# Post Contest - Tele Thinline !!!



## GuitarsCanada

OK folks, here is your chance to win a Brand New Squire Tele Thinline from Tapestry Music. Contest will be open until Friday, January 22nd at 9:00 PM est.

Check out the Tele Thinline HERE

Many thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize to a lucky GC member. Visit Tapestry Music Online for a full line of musical instruments.

BONUS DRAWS ADDED: We will also be giving away some Duncan Africa T-shirts from Tapestry Music as well. So post away

Contest rules: Anyone that makes a post to this thread is entered to win. At the end of the contest a winner will be selected using a random number generator starting from 1 - ? (total number of posts) and the number that comes up will give is the winning post number and who posted it. Please dont go overboard on posting. Odds are very good given the amount of people we have.


----------



## mrmatt1972

OK, I'll go 1st!


----------



## mrmatt1972

and 2nd hwopv


----------



## kw_guitarguy

In for third....


----------



## kw_guitarguy

And 4th


----------



## Devon8822

yeaahhh Thinline!!!!! :smile:


----------



## guitarman2

I'm in for a shot at it.


----------



## croy78

*why not!!*

hey, this could be cool!


----------



## the-patient

I'll give 'er a go.


----------



## Metal Man

I'm posting:rockon2:


----------



## eric_b

Me too!! Me too!!


----------



## Tarbender

Count me in.... please!


----------



## Metal Man

And posting a la Hendrix sdsre


----------



## Metal Man

And a homer simpson post kqoct


----------



## Hamstrung

These contests get better each time!
I'm in!


----------



## icycle

Always room for more teles. I'm in.


----------



## Pneumonic

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Requiem

Ill enter, because you can never have too many guitars :smile:
so is it the black rosewood or the shoreline gold rosewood that we can win?


----------



## adanko

*Going for it!!!!*

*I might actually try to learn how to play guitar if I won this!!!!!*kkjuw


----------



## Guest

Pick me! Pick me! :smile:


----------



## Tricket

I've been thinking of getting an electric, my acoustic is too loud to play at night anyway... so I'm in.


----------



## generic

I've been chewing on getting a tele for awhile now. Thanks Tapestry Music!


----------



## mwschib

count me in please!


----------



## p_wats

I'd love to get my hands on a Tele! Thanks!


----------



## Short Circuit

I could use another Tele !!!! :smile:

Mark


----------



## philip

*Tele*

I can always use another...
"You can NEVER have enough Tele's!!"
Philip


----------



## Director

*Just what I was looking for...*

http://www.guitarscanada.com/images/smilies/smilie_flagge17.gif

All in...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Requiem said:


> Ill enter, because you can never have too many guitars :smile:
> so is it the black rosewood or the shoreline gold rosewood that we can win?


I will let Dave from Tapestry Music fill in some of the blanks for you. Inlcudes free shipping within Canada as well !!


----------



## mad dog

OK, I"m in for the tele
MD


----------



## NB_Terry

Count me in.


----------



## hollowbody

Whoa, cool! Count me in!


----------



## GuitarmanBlue

Got a couple Strats....a Telly would be nice. My 1st real guitar was a telly in the late 60's. Wish I still had her!


----------



## praga37

I totally deserve to win this... I've been nice all year


----------



## Hamstrung

This thread is gonna be huge!!!


----------



## lexx

I need a new Tele!!!


----------



## Corppunishment

:rockon2: Im in


----------



## Key_of_Off

Um, yes please.


----------



## esdreas

I sure could use a telecaster... :smile:


----------



## Metal Man

posting non-stop


----------



## Metal Man

thinlines are good. me likes thinlines:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## xuthal

yes...............


----------



## mrogalsky

*I like*

thinlines!

Squier or any other.


----------



## greco

kksjur........ Many thanks to Tapestry Music !!

cheers

Dave


----------



## DaleH

I need a slide guitar. Like yeah:wave:


----------



## gramatica

*I have a Shoreline Gold thinline tele!*

Please sir, can I have another?


----------



## zdogma

I could use a thinline...


----------



## xuthal

thinline good shit yes.......?


----------



## Micawber

*I'm In!*

Love those thinlines!


----------



## Global-Exile

Why the hell not? This forum has only brought me good things since I got here.

I'm in!


----------



## Cort Strummer

Hey my birthday is on the 20th so this would be a cool present


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

I could get used to having a tele thinline!


----------



## Chito

Didn't see this. This is cool!


----------



## gt90

Tele Thinline here please!


----------



## rollingdam

count me in


----------



## scratch

*more please ...*

you can never have too many guitars ... I'm in.


----------



## marcos

*Post contest*

Dont forget me:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## dooley

Tele eh? I can work on my Stones set.


----------



## torndownunit

That would be very nice. Thanks.


----------



## bobb

That is too purty to say no to.


----------



## GuitarPix

*Jealousy, but worth it*

My mexi-tele would probably get quite jealous and I might have to find it a new home, but I think it would be worth it to win the thin.


----------



## Psalm33

*Tele!*

I could use a Tele!


----------



## tapestrymusic

Requiem said:


> Ill enter, because you can never have too many guitars :smile:
> so is it the black rosewood or the shoreline gold rosewood that we can win?


It's the Shoreline Gold as shown in the link. Good luck!


----------



## fuzzface74

*Great! Count me in!*

I'm in too!


----------



## SteveStevens

Very Nice. I want to be the chosen one.:smile:


----------



## RAW1

I'm in and feeling lucky.Uh Huh.


----------



## DUCK

Nice, Very Nice! Count me in!!! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## worn

I would sure like a Thinline Tele!


----------



## corailz

There's some great contests here!!!!

Thanks to all admins for the great job!

Good luck to everyone...(Anyways,i'll win it)LOLOLOLOLhwopv


----------



## munner

I would like to enter the contest, but can't quite figure out how?? if this is all that is necessary, thank you!!
Just signed on as a supporting member.

Gary Munn (munner


----------



## Milothicus

one entry for me please!


----------



## Esoterik

I'm in! :rockon2:


----------



## carbone46

Thank you all!!!


----------



## bluecoyote

*I will take door number2*

Pick me Monty! :kksjur


----------



## gagibson

I would have no complaints upon receiving that beauty


----------



## Mooh

Pick me, pick me, I'm ever so worthy!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluecoyote

:thanks5qx: ... for the opportunity to possibly play a 6 string guitar that looks good, is new and stays in tune?


----------



## zao_89

Post-y post post.


----------



## Metal Man

I shall post to win


----------



## dan_

I"m in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shafty85

If I HAVE to take it off your hands, I will... and gladly! :rockon2:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Oh man! Cool contest! I want it I want it I want it!!1


----------



## TubeStack

Sounds fun - here you go. :rockon2:


----------



## sivs

Thinline would be fun...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Esoterik said:


> I'm in! :rockon2:


This was the funniest thing I've seen all week!


----------



## jmm55

I would like to be included in the contest as well. Thanks to CGF and sponsors.


----------



## KoskineN

Really cool contest! A Thinline Tele was on my list on GAS :smile:


----------



## LaRSin

Cool looking guitar ,


----------



## eddie

Thanks for the contest Tapestry Music! Please pick this post! :rockon:


----------



## vokey design

I could use that, count me in.


----------



## Cowinacape

Damn, thumbs up to Tapestry for putting up such a nice prize!:wave:


----------



## rodsragsnrides

*posted 4 tele*

I love hollow teles and love contests, Thanks


----------



## Matsal535

*Nice... hope I get lucky*

Here's my post


----------



## sard

Why don't you give me a call on my NEW TELE!


----------



## speckledmind

kksjur Thanks GC and Tapestry Music

Pick me! Pick me kkjuw
:rockon:


----------



## rbwi

to quote Wayne Campbell :

she will be mine, oh! yes, she will be mine.


----------



## guinness6063

Maybe a lucky first post?


----------



## Chugga

Count me in!


----------



## mrmatt1972

wow, this thread grew fast.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Not that I'm surprised.


----------



## starjag

I'm in too!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm 1st and 101st. kksjur


----------



## av8tr

Lucky #102


----------



## bluecoyote

*Check out the Death Star Canteen, eh!*

So not to waste space with some innane comment about winning the guitar ... just watch this YouTube video and laugh your head off! 9 million hits cannot be wrong!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## tubetwang

i,m not worthy...:bow:


----------



## tapestrymusic

Now that's making the effort in a post. Schwiing!



rbwi said:


> to quote Wayne Campbell :
> 
> she will be mine, oh! yes, she will be mine.


----------



## Jimi D

That's a pretty cool guitar - I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## darreneedens

She sure is perdy.


----------



## Built4Speed

Count me in!


----------



## pretaanluxis

I've always wanted a thinline since I saw UNKLE using one. It has that tight sweet high-pitch sound of a tele but with more thick harmonics from the hollowness.


----------



## Robert1950

Yes! Yes! Yes! :rockon2:


----------



## guitarsmark

I'm in..


----------



## Maxer

Me too, natch!


----------



## bluecoyote

tapestrymusic said:


> Now that's making the effort in a post. Schwiing!


So nobody has watched the video????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## Bryan Bradfield

- great way to own a guitar!


----------



## keeperofthegood

kqoct wow 3 pages, 2 hours, 1 nap now seems to have been too long!


----------



## LarryLimerick

Sweet I would like to get that, it's a nice looking guitar!


----------



## bladesofsteelband

*I'm in...*

...for the thinline!sdsre


----------



## rhh7

Entering for the Tele, thanks.


----------



## Nemo

Count me in.


----------



## tapestrymusic

You're Mr. Stevens. Excellent! 




bluecoyote said:


> So nobody has watched the video????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## Brigham

consider me entered!


----------



## DUCK

Bryan Bradfield said:


> - great way to own a guitar!


Most Definately!!!:rockon2:


----------



## Cups

First post. Imagine if I win.kkjuw


----------



## garretrevels

very odd, I've been gassin' over Thinline Tele's for some time now, but have been without a job for months.

I gotta say, winning one would be mighty killer and a great way to kick off 2010

cheers!!

and a huge thanks to Tapestry Music and GuitarsCanada!

edit: oh no, I see I'm on unlucky page 13!! But hey you never know


----------



## NeilH

Is it bad form to only post in contest threads?


----------



## smorgdonkey

I can always make room for another guitar!!!!

Enter me please!


----------



## whywhyzed

an f-hole in a tele! neat looking guitar.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Another thinline would be perfect for my evil plans! 9kkhhd


----------



## hollowbody

The link wouldn't work for me. Anyone else having an issue with it?


----------



## aloysius

I could REALLY use a new guitar! 

michael


----------



## Beach Bob

OOO! Pick Me! Pick Me!:rockon2:


----------



## Geecha

*First post*

first post...:banana:


----------



## tapestrymusic

Another view of the Thinline to the right behind the Malcolm Young. Shows the colour a bit better. That one is on display, we will be sending out a new one in box with a free gig bag to boot. I'll try to get a better photo up soon.

http://www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=116&product_id=963


----------



## Chito

I need another guitar. really.


----------



## gorehound1313

*the DEADCATS are Vancouver Psychobilly!* Check out their 7th disc on Flying Saucer records Deadcats Look Like Hell http://www.myspace.com/deadcats_
with guest appearance by Paul Pigat!_


----------



## The Grin

My current guitar is not stage worthy... I need a new one...


----------



## cheezyridr

WOOHOO!!!!!!! 
:rockon2:


----------



## g-tone

I'd really like one of those !!!


----------



## hollowbody

tapestrymusic said:


> Another view of the Thinline to the right behind the Malcolm Young. Shows the colour a bit better. That one is on display, we will be sending out a new one in box with a free gig bag to boot. I'll try to get a better photo up soon.
> 
> http://www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=116&product_id=963


Hey, when I win, can you throw the Malcolm Young in too???

j/k - thanks for putting this up for us, that's awesome of you!


----------



## vortexx

Thanks for the chance to enter the contest.
BTW that Malcolm Young guitar is really cool. Alot of the AC DC sound comes from him.


----------



## regala

Fairly new to the forum and absolutely love it already. Great group of people who are always willing to help and share ideas. 

Winning that Thinline would be icing on the cake!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I would love to win something! Especially a Tele. Tapestry is just a hop skip and a jump from my place. Okay, maybe a few jumps but still.


----------



## Stevo

Looks like a nice guitar. I'm in!!


----------



## mcnite

*awesome. count me in pls.*

This sounds great! I haven't been inside Tapestry for a while but was impressed with their selection a couple of years ago. From the website, it appears to have expanded significantly. This is a great opportunity to hear some good licks.kksjur

:sport-smiley-002:


GuitarsCanada said:


> OK folks, here is your chance to win a Brand New Squire Tele Thinline from Tapestry Music. Contest will be open until Friday, January 22nd at 9:00 PM est.
> 
> Check out the Tele Thinline HERE
> 
> Many thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize to a lucky GC member. Visit Tapestry Music Online for a full line of musical instruments.


----------



## Misterock

I look good behind of Thinline.


----------



## keto

Been hemming and hawing over something very similar kkjuw


----------



## bucky

I'll give 'er a go I suppose...


----------



## BlameCanada

Yes please. I'm in.


----------



## LowWatt

Great contest! 

I remember screwing around on one of these in a store last year while my brother was finding a guitar. I was floored by how good it sounded and played for the price.


----------



## krall

I need one to go with my blonde Fender Bassman! :rockon2:


----------



## JC103

Mmm Tele Thinline...largetongue


----------



## Steadfastly

OK, here I come so clear the track for the tele shack. 

I've always wanted one of those. It would be great to have as it would fill in my gear slot very nicely.


----------



## hewie

HOMG. I could definitely use a thinline ;D


----------



## ed2000

Judging by my Classic Vibe Squier Tele, this Vintage Modified Thinline Squier should be a knockout, visually and aurally...geez, I hate contests contest entry.


----------



## foghorn99

*I love this place....*

Wow....this guitar would sound killer with my Suhr Badger 30.

Good luck to everyone!:rockon2:


----------



## Peter

Awesome store, been there a few times!

Thanks Tapestry!


----------



## sh333

I'm in!!!! kkjuw


----------



## butterknucket

I want to win this guitar!


----------



## Kenmac

It only takes one post to win. :smile:


----------



## Zacman0126

I would LOVE a tele. Not to get all sobby but it's gotten hard lately, my g/f lost her job and is in school, I now have to make up for her rent and groceries. I'm in month 5 now of this and my Visa just got maxed out over christmas, I cannot afford anything other than food right now. FML. Oh well, gotta laugh at it I guess.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62

Good luck to all :smile:. I'm in :smile:


----------



## Kyle.E.Wyote

definitely in!!


----------



## NtR Studios

Mind if I chime in! :rockon2:


----------



## Greenbacker

Cool looking guitar. Cool looking store!


----------



## jonesboy

I'm in for the Thinline.  Good luck, all!


----------



## crazydiamond

Count me in, good luck to all!


----------



## brimc76

Count me in too.


----------



## jcon

Count me in too... Good luck to all!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## tomyam

tele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fretman57

*What the flark! I'll bite!*

A Tele man can always use another Tele. It actually is a nice looking Tele and considering the hot rodded pickups probably sounds pretty good. Very nice of Tapestry Music to donate this guitar. Thanks Friends!

Scotty:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## figjam

I'm in.

Rick


----------



## shiva

Hmm... wow, lovely Tele
Great donation, natch I am in this one.


----------



## patrickh

It looks very nice. Count me in!


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> Hey, when I win, can you throw the Malcolm Young in too???
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm.
> j/k - thanks for putting this up for us, that's awesome of you!


You're welcome! If posters haven't become a supporting member yet, please click on the top left and support GC!


----------



## tapestrymusic

sh333 said:


> I'm in!!!! kkjuw


Welcome aboard Scott!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Were We Brave?

:wave:

This would make a good backup for my '72 Deluxe RI


----------



## Spikezone

I'm in again...can we post more than once? Just curious.
-Mikey


----------



## NeilH

Was looking at one of these down at the local guitar store...looks nice!


----------



## thehoj

gimme the tele.


----------



## dwagar

good luck everyone, I think these semi hollow teles are great.


----------



## LeftyLang

Great Idea!!
My son would love this Tele!!sdsre


----------



## Caribou_Chris

good luck everybody!


----------



## Samurai

Well, I will take a shot at winning too!


----------



## davm444

*Reptile Gray?*

I love the colour of this tele. It looks like a reptile to me. Pick me, I even have a space reserved on my wall for it!


----------



## Prosonic

Sign me up for the Tele!


----------



## Abreactionkey

cool a sexy semi hollow bod-ay.


----------



## GTmaker

Great prize....count me in too...


----------



## incidentslip

i'm in, cool guitar


----------



## Bryan

Tapestry Music is a short 10 minute walk from my house so I won't have to go far to pick it up ..........I'm thinking positive . Good luck to all !


----------



## zontar

While I'm not a big Tele fan, I do kind of like Thinlines, but actually when I win this, there's a kid learning guitar on a half scale Samick, that needs a regular sized guitar--this would certainly fit the bill, and he likes Teles.


----------



## nova1010

I'll give it a shot too ...good luck all.


----------



## dillinger4ever

*Count me in*

Yééééééé Boy this forum is nice !


----------



## woodnoize

i need a tele!


----------



## NGXmusical

count me in.


----------



## Fajah

I'm in too!


----------



## blakktode

Hey, it's worth a shot.

...and hi...


----------



## shoretyus

The LAST thing I need is a Tele... 9kkhhd


----------



## mrmatt1972

Good morning post!


----------



## CHMonster

yes please.


----------



## soldierscry

count me in


----------



## Gunny

That was easy. Good luck everybody.


----------



## ne1roc

Awesome! I'm on the market for a Tele!!!


----------



## Wood

Sign me up


----------



## 200 Motels

202:1 underdog, but that's pretty good for $0.

GL everyone.


----------



## hollowbody

200 Motels said:


> 202:1 underdog, but that's pretty good for $0.
> 
> GL everyone.


Oh I'm sure the odds'll be a _lot_ longer than that come the 22nd.


----------



## Milkman

Wow, a free Tele Thinline?


Sign me up. 



LOVE Teles.

Love em


really

love

Teles


----------



## jimihendrix

i'm in like flynn...


----------



## ezcomes

how many times are we allowed to post?? thats a sweet guitar!!


----------



## urko99

Hey, what the heck, I'm In!


----------



## Steeler

*I'm In.*

I'd give this guitar a good home.


----------



## oldave

*Oh Yeah...A ThinLine Tele...Next to my `52 Tele RI*

Oh that Tele Thinline would look so cool next to my `52 Tele RI
The Thinline sound really kicks as well...
oldave...


----------



## 335Bob

Come to Papa :smile:


----------



## Damion

sign me up too!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

WOW!








That's really generous of you.


----------



## snacker

count me in!


----------



## fretboard

Any chance the winner gets a GC strap for it as well?

Just askin'... (haven't read all 22 pages so far so I apologize if this came up already)

Mucho cool.


----------



## Starbuck

What are you kidding me??? HAppy New Year Tapestry! Thanks!


----------



## J-Rock

Sign me up!


----------



## db62

Thanks Tapestry - I'm in!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I need more "buttery jangle-pop goodness" in my life.
:smile:


----------



## mansfield

very nice, thank you Tapestry, count me in too:smile:


----------



## Chito

I'll try my luck from another computer. I am in desperate need of a new tele. :wave:


----------



## mrgnomer

Nice guitar.

I'm in.


----------



## mkaye

count me in


----------



## Merlin

I originally set out to buy a Tele - four guitars later, I still didn't have one. So, my fingers are crossed!


----------



## StevieMac

I assume (expect) that GC will exclude anyone making multiple posts in this thread so won't bother with that tactic. Count me in for one chance at winning however....


----------



## Takeoff

Thinline!!! Thanks Tapestry!


----------



## Toogy

Cool, this is only chance I have of getting a new guitar anytime soon! lol


----------



## ratdog

Fingers crossed !!


----------



## megadan

Oh man, this would be an awesome birthday present


----------



## Dale Williams

*Contest post*

I bought my first new Tele in 1970 for $275, case included.
It was white with a rosewood fingerboard.


----------



## mhammer

I was going to say that this guitar would keep me quiet for a while. But then I realized that, quite the reverse, it would keep me *noisy* for quite a while!

Me want. Me want. Me want very badly. Me especially want rosewood fingerboard Tele badly.


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Alright...I guess I will post again.

My MIM Tele needs a brother


----------



## lupien

I want in too! Gotta love free stuff.


----------



## kw_guitarguy

My other amp needs a friend as well 

~Andrew


----------



## fret15

Still don't have a Tele, and it's definitely at the top of my list! Thanks guys for these contests!

This one is mine!!!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## Metal Man

Yet again I post


----------



## jimihendrix

please send me the guitar so that i can upgrade my girlfriend...


----------



## Ship of fools

*Hey can I enter*

I know I'm a mod here but I wouldn't mind owning another electric, haven't really had one around to jam on for a few years, dang maybe I should go out there and test that puppy out.Ship


----------



## Orcslayer

*My contest post*

Cool Guitar! Count me in for the contest!


----------



## simescan

Wow,...Thanks Tapestry Music and GC for offering this beauty up,..I'm in!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Once again folks, thanks to Tapestry Music for providing this great prize to a GC member. Post often and good luck.


----------



## Silène

*Nice guitar - Go for it !*

Nice guitar - I would be glad to have it ! 
Thanks for offer.
cl


----------



## Hamstrung

Is Tapestry Music a new company? (or just new to online) I haven't heard of them before.


----------



## Beatles

Can't wait to play it :smile:


----------



## Oldspooneye

*I'm in to win.*

I'm in to win.


----------



## automaticSlim

*Thinline? Certainly!*

Sure, I'm in! I love those guitars - make it a natural finish, OK?

automaticSlim


----------



## bynna

I'm in sdsre


----------



## twoonie2

Count me in!!! Would love one of these!!! ;-)

sdsre


:rockon2:

kksjur


----------



## dsmajor

*Tapestry Music - Awesome contest!*

I'd love to be the proud new owner of this Thinline! evilGuitar:


----------



## jcayer

I want a lefthanded :wave:

sdsre


----------



## jcayer

Sorry but you're not worthy hwopv



rbwi said:


> to quote Wayne Campbell :
> 
> she will be mine, oh! yes, she will be mine.


----------



## fret15

So did we get an official ruling on posting many times?

So if one guy makes 430002 posts, he has one chance of winning, or is it one chance per post?

I'd obviously go for the one chance per poster idea!


----------



## Brennan

Sign me up.


----------



## marauder

Best. Contest. Ever!!


----------



## guitarman2

Thanks to Tapestry Music for putting this guitar up for the contest.


----------



## Roughshod

Count me in too please! Thanks Tapestry!!


----------



## trampled

*me too !*

Tele Thinlines are sweet! Put me down ...kkjuw


----------



## kw_guitarguy

And another post...

~Andrew


----------



## gooberman

Awesome...would love a chance to win this guitar...Thanks!


----------



## corailz

bluecoyote said:


> So nobody has watched the video????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


Very good LOLOLOLOL!


Back to the subject,i want this one so bad.Since i bought my G&L Asat Special,
i want to try a Telecaster and as much i love my Asat,i'm sure that i'll love the Tele....hwopv


----------



## bobb

263 posts in 14 hours. Looks like this will be a big one. Thanks Tapestry.


----------



## Luafcm

This is a test of the emergency gear grab system. In the event of a real emergency, this post will be followed by incessant whining.


----------



## figsfrmthistles

I went for it. I checked out the web site so I feel the force is with me here.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey, I,m in...........lets hope 2010 is a lucky year.......good luck everyone.......


----------



## ronmac

Luafcm said:


> This is a test of the emergency gear grab system. In the event of a real emergency, this post will be followed by incessant whining.


LOL!

A Thinline has been on my wish list for a few decades. Enable me, please.

Thanks for the sponsorship Tapestry!


----------



## tapestrymusic

Hamstrung said:


> Is Tapestry Music a new company? (or just new to online) I haven't heard of them before.


Well, since you asked....

We've been in business since 1996. We're based in White Rock, BC but sell online across Canada as well. We're what's called in the industry a full line store carrying pretty much everything musical except pianos. And over the last 2-3 years we've really (and I mean really) expanded our selection of guitars, amps and especially effects. 

My website was recently revised in November and we're working on adding new products daily. I've been on GC for a while and thought this contest would be a great way to support the forum and at the same time let people know who we are. 

Cheers!


----------



## tapestrymusic

jimihendrix said:


> please send me the guitar so that i can upgrade my girlfriend...


Keep the posts coming! Thanks to everyone for posting and keep supporting GC!


----------



## trampled

*me too !*

Tele Thinlines are sweet! Put me down ...kkjuw


----------



## PlunkrD

Got to love those Tele Thinlines! I'm in.


----------



## Maverick

I always wanted one of those . I guess now is the time.


----------



## Louis

Me want one !!! Me want one !!! kksjur

We all want one!!!:banana::banana::banana::

Louis


----------



## GP_Hawk

SIGN ME UP! Who won the last contest?:wave:


----------



## Hamstrung

tapestrymusic said:


> Well, since you asked....
> 
> We've been in business since 1996. We're based in White Rock, BC but sell online across Canada as well. We're what's called in the industry a full line store carrying pretty much everything musical except pianos. And over the last 2-3 years we've really (and I mean really) expanded our selection of guitars, amps and especially effects.
> 
> My website was recently revised in November and we're working on adding new products daily. I've been on GC for a while and thought this contest would be a great way to support the forum and at the same time let people know who we are.
> 
> Cheers!


Nothing wrong with a new online source, especially Canadian! Welcome aboard!


----------



## nickmanoloff

*Thinlining*

Please oh please let me win!!!!!!!


----------



## zinga

this could be the one


----------



## axestronomer

Ohhhh! I could sure put a thinline tele to some good use
:banana:


----------



## Metal Man

I post for the win


----------



## Big_Daddy

I'm in. One can never have enough guitars!:smile:


----------



## Spawnsor

Some day I gotta win one of these contests!


----------



## Starbuck

Gawd, I'm all for new members, but do folks send their friends e-mail to join and enter the contest? maybe there should be a minimun post count to win? 9kkhhd


----------



## Duster

So the way this worked last time, is that the guy who posted the most ended up winning the contest. I guess that's the way it works when a thread is picked at random.

Don't tell me I'm not good at math.

I'm entering to win the Thinline. Expect to see me posting in this thread regularly. 

--- D


----------



## Duster

Oh wait a second, I'm left handed. Does the contest winner get a choice of handed-ness in this guitar? Because the link shows one of those backward righty guitars.

(I told you I'd be posting often)

--- D


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> So the way this worked last time, is that the guy who posted the most ended up winning the contest. I guess that's the way it works when a thread is picked at random.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm not good at math.
> 
> I'm entering to win the Thinline. Expect to see me posting in this thread regularly.
> 
> --- D


That's what I thought too, so I'm following the same posting philosophy. 

Though if it's supposed to be a one-post-wait-and-see, I have no problem abiding by that.


----------



## jcayer

Starbuck said:


> Gawd, I'm all for new members, but do folks send their friends e-mail to join and enter the contest? maybe there should be a minimun post count to win? 9kkhhd



+1 :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Metal Man

And another post


----------



## Starbuck

Or you have to be a supporting member to win? I like that idea!


----------



## Valdez

Testing...testing...


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> Oh wait a second, I'm left handed. Does the contest winner get a choice of handed-ness in this guitar? Because the link shows one of those backward righty guitars.
> 
> (I told you I'd be posting often)
> 
> --- D


No, you'll be stuck with a righty guitar. Might as well give it to me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

wow, go away for a day and almost missed this. To think, this is what I had in mind for my next project too!


----------



## LowWatt

Starbuck said:


> Gawd, I'm all for new members, but do folks send their friends e-mail to join and enter the contest? maybe there should be a minimun post count to win? 9kkhhd





Duster said:


> So the way this worked last time, is that the guy who posted the most ended up winning the contest. I guess that's the way it works when a thread is picked at random.


Yep. Both those thoughts popped into my head after the last contest. This one is already rolling, but it might be something to look at for the next contest.


----------



## starjag

Yes, something to look for the next one.


----------



## rhstranger

Another lefty in.....can always pull the Paul McCartney with it....


----------



## BLUES FAN

*im in*

would luv a little thinline


----------



## traynor_garnet

Looks like a "fun" guitar. Cool!

TG


----------



## Michelle

tapestrymusic said:


> Well, since you asked....
> 
> We've been in business since 1996. We're based in White Rock, BC but sell online across Canada as well. We're what's called in the industry a full line store carrying pretty much everything musical except pianos. And over the last 2-3 years we've really (and I mean really) expanded our selection of guitars, amps and especially effects.
> 
> My website was recently revised in November and we're working on adding new products daily. I've been on GC for a while and thought this contest would be a great way to support the forum and at the same time let people know who we are.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Tapestry! Checked out your site, nice store.

I'm a lefty so, feeling really generous here, I'm going to give it to someone after the draw!

sdsre


----------



## traynor_garnet

LowWatt said:


> Yep. Both those thoughts popped into my head after the last contest. This one is already rolling, but it might be something to look at for the next contest.


Yeah, this is bad. A lot of very low post counts making mutiple posts on this thread only.

TG


----------



## Swervin55

*I'll play*

put my name in the hat....

Swervin:smile:


----------



## NIK0

Never owned a Tele...this one looks quite nice!


----------



## bachaboulou

*it will be mine !*

i don't have enough tele !


----------



## hollowbody

traynor_garnet said:


> Yeah, this is bad. A lot of very low post counts making mutiple posts on this thread only.
> 
> TG


I wonder if vBulletin has a way of deleting account of people who only post in specific threads. Like can you sort for and delete accounts of people who only post in the Post Contest threads? Or for people who post in one Post Contest and never post again?

I'm all for upping membership, but I'd hope some of you people who are making your first few posts in this thread plan to stick around and contribute.


----------



## stickboy

*Looks great!*

I am new to this posting stuff.......


----------



## GuitarsCanada

stickboy said:


> I am new to this posting stuff.......


A lot of you guys are, but dont be afraid or shy to join in elswhere on the forums. Dig in and have fun.


----------



## joeR21

Im in. Cool guitar!


----------



## tapestrymusic

LowWatt said:


> Yep. Both those thoughts popped into my head after the last contest. This one is already rolling, but it might be something to look at for the next contest.


I think the idea here is to have some fun, be creative with your posts and for first time posters to break the ice and hopefully start joining the discussion in other areas of the forum. If folks send out e-mails to non-member friends to get in on this contest they have to join GC and I think that eventually benefits everyone.


----------



## puckhead

yes please!


----------



## radapaw

I like winning free telecasters!


----------



## mobydick

I am always in for free stuff!


----------



## AlcolmX

Can you ever have too many Telecasters? Nah, didn't think so.


----------



## mcorlett

*Contest Winner IS>>>*

Hopefully me  Thanks for the heads up on the contest! :bow:


----------



## WannabeGood

Can't win it if I'm not in it can I?

Regards,


----------



## puckhead

NeilH said:


> Is it bad form to only post in contest threads?


yes, yes it is


----------



## edward

Count me in!


----------



## keeperofthegood

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of you guys are, but dont be afraid or shy to join in elswhere on the forums. Dig in and have fun.





tapestrymusic said:


> I think the idea here is to have some fun, be creative with your posts and for first time posters to break the ice and hopefully start joining the discussion in other areas of the forum. If folks send out e-mails to non-member friends to get in on this contest they have to join GC and I think that eventually benefits everyone.



:bow: I was going to have a stress free fun with this contest!! I mean, lightning only strikes once right!! BUT MY GUITAR GOD! This thread is like a run away train!

 which is really awesome!!


So yea, come and post to the contest, then browse about and join in!! There is SO much to see, do, and learn ... and even Seadoo if that's your ticket too!!


----------



## Gibson Guy

Nice lookin' little geetar. I'm in.


----------



## loves_guitar

Looks great! I'm in.


----------



## TwangOmatic

Ive always liked the idea of these guitars but i wonder if the chambering has much effect on the amplified tone.


----------



## jimihendrix

can ya help a guy who's down on his luck...???...nyuh nyuh nyuh...


----------



## kw_guitarguy

I'll add another post...


----------



## klutz27

This would be an awesome guitar to play Cath by Death Cab!


----------



## Abrasive

That's a cool guitar. I'd play the hell out of it...


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I'm in...never owned a Thinline, would be a nice addition


----------



## bcmatt

Ooooh! I've always wanted a thinline! This would be awesome.


----------



## jimihendrix

i need a hobby...if only i had a tele...(sigh)...(really BIG sigh)...


----------



## Fubar

These are sweet little axes..............had a 72 MIJ thinline the only guitar of all my gibsons and fenders that I kick myself today for ever selling!!!


----------



## Intrepid

That is a great looking Thinline. I always wanted to try one out as a stablemate for my other Teles. This is an excellent contest and very generous of the sponsor Tapestry Music. Thank you.


----------



## mokomon

*Thin Line*

I'd love to win that Thin Line !


----------



## OMGRLY?

ME TOO!!! booga booga booga


----------



## jimihendrix

i'd jump for joy if i had a tele...


----------



## tapestrymusic

jimihendrix said:


> i need a hobby...if only i had a tele...(sigh)...(really BIG sigh)...


I knew your avatar didn't do you justice!


----------



## jimihendrix

i luv teles...


----------



## guitarman2

I love the color of that thinline.


----------



## Jimmypaz

Ok, I'll join in too!


----------



## vox_rox

*Well duh..*

...of course I'm gonna say yes - you guys rock, and thanks to Tapestry too!

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## avalancheMM

I'm in - thanks Tapestry and GuitarsCanada!

Regards


----------



## Bryan

Wow !!
I posted last night at 11ish Pacific Time , and there have been 144 posts since then . This is a busy forum . I usually hang out at the TrueFire forum . I'm not too much of a poster , but maybe I'll visit back here more often . If anyone is interested Tapestry Music is a great store , nice people . A friend of mine's 84 year old father goes up there and the owner treats him really well . He gave him work at the store doing instrument cleaning and took him in to the new Long & McQuade in Vancouver so he could see it...... NICE GUY:smile:


----------



## hollowbody

jimihendrix said:


> i need a hobby...if only i had a tele...(sigh)...(really BIG sigh)...


This is one of my all-time favourite gifs!


----------



## defex

In for a go!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Budda

Oh woodja look at that, I'm in!


----------



## LowWatt

tapestrymusic said:


> I think the idea here is to have some fun, be creative with your posts and for first time posters to break the ice and hopefully start joining the discussion in other areas of the forum. If folks send out e-mails to non-member friends to get in on this contest they have to join GC and I think that eventually benefits everyone.


Well if the guys making the generous donation like things this way, I'm not one to argue.

Thanks again for the generous donation and helping to support GuitarsCanada rockon2::smilie_flagge17!


----------



## PaulS

Well can't win if you don't enter...


----------



## mobydick

I am going again


----------



## tapestrymusic

*Thinline Photos*



guitarman2 said:


> I love the color of that thinline.


As promised, here's some photos to give you a better idea of the colour. We reserve the right to choose the background!:smile:


----------



## breakfast

Posting!! Thanks for putting this on!


----------



## kw_guitarguy

"Tele Man, standin' on a band stand, grand standin' bendin' and bangin' them strings."

[YOUTUBE]_KL3TGxZ8tI[/YOUTUBE]

~Andrew


----------



## Duster

hollowbody said:


> No, you'll be stuck with a righty guitar. Might as well give it to me.


No way! I'm going to string it upside down and try not to get my fingers jammed in the f-hole. I hate when I get my fingers jammed in the f-hole.

--- D


----------



## Abrasive

Damn, that is rad.


----------



## fret15

That's a pretty insane color, I really dig it...never seen that type of color before.

Nice!


----------



## thejeff

I'm in it would be stellar if i won.


----------



## k tone

Need...that...Tele.


----------



## ezcomes

i want in...let me in...i love that tele!!

i've got a fever...and its TWANG!


----------



## gooberman

Again would be great to win!


----------



## urko99

Oh Yeah! Baby yeah!


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> I hate when I get my fingers jammed in the f-hole.


Hahahahah, yeah...f*** that f***in' hole!


----------



## chuck_zc

Available in a lefty???


----------



## madkatb

I wanna winna tele....


----------



## tapestrymusic

Only a right handed version is available for this model. Sorry!



chuck_zc said:


> Available in a lefty???


----------



## John Bartley

What a nice donation!! I'm in for a go at it.

Thank you !!!

John


----------



## Harris Grey

*Tele Thinline*

Good looking guitar, I'm all in!


----------



## shamus19

*Tele*

I'd love a Tele. Thanks.


----------



## Rumble_b

In for this one for sure!!! Thanks GC and Tapestry Music.


----------



## jimihendrix

hit me up for the tele...


----------



## puckhead

jimihendrix said:


> hit me up for the tele...


that's hilarious. nice shot!


----------



## Animal

*Nice*

I would love to own another Fender. Sign me up


----------



## GuitarSkater

I hope I win!!


----------



## GuitarSkater

so they pick a random post, right?


----------



## urko99

I'm Walkin a fine Thin line!


----------



## Editor

It'd make a nice _after-Christmas_ present :smile:


----------



## angryfoot

I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! Pretty sure its me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

angryfoot said:


> I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! I won!! Pretty sure its me.


I'm pretty sure not, by your location...


----------



## james on bass

Post!!!

:wave:


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm home 12 hours later post


----------



## Cort Strummer

jimihendrix said:


> hit me up for the tele...


who was that prank suppost to be on? the guy getting interviewed or the monster in the bin? :sport-smiley-002: kkjuw


----------



## Yerffej

I had not heard of this retailer before, and I approve of this contest


----------



## hollowbody

jimihendrix said:


> hit me up for the tele...


That's gold! That'll show those stupid comedy show prank types!


----------



## AGP1

........Post.........


----------



## Benee Wafers

*Tapestry - Squire Thinline contest*

Count me in.
Jesus he could a killed that guy in the trash can. And talk about reaction time.That's one street fightin' man.
Benee


----------



## naisen

in. 
i like the idea that you have to post something funny to be in the contest... maybe next time?


----------



## Bryan

Think I'll walk up to the store tomorrow now that I have seen the pictures of it and mark my territory9kkhhd on it to make sure I win or maybe I should pray to the guitar gods :bow:


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Yet another Tele related post....

Who's your fav Tele player?

~Andrew


----------



## bw66

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Milkman

LMAO

1st day and already 39 pages of posts.

cool


----------



## ESP992

might as well! sdsre


----------



## SackvilleDan

I want the guitar! Me Me Me!


----------



## Cort Strummer

I will go again ha ha.

Remember that it is my birthday on the 20th so awesome birthday present. I have dual humbucker guitar, my other guitar has a humbucker and 2 singles so all I need now is a tele and I will be set 

I have also unsubscribed to this e-mail so this should be my last post until after I win... ha ha ha :rockon2:sdsre


----------



## mrmatt1972

I really want a thinline!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I showed my wife the tele and told her about the contest. She's a repeat online draw winner. She says her head feels all "tingly right now" - looks like I'm going to win, so you guys may as well stop posting...


----------



## NIK0

Take it easy guys...I won this Tele already so don't hurt your fingerboard fingers as tone is all in the hand/fingers and I will post samples of how this nice Tele sounds through mine


----------



## faceman

I'm in for sure.


----------



## Steadfastly

How many of you guys want pics of my tele when I win it?:smile:


----------



## Eager Beaver

Consider me in!


----------



## powrshftr

Hook a Brother up!lolkkjuw


----------



## 4345567

Do we have to post on _this_ thread to win?


----------



## Oylerz

Do I get an entry every time I post?


----------



## gproud

Hi. Can I play too?

sdsre


----------



## fraser

a couple years ago i won 2 contests in a row- that was sweet- thanks to jd's guitar shack and gerry (riff wrath):smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

Oylerz said:


> Do I get an entry every time I post?


No. That only works for those whose sign on names start with letters from A-N. Sorry, but you just missed out.9kkhhd:smile:


----------



## Bevo

Put me in!!!

If I win the guitar I will promise to learn something in......blues or country.

Don't tell my Metal friends or I will get kicked out of the club


----------



## NeilH

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of you guys are, but dont be afraid or shy to join in elswhere on the forums. Dig in and have fun.





tapestrymusic said:


> I think the idea here is to have some fun, be creative with your posts and for first time posters to break the ice and hopefully start joining the discussion in other areas of the forum. If folks send out e-mails to non-member friends to get in on this contest they have to join GC and I think that eventually benefits everyone.




I like the attitude. I've been lurking for a while, as I'm just learning to play, along with my 9 year old daughter...might have to jump into the forum with both feet.

I'm also going to have make a trip down to Tapestry some time, a bit of a drive from the Coquitlam area, but looks like a great shop.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarl

Oh......I'd love to gat a tele into the stable......

9kkhhd


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> I like the attitude. I've been lurking for a while, as I'm just learning to play, along with my 9 year old daughter...might have to jump into the forum with both feet.
> 
> I'm also going to have make a trip down to Tapestry some time, a bit of a drive from the Coquitlam area, but looks like a great shop.
> :food-smiley-004:


That may have been in their thinking when they offered the tele.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

nkjanssen said:


> Do we have to post on _this_ thread to win?


Thats correct, the winner will be drawn from this thread.


----------



## Steadfastly

av8tr said:


> Lucky #102


What happened to 11th, 21st, 31st, 41st........?


----------



## Oylerz

This thread is going to get reaaaallllly long!

But I need a Tele. I have an amp but no guitar to plug into it


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> Is it bad form to only post in contest threads?


Yes. I'll get the moderators to delete you post immediately, if not sooner.


----------



## Steadfastly

Geecha said:


> first post...:banana:


You're supposed to post in the new section on your first post! Do you know what will happen now? One of the moderators is gonna Geecha for that!:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

The Grin said:


> My current guitar is not stage worthy... I need a new one...


It's "stage" worthy but the "stage" you want to play on may not be very good for the soul.


----------



## mrmatt1972

408 - kkjuw


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> i'm in like flynn...


Jimi: That looks like a strat he's got in his hands. Couldn't you find one with a tele.


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> how many times are we allowed to post?? thats a sweet guitar!!


Just once. Any more than that and your monitor will self destruct.:smile:


----------



## Bubb

Consider this a post.:smile:


----------



## Beach Bob

dammit... 42 pages of fools that want my guitar!kqoct


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made one post so far. Here's another!


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made two posts so far. Here's another!


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made three posts so far. Here's another!


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made four posts so far. Here's another!


----------



## DUCK

Lucky Number 417!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made five posts so far. Here's another!


----------



## Sneaky

I'm going to wait until Friday at 8:59:59 EST to post, then I'm going to snipe the sucka!

kkjuw


----------



## jimihendrix

count me in...again...


----------



## Oylerz

I *HAVE* to win this guitar. I've wanted an electric since I was... younger!


----------



## Oylerz

6 posts so far 4 in this thread!



Long time lurker and dreamer!


----------



## jimihendrix

i'd burn my strat for a tele....


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made six posts so far. Here's another!


----------



## DUCK

Robert1950 said:


> OMG! Over 400 posts and I've only made six posts so far. Here's another!


 Me thinks he REALLY REALLY wants to win!!! LOL :food-smiley-004:


----------



## urko99

Ramalama posting!


----------



## Steadfastly

I have a question. How much thinner is it than a regular tele?


----------



## Steadfastly

ratdog said:


> Fingers crossed !!


I know a guy who had his eyes crossed all of his life and it didn't do him any good.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

fret15 said:


> So did we get an official ruling on posting many times?
> 
> So if one guy makes 430002 posts, he has one chance of winning, or is it one chance per post?
> 
> I'd obviously go for the one chance per poster idea!


This doesn't work if your name starts with "F". Wait, I'm FlipFlopFly. I just struck out 3 times!


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Keep the posts coming! Thanks to everyone for posting and keep supporting GC!


You're welcome and thanks again for the contest. Nice site by the way.


----------



## Steadfastly

LOUIS said:


> Me want one !!! Me want one !!! kksjur
> 
> We all want one!!!
> 
> Louis


I whine, you whine, we all whine for Thinline.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> I whine, you whine, we all whine for Thinline.:banana::banana::banana:


wow, floppy, you're really going all out here, eh?

too bad you can only post every 30 seconds hwopv


----------



## mrmatt1972

give up flip flop. It is mine!


----------



## mrmatt1972

and you're right about the annoying 30 second wait!


----------



## denthevetteman7

Would be nice to win this. :thanks5qx:


----------



## sskalewis

Show me the Tele!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> Oh wait a second, I'm left handed. Does the contest winner get a choice of handed-ness in this guitar? Because the link shows one of those backward righty guitars.
> 
> (I told you I'd be posting often)
> 
> --- D


No, it's a right hand guitar but in the next contest they'll going to be giving away a right hand to go with the guitar.:smile:


----------



## ajcoholic

tele tele tele tele tele


----------



## 1PUTTS

I'm down! Mark me down...

Thanks for another great contest.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I love those contests too! Crossing my fingers to win this time!


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> I wonder if vBulletin has a way of deleting account of people who only post in specific threads. Like can you sort for and delete accounts of people who only post in the Post Contest threads? Or for people who post in one Post Contest and never post again?
> 
> I'm all for upping membership, but I'd hope some of you people who are making your first few posts in this thread plan to stick around and contribute.


Deleting them is actually illegal in a contest. Hopefully, some of them will stick around.


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> give up flip flop. It is mine!


Careful there Matt. I know where Espanola is!:wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> As promised, here's some photos to give you a better idea of the colour. We reserve the right to choose the background!:smile:


Something tells me you guys sort of like 65 amps.


----------



## bolero

we just need to reply to this thread? if so I'm in!


:rockon2:


----------



## tapestrymusic

*More prizes!*

Jay Duncan is a good friend of ours and has been developing a great project in Uganda training young people how to build guitars. This 3 year project is now yielding finished solid wood acoustics that look beautiful and sound amazing. You can check out Duncan Africa here: www.duncanafrica.com

Jay came in our shop today to drop off a guitar for sale and some very cool t-shirts. As part of our Tele give away, we will award 3 shirts as additional prizes. Sizes are M, L and XXL. 



















If you want a shirt now and can't wait you can support this project by purchasing at the store for $20. I will get them up on our site in the next day or two for online ordering.


----------



## geezer

....I too me would like to win


----------



## LowWatt

ajcoholic said:


> tele tele tele tele tele


Isn't that the song woody sang on Cheers?


----------



## jcon

LowWatt said:


> Isn't that the song woody sang on Cheers?


LMAO!

K-E-L-L_Y... Why? Because she's tele, tele, tele, tele...


----------



## zontar

FlipFlopFly said:


> Deleting them is actually illegal in a contest. Hopefully, some of them will stick around.


On other boards I've been on there were post contests with rules about having to have a certain number of posts on other threads, and also they could be deleted after the contest.

But hopefully some will stick around, if only to see me win this for a boy who needs a full sized guitar.


----------



## keeperofthegood

kw_guitarguy said:


> Yet another Tele related post....
> 
> Who's your fav Tele player?
> 
> ~Andrew



:rockon2: ME!! Once I win!


----------



## puckhead

jimihendrix said:


> i'd burn my strat for a tele....


how 'bout if you win the tele, you send me the strat :smile:
I'll even cover shipping


----------



## puckhead

kw_guitarguy said:


> Yet another Tele related post....
> 
> Who's your fav Tele player?
> 
> ~Andrew


honestly, it goes against most of the music I listen to, but this guy is who i think of when I think Tele.


----------



## puckhead

kw_guitarguy said:


> Yet another Tele related post....
> 
> Who's your fav Tele player?
> 
> ~Andrew


this guy gets some consideration, too


----------



## ezcomes

waylon is right! just a good ol boy...but she don't understand, they keep on showing my hands, and not my face on TV...


----------



## Luke98

Oh man i'd love a thinline.


----------



## Duster

Have I posted yet today? Oh, I have now.

--- D


----------



## kw_guitarguy

"I want a tele, I want a tele, oh how I want a Tele!!!!"

~Andrew


----------



## jimihendrix

all those in favour of tele kinisis...raise my hand...


----------



## smwaddell

Nice! My last guitar acquisition, it was a tossup between a Gretsch and a tele. Went for the Gretsch, but every once in a while wonder what might have been...


----------



## GTFPDQ

Ill through my hat in, I need a Tele.


----------



## djfacile

*here I come !*

That's a great axe !:rockon2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sorry, it's mine!


----------



## fret15

Looking more and more at those pictures, I love the vibe! Thinline too!

When can I give you my address? :rockon2:


----------



## jimihendrix

poor tiger...if he'd been playing a guitar instead of around...he might still have a full set of teeth...


----------



## bobb

This looks like the most popular giveaway so far. Who's going to be the 500th post?


----------



## gnlman

Nice guitar, and Tapestry is a great store, with great products!! I'm in.


----------



## bannahz

wow this is a great giveaway hopefully i can finally get a tele!


----------



## starjag

Wow! So many posts!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Tapestry Music has thrown in some Duncan Africa t-shirts as a bonus draw. So we will be giving away some t-shirts as well


----------



## greco

GuitarsCanada said:


> *Tapestry Music has thrown in some Duncan Africa t-shirts as a bonus draw.* So we will be giving away some t-shirts as well


Thanks Tapestry Music !! Much appreciated. 

I spent some time looking at the Tapestry website...have had GAS ever since.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody

I'm going to have to take some sick days from work and stay home to keep up the posts!


----------



## tapestrymusic

*More prizes!*

Jay Duncan is a good friend of ours and has been developing a great project in Uganda training young people how to build guitars. This 3 year project is now yielding finished solid wood acoustics that look beautiful and sound amazing. You can check out Duncan Africa here: www.duncanafrica.com

Jay came in our shop today to drop off a guitar for sale and some very cool t-shirts. As part of our Tele give away, we will award 3 shirts as additional prizes. Sizes are M, L and XXL. 



















If you want a shirt now and can't wait you can support this project by purchasing at the store for $20. I will get them up on our site in the next day or two for online ordering.


----------



## Starbuck

Those Guitars are really beautiful and I wish I could afford one! it's a really great project isn't it?


----------



## shoretyus

hollowbody said:


> I'm going to have to take some sick days from work and stay home to keep up the posts!


ummmm.... if you went to work you could buy a Squier from Tapestry and get a free t-shirt... that would complete the circle of life.

Speaking of work think I should phone my MP to come hold the ladder for me?


----------



## tapestrymusic

Starbuck said:


> Those Guitars are really beautiful and I wish I could afford one! it's a really great project isn't it?


Jay taught guitar here for a few years and told me he was starting the Africa project 3 years ago. He's had the usual ups and downs getting this going and I had lost touch with him until he phoned at Christmas. 

He walked in here just after Christmas with a gorgeous OM that sold in 2 days. And the case is great looking too. He just dropped off a dreadnought yesterday that's even nicer than the first one-hardly any finish flaws and a water based finish for those environmentally conscious. Great guy and a great luthier as well.


----------



## 4345567

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats correct, the winner will be drawn from this thread.


If I might suggest something....


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> If I might suggest something....


It might be better overall for the board...


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> It might be better overall for the board...


To make the draw...


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> To make the draw...


From all posts made to the entire board...


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> From all posts made to the entire board...


During the contest period.


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> During the contest period.


That might encourage new/lurking members...


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> That might encourage new/lurking members...


To contribute in a meaningful way...


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> To contribute in a meaningful way...


Rather than just doing something stupid...


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> Rather than just doing something stupid...


Like what I'm doing now.


----------



## ezcomes

nkjanssen said:


> From all posts made to the entire board...


complete and utter hogg wash...


----------



## hollowbody

shoretyus said:


> ummmm.... if you went to work you could buy a Squier from Tapestry and get a free t-shirt... that would complete the circle of life.


But then I'd have to be here


----------



## hollowbody

tapestrymusic said:


> Jay Duncan is a good friend of ours and has been developing a great project in Uganda training young people how to build guitars. This 3 year project is now yielding finished solid wood acoustics that look beautiful and sound amazing. You can check out Duncan Africa here: www.duncanafrica.com
> 
> Jay came in our shop today to drop off a guitar for sale and some very cool t-shirts. As part of our Tele give away, we will award 3 shirts as additional prizes. Sizes are M, L and XXL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a shirt now and can't wait you can support this project by purchasing at the store for $20. I will get them up on our site in the next day or two for online ordering.


That is a kick ass idea and a very cool t-shirt.


----------



## ezcomes

i too like the shirt!

i like the tele though! i really hope to win...i may have to go shopping if i don't...

i've never thought of playing a tele for this song...and it sounds amazing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v16CxX_2qec

i can't seem to get the youtube link thingy to work...it never shows the video...


----------



## Chubba

posting....it's a nice looking guitar...cheers.


----------



## al3d

Never won anything..but what the heck,.. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## LowWatt

nkjanssen said:


> From all posts made to the entire board...


Interesting call. really get the pages moving.


----------



## 4345567

I won a box of Old Dutch chips once.

Mmmmm... Rip-L.


----------



## fret15

Nobody else is gonna give this guitar as good a home as me, so just send it to me already :rockon2:


----------



## Chito

Wow it comes with a t-shirt too!! :wave: Pick me!!


----------



## Steve_F

i'd like to win it!


----------



## tapestrymusic

Chito said:


> Wow it comes with a t-shirt too!! :wave: Pick me!!


Actually, we're giving away 3 t-shirts as 2nd, 3rd, 4th prizes but we'll chuck one in with the guitar as well (along with our gig bag). How's that?:smile:


----------



## NIK0

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## valen

Looking forward to playing this baby !


----------



## corailz

tapestrymusic said:


> Actually, we're giving away 3 t-shirts as 2nd, 3rd, 4th prizes but we'll chuck one in with the guitar as well (along with our gig bag). How's that?:smile:


Really nice!!I would be proud to wear it...The guitar too.....LOL


----------



## NIK0

valen said:


> Looking forward to playing this baby !


I look forward to letting you try it out


----------



## puckhead

lucky 501 :wave:


----------



## fret15

If (when) I win this, I will be definitely buying a GuitarsCanada strap, and a subscription to the site.

Ah who am I kidding, I'll be doing that in the near future anyway :rockon2:


----------



## Duster

nkjanssen said:


> I won a box of Old Dutch chips once.
> 
> Mmmmm... Rip-L.


How old were the chips? Sounds kind of gross.

--- D


----------



## cheezyridr

well,


----------



## Chorduroy

IN! I'm winning this thing ....


----------



## Skndstry

I'll take it. I think I'm due.


----------



## DMac604

Count me in


----------



## keeperofthegood

tapestrymusic said:


> Actually, we're giving away 3 t-shirts as 2nd, 3rd, 4th prizes but we'll chuck one in with the guitar as well (along with our gig bag). How's that?:smile:



:bow: Is there no end to your awesome!!


----------



## corailz

fret15 said:


> If (when) I win this, I will be definitely buying a GuitarsCanada strap, and a subscription to the site.
> 
> Ah who am I kidding, I'll be doing that in the near future anyway :rockon2:


You got a great idea with the GC strap....Oh!That's mean that i'm ready to recieved the guitar...I still have my GC strap...LOLOL!!!

Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## gooberman

Sure would be cool to win!


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> i'd burn my strat for a tele....


Now that's a keeper of a statement. We won't let you forget this post, Jimi.


----------



## tapestrymusic

keeperofthegood said:


> :bow: Is there no end to your awesome!!
> 
> No. No there's not.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> wow, floppy, you're really going all out here, eh?
> 
> too bad you can only post every 30 seconds hwopv


I'll set my timer! Regards, Flip.


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Jay Duncan is a good friend of ours and has been developing a great project in Uganda training young people how to build guitars. This 3 year project is now yielding finished solid wood acoustics that look beautiful and sound amazing. You can check out Duncan Africa here: www.duncanafrica.com
> 
> Jay came in our shop today to drop off a guitar for sale and some very cool t-shirts. As part of our Tele give away, we will award 3 shirts as additional prizes. Sizes are M, L and XXL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a shirt now and can't wait you can support this project by purchasing at the store for $20. I will get them up on our site in the next day or two for online ordering.


I've heard about Duncan from some place else. I can't remember where, but he sounds like a decent human being and has put his talents together with his heart.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> On other boards I've been on there were post contests with rules about having to have a certain number of posts on other threads, and also they could be deleted after the contest.
> 
> But hopefully some will stick around, if only to see me win this for a boy who needs a full sized guitar.


Perhaps you're right...........but wait! Wouldn't that mean that I'm wrong?hwopv:smile:


----------



## wmat

*Thinline post*

I neeeeed that guitar!


----------



## Steadfastly

Luke98 said:


> Oh man i'd love a thinline.


I have some extra 6 lb. test in my fishing tackle box I could send you; It's very thin line!


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tapestry Music has thrown in some Duncan Africa t-shirts as a bonus draw. So we will be giving away some t-shirts as well


How about a couple of guitar straps to add to the mix?


----------



## fret15

tapestrymusic said:


> No. No there's not.


Really nice site by the way. Your prices are really good too (took the Fulltone OCD as an example)! Hmm maybe I've finally found an online site that I can buy from.

However unless you're giving away Boss pedals, you should check the price, they are at 0$! I'll take a couple of each please! :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Actually, we're giving away 3 t-shirts as 2nd, 3rd, 4th prizes but we'll chuck one in with the guitar as well (along with our gig bag). How's that?:smile:


Tapestry: You guys are really getting into this aren't you. Too bad you couldn't get in on your own contest. With all the posts, you'd have a good chance of winning. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Guest

*Just give me a chance....*

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Raven

In while I still can.....


----------



## Steadfastly

fret15 said:


> tapestrymusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice site by the way. Your prices are really good too (took the Fulltone OCD as an example)! Hmm maybe I've finally found an online site that I can buy from.
> 
> However unless you're giving away Boss pedals, you should check the price, they are at 0$! I'll take a couple of each please! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> You had the same thought on the Boss pedals as I did. Somehow I think there may be a price attached to them after all.:smile:
Click to expand...


----------



## tapestrymusic

fret15 said:


> Really nice site by the way. Your prices are really good too (took the Fulltone OCD as an example)! Hmm maybe I've finally found an online site that I can buy from.
> 
> However unless you're giving away Boss pedals, you should check the price, they are at 0$! I'll take a couple of each please! :smile:


Roland Canada does not allow online pricing in Canada thus the $0. We're working to change the code to show "Call" instead so it's less confusing. We're a phone call or e-mail away for pricing.


----------



## fret15

tapestrymusic said:


> Roland Canada does not allow online pricing in Canada thus the $0. We're working to change the code to show "Call" instead so it's less confusing. We're a phone call or e-mail away for pricing.


Oh ok, makes sense...congrats on the site, and the exposure from this contest. I will surely be ordering from you guys over anyone else.


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> Tapestry: You guys are really getting into this aren't you. Too bad you couldn't get in on your own contest. With all the posts, you'd have a good chance of winning. Regards, Flip.


Just keeping things moving along, giving thanks where we can and encouraging all to subscribe to GC. This is a great Canadian forum and deserves support. BTW Flip how many posts are you up to? Cheers! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bannahz

wow thanks for the giveaway and hopefully i'll finally get a tele!


----------



## keeperofthegood

I SO NEED SOMETHING BIG ENOUGH BECAUSE


----------



## sskalewis

Nice home looking for lonely Tele!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood

HEY this so should be showing as one of the HOTTEST THREADS!










EDIT currently on the main page

Hottest Threads 

Official Show Your Gear Thread!=) 794
Let's see your Pedal Boards 500
Rig Pics! 368
Let's see your acoustics 287
Canadian guitarists appreciation... 257


----------



## urko99

I want it, I want it, I want it!


----------



## ezcomes

taint never done won nothin neither...sure would liketa if i could


----------



## washburned

*entry*

I wanna thinline!


----------



## Duster

tapestrymusic said:


> Roland Canada does not allow online pricing in Canada thus the $0. We're working to change the code to show "Call" instead so it's less confusing. We're a phone call or e-mail away for pricing.


Yeah, that always makes me think they have something to hide. Personally though, I always call places before placing an order anyway - I've found that if anything, you can get BETTER prices when you talk to someone on the phone.

It would just be nice sometimes to see some kind of "reference" pricing, especially at the early stage of researching a purchase. Like an MSRP kind of thing.

Really, I just needed an excuse to make another post!

I'm going to have to figure out what to do with this guitar once I win it. I'm sure I know a misguided, confused, right-handed kid who needs a guitar...

--- D


----------



## torndownunit

Duster said:


> Yeah, that always makes me think they have something to hide. Personally though, I always call places before placing an order anyway - I've found that if anything, you can get BETTER prices when you talk to someone on the phone.
> 
> It would just be nice sometimes to see some kind of "reference" pricing, especially at the early stage of researching a purchase. Like an MSRP kind of thing.
> 
> Really, I just needed an excuse to make another post!
> 
> I'm going to have to figure out what to do with this guitar once I win it. I'm sure I know a misguided, confused, right-handed kid who needs a guitar...
> 
> --- D


I went through the same frustration trying to find pricing on Roland Cubes.

I would love to run this guitar through the BYOC Overdrive I won in a previous contest on here, while drinking out of the GuitarsCanada coffee mug I won


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Just keeping things moving along, giving thanks where we can and encouraging all to subscribe to GC. This is a great Canadian forum and deserves support. BTW Flip how many posts are you up to? Cheers! :food-smiley-004:


How many posts? A few. Thanks. 

Here's a YouTube video for you. It has something to do with tapestry. I'm sure you've heard it. Cheers back at ya and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihk3Namt0pA&feature=related


----------



## hollowbody

torndownunit said:


> I went through the same frustration trying to find pricing on Roland Cubes.
> 
> I would love to run this guitar through the BYOC Overdrive I won in a previous contest on here, while drinking out of the GuitarsCanada coffee mug I won


Alright mods, I think torndownunit should be banned from entering future contests, he's too damned lucky! hwopv


----------



## Steadfastly

keeperofthegood said:


> HEY this so should be showing as one of the HOTTEST THREADS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT currently on the main page
> 
> Hottest Threads
> 
> Official Show Your Gear Thread!=) 794
> Let's see your Pedal Boards 500
> Rig Pics! 368
> Let's see your acoustics 287
> Canadian guitarists appreciation... 257


I had a pair just like them back in '70! I also had a shirt to go with them. My wild and whacky days.


----------



## Steadfastly

Since the contest is about a Thinline tele, you guys may want to take a look at the thinline demo. For your viewing pleasure!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qns1VFsjCA


----------



## cptheman

Wow this'd be so cool to win, thanks guys, and good luck all, (not that it'll matter cause I'm gonna win)


----------



## xuthal

those are some ugly assed pants


----------



## gooberman

Nice website...thanks Tapestry for the opportunity!


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Roland Canada does not allow online pricing in Canada thus the $0. We're working to change the code to show "Call" instead so it's less confusing. We're a phone call or e-mail away for pricing.


I see less and less companies with this policy. As the world goes more and more to online shopping/buying, I think companies will be forced by the buying public and the distributors of their products to change their policies or risk losing business and ultimately going the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## bleedingfingers

Put me down I'll give this a shot.

cheers and Happy New Year B.


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> Since the contest is about a Thinline tele, you guys may want to take a look at the thinline demo. For your viewing pleasure!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qns1VFsjCA


Actually this clip is more pertinent as it is a Squier Vintage Thinline Tele:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajk8RIZA0Iw

Also shows you the colour.


----------



## John Bartley

..................and again.........kkjuw


----------



## ezcomes

i'll post vids if i win...showing y'all what it sounds like!!


----------



## kjak117

it looks pretty cool


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Actually this clip is more pertinent as it is a Squier Vintage Thinline Tele:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajk8RIZA0Iw
> 
> Also shows you the colour.


Yes, better.............and the right colour.


----------



## eveready

*Tapestry Thinline!*

Tapestry are a good shop! I have bought a couple things form them online!

I would love a chance at the thinline too!

Ev

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> I went through the same frustration trying to find pricing on Roland Cubes.
> 
> I would love to run this guitar through the BYOC Overdrive I won in a previous contest on here, while drinking out of the GuitarsCanada coffee mug I won


Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## mrmatt1972

posting again - wish I could post from work now! Holy smokes!


----------



## ashm70

I'm in! Sure do love me some thinline


----------



## mrmatt1972

and again .....................


----------



## mrmatt1972

555th. kksjur


----------



## LowWatt

It's the luck #777 post you need to aim for.


----------



## shoretyus

Hmmmmm thinline...... hmmmmmm


----------



## tonydawe

i'd love a nice new tele! mmm


----------



## Ripper

wow I could use a nice tele like that too...


----------



## Steadfastly

It looks like we'll hit post 1000 by tomorrow night! 

Would anyone like to guess how many posts we'll hit before the contest ends?

I'm guessing close to 3500.


----------



## Beatles

i'll go 3501 :smile:


----------



## Yama

Count me in!


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> It looks like we'll hit post 1000 by tomorrow night!
> 
> Would anyone like to guess how many posts we'll hit before the contest ends?
> 
> I'm guessing close to 3500.


I'll be shocked if we don't pass 5000. My bet is 7214. Lots of days and the momentum is building.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm betting FlipFlopFly himself will post 500 timeshwopv SO probably 6000.


----------



## sonic635

Thinlines are always cool.


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> I'll be shocked if we don't pass 5000. My bet is 7214. Lots of days and the momentum is building.


Why not 7215? :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm betting FlipFlopFly himself will post 500 timeshwopv SO probably 6000.


I appreciate people with a good sense of humour, so I will let you borrow my new thinline for a couple weeks after it gets sent to me! Five hundred, eh? You've given me a steep hill to climb. I'll work on it.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

Interesting history about "tapestries". They go back at least to the time of Alexander the Great. 

How long does the Tapestry of the guitar world go back?


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> Interesting history about "tapestries". They go back at least to the time of Alexander the Great.
> 
> How long does the Tapestry of the guitar world go back?


1996 my friend. And 15 years before that in the industry working for another store.:smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Bedtime entry 

Off to South America for two weeks...I get back the day of the draw 

~Andrew


----------



## NeilH

FlipFlopFly said:


> That may have been in their thinking when they offered the tele.


I'm sure it was. 

If the winning post contains a quoted post, does that mean that the guitar would be have to be shared between the two members?


----------



## xuthal

HaHaHAhAHSHAHhAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAkkjuw


one more time for the good guys


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> Why not 7215? :smile:


It was carefully considered.

7215 would be ridiculous, 7214 on the other hand...


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> I'm sure it was.
> 
> If the winning post contains a quoted post, does that mean that the guitar would be have to be shared between the two members?


Neil: Only if I'm one of the shared posters and my name doesn't get drawn.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

xuthal said:


> HaHaHAhAHSHAHhAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAkkjuw
> 
> 
> one more time for the good guys


I'll meet your HA and raise you two more Ha's (HaHa) and a Yippee!


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Almost 600 posts I have only made seven,


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Almost 600 posts I have only made eight.


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Almost 600 posts I have only made nine.


----------



## Robert1950

OMG! Almost 600 posts I have only made ten.


----------



## xuthal

giggity giggity goo


----------



## twoonie2

Pick me!! Pick me!!!

Thinline tele would be fantastic!!


----------



## Waketec1

Shred thee well I'd like that Tele


----------



## jimihendrix

death by tele...


----------



## mrmatt1972

jimihendrix said:


> death by tele...


that's pretty good.

I needed to post here again anyway.


----------



## xuthal

mrmatt1972 said:


> that's pretty good.
> 
> I needed to post here again anyway.


me tookkjuw


----------



## Steadfastly

How many "tele's" can we come up with before the end of the contest?

I'll start with the obvious ones.

Telecaster
Telephone
Teletoon
Telegraph
Telegram
Tel Aviv
Tell a friend
Telekinesis
Telemark


----------



## fraser

[YOUTUBE]LRlmTzDyw7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robert1950

Tapestry Music and Guitars Canada are the neatest, nicest people ever!


----------



## Bevo

Yes they are!


----------



## Steadfastly

Okay, here are two more "relatives" of telecaster.

Telecast
Telecommunication


----------



## DUCK

Nice, Really Nice!!!:smile:


----------



## Ripper

very interesting........


----------



## Ripper

I guess if nothing else this is a great way to get my post count back up again....


----------



## xuthal

hehehehehe(in benders voice)


----------



## antinuk

Count me in too please:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keeperofthegood

WHO does not play a tele 




BUT SHOULD!.











:wave:me​


----------



## Steadfastly

keeperofthegood said:


> WHO does not play a tele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SHOULD!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:me​


If you're nice, I'll let you come over and play of few jingles on it now and then!:sdsre


----------



## jimihendrix

observe the tele neck on jimi's strat...


----------



## dsmajor

:bow: to the guitar gods, grant me luck to win this fantastic Thinline!


----------



## LowWatt

Please, baby, baby, please.


----------



## mrmatt1972

601 baby! kksjur


----------



## DUCK

You will give the TELE to ME!!! hehe

PLEASE!


----------



## Stonesy

Telefunken yo!


----------



## mrmatt1972

teleportation, telekinesis, telemetry, telegraph


----------



## Stonesy

telescope yo!


----------



## puckhead

keeperofthegood said:


> WHO does not play a tele
> 
> 
> BUT SHOULD!.
> 
> :wave:me​


It may be an odd choice, but I'd like to hear what Steve Harris would do with some twang


----------



## mrmatt1972

teleprompter, telelogic, teleological, teleflorist


----------



## mrmatt1972

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_the_root_word_tele-_mean


----------



## torndownunit

hollowbody said:


> Alright mods, I think torndownunit should be banned from entering future contests, he's too damned lucky! hwopv


I think it was one of the first contests they had lol. It's been quite awhile since I won anything else. So I may be due kkjuw


----------



## hollowbody

torndownunit said:


> I think it was one of the first contests they had lol. It's been quite awhile since I won anything else. So I may be due kkjuw


Only if you let me borrow it every once in a while. :smile:


----------



## xuthal

whoooo:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly

And a couple more cousins of Tele:

Telegony
Telegraphic

C'mon Thinline.............come to daddy!


----------



## xuthal

Telerite,guess what that is......:wave:


----------



## WannabeGood

9kkhhd.............Just my opinion but are there a few members who have gone a little








(overboard)?
and need to be








(reined in)?

The fun of this thread is gone.
I sincerely hope the lucky recipient is someone with fewer than 3 posts (this is my 2nd)............and I don't mean 3 in a row.


----------



## Lincoln

615 already??? :smile:


----------



## urko99

Why not ride this wave again! Got To Have It!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

WannabeGood said:


> 9kkhhd.............Just my opinion but are there a few members who have gone a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (overboard)?
> 
> The fun of this thread is gone.
> I sincerely hope the lucky recipient is someone with fewer than 3 posts (this is my 2nd)............and I don't mean 3 in a row.


That's because you're not into the spirit of the thing................yet.:smile:


----------



## Stratin2traynor

A Telecaster would look great on my wall. Need it. Want it. Gotta have it.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Stratin2traynor said:


> A Telecaster would look great on my wall. Need it. Want it. Gotta have it.



You are SO right!!


I so need a Telecaster so I can make a template that I can then stencil tele's all over my walls!!!!


----------



## zontar

Haven't some of the post contests in the past said only one post a member?

I guess that's hard to enforce--someone has to check every post.

Oh well, there's still that kid that will get this Tele after I win it.

He'll be excited.
And I'll be excited too.


----------



## Steadfastly

One more cousin before bedtime.

Telemeter.


----------



## bantoto

Sweet! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Leif H

I'd be a fool for not taking a stab at this.

Wish me luck because I'm wishing you luck too!


----------



## Steadfastly

Good Morning. I'm in again.


----------



## torndownunit

It's been said several times, but another thanks to Tapestry Music Online. The reason this is my favourite forum is because it feels the most like a 'community'. The draws, and the sponsors being nice enough to contribute to them really adds to that.


----------



## keeperofthegood

FlipFlopFly said:


> Good Morning. I'm in again.



:wave: Hey, good morning!! How's the snow over there? We have about an inch of slippery stuff here in Burlington!


----------



## torndownunit

zontar said:


> Haven't some of the post contests in the past said only one post a member?
> 
> I guess that's hard to enforce--someone has to check every post.
> 
> Oh well, there's still that kid that will get this Tele after I win it.
> 
> He'll be excited.
> And I'll be excited too.


I don't know how the drawing system works for this one. There wasn't really any rules laid out though in the first post.


----------



## Starbuck

Ahhhh it's Friday a PD day for my daughter and a "floater" day for me... Had a "sleep in" till 6:11!! Woo-hoo!! We're going to bake doggie cookies for poochie today!!!!


----------



## ezcomes

more snow here too...fine looking...almost like...ahh...i can't remember what its called now...flaky head...head and shoulders prevents it...too early...no coffee...and i would love a tele


----------



## db62

Yes, more snow...with respect to my friends in WPG and EDM, glad I'm not there now....


----------



## ratdog

Good Morning !!!


----------



## jimihendrix

what's so "good" about it...???...kkjuw


----------



## blair83

Count me in


----------



## Duster

jimihendrix said:


> death by tele...





jimihendrix said:


> observe the tele neck on jimi's strat...


Two posts of left handed Tele players? Or, in one case, a Tele neck... 

It must be a sign.

As for the "one post per member rule", it would be easy to enforce. When a name is drawn, a quick search of the thread will show if the selected person posted more than once. If so, the name is discarded and another one chosen. Simple.

Thank God we're not following those rules for this contest!!!

--- D


----------



## kw_guitarguy

In for the win!!

~Andrew


----------



## monty

Gassing for a Tele, gotta win thiskkjuw


----------



## allthumbs56

Man - I luv this place! Count me in.


----------



## corailz

A little game.....to help to wait for the prize!!!!LOL
http://rightonblog.com/2006/03/21/dont-shoot-the-puppy/

We're all knowing air guitar....now it's air bike riding!!!LOL


----------



## Bevo

I have the same bike!!


----------



## Duster

Bevo said:


> I have the same bike!!


How can you be sure it's the same bike?

--- D


----------



## corailz

keeperofthegood said:


> :wave: Hey, good morning!! How's the snow over there? We have about an inch of slippery stuff here in Burlington!


hwopv


----------



## fret15

Friday posting. Off to see the Habs tomorrow against NJ! This means I should win this contest.

:wave:


----------



## sivs

I also want a Duncan Africa shirt...


----------



## corailz

sivs said:


> I also want a Duncan Africa shirt...


Yup,it's a really nice one,and i like the idea behind this....


----------



## Duster

sivs said:


> I also want a Duncan Africa shirt...


I want a "Cat Riding an Air Bicycle" shirt.

--- D


----------



## hollowbody

sivs said:


> I also want a Duncan Africa shirt...


I might want the shirt more than the guitar


----------



## ezcomes

i can hear the sweet sweet twang coming from my livy now...


----------



## tapestrymusic

*NAMM Show*

So here's a thread idea to chew on while this contest is on. I'm off to the NAMM show in Anaheim next week and here's your opportunity to share your ideas (and have a fantasy spending my money!). You probably know I'll be looking at effects, but I also have the opportunity to add to my acoustics. Right now I carry Martin, Larrivee, Yamaha, Cort, Eastman, (and Cordoba nylons). I'd like your input on Guild, Taylor, Breedlove and anything else that you've tried and fell for. So give it some thought and share your ideas.

And on a personal note, thanks for supporting GC and thanks for the kind words expressed so far in this contest. I've been in the industry almost 30 years now and I still love going to work each day because of the people I meet. And now I'm meeting more great people through this forum. So thanks and start spending my money!!:thanks5qx:


----------



## prodigal_son

Raht ohwn!!:bow:kkjuw


----------



## tapestrymusic

sivs said:


> I also want a Duncan Africa shirt...


They're now available for purchase here:
http://www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&keyword=duncan&product_id=988
http://www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&keyword=duncan&product_id=987

Jay said they're out of XL so M, L and XXL are what's available. Thanks for supporting this!


----------



## LowWatt

tapestrymusic said:


> So here's a thread idea to chew on while this contest is on. I'm off to the NAMM show in Anaheim next week and here's your opportunity to share your ideas (and have a fantasy spending my money!). You probably know I'll be looking at effects, but I also have the opportunity to add to my acoustics. Right now I carry Martin, Larrivee, Yamaha, Cort, Eastman, (and Cordoba nylons). I'd like your input on Guild, Taylor, Breedlove and anything else that you've tried and fell for. So give it some thought and share your ideas.
> 
> And on a personal note, thanks for supporting GC and thanks for the kind words expressed so far in this contest. I've been in the industry almost 30 years now and I still love going to work each day because of the people I meet. And now I'm meeting more great people through this forum. So thanks and start spending my money!!:thanks5qx:



It's a step away from traditional acoustic, but do you carry a line of quality affordable resonators (something like Gold Tone)?


----------



## ezcomes

back again


----------



## gooberman

still trying.


----------



## keeperofthegood

corailz said:


> A little game.....to help to wait for the prize!!!!LOL
> http://rightonblog.com/2006/03/21/dont-shoot-the-puppy/
> 
> We're all knowing air guitar....now it's air bike riding!!!LOL





Bevo said:


> I have the same bike!!





Duster said:


> How can you be sure it's the same bike?
> 
> --- D


kkjuw I happens to be my bike, I know because I wrote my name on it with invisible ink!


----------



## corailz

keeperofthegood said:


> kkjuw I happens to be my bike, I know because I wrote my name on it with invisible ink!


LOLOLOL!!..so , finally,the cat stole this bike to you?!?LOL


----------



## Duster

tapestrymusic said:


> So here's a thread idea to chew on while this contest is on. I'm off to the NAMM show in Anaheim next week and here's your opportunity to share your ideas (and have a fantasy spending my money!). You probably know I'll be looking at effects, but I also have the opportunity to add to my acoustics. Right now I carry Martin, Larrivee, Yamaha, Cort, Eastman, (and Cordoba nylons). I'd like your input on Guild, Taylor, Breedlove and anything else that you've tried and fell for. So give it some thought and share your ideas.
> 
> And on a personal note, thanks for supporting GC and thanks for the kind words expressed so far in this contest. I've been in the industry almost 30 years now and I still love going to work each day because of the people I meet. And now I'm meeting more great people through this forum. So thanks and start spending my money!!:thanks5qx:


You know what I'd like? It's not anything really high-end or requiring any exquisite luthiery.

What I'd like is a really nicely made, but simple, travel-sized, LEFT-HANDED, acoustic. Nothing weird or funky with retractable strings or a folding headstock or anything. Just, like maybe a 2/3 to 3/4 sized acoustic that is good enough to have decent tone, but not so expensive that I'd be worried taking it camping or to a bonfire.

I've seen such things for right handed people, but not for lefties. The only lefties I've seen are basically "junior" guitars which are for children and sound terrible.

Like I said, it's not an exotic wish. But for us lefties, everything seems to be exotic. 

--- D


----------



## tapestrymusic

Duster said:


> You know what I'd like? It's not anything really high-end or requiring any exquisite luthiery.
> 
> What I'd like is a really nicely made, but simple, travel-sized, LEFT-HANDED, acoustic. Nothing weird or funky with retractable strings or a folding headstock or anything. Just, like maybe a 2/3 to 3/4 sized acoustic that is good enough to have decent tone, but not so expensive that I'd be worried taking it camping or to a bonfire.
> 
> I've seen such things for right handed people, but not for lefties. The only lefties I've seen are basically "junior" guitars which are for children and sound terrible.
> 
> Like I said, it's not an exotic wish. But for us lefties, everything seems to be exotic.
> 
> --- D


Martin makes a DX1 lefty and there's also a Baby Taylor lefty both reasonably priced in a solid top. Is that kind of the level you're thinking?


----------



## rbwi

tapestrymusic said:


> Now that's making the effort in a post. Schwiing!


well, thank you.

so ? should i send you my address right now ?

or do we let the others believe they still have a chance ?

kkjuwkkjuwkkjuw:smile:


----------



## tapestrymusic

tapestrymusic said:


> Martin makes a DX1 lefty and there's also a Baby Taylor lefty both reasonably priced in a solid top. Is that kind of the level you're thinking?


I think to keep the integrity of the forum, I'll post responses to specific inquiries in the dealer section.


----------



## ezcomes

here...over here


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm tryin


----------



## Ripper

-46 here today and making my first friday post


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

uhhhhhh....I want it


----------



## TubeStack

.... Me too.


----------



## TubeStack

cheezyridr said:


> i'm tryin


That's great - very funny.


----------



## LowWatt

cheezyridr said:


> i'm tryin


Nice work. If I win, I'll gladly trade the guitar for a copy of Guitar Hero VIII.


----------



## HappyHourHero

Hey there nice tele.


----------



## djem

I've always loved the thinline. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Duster

Yeah, I've bought my nephews two keyboards and two guitars, over the last various Christmases (not great instruments, but certainly "playable" toys), and I've never seen them touch them. They also have a nice Yamaha upright piano in the living room. Gathering dust.

But turn on the BandHeroGuitarRockBand thing, and they're strutting around like the Rolling Stones. 

Video games, cool. Real instruments, lame.

--- D


----------



## John Bartley

And at the risk of looking greedy..................yup, I'm here again.....

cheers

John


----------



## jimihendrix

is this the place to post our contest entry...???...


----------



## hollowbody

I'm converting my Tele to an Esquire, so I need a legit Tele to replace it!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Pick me coach! Pick me! I really want a Tele!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> is this the place to post our contest entry...???...


Jimi: No, go to the link below.

http://www.ctidirectory.com/search/company.cfm?company=154131:smile::wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> teleportation, telekinesis, telemetry, telegraph


Now you guys are getting into it! However, telekinesis and telegraph have been posted already. Got any more?


----------



## Steadfastly

Stonesy said:


> Telefunken yo!


Good one Stonesy. Haven't heard of them in years but they make very good equipment.


----------



## Steadfastly

keeperofthegood said:


> :wave: Hey, good morning!! How's the snow over there? We have about an inch of slippery stuff here in Burlington!


Hi there Keeper! I forgot you're just up the road from me. The snow I love but I had a meeting in Ballinifad (Just north of Georgetown) this morning and we ended up behind a line of plows from Vineland to Plains Rd. in Burlington, so we never got to our meeting until 9:40am. We have got about 2-3 times the snow you have and it is snowing again. That lake effect just keeps coming.

BTW, have you heard about some kind of contest going on for a Fender Thinline Tele? I think we should check it out and put in a post or two. Some nice folks out at Tapestry in B.C. are donating it. Pretty cool, eh!?


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK folks, here is your chance to win a Brand New Squire Tele Thinline from Tapestry Music. Contest will be open until Friday, January 22nd at 9:00 PM est.
> 
> Check out the Tele Thinline HERE
> 
> Many thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize to a lucky GC member. Visit Tapestry Music Online for a full line of musical instruments.
> 
> BONUS DRAWS ADDED: We will also be giving away some Duncan Africa T-shirts from Tapestry Music as well. So post away


Scott: I was just thinking you live only about 15 minutes from me so Tapestry could ship the guitar to you so I wouldn't have too far to come and pick it up. I'm just trying to make things as easy for everyone involved.


----------



## Ripper

okay...this one has to be the winning post....


----------



## Ripper

Or this one...possibly...


----------



## mrmatt1972

:rockon2:sdsrekkjuw


----------



## mrmatt1972

:wave::thanks5qx:evilGuitar:


----------



## mrmatt1972

3dgrwsigiifalargetongue


----------



## hollowbody

So I'm coming down with a cold. I figure a new Thinline is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Robert1950

For once in my life, I would like to win something!!


----------



## Robert1950

Which reminds me, I haven't checked my lottery ticket from Wednesday.


----------



## Robert1950

Which also reminds me, I haven't bought one for tomorrow.


----------



## meloveguitars

I want to win! My dream is to win a free guitar once in my life, keep trying, maybe this will be it


----------



## Robert1950

Even if I don't win, posting in this thread has pushed me closer to 4000 posts a little more quickly.


----------



## Robert1950

I wonder if winning this will make play the solo to Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## mrmatt1972

The winner should be required to post a video of him/herself playing stairway to heaven


----------



## Cort Strummer

mrmatt1972 said:


> The winner should be required to post a video of him/herself playing stairway to heaven


Screw that garbage I hate that song and when I win there is no way I will play it!!! But I will play Black Dog in keeping with the Zep


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> The winner should be required to post a video of him/herself playing stairway to heaven


I will need you to give me a few lessons first!


----------



## puckhead

mrmatt1972 said:


> The winner should be required to post a video of him/herself playing stairway to heaven


but... but... I only know "Smoke on the Water"!


----------



## fraser

Cort Strummer said:


> Screw that garbage I hate that song and when I win there is no way I will play it!!! But I will play Black Dog in keeping with the Zep


im with ya there!:smile:


----------



## NeilH

I hear there's tele-fever going around.


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> but... but... I only know "Smoke on the Water"!


Can you play "Smoke On the Water" while walking up a flight of stairs? That would be close enough.:rockon2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Another try at that tele


----------



## Cort Strummer

Hey Flip Flop you toilet seat should be the other way around and you do your business through the sound hole... lol


----------



## Steadfastly

Cort Strummer said:


> Hey Flip Flop your toilet seat should be the other way around and you do your business through the sound hole... lol


The problem is, I would need a larger sound hole or a smaller bum.:smile:


----------



## fraser

here is my 1800th post!


----------



## nordlav

Count me in!


----------



## Robert1950

Music is always a commentary on society - Frank Zappa


----------



## fraser

anybody care to guess who's hand this is?










hint- count the fingers


----------



## gooberman

I must have this guitar!!!


----------



## dsazz

yaaayyy a contest !!!!


----------



## xuthal

fraser said:


> anybody care to guess who's hand this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint- count the fingers


Thats cool,can he use it or does it just hang there?


----------



## fraser

xuthal said:


> Thats cool,can he use it or does it just hang there?


well, and another hint, hes dead-
far as i know he didnt use it- :smile:


----------



## pattste

A Tele would be a nice addition to my Gibsons.


----------



## kjak117

wow what an amazing community this is! 
count me in !!!


----------



## claptonfreak

Could always use a new guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

fraser said:


> anybody care to guess who's hand this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint- count the fingers


One of the Nephilim?


----------



## fraser

FlipFlopFly said:


> One of the Nephilim?


nice guess, but nope- just a guitar playing straight up human


----------



## Steadfastly

fraser said:


> nice guess, but nope- just a guitar playing straight up human


Well, the Nephilim were human, just a little weird in the hands and foot area,having 6 fingers on each hand and 6 toes on each foot. I wonder if that would make it easier playing a 7 or 8 string guitar?


----------



## fraser

FlipFlopFly said:


> Well, the Nephilim were human, just a little weird in the hands and foot area,having 6 fingers on each hand and 6 toes on each foot. I wonder if that would make it easier playing a 7 or 8 string guitar?


i heard a theory that the nephilim were the result of interbreeding between modern humans and the neandertal- cool theory anyway-
and nephilim make cool reading no matter what
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nephilim
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/vida_alien/alien_watchers06.htm
http://jacksonsnyder.com/Arc/Essays 6/Neaderthal.htm


----------



## Steadfastly

fraser said:


> i heard a theory that the nephilim were the result of interbreeding between modern humans and the neandertal- cool theory anyway-
> and nephilim make cool reading no matter what
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nephilim


Actually, without getting into a big religious discussion, which the moderators ask us not to do, they were a cross between disobedient angels that took on human bodies and had sexual relations with women on earth. So some translations called them giants, which they were in comparison with regular humans.


----------



## fraser

FlipFlopFly said:


> Actually, without getting into a big religious discussion, which the moderators ask us not to do, they were a cross between disobedient angels that took on human bodies and had sexual relations with women on earth. So some translations called them giants, which they were in comparison with regular humans.


you what? thats just crazy talk


----------



## Steadfastly

fraser said:


> you what? thats just crazy talk


PM me if you want an explanation.


----------



## fraser

FlipFlopFly said:


> PM me if you want an explanation.


lol flip- naw its ok, im well enough informed, ive studied the scriptures, and the prophets- and also darwin. thank you muchly for the offer though mate!


----------



## Ripper

does that hand belong to Hound Dog Taylor?


----------



## Swee_tone

Back to Squier.... I need one! They have returned to their roots! Sign me up!


----------



## fraser

Ripper said:


> does that hand belong to Hound Dog Taylor?


indeed it does ripper! nice shot!
sadly you win nothing yet:smile:


----------



## LowWatt

fraser said:


> indeed it does ripper! nice shot!
> sadly you win nothing yet:smile:


One of my favourite pictures of all time.


----------



## fraser

and one of my faves too!


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a clip showing all of the "Hound Dog" playing a mean git.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RA8NyvzIWk


----------



## Ripper

fraser said:


> indeed it does ripper! nice shot!
> sadly you win nothing yet:smile:


Why thank you and sure I won something, the satisfaction that I actually do know my blues artists...


----------



## fraser

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here's a clip showing all of the "Hound Dog" playing a mean git.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RA8NyvzIWk


nice! heres another-

[YOUTUBE]lZWfLDVx1UE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oylerz

Well, it's been a couple days so I think it's time to enter again.


----------



## Oylerz

and again. 

:rockon2:


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## KujaSE

I would be absolutely delighted to own this


----------



## BrianCRobertson

Count me in...


----------



## noobcake

sign me up, I could use a tele:smile:


----------



## puckhead

jimihendrix said:


>


link dead, fwiw


----------



## wghall

*I'm in*

count me i for this one


----------



## Fader

Free. It's my favorite price.


----------



## shoretyus

I am posting to get me off of facebook...


----------



## Steadfastly

[







[/QUOTE]

FlipFlopFly!


----------



## Steadfastly

And adding once again to the cousins of the Thinline Telecaster from Tapestry:

Telescopic
Telemon


----------



## John Bartley

Saturday morning here - good morning all!! Just sitting here watching TV - some interesting shows about cats and badgers. I didn't know we had badgers in Ontario, but apparently we do, mostly in the south along the north shore of Lake Erie. They're pretty vicious little critters!

cheers

John


----------



## jimihendrix

veeeeery interesting....


----------



## corailz

Good freezing morning everyone!!!! -24°C with the wind chill in Montreal this morning!!BRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Bevo

That reminds me, time to take the dog for a walk..


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> Good freezing morning everyone!!!! -24°C with the wind in Montreal this morning!!BRRRRRRR!!!


I will have to call my friends in Lachine and express my condolences! But hey, at least the snow won't be melting on those lovely ski slopes you guys have in La Belle Province. Too bad we couldn't "borrow" one or two of your mountains and move them to southern Ontario.


----------



## mrmatt1972

It's been ridiculously cold here too. -29 before wind chill yesterday morning!kksjur


----------



## torndownunit

mrmatt1972 said:


> It's been ridiculously cold here too. -29 before wind chill yesterday morning!kksjur


It had been nice the last couple of days, and looking out my window this morning I assumed it was the same. After reading this I checked though and it is indeed about -20 lol.


----------



## Robert1950

Fighting for peace is like screwing for virginity - George Carlin


----------



## Robert1950

It is now 9:35 a.m. just north of Lake Ontario.


----------



## Robert1950

Dave's not here man.


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## NeilH

John Bartley said:


> Saturday morning here - good morning all!! Just sitting here watching TV - some interesting shows about cats and badgers. I didn't know we had badgers in Ontario, but apparently we do, mostly in the south along the north shore of Lake Erie. They're pretty vicious little critters!
> 
> cheers
> 
> John



[youtube]gx6TBrfCW54[/youtube]

:smile:


----------



## torndownunit

I love Slade.

[YOUTUBE]9m-loYwaCJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milkman

Hello,

I am a rich exiled prince from Nigeria. I have an opportunity for you. All you have to do is ensure that I win the guitar and I'll write a song in your honour. Once the song is complete and becomes a huge international hit I will remit the third (I get the first two)million dollars of net receipts to you.


Please confirm that you want to take advantage of this wonderful opportunity.kkjuw


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Robert1950

LOL. I still get one of those Nigerian emails every half year or so.

P.S. I'm still waiting for my return on that investment in 2003?



Milkman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a rich exiled prince from Nigeria. I have an opportunity for you. All you have to do is ensure that I win the guitar and I'll write a song in your honour. Once the song is complete and becomes a huge international hit I will remit the third (I get the first two)million dollars of net receipts to you.
> 
> 
> Please confirm that you want to take advantage of this wonderful opportunity.kkjuw


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Getting creative in here, thats nice


----------



## Tin Type

Pick me pick me pick me pick me pick me

I need this guitar even though I do have my email picked twice a month allowing me to win the British National Lottery.

When my money comes in, watch out!


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Getting creative in here, thats nice


We're trying, we're trying.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just to update everyone. I have to go out for the afternoon and evening. But.........I'll be back. Have a good Saturday afternoon everyone!:rockon2:


----------



## Cort Strummer




----------



## tapestrymusic

Well done, Jimi!


jimihendrix said:


>


----------



## xuthal

WHY AM I POSTING HERE,I'M A LEFTY!!
oh well, little brother needs a tele:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## elbandito

oooh.... Tele Thinline!! :bow:


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> I will have to call my friends in Lachine and express my condolences! But hey, at least the snow won't be melting on those lovely ski slopes you guys have in La Belle Province. Too bad we couldn't "borrow" one or two of your mountains and move them to southern Ontario.


We never borrow any mountain here,we just keep them for ourself!LOLLOL!:smilie_flagge17:
VIVA EL Canada!!!


----------



## aC2rs

I guess I had better make a post in this thread


----------



## xuthal

one more timekkjuw


----------



## Ripper

first post of this new day...and thankfully it's not in the -40's here


----------



## mrmatt1972

NOt so cold here today - we're up to -10


----------



## xuthal

-19 here last i checked


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> We never borrow any mountain here,we just keep them for ourself!LOLLOL!:smilie_flagge17:
> VIVA EL Canada!!!


Yes, but you have so many and all we have is the escarpment with 165' vertical or Blue Mountain with 750'. Don't you feel a little greedy with Mont Ste. Anne, Le Massif, Eastern Townships, St. Sauveur area, Tremblant, etc., etc?


----------



## Steadfastly

It's right balmy here is St. Catharines at -5C.


----------



## puckhead

guess this isn't the place to complain about slightly chilly weather then. (probably +2 or 3).
just killing time at my daughter's dance class. zzzzzz....

these Rogers Rocket Sticks are pretty cool though. first time trying one.


----------



## puckhead

just checked... +11.
well, i'm still kinda cold 9kkhhd


----------



## Steadfastly

Here are the specs on the Tele Thinline for everyone's perusal.


Model Name Vintage Modified Telecaster® Thinline
Model Number 030-1240-(Color#)
Series Vintage Modified Series
Colors (506) Black,
(544) Shoreline Gold,
(Polyurethane Finish)
Body Alder
Neck Maple, C-Shape,
(Gloss Polyurethane Finish)
Fingerboard Rosewood, 7.25” Radius (184 mm)
No. of Frets 22 Medium Jumbo Frets
Pickups 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101N (Neck), 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101B (Bridge)
Controls Master Volume, Master Tone
Pickup Switching 3-Position Blade:
Position 1. Bridge Pickup
Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups
Position 3. Neck Pickup
Bridge 6-Saddle Strings-Thru-Body Tele Bridge
Machine Heads Die-cast
Hardware Chrome
Pickguard 3-Ply Parchment
Scale Length 24.75” (648 mm)
Width at Nut 1.650” (42 mm)
Unique Features Distinctive “F” Hole,
“Top-Hat” Blade Switch-Tip,
Semi-Acoustic Construction,
24.75” Scale Length
Strings Fender Super 250L, Nickel Plated Steel,
Gauges: (.009, .011, .016, .024, .032, .042),
P/N 073-0250-003
Accessories None
Introduced 4/2007
Product Prices, Features, Specifications and Availability Are Subject To Change Without Notice


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> just checked... +11.
> well, i'm still kinda cold 9kkhhd


We have friends in Nanaimo who tease us sometimes about how warm it is out there compared to here. I always agree with him. Then I ask him how many days has it been raining this time.:smile:


----------



## Ripper

on our way to a heat wave here today, only minus 27 with the windchill and supposedly +1 by tuesday...gotta love Manitoba...sheeesh


----------



## darkjune

*darkjune*

pick me! pick me!

My guitar is falling apart.only one pickup works and the fret buzz drives me crazy.I cant even turn it down any more I have to pull out the plug or turn off the amp(amp? well it's not even an amp, I use a vox amp plug I got from a pawn shop for 15$ and hook it to old computer speakers I got at a yard sale for 5$). so I would love a new tele or any thing that works right for that matter.so please pick me.

D.J.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm having multiple equipment failures too. I NEED a new guitar (OK, not really). But I want it.


----------



## shoretyus

Dang Ripper got #777


----------



## shoretyus

darkjune said:


> pick me! pick me!
> 
> My guitar is falling apart.only one pickup works and the fret buzz drives me crazy.I cant even turn it down any more I have to pull out the plug or turn off the amp(amp? well it's not even an amp, I use a vox amp plug I got from a pawn shop for 15$ and hook it to old computer speakers I got at a yard sale for 5$). so I would love a new tele or any thing that works right for that matter.so please pick me.
> 
> D.J.


ummmm your a real gear head huh...:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## fraser

shoretyus said:


> ummmm your a real gear head huh...:sport-smiley-002:


lol............


----------



## ezcomes

its ok...i need a new guitar too!! so pick this post


----------



## ezcomes

or this one!


----------



## Ripper

shoretyus said:


> Dang Ripper got #777


Oh NO! Can they cure it? kkjuw


----------



## shoretyus

Ripper said:


> Oh NO! Can they cure it? kkjuw


There is only ONE cure my son .. take two Tele's and call me in the morning


----------



## Budda

I'll take two tele's, where are they giving them out?!


----------



## mrmatt1972

sign on post


----------



## zontar

Well, others can plead all they want--there's a kid who needs a guitar that will love this after I win it.


----------



## Ripper

shoretyus said:


> There is only ONE cure my son .. take two Tele's and call me in the morning


I'm coming to you for all my doctoring needs! :bow:


----------



## fraser

[YOUTUBE]HKC8dPBXIw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobb

fraser said:


> [YOUTUBE]HKC8dPBXIw4[/YOUTUBE]


Now that brings back memories. I saw Taste when they opened for Cream in Vancouver.


----------



## MaxProphet

if wishes were fishes we'd all throw nets 3dgrw


----------



## Ripper

MaxProphet said:


> if wishes were fishes we'd all throw nets 3dgrw


Is that like " If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we'd all have a good Christmas"?


----------



## rbwi

here's the guitar in action :


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVFO__kO90k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVFO__kO90k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

shoretyus said:


> ummmm your a real gear head huh...:sport-smiley-002:


ever try sneaking new gear past the wife? I like sleeping in the bed.

Oh I know, WHIPPED right?

yep ):


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> ever try sneaking new gear past the wife? I like sleeping in the bed.
> 
> Oh I know, WHIPPED right?
> 
> yep ):


Sometimes they are a bit more on the practical side when it comes to our hobbies or dreams.


----------



## Steadfastly

I'll be doing so much better with my new Thinline. I'll be able to play all my country hurtin' songs "backward" much better. 

Then I'll be able to get back my dog, my house, my truck, my wife............................:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

Oh little Thinline, I wish you were mine
You could give me some pop and a little more twang
And also that sweet country whine
If only I could, really win the dang thang.

Posting some here and posting some there
I patiently wait for the end of the test
But 'til the contest is won, I hardly can bear
Knowing with Thinline, I'll be at my best.


----------



## fraser

darkjune said:


> ever try sneaking new gear past the wife? I like sleeping in the bed.
> 
> Oh I know, WHIPPED right?
> 
> yep ):


even the angry red women i married would not deny me a working guitar- never. neither of em. without a guitar your ****ed.
as important as running water and a kettle. stop screwing around.


----------



## LowWatt

rbwi said:


> here's the guitar in action :
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVFO__kO90k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVFO__kO90k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Very cool little guitar there.


----------



## darkjune

yep. ****ed, but wadya do?lifes a beach.Just don't get sand in your crack, but it all works out at some point.


----------



## darkjune

chet atkins rocks!


----------



## fraser

darkjune said:


> yep. ****ed, but wadya do?lifes a beach.


what do i do? i get a guitar, if i dont have one that works.


----------



## darkjune

oh it works ( if you hit it a few times) lol


----------



## puckhead

darkjune said:


> ever try sneaking new gear past the wife? I like sleeping in the bed.


I don't think my wife has noticed my last amp, and my last two guitars. kkjuw
everyone should have a man-cave!


----------



## gooberman

This guitar sounds awesome...I need it!


----------



## Steadfastly

Eight days a week, I po o o o ost for Thinline. Yeah!


----------



## cheezyridr

or how about this?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I'm still waiting and trying for this one. If I get it I promise to get rid of something I already have.


----------



## John Bartley

So it's Sunday morning here, and I've got a cup of fresh perked (not drip or instant - genuine "perked") coffee, and I'm watching TV with my sweetheart. She's watching "Patch Adams".....again.....

It's about -16C outside and there's no wind, so it's a lot like Canada in January should be. I'm pretty sure that if the members in the north could chime in they'd chuckle a bit about how warm this is. I remember those days in Timmins and Iroquois Falls when I was working in the gold mines and the machine shops and a warm day in January was -25C and the nights would go to -35C or -40C, so this is OK.

And.....yes, this is another post for the Tele.

cheers all

John


----------



## Milkman

I once saved a turtle from certain death in Pine Bluff, Arkansas.




He told me that some day my act of kindess would come back to me.




(oh, and I was just making up that stuff about the Nigerian Prince)


----------



## LowWatt

I'm off to pick up a used wah probe...You know what would sound good going into it?


----------



## cheezyridr

it was the dog! i _swear _!


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> I'm off to pick up a used wah probe...You know what would sound good going into it?


Are you talking about the Squier Thinline I'll be getting from Tapestry on the 22nd of January?:smile:


----------



## GuitarSkater

i hope i win !!!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I hope I win!!


----------



## Steadfastly

I hope we all win but I know this is impossible. If I don't win, I hope it's somebody who doesn't have a guitar and really, truly does want one. If that's the case and he doesn't have an amp, I've got a little Marshall MiniStack that I'll throw in.


----------



## gtrguy

Cool contest!


----------



## mrmatt1972

One more before signing off


----------



## hollowbody

I've been fighting a mutant cold the last couple days, so I haven't been posting as much as I wanted to. Tapestry, please take my deteriorated condition into account.


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> I've been fighting a mutant cold the last couple days, so I haven't been posting as much as I wanted to. Tapestry, please take my deteriorated condition into account.


GC picks the winner, I take care of getting it to the winner. Hope you're feeling better!:smile:

Don't forget there's 3 Duncan Africa shirts as prizes too plus one comes with the Thinline gratis.

Off to NAMM Wednesday....


----------



## mrmatt1972

I've got a good feeling about this one


----------



## Robert1950

Oootoanfagvah


----------



## Robert1950

Bet this thread will set the record for the most posts. Yes, that's right boys and girls. Most rhymes with post!


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> Are you talking about the Squier Thinline I'll be getting from Tapestry on the 22nd of January?:smile:


Ya. After you get it you should bring it over to Toronto to play through my new Wah Probe.


----------



## Guest

Wait. I get an entry for every post in this thread? Why are people saying, "One more before I sign off"? GC: You do the draw so it's just everyone's name in the hat once type of thing don't you?


----------



## Cort Strummer

they just might pick a random page and then a random person on that page. other wise I would think they would have a 1 post per person thing and clean this thread up.


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> Wait. I get an entry for every post in this thread? Why are people saying, "One more before I sign off"? GC: You do the draw so it's just everyone's name in the hat once type of thing don't you?


nope. I'm pretty sure a random number is picked out of the total number of posts and that is the post number of the winner.


----------



## flashPUNK

I'm late to the game, but count me in!


----------



## DUCK

Thanks for such a GREAT prize tapestrymusic. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## darkjune

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm still waiting and trying for this one. If I get it I promise to get rid of something I already have.


If the guitar you get rid of works I'll take it. lol


----------



## darkjune

anyone know how to play orange blosom special? I would love to hear someone play that on the tele.


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> Ya. After you get it you should bring it over to Toronto to play through my new Wah Probe.


I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Steadfastly

These are not all Thinline Squiers but here are a few Telecaster Clips in different genres to give you an idea what the telecaster can do. Regards, Flip.

[YOUTUBE]MVQfScAAfSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> anyone know how to play orange blosom special? I would love to hear someone play that on the tele.


This is one of the best playing it. You will likely have to play it over and over to catch the fingering because it's pretty fast. I hope it is helpful. Regards, Flip.

[YOUTUBE]7Svm_Vnntyk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boldaslove69

A tele would be sooo nice


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's another tele demo. Not the "smoothest" demo ever done but the appreciation for the guitar is definitely there.

[YOUTUBE]RhsmLUZS9Bo&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> nope. I'm pretty sure a random number is picked out of the total number of posts and that is the post number of the winner.


Err...do I need to point out the obviously flawed approach in this method? I mean, not hard to fill up this thread with random posts, right? I have just the script for that sort of thing right here...


----------



## Steadfastly

You may be right but it's good to keep the posts as flavourful as possible. It's always good to let some intelligence shine through, isn't it?


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> Err...do I need to point out the obviously flawed approach in this method? I mean, not hard to fill up this thread with random posts, right? I have just the script for that sort of thing right here...


Ya there was a discussion about that earlier in the thread. Those are the rules of the contest, but I'm thinking after this is over, we might want to start a poll in the pub to see what everyone thinks.

Then again, I fully support that whoever donates the prize and GuitarsCanada can determine however these contests run. It's their generosity that allows it.


----------



## Robert1950

This is a random post.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Ya there was a discussion about that earlier in the thread. Those are the rules of the contest, but I'm thinking after this is over, we might want to start a poll in the pub to see what everyone thinks.
> 
> Then again, I fully support that whoever donates the prize and GuitarsCanada can determine however these contests run. It's there generosity that allows it.


VBulletin makes it really easy to get a list of all the posters in a thread in one page, which you can then pull randomly from. The "normalized posters" approach seems way more...sane...to me.

I crave a Tele. So should I launch Ian's Random Post Generator mkII on this thread? Seems kind of...unfair...ya know?


----------



## darkjune

thanks Flipflopfly


----------



## NeilH

This is also a random post:


----------



## darkjune

NeilH said:


> This is also a random post:


Love it! LOL


----------



## corailz

This post begins to look insane....LOL!!!!hwopv


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, but you have so many and all we have is the escarpment with 165' vertical or Blue Mountain with 750'. Don't you feel a little greedy with Mont Ste. Anne, Le Massif, Eastern Townships, St. Sauveur area, Tremblant, etc., etc?


LOLOL!!That's mean,come here in Québec if you want have fun!!!!kkjuw


----------



## soundhound6

kksjur I'm in for a great chance...Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ezcomes

i still have a chance right??


----------



## mrmatt1972

ezcomes said:


> i still have a chance right??


No - I'm going to win.


----------



## dhutchings

I'm interested!


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> This is a random post.


Is this as random as your other posts or could you encapsulate it for us from 1-100 as to where it fits in randominity? 

Once you do that, would you mind doing mine?:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> This is also a random post:


Also known as a pale or stake.


----------



## fraser

LowWatt said:


> Ya there was a discussion about that earlier in the thread. Those are the rules of the contest, but I'm thinking after this is over, we might want to start a poll in the pub to see what everyone thinks.
> 
> Then again, I fully support that whoever donates the prize and GuitarsCanada can determine however these contests run. It's their generosity that allows it.


i like the way this one is going. lots of funny stuff. sure anybody can just post all willy nilly, but when somebody puts some effort or thought into the post, its cool-


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> LOLOL!!That's mean,come here in Québec if you want have fun!!!!kkjuw


I do, but I was wondering if you guys could help me with the drive. Could you move this to St. Catharines area for me. It's one of my favorite places to go. Without looking at the bottom left hand corner, do you know where this is?


----------



## NIK0

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## mrmatt1972

FlipFlopFly said:


> I do, but I was wondering if you guys could help me with the drive. Could you move this to St. Catharines area for me. It's one of my favorite places to go. Without looking at the bottom left hand corner, do you know where this is?


Wow, what a view! Are you allowed to toboggan down that hill?


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> i still have a chance right??


Umh..............................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Of course; we all do. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> Wow, what a view! Are you allowed to toboggan down that hill?


Only if you want to die; seriously!

This is the top on the woman's downhill run. There is even a little 6' cliff partway down. There are certain skiers they won't even let on this hill.


----------



## Steadfastly

NIK0 said:


> Gorgeous pic!


Isn't it! It's the background pic on my computer. I'm a bit of a ski nut as well as a nut about a few other things. Now, if I could ski that at top speed playing my guitar, that would be an accomplishment. I would just be afraid of breaking..........my guitar.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> thanks Flipflopfly


Did I do something?


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> I do, but I was wondering if you guys could help me with the drive. Could you move this to St. Catharines area for me. It's one of my favorite places to go. Without looking at the bottom left hand corner, do you know where this is?


That's beautifull!!!I couldn't find where it was without look on the bottom of the pichwopv!!!!!I'm not a skier at all,i'm more of a guitar player....LOL!!
I want to try snowbarding with my best friend this winter....i tried skiing when i was young,but i hate it....So ,i think that it could be better with a board....!


----------



## corailz

The only real great thing i do in the snow is....


----------



## keeperofthegood

corailz said:


> corailz This message has been deleted by corailz.




kqoct oh oh, what if thats the winning post :O


DOES THAT MEAN THE TELE GETS DELETED OMG​


----------



## John Bartley

FlipFlopFly said:


> I do, but I was wondering if you guys could help me with the drive. Could you move this to St. Catharines area for me. It's one of my favorite places to go. Without looking at the bottom left hand corner, do you know where this is?


I didn't know ...... I had to look. It's beautiful!!

Here's my own link to cold weather fun. It's the Driftwood River along the front of our lot in Iroquois Falls. This was taken (I think) on Dec 27'th 2006. It's about 10:30am, and I had to wait until the shutter on my 4x5 field camera thawed enough to actually release. I set up at about -35C, and the shutter started working about two hours later at about -20C, after the sun had been out long enough to do the job.

Our six acres is on the right, and there's about 150 acres of bush (now clearcut) across the river south of us. The rapids in the photo never freeze, no matter how cold it gets.

cheers

john


----------



## Steadfastly

That's nice too. There's something about water that appeals to us. Any trout in that stream?


----------



## fraser

[YOUTUBE]MKzND33n0UA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser

[YOUTUBE]jRvA1HfsPt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aC2rs

Way too many posts from other members here amd not enough from me 

So consider this a post


----------



## aC2rs

and another post from me ...


----------



## simescan

I installed a hanger for the thin line today!!


----------



## darkjune

did this work?


----------



## darkjune

nop. how do I put a pic up here?


----------



## darkjune

simescan said:


> I installed a hanger for the thin line today!!


Hey! I did too!


----------



## John Bartley

FlipFlopFly said:


> That's nice too. There's something about water that appeals to us. Any trout in that stream?


Ummmm......there's supposed to be trout there, but I have a strange effect on good fish streams......I show up and the fish disappear..........oh well, maybe if I play the fish some tunes on a new electric guitar they'll stick around for a while?

cheers

John

awww what the heck - here's another 4x5 B&W shot with water - the Kilmarnock lock near Smith Falls Ont. The sky looks gray because the air was so thick with moisture that it was almost like walking through water droplets. I think this was a scan of a contact print.

Enjoy:


----------



## puckhead

ugh. sick today.

[YOUTUBE]_RLiuPRMJy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead

simescan said:


> I installed a hanger for the thin line today!!


now THAT is thinking positively.


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> nop. how do I put a pic up here?


I asked the same question a few days ago. Here is the link.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?p=262450#post262450


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is another telecaster demo for your perusal. This guy loves them too and he is a little smoother with his presentation than the first video.

[YOUTUBE]zWoOSyN3wVo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## corailz

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct oh oh, what if thats the winning post :O
> 
> 
> DOES THAT MEAN THE TELE GETS DELETED OMG​


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!I want it for REAL!!!!
LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!I'm very sorry about that!!


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> I asked the same question a few days ago. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?p=262450#post262450


how do I put my own pics up here not of me but other pics??


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


>


Darkjune: I think you did something wrong with trying to post your image. In Photobucket you will need to click on the share button and it will take you to a link where you can get the code to upload to your post. Perhaps that's what you missed?

I just did it myself after many trials and errors, so if you need step by step instructions, let me know. Regards, Flip.


----------



## TubeStack

Just listening to Johnny Winter's "Self-Destructive Blues," love that tune.


----------



## NIK0

Uh....oh!!!!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> how do I put my own pics up here not of me but other pics??


First register with Photobucket
Second, upload any pics to your Photobucket page.
Third, on your Photobucket viewing page, click on share this (top right of page)
Fourth, click "get link code" tab
Fifth, click on "IMG for bulletin boards & forums".
Sixth, copy this and paste it in your post.

Let me know if you have any more problems.

PS: For YouTube video click the "YouTube" Icon on the Forum posting page and copy and paste the YouTube URL in between the brackets. Just paste part of the URL (This part {zWoOSyN3wVo&feature=related})


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a Squier Thinline Review. It's amazing what you can find when you look.

[YOUTUBE]EyBma5HmsWc[/YOUTUBE]

And a second one.

[YOUTUBE]Tbb7eeqZlqE&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody

Man, there's no way I'm winning this. You guys are posting every 5 mins! Stupid me trying to watch football!


----------



## tapestrymusic

Thanks for the new vids, Flip! Great to see this thread/contest is not losing steam and the new member posts as well. And don't forget to subscribe to GC if you haven't already!

Thanks for the photos submitted today. I'd post a photo of White Rock but I think most have a pretty good idea of what we have on the west coast!


----------



## darkjune




----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Thanks for the new vids, Flip! Great to see this thread/contest is not losing steam and the new member posts as well. And don't forget to subscribe to GC if you haven't already!
> 
> Thanks for the photos submitted today. I'd post a photo of White Rock but I think most have a pretty good idea of what we have on the west coast!


Actually, I'd like to see the pics, if you have a few moments to post them today or tomorrow. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## greco

My odds of winning are now staistically about 1 in 3500
(and getting worse...LOL)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ripper

posting posting tra la la la la la la la


----------



## ratdog

Count me in again !!!


----------



## NIK0

greco said:


> My odds of winning are now staistically about 1 in 3500
> (and getting worse...LOL)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


A reality with this kind of contest


----------



## Guest

Is this the real thing or Robot Ian posting?


----------



## darkjune




----------



## darkjune




----------



## darkjune




----------



## darkjune

holy crap I got it to work. but its the wrong pic.this is a pic of a puppy I found in a dumptser last year.


----------



## darkjune

*pic of my house*


----------



## mrmatt1972

The dumpster puppy is sad but cute.


----------



## darkjune

pic of my house, almost as nice as my guitar.lol


----------



## darkjune

mrmatt1972 said:


> The dumpster puppy is sad but cute.


 ya it is sad but I found her a good home with a family with kids for her to play with.


----------



## Steadfastly

Hey darkjune, great job. You got the pics going. And nice pic BTW.


----------



## darkjune

thanks for the help flip.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is my jamming buddy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Once again folks, lets give a thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize as well as some t-shirts thrown in.


----------



## darkjune

pics of my cats jamming with me. 

they want a tele too.


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> This is my jamming buddy.


 how do you know my cat Flip?lol

I had no idea you were putting that pic up, sorry.


----------



## darkjune

thank you Tapestry Music! you rock!


----------



## Steadfastly

People say my playing is all wet. What do you think?








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> how do you know my cat Flip?lol
> 
> I had no idea you were putting that pic up, sorry.


Kitty rocks!


----------



## darkjune

*my home land*


----------



## darkjune

I love tele's











I like to play with my feet.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is why I need the Thinline. My other guitar got too hot.








[/IMG]


----------



## darkjune

you gotta stop playing so fast flip.


----------



## darkjune

when they said learn too burn. I don't think they had that in mind.


----------



## hollowbody

Well, I've drugged myself up and am ready for bed. Hopefully this cold will be gone when I wake up.


----------



## Guest

Pick me. Pick me.

- Robot Ian


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> you gotta stop playing so fast flip.


I only wish that were true. What is true is that I am a true beginner but I am making steady progress, so I am feeling good about it.


----------



## Steadfastly

For your Tele listening pleasure:

[YOUTUBE]Tbb7eeqZlqE&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Once again folks, lets give a thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize as well as some t-shirts thrown in.


I'll second that or even tenth it!:thanks5qx: to Tapestry Music.:thanks5qx:


----------



## Ripper

hollowbody said:


> Well, I've drugged myself up and am ready for bed. Hopefully this cold will be gone when I wake up.


Get well and sleep tight!


----------



## zontar

^^^To a certain member above (But not directly above.)









:smile:
:smile:

I kid I guess.

I know you would all feel bad if you deprived a certain boy of this guitar.
I'm not in this for myself, as I have been before.
This is about sharing and giving.

And about a boy also being able to express thanks to Tapestry & GC.


----------



## puckhead

GuitarsCanada said:


> Once again folks, lets give a thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize as well as some t-shirts thrown in.


----------



## cptheman

puckhead said:


>


Those people are to clapping as sdsre is to hitting the same note over and over ... very fast and good at it and they both seem to keep going without getting remotely tired.

Come to think of it, I wonder who's faster...


----------



## tapestrymusic

puckhead said:


>


Now that got me laughing! Cheers!!


----------



## cheezyridr

newest version of windows for teens:


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


>


My hands get sore looking at that.

But I can join in the applause.


----------



## Robert1950

It's Monday morning. My mind is a blank. But I guess this is as intelligent and creative as my other random posts in this thread. Thank you GuitarsCanada and Tapestry Music for your tolerance.


----------



## torndownunit

Since there are lot's of photos of cats in here, here is a photo of my new cat. We got him at the OSPCA yesterday. His name is Oscar and he's gigantic.


----------



## ezcomes

i'm hoping i'm not to late
as we start out of the gate
to get a post in this mighty bin
that would allow me to win!


----------



## Duster

I have no poetry or photographs. I'm just posting something so I have a greater chance of winning the tele.

Morning everyone!

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is one of my favorite poems by Joyce Kilmer from elementary school. I'll put my own ending to it.

1 I think that I shall never see
2 A poem as lovely as a tree.

3 A tree whose hungry mouth is prest
4 Against the earth's sweet flowing breast;

5 A tree that looks at God all day,
6 And lifts her leafy arms to pray;

7 A tree that may in Summer wear
8 A nest of robins in her hair;

9 Upon whose bosom snow has lain;
10 Who intimately lives with rain.

11 Poems are made by fools like me,
12 But only God can make a tree. 

13 Then comes along a luthier
14 THE TREE at last, yay, yay.

15 I'l cut and bend and shape this tree
16 To make for FlipFlopFly a great tele.


----------



## shoretyus

Note to self .. owning Tigers is not a good thing. Tele's maybe tamed .. somewhat


----------



## Duster

shoretyus said:


> Note to self .. owning Tigers is not a good thing. Tele's maybe tamed .. somewhat


Tell it to Elin Woods.

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

If I don't win this tele, I'm going for a slide!:smile:








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> I have no poetry or photographs. I'm just posting something so I have a greater chance of winning the tele.
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> --- D


Good morning Duster. Here is a YouTube video about you. I hope it's the right year and color!

[YOUTUBE]BYI91RpBItQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Another Tele video for your pleasure.

[YOUTUBE]F4ogCgzS2Js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is a YouTube video for our French members throughout Canada and elsewhere too. We've even got the right color on this one.

[YOUTUBE]ajk8RIZA0Iw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LowWatt

GuitarsCanada said:


> Once again folks, lets give a thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize as well as some t-shirts thrown in.


Thanks Tapestry.

Generosity like this has me checking your site every time I'm on the hunt to buy something new now.


----------



## Hamstrung

Wow! This thread is growing!


----------



## cptheman

sorry guys, but #944 i the winning number (no one else should even bother trying)


----------



## fret15

I guess some people were busy this weekend in this thread!

Thanks again to Tapestry Music.


----------



## Steadfastly

cptheman said:


> sorry guys, but #944 i the winning number (no one else should even bother trying)


OK, thanks for the update cp. There are so many kind and thoughtful people like yourself here at GC. That's why I like it.:smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Another day another post...Thanks to all the suppliers to these giveaways.


----------



## corailz

*He's alive!he's alive!!!!!*


----------



## Steadfastly

You'd think he'd remove the price tag wouldn't you? It reminds me of the lady comedian on Hee Haw years ago with the price tag on her hat.

[YOUTUBE]Tbb7eeqZlqE&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

if I win, the first song I'll play is mid summers daydream by Ric Emmit.what will be the first song you play if you win?


----------



## Steadfastly

A feeding frenzy............you think we have a feeding frenzy in here? No, this is a feeding frenzy.








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a new kid that just joined the forum. I would say he sounds dedicated and a nice kid to boot. A bit of a long post but worth the read. Check out his gear at the URL and at 15 he's teaching 5 students.

*Hey guys!*
Hey everyone,

My name's Austen, I'm 15 and live in lower mainland of BC. I've been playing guitar since I was nine years old, having started because my mom literally made me. After my first lesson, I absolutely loved it, and have been dedicated ever since. I've been taking private lessons for the entire duration of my playing, and now 'study under' a local professional guitarist.

In addition to taking lessons, I also give them. At this time I have five students, and a few more that want them when I have some more free time.

I've amassed quite a collection of gear in my relatively short amount of time of playing... you can have a look at it here: http://allimg.com/picturegallery/66a9z5724t1158

I got my first guitar, the Epiphone Acoustic, as a birthday present from my parents, as well as my second (Yamaha Pacifica) for Christmas two years later, along with a Marshall 15 watt amp.

My 'baby' is my Strat. It was the first guitar I bought myself, and I totally depleted my savings (bought for $500 off at $1500). Shortly after this, once I had saved up enough money again, I bought my Line 6 Spider II 75 watt amp.

It took a couple years until I had enough money to buy something again, but once I did I bought my Epiphone Slash Les Paul for $800 on Craigslist -- more than 50% off! It's a great guitar, and sounds better than a lot of 'real' Gibsons I've played.

This Christmas my parents absolutely shocked me with a 1999 Fender Hot Rod Deville tube amp (60 watts). I had 'no' idea that they were even thinking about getting me it, and I'm still really excited about it .

I'm 'sort of' in a band, but we don't get to together as much as we like. We have a gig booked in February, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.

Other than guitar, I love hanging out with friends, playing baseball, basketball, and running. My favourite bands include the Red Hot Chili Peppers (number one forever ), AC/DC, Greenday, the Rolling Stones, Eric Claptop (and band), The Eagles, among dozens of others.

I'm really looking forward to getting to know some of you over the next while.


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian checking in.


----------



## NeilH

Since I'm at work, would this be a...


----------



## Steadfastly

When you deliver the Tele to my house, here are present and former directions.








[/IMG]


----------



## Duster

LowWatt said:


> Thanks Tapestry.
> 
> Generosity like this has me checking your site every time I'm on the hunt to buy something new now.



I think Tapestry has gotten their money`s worth with this contest. I`m another who had never heard of them till this, and I`m checking their site all the time now!!! Good prices too!

--- D


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here's a new kid that just joined the forum. I would say he sounds dedicated and a nice kid to boot. A bit of a long post but worth the read. Check out his gear at the URL and at 15 he's teaching 5 students.


Yeah!Nice to see some new young players here!
I have a little cousin that learned to play guitar at school.She learned on a accoustic guitar and want to try electric.I had an old Fender Squier Strat that i didn't use for many years,so i brought it to my luthier and made a full tune up it and gave the axe to my little cousin as a christmas gift!!!

I really like when young people takes music seriously and wanna be better and better and i'm proud to be a part of the rising of a young talent!!!!:rockon2:


----------



## xuthal

Duster said:


> I think Tapestry has gotten their money`s worth with this contest. I`m another who had never heard of them till this, and I`m checking their site all the time now!!! Good prices too!
> 
> --- D


Shame they don't offer many leftys....hint hint:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hollowbody

NeilH said:


> Since I'm at work, would this be a...


Hahahahah, good one!

Man, I think I need to have at least 100 posts today to catch up to FlippyFloppy


----------



## Duster

xuthal said:


> Shame they don't offer many leftys....hint hint:smilie_flagge17:


Yeah, but it`s probably not their fault. The guitar manufacturers don`t make very many, and there are a few lefty-centric retailers out there that likely take the lion`s share of the lefty market. It`s probably tough to compete in the lefty market unless you focus on it somewhat.

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

There are many types of pets, but some of them just like some music, sets my "teeth" on edge.









[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian says, "Good day to you sir!"

- Robot Ian


----------



## NIK0

Good day to you too!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

NIK0 said:


> Good day to you too!!!


Right back at ya!:wave:


----------



## darkjune

darkjune said:


> if I win, the first song I'll play is mid summers daydream by Ric Emmit.what will be the first song you play if you win?


 anyone?:smile:


----------



## darkjune

I hate sharks, they scare the crap out of me.Oh, and that monkey from that movie I seen the other day. king kong or something.


----------



## darkjune

Oh, and clowns. I HATE CLOWNS.They creap me out.


----------



## darkjune

oh, or a monkey dressed like a clown.SCARIE!!


----------



## Steadfastly

I'll play this one.

[YOUTUBE]EZUx1RGUDXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tapestrymusic

xuthal said:


> Shame they don't offer many leftys....hint hint:smilie_flagge17:


Hmmmm. Anyone ever done a poll to see how many leftys we have here?


----------



## darkjune

nice:smile:


----------



## hollowbody

First song I'd play is _Can't You Hear me Knockin'_


----------



## albertaboy

Great contest. Thanks!


----------



## Duster

tapestrymusic said:


> Hmmmm. Anyone ever done a poll to see how many leftys we have here?


From what I`ve seen, I actually think lefties are over-represented on this board. I'll see if a poll has been started yet. Otherwise I'll start one.

--- D


----------



## Ripper

albertaboy said:


> Great contest. Thanks!


I agree! Thank you so much


----------



## Thames

Im in !!!!!!!


----------



## Duster

The poll is now open, in the Open Mic section.

I'm predicting 12 - 15% left handed... I wonder what it actually is...

--- D


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian is having an average work day.

- Robot Ian


----------



## puckhead

darkjune said:


> if I win, the first song I'll play is mid summers daydream by Ric Emmit.what will be the first song you play if you win?


probably Mr Crowly - Ozzy


----------



## Voxguy76

Somebody say something about a free guitar? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ezcomes

zakk wylde farm fiddlin...thats got some awesome twang in it...or maybe some brad paisley


----------



## darkjune

thank you 
thank you 
thank you 
thank you 
thank you 
thank you 
thank you 
thank you


----------



## LowWatt

First song that I'll play is 10lbs by Superfriendz . I've wanted a Tele Thinline ever since first seeing that vido about 15 years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVQJzwB7IMo (can't see this video here at work...I hope I'm not wrong in remembering it as a thinline)


----------



## xuthal

If you can pay all you're bills in one go and still have enough for two of these..dont post herekkjuw
JK who doesn't like free stuff?


----------



## urko99

"Roll on one" for the thinline!


----------



## cptheman

I wonder how high this is actually gonna go, almost at 1000 posts.


----------



## darkjune

xuthal said:


> If you can pay all you're bills in one go and still have enough for two of these..dont post herekkjuw
> JK who doesn't like free stuff?


I'd like to meet the guy with that kinda cash, I'd be his next best friend for life.lol


----------



## darkjune

cptheman said:


> I wonder how high this is actually gonna go, almost at 1000 posts.


lets try for 1500!


----------



## darkjune

we can do that, right????


----------



## darkjune

11 more sleeps to go!:smile:


----------



## Duster

Clearly, I haven't been posting enough.

--- D


----------



## 4345567

I predict that the winner will be a member with 87 posts, and 86 of them will be on this thread.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> I predict that the winner will be a member with 87 posts, and 86 of them will be on this thread.


NK: Have you been counting my posts? How close am I to 87? Regards, Flip.


----------



## darkjune

why 87? why not 77 or 84 or me?


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is the Thinline with a Bigsby added.

[YOUTUBE]9bj_Z4SwLVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## simescan

Almost a thousand posts already!...cool!


----------



## Steadfastly

You've likely all heard of Harry Chapin's song, Cat's In The Cradle, I'm sure. Well here is Cat's In The.................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
Bottle








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

simescan said:


> Almost a thousand posts already!...cool!


Yes, this thread is rocking. How many posts do you think we'll have before the contest is over?


----------



## Steadfastly

I hate being pushed in, don't you?








[/IMG]


----------



## darkjune

what is the bigsby like to play?Is it like a strat trem that you can do big dives on or is it just for light stuff?I like the look of a bigsby but have never had the chance to try one.

hey I'm #1000 Yay!


----------



## Steadfastly

I just had to get number 1000.:smile: And DJ beat me to it. (Ha! Ha! The jokes on me) Just like in the Bee Gees song. That's ok, I'm not crying. Go for it DJ.


----------



## dan_

FlipFlopFly said:


> I just had to get number 1000.:smile:


But you missed it.


----------



## darkjune

sorry flip :bowlease forgive me.


----------



## Duster

1004 feels like a lucky number to me.

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> what is the bigsby like to play?Is it like a strat trem that you can do big dives on or is it just for light stuff?I like the look of a bigsby but have never had the chance to try one.
> 
> hey I'm #1000 Yay!


They are the same thing but different styles.

PS: I can't believe you're a thousand......you don't look a day over 984!:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> sorry flip :bowlease forgive me.


No prob there DJ. And BTW, no bowing to me is allowed.:wave:


----------



## Ripper

my monday mid afternoon post


----------



## bannahz

please... please be a ngd on friday


----------



## urko99

May as well post again!


----------



## darkjune

thanks flip, I do look good fo my age don't I.


----------



## cheezyridr

wow, #1011 kksjur


----------



## ezcomes

shady's back...back again


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, this thread is rocking. How many posts do you think we'll have before the contest is over?


We are all looking like poster-aholics........Anything is good to us.....hwopv


----------



## LowWatt

Anyone willing to take the time to figure out what percentage of these posts are by Flip?

Not judging. In fact more power to him. I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Anyone willing to take the time to figure out what percentage of these posts are by Flip?


http://www.guitarscanada.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=30106

So including this post 121/1015 = 11.9%

Can we just give him the guitar now?


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian says:

Come in, come in
Come in, come in

- Robot Ian


----------



## 4345567

Next contest, I'm going to hire a neighbour kid to just make nonsense posts all day long to the contest thread. Or maybe contract it out overseas. I could probably have a room full of child labourers ensure I had 99% of the posts, all for around $10.


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=30106
> 
> So including this post 121/1015 = 11.9%
> 
> Can we just give him the guitar now?


Wow. Might as well.


----------



## 4345567

iaresee said:


> So including this post 121/1015 = 11.9%
> 
> Can we just give him the guitar now?


And 121/623 (almost 20%) of his total posts are on this thread.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=30106
> 
> So including this post 121/1015 = 11.9%
> 
> Can we just give him the guitar now?


You made me laugh out loud and I'm still laughing!!!:smile::wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> thanks flip, I do look good fo my age don't I.


Yes, you look the wunnerfullestes of allosus.:smile:


----------



## puckhead

nkjanssen said:


> I predict that the winner will be a member with 87 posts, and 86 of them will be on this thread.


and will never be heard from again.


----------



## 4345567

puckhead said:


> and will never be heard from again.


No, he'll make one more post thanking everyone and saying how awesome the guitar is and how great Guitars Canada is.

...then he'll never be heard from again.

kqoct


----------



## LowWatt

puckhead said:


> and will never be heard from again.


As long as Gregory49 doesn't win it, I'm cool.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just so I don't ruin my reputation around here, here's another post.

I'm having a bit of rabbit for supper and there may be some left over. Well there should be plenty, actually, with this guy. Would anyone care for the leftovers?




















[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

Well boys and girls, I have to go practice on my old cheap guitar, but I'll be back.


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian says Apple Automator is awesome.


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> And 121/623 (almost 20%) of his total posts are on this thread.


I'll restate my plea to the contest runners to *just pick a random user from the list of people who posted to this thread.* So you post once and you're entered, same odds as everyone else no matter how often they've posted.

_For the love guitars please stop the insanity._

That being said: I'm ramping up my Automator macro use. :smile:


----------



## 4345567

iaresee said:


> Robot Ian says Apple Automator is awesome.


I never thought about that. It would be really easy to have a software robot make automated posts to this thread. I could save the $10 I was going to pay to the room full of child labourers in the Phillipines. I'd have non-stop irrelevancy posted in my name day-and-night.

9kkhhd


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian has Tele lust.


----------



## 4345567

iaresee said:


> I'll restate my plea to the contest runners to *just pick a random user from the list of people who posted to this thread.* So you post once and you're entered, same odds as everyone else no matter how often they've posted.


It's probably too late for this contest (rules were already set out, etc., etc.), but I would restate my suggestion for the next contest to pick a random post from the board as a whole. That would encourage actual participation rather than random drive-by postings of nothingness.

Granted, people could post nonsense in other forums, but I think there would at least slightly more incentive to engage in actual discussion.


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> I never thought about that. It would be really easy to have a software robot make automated posts to this thread. I could save the $10 I was going to pay to the room full of child labourers in the Phillipines. I'd have non-stop irrelevancy posted in my name day-and-night.
> 
> 9kkhhd


First thought that popped into my head when someone said that they were choosing a post from this thread, not a poster to this thread, as the means for selecting the winner.


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> It's probably too late for this contest (rules were already set out, etc., etc.), but I would restate my suggestion for the next contest to pick a random post from the board as a whole. That would encourage actual participation rather than random drive-by postings of nothingness.
> 
> Granted, people could post nonsense in other forums, but I think there would at least slightly more incentive to engage in actual discussion.


Yup. That's a nice way to do it too. Look at all posts in the past N days, pick one, there's your winner.


----------



## torndownunit

nkjanssen said:


> It's probably too late for this contest (rules were already set out, etc., etc.), but I would restate my suggestion for the next contest to pick a random post from the board as a whole. That would encourage actual participation rather than random drive-by postings of nothingness.
> 
> Granted, people could post nonsense in other forums, but I think there would at least slightly more incentive to engage in actual discussion.


Isn't this what they normally did for past draws? I was curious as well why they went with this one thread idea. 

I had assumed the winner was going to be picked from a userlist of people that posted in this thread, not by posts. I guess this is not the case?

Man, not the best contest setup if it's just a random post being picked from this thread... I gotta agree that should be fixed in the future. I have placed some joke posts, but that's taking into account I thought the draw was from a userlist. Not one that could be won by padding your post count in the thread.


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> Isn't this what they normally did for past draws? I was curious as well why they went with this one thread idea.
> 
> I had assumed the winner was going to be picked from a userlist that is in this thread as well, not by posts. I guess this is not the case?


It was the same on the pedal contest last month, but few caught on until the end.


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian has Tele lust on !NOW:mmmm dd"th" yyyy


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Robot Ian has Tele lust on !NOW:mmmm dd"th" yyyy


iaresee: You are not by any chance trying to catch up to me are you?


----------



## torndownunit

Ian has it right. I could just file up Automator on my Mac, or use Firefox Macros and just go to town posting until the 22nd.

I thought back when I won my pedal, it was a random draw from ALL posts on the forum. I don't even remember their being a content thread, just an announcement sticky.


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian has Tele lust on 0101 11"th" 2010


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> iaresee: You are not by any chance trying to catch up to me are you?


(assumes best James Bond villain voice...)

No Mr. Fly. I expect to pass you. kkjuw

Really I'm just making a point. Robot Ian can dominate this thread if I let him. But I keep him on a really short leash. Because I'm nice like that. But dammit I really want a Telecaster and a free Telecaster would be nice.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> (assumes best James Bond villain voice...)
> 
> No Mr. Fly. I expect to pass you. kkjuw
> 
> Really I'm just making a point. Robot Ian can dominate this thread if I let him. But I keep him on a really short leash. Because I'm nice like that. But dammit I really want a Telecaster and a free Telecaster would be nice.


So, are you posting manually or are using a device to do it?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> So, are you posting manually or are using a device to do it?


I'm using a computer to do it. That's a device. I haven't yet figured out how to beam my thoughts on to a remote hard drive.


----------



## DUCK

Happy Monday All!!! :smile:


----------



## 4345567

iaresee said:


> I'm using a computer to do it. That's a device. I haven't yet figured out how to beam my thoughts on to a remote hard drive.


I just do direct mind transfer.

It's easy if you know how.


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> I just do direct mind transfer.
> 
> It's easy if you know how.


Some day I will learn the ways of The Force. Until then I've got Robot Ian... :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood

kqoct



and that is all I have to say on that!


:bow:

YOU KNOW A GUITAR IS SO NOT ENOUGH. 

I MEAN, COMMON, 

D:< 


WE NEED TO HEAR IT TOO 

D:<

WHERE IS THE AMP!!!!​


----------



## Duster

Squeezing out one last post before the end of the day.

There, done.

--- D


----------



## eric_b

Turbo posters and bots... oh well, second post ...


----------



## 4345567

eric_b said:


> Turbo posters and bots...


Don't forget "squeezing one out"...


----------



## Tarl

T shirts too!!! I want one of those.


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> Don't forget "squeezing one out"...


Robot Ian has to go wash his virtual eyes

- Robot Ian


----------



## GP_Hawk

Is not 1 post enough?kkjuw


----------



## GuitarsCanada

There are no official rules on the amount of posts you make to the contest thread but keeping it reasonable is a good thing. I will modify the OP to go over the rules and how we pick the winners. I think we did one draw where we just selected a random post made anywhere on the forum but that was very early on. May have to re-think the whole thing.


----------



## keeperofthegood

GuitarsCanada said:


> There are no official rules on the amount of posts you make to the contest thread but keeping it reasonable is a good thing. I will modify the OP to go over the rules and how we pick the winners. I think we did one draw where we just selected a random post made anywhere on the forum but that was very early on. May have to re-think the whole thing.



:wave: for me it is all in fun!!! One poster, one chance, to me that keeps the fun alive too!

as to the "whole site" that could get awkward too, because some only have 100 posts and others have 10000 posts, which is well more skewed than postings in this thread.

If you simply do it off the "members" page, there are 100's of members that do nothing at all ever @[email protected]

There is also the issue of people that have found themselves banned XD

:rockon2: no matter what, keep it fun fun fun!


----------



## 4345567

keeperofthegood said:


> as to the "whole site" that could get awkward too, because some only have 100 posts and others have 10000 posts, which is well more skewed than postings in this thread.



I think you can do "whole site" over a specific period of time, though. So, say, everyone who posts anywhere on the site from contest opening to contest close has once chance to win per post.


----------



## JimmyPage

I'll give it a go


----------



## keeperofthegood

nkjanssen said:


> I think you can do "whole site" over a specific period of time, though. So, say, everyone who posts anywhere on the site from contest opening to contest close has once chance to win per post.



Actually, that does sound a good idea!! That way we know it IS a current and active member here


----------



## hollowbody

keeperofthegood said:


> Actually, that does sound a good idea!! That way we know it IS a current and active member here


Yeah, I like that too. I'd hate to see this guitar go to someone who joined last week and then they are never heard from again.


----------



## darkjune

I was just posting for fun, not to increase my odds.If that bothers anyone I will stop.who ever gets the guitar gets the guitar.I'm not going to fight over it.


----------



## WannabeGood

Really wanted to avoid going overboard with my posts but had a thought (no sarcasm please) and needed to share (vent).............IMO, for these post count contests, there should only be one "official" post allowed per member for any 24 hour period that the contest is running. This would be the members first of the day. Members could post any number during the day (for those that really need to scratch an itch) but only the first post would be considered. Doable? I think so.

Regards,


----------



## Robert1950

Time for a useful post. I noticed Tapestry Music stocks Jet City Amps. Designed by Soldano or the guy from THD. These seem to be hot low cost amps that are getting some very good reviews. I'm very interested in Pico Valve -d designed by the THD guy. Specs aren't available yet, I've heard its a low watt amp around 5w with a lower watt switch or attenuator - that's what the rumours say. Supposed to be show cased at NAMM this week.

If Mr. Tapestry could chime in with any more detailed rumours, it would be very appreciated.


----------



## darkjune

WannabeGood said:


> Really wanted to avoid going overboard with my posts but had a thought (no sarcasm please) and needed to share (vent).............IMO, for these post count contests, there should only be one "official" post allowed per member for any 24 hour period that the contest is running. This would be the members first of the day. Members could post any number during the day (for those that really need to scratch an itch) but only the first post would be considered. Doable? I think so.
> 
> Regards,


 sounds good to me, then we could still have fun with out all the fuss.


----------



## keeperofthegood

darkjune said:


> sounds good to me, then we could still have fun with out all the fuss.



Thing for me is, I LIKE LOLCATS XD

and there is VERY rarely an occasion where people can post guitars on fire, lolcats, random wooden posts and not get called a spammer or thread derailer or any of a dozen other grumpy names XD

So these contests let people like ME  post some really weird or funny or strange things just because


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> There are no official rules on the amount of posts you make to the contest thread but keeping it reasonable is a good thing. I will modify the OP to go over the rules and how we pick the winners. I think we did one draw where we just selected a random post made anywhere on the forum but that was very early on. May have to re-think the whole thing.


What ever you think is best and fair. Frankly, I'm having fun with this and although I've posted a bunch, I hope the person that wins is the person who would, because of their circumstances, have the most to gain from winning it.

Here are some suggestions. If they sound good to you, fine. If they don't, well, of course, discard them.

1: One post per hour or 24 per day maximum.
2: Posts must contain real content not just "I'm in"; "Flip here"; "count me in", etc. Something like a minimum of one sentence containing 12 words, a poem, a picture with a description, a video, an experience with the product, etc.
3: A minimum of 20 posts prior to the contest.

If I think of any others, I hope it will be ok to come back and post them.

PS: It would be great if the winner would be asked to take a picture of himself and the prize and send it to the forum. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> I was just posting for fun, not to increase my odds.If that bothers anyone I will stop.who ever gets the guitar gets the guitar.I'm not going to fight over it.


Keep posting DJ. I know it's all in fun. Why don't you see what you can come up with as to pertinent pics to include with your posts.

Here's an idea. Let's see which one of us can come up with the most pertinent pics before the contest is over. Why don't you start?


----------



## mrmatt1972

I think it's fun and fair as is. You increase your odds of winning by posting often, and it's fun because we all get to share funny comments if we want to. If you don't want to play, no one is forcing you to play.

I can't post from work, but i am a GC addict, so I post every time I go on and every time I sign off- sometimes more than once. I think that's fair.


----------



## Steadfastly

keeperofthegood said:


> Thing for me is, I LIKE LOLCATS XD
> 
> and there is VERY rarely an occasion where people can post guitars on fire, lolcats, random wooden posts and not get called a spammer or thread derailer or any of a dozen other grumpy names XD
> 
> So these contests let people like ME  post some really weird or funny or strange things just because


That's a very cute kitten. (Of course, what kitten isn't cute?) Here's one playing the "invisible" harmonica. He especially likes Neil Young.








[/IMG]


----------



## tapestrymusic

Mr. Tapestry says.... actually Dave is better.....
Jet City Amplification is a new company based in Seattle. Michael Soldano is one of 3 partners and the designer. So far the JCA20H and the JCA2112RC combo are available, plus matching 112 and 212 cabs. Our first order is supposed to be here next week with all 4 of the above coming in. The Pico is designed by Andy Marshall at THD and is going to be introduced at NAMM this week. I'm meeting them Thursday this week (hopefully will be able to post pics).

If you go to www.jetcityamplification.com there's more info, but more current news is on their Facebook page (link is on their homepage).

There's already been some discussion here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=30157

Pretty excited about this line, I know I'll be ordering more at the show.

D.



Robert1950 said:


> Time for a useful post. I noticed Tapestry Music stocks Jet City Amps. Designed by Soldano or the guy from THD. These seem to be hot low cost amps that are getting some very good reviews. I'm very interested in Pico Valve -d designed by the THD guy. Specs aren't available yet, I've heard its a low watt amp around 5w with a lower watt switch or attenuator - that's what the rumours say. Supposed to be show cased at NAMM this week.
> 
> If Mr. Tapestry could chime in with any more detailed rumours, it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> I think it's fun and fair as is. You increase your odds of winning by posting often, and it's fun because we all get to share funny comments if we want to. If you don't want to play, no one is forcing you to play.
> 
> I can't post from work, but i am a GC addict, so I post every time I go on and every time I sign off- sometimes more than once. I think that's fair.


Matt: I think what was bothering the mods, was that some of us have the ability to post more often than most because of our situation and that would give those a distinct advantage. I, for one, as an example, work mostly from home. Others were or were thinking about using an automated system, so the GC people maybe having second thoughts regarding these issues. Regards, Flip.

PS. I would like to see some more creative posts.


----------



## Steadfastly

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct
> 
> 
> 
> and that is all I have to say on that!
> 
> 
> :bow:
> 
> YOU KNOW A GUITAR IS SO NOT ENOUGH.
> 
> I MEAN, COMMON,
> 
> D:<
> 
> 
> WE NEED TO HEAR IT TOO
> 
> D:<
> 
> WHERE IS THE AMP!!!!​


If there is no amp, I have a little Marshall MiniStack that I've hardly used. It's pretty much brand new. If the winner doesn't have an amp, I'll gladly send them the MiniStack. It's also great if you're taking your guitar somewhere where there is no power. Here's a pic.








[/IMG]


----------



## zontar

darkjune said:


> sounds good to me, then we could still have fun with out all the fuss.


That would be good if we had guidelines.

People who can sit around posting all day & night have an advantage.

Anyway, I know a boy who will be thankful when I win this.


----------



## tapestrymusic

So I go check their Facebook page and they're saying that 10 new products will be introduced at NAMM. This company is going to very interesting to watch...



tapestrymusic said:


> Mr. Tapestry says.... actually Dave is better.....
> Jet City Amplification is a new company based in Seattle. Michael Soldano is one of 3 partners and the designer. So far the JCA20H and the JCA2112RC combo are available, plus matching 112 and 212 cabs. Our first order is supposed to be here next week with all 4 of the above coming in. The Pico is designed by Andy Marshall at THD and is going to be introduced at NAMM this week. I'm meeting them Thursday this week (hopefully will be able to post pics).
> 
> If you go to www.jetcityamplification.com there's more info, but more current news is on their Facebook page (link is on their homepage).
> 
> There's already been some discussion here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=30157
> 
> Pretty excited about this line, I know I'll be ordering more at the show.
> 
> D.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> That would be good if we had guidelines.
> 
> People who can sit around posting all day & night have an advantage.
> 
> Anyway, I know a boy who will be thankful when I win this.


Zontar: You've mentioned this boy a couple of times now. Would you care to give us a little background and why you want him to have the guitar? Regards, Flip.


----------



## tapestrymusic

Kind of hard to reply to your post in sequence between cat posts! 



Robert1950 said:


> Time for a useful post. I noticed Tapestry Music stocks Jet City Amps. Designed by Soldano or the guy from THD. These seem to be hot low cost amps that are getting some very good reviews. I'm very interested in Pico Valve -d designed by the THD guy. Specs aren't available yet, I've heard its a low watt amp around 5w with a lower watt switch or attenuator - that's what the rumours say. Supposed to be show cased at NAMM this week.
> 
> If Mr. Tapestry could chime in with any more detailed rumours, it would be very appreciated.


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Kind of hard to reply to your post in sequence between cat posts!


I hope we didn't get any cat hair one you!:smile:
Actually, I'm more of a dog lover but I love cat pictures.


----------



## Guest

Robot Ian prefers style over substance


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> Robot Ian prefers style over substance


We all secretly do.


----------



## Robert1950

If I win this guitar, I promise to buy a Jet City Pico Valve from Tapestry Music. 

(nudge, nudge, wink, wink)


----------



## Steadfastly

Do you like the bagpipes? Here is a funny prank to go with the music.

[YOUTUBE]YibgzJWAwn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood

Robert1950 said:


> If I win this guitar, I promise to buy a Jet City Pico Valve from Tapestry Music.
> 
> (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)



[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SrDFGa0juCM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SrDFGa0juCM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

hwopv Know what I mean, know what I mean...


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> There are no official rules on the amount of posts you make to the contest thread but keeping it reasonable is a good thing. I will modify the OP to go over the rules and how we pick the winners. I think we did one draw where we just selected a random post made anywhere on the forum but that was very early on. May have to re-think the whole thing.


Until further clarification I have really no choice but to give FlipFlopFly a change in the odds. Because, quite frankly, they're stacked well to his advantage now.

Let me know if it's over the top.


----------



## jimihendrix

Robert1950 said:


> If I win this guitar, I promise to buy a Jet City Pico Valve from Tapestry Music.
> 
> (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)


----------



## darkjune

hey mr.Tapestry, what amp would you recommend for being cheap in price but sounding great.Or is it beter to look for used high end amps to save money?


----------



## Guest

We know accurately only when we know little with knowledge doubt increases. (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


----------



## mrmatt1972

Lots of posts today


----------



## urko99

here we go again!!!


----------



## Guest

An exile's life is no life. (Leonidas of Tarentum)


----------



## Guest

If you want to know what God thinks of money, look at the people he gives it to. (New England Proverb)


----------



## tapestrymusic

darkjune said:


> hey mr.Tapestry, what amp would you recommend for being cheap in price but sounding great.Or is it beter to look for used high end amps to save money?


Depends on your budget, practice amp?, performance/gigging?, tube?, built in effects?, what you use now and where you want to go. A bit more info would help answer your question. Any members want to weigh in?


----------



## greco

iaresee said:


> We know accurately only when we know little with knowledge doubt increases. (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


What he said..


----------



## Guest

I am long on ideas, but short on time. I only expect to live only about a hundred years. (Thomas Alva Edison)


----------



## Guest

There are only two occasions when Americans respect privacy, especially in Presidents. Those are prayer and fishing. (Herbert Clark Hoover)


----------



## darkjune

tapestrymusic said:


> Depends on your budget, practice amp?, performance/gigging?, tube?, built in effects?, what you use now and where you want to go. A bit more info would help answer your question. Any members want to weigh in?


lets say 60 watt,distortion built in,for gigs in town.had a tech 21


----------



## Guest

Everything has two handles,--one by which it may be borne another by which it cannot. (Epictetus)


----------



## darkjune

walls that do not exist need not be torn down.


----------



## Guest

The sufferings that fate inflicts on us should be borne with patience, what enemies inflict with manly courage. (Thucydides)


----------



## Steadfastly

One of my favorite female singers. No big pizazz, just class.

[YOUTUBE]_bNfay6HiUo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood

iaresee said:


> The sufferings that fate inflicts on us should be borne with patience, what enemies inflict with manly courage. (Thucydides)



[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FWBUl7oT9sA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FWBUl7oT9sA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:wave: tauntingly tauntably tauntable! (Monty Python)


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Until further clarification I have really no choice but to give FlipFlopFly a change in the odds. Because, quite frankly, they're stacked well to his advantage now.
> 
> Let me know if it's over the top.


Go for it iaresee. I like that your posts are starting to have something in them. Would you post some pics for us too if you have some available to you. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Guest

The hatred you're carrying is a live coal in your heart - far more damaging to yourself than to them. (Lawana Blackwell)


----------



## Steadfastly

This was my first guitar. I have no idea what happened to it. I only wish I still had it as it was a gift when I was about 5-6 from my Dad. He also tried to get me to learn to tap dance and he loved music himself. This is not me but I once had a picture of me at about this age with this guitar, so I've saved the pic in my file for reference.








[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

Personality is born out of pain. It is the fire shut up in the flint. (J. B. Yeats)


----------



## darkjune

this state is far from static, it is a being without continuity.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> The hatred you're carrying is a live coal in your heart - far more damaging to yourself than to them. (Lawana Blackwell)


This is similar but it's meaning is to melt the other person's hard heartedness with kindness so that if they have an inner core of kindness, it will come out.

But, “if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by doing this you will heap fiery coals upon his head.


----------



## Steadfastly

If I could only always remember this one!

"An answer, when mild, turns away rage, but a word causing pain makes anger to come up."


----------



## darkjune

a fat belly cannot believe that such a thing as hunger exists.


----------



## keeperofthegood

iaresee said:


> Personality is born out of pain. It is the fire shut up in the flint. (J. B. Yeats)



OOOO more quotes than I can shake a Monty Python at (Keeps)


----------



## Steadfastly

This is what stress feels like!








[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

Think like a queen. A queen is not afraid to fail. Failure is another steppingstone to greatness. (Oprah Winfrey)


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> a fat belly cannot believe that such a thing as hunger exists.


Not true. How did those bellies get and stay so big?:smile:


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> But, “if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by doing this you will heap fiery coals upon his head.





FlipFlopFly said:


> If I could only always remember this one!
> 
> "An answer, when mild, turns away rage, but a word causing pain makes anger to come up."


I agree!You're like an old wise man,but i know where your wisdom comes from...


----------



## darkjune

the ego is fixed entirely by the application of self-suggestion.


----------



## Steadfastly

One more post before I call it a day. 

This is to Tapestry Music. 

Since you are going to Namm next week, would you be able to send us some pics while you are there? The American guys send a lot to the guitar forum in the states and it would be nice to have someone send some to the GC forum for our perusal and perhaps future purchase from Tapestry. Thanks, Flip.

PS. How far are you from Nanaimo?


----------



## Guest

If I can stop one heart from breaking, If I can ease one pain, Then my life will not have been in vain. (Emily Elizabeth Dickinson)


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> Not true. How did those bellies get and stay so big?:smile:


 how do hungry ghost stay so fat with such a small mouth?

disire is blinding.


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> I agree!You're like an old wise man,but i know where your wisdom comes from...


Believe me corailz, it's a work in progress, a large work in progress!


----------



## Guest

Where you used to be, there is a hole in the world, which I find myself constantly walking around in the daytime, and falling into at night. I miss you like hell. (Edna St. Vincent Millay)


----------



## Guest

Gratitude is merely the secret hope of further favors. (Francois de La Rochefoucauld)


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> One more post before I call it a day.
> 
> This is to Tapestry Music.
> 
> Since you are going to Namm next week, would you be able to send us some pics while you are there? The American guys send a lot to the guitar forum in the states and it would be nice to have someone send some to the GC forum for our perusal and perhaps future purchase from Tapestry. Thanks, Flip.
> 
> PS. How far are you from Nanaimo?


NAMM is this week and I'll post pics best I can-sometimes permission must be granted!

Oh, and I'm 25 minutes from tne Tsawwassen ferry terminal if you take the Duke Point over.


----------



## Guest

The pictures of airplanes flying into buildings, fires burning, huge structures collapsing, have filled us with disbelief, terrible sadness and a quiet, unyielding anger. referring to the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon (George Walker Bush)


----------



## mrmatt1972

Since we're quoting people: 

"The Telecaster doesn't really sound that good for the kind of rock and roll that a lot of people played."
-John Fogerty


----------



## keeperofthegood

tapestrymusic said:


> NAMM is this week and I'll post pics best I can-sometimes permission must be granted!
> 
> Oh, and I'm 25 minutes from tne Tsawwassen ferry terminal if you take the Duke Point over.


:rockon2:This is the reason I would LOVE to be "in the industry"!! A friend of mine gets to go, she's so lucky!!


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> NAMM is this week and I'll post pics best I can-sometimes permission must be granted!
> 
> Oh, and I'm 25 minutes from tne Tsawwassen ferry terminal if you take the Duke Point over.


Great! We'll all look forward to the pictures if you can send us some. 

PS: I know some of the mfrs. are particular if pics are taken and if they are, who it is that's taking them and for what purpose.


----------



## Guest

The only thing you take with you when you're gone is what you leave behind. (John Allston)


----------



## mrmatt1972

"After I saw Jimmy [Hendrix] play, I just went home and wondered what the **** I was going to do with my life" ... Jeff Beck


----------



## Guest

There is no remedy so easy as books, which if they do not give cheerfulness, at least restore quiet to the most troubled mind. (Mary Wortley Montagu)


----------



## mrmatt1972

"the telecaster has only two sounds, good and bad"... (paraphrasing Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Guest

I have no country to fight for my country is the earth, and I am a citizen of the world. (Eugene V. Debs)


----------



## Guest

I could prove God statistically. (George Gallup)


----------



## Guest

Listen to your heart, because in the end it is your heart that matters. (Jennifer Tyler)


----------



## Guest

Truthfulness with me is hardly a virtue. I cannot discriminate between truths that and those that don't need to be told. (Margot Asquith)


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Is it one entry per post in here or just one entry per person?


----------



## Guest

We are all here for a spell get all the good laughs you can. (Will Rogers)


----------



## tapestrymusic

One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain
-Bob Marley

A painter paints pictures on canvas. But musicians paint their pictures on silence. -Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Guest

Memory is the greatest of artists, and effaces from your mind what is unnecessary. (Maurice Baring)


----------



## corailz

tapestrymusic said:


> One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain
> -Bob Marley
> 
> A painter paints pictures on canvas. But musicians paint their pictures on silence. -Leopold Stokowski


Sweet!:rockon2:


----------



## Guest

I have never in my life learned anything from any man who agreed with me. (Dudley Field Malone)


----------



## Guest

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Is it one entry per post in here or just one entry per person?


One entry _per post_ at this moment in time. Here is hoping that is rethought before the close date.


----------



## Guest

Whom the gods would destroy, they first make mad. (Euripides)


----------



## Guest

'That is indisputable,' was the answer, 'but in this country it is a good thing to kill an admiral from time to time to encourage the others.' (Voltaire)


----------



## puckhead

go canucks go :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest

A catherdral, a wave of storm, a dancer's leap, never turn out to be as high as we had hoped. (Marcel Proust)


----------



## Guest

If you would be known, and not know, vegetate in a village If you would know, and not be known, live in a city. (Charles Caleb Colton)


----------



## tapestrymusic

puckhead said:


> go canucks go :smilie_flagge17:


Now that's a great quote!:smile:


----------



## Guest

If it is too good to be true....it is probably a fraud. (Ron Weber)


----------



## Guest

There are two perfect men one dead, and the other unborn. (Chinese Proverb)


----------



## Guest

Anger is a signal, and one worth listening to. (Harriet Lerner)


----------



## cptheman

iaresee said:


> If it is too good to be true....it is probably a fraud. (Ron Weber)


Hah, now that we have 1148 people's usernames, we can surely get rich



And you thought you could win a guitar, pffft


----------



## Guest

Sex is one of the nine reasons for reincarnation. . .The other eight are unimportant. (Henry Miller)


----------



## Guest

I think that maybe if women and children were in charge we would get somewhere. (James Grover Thurber)


----------



## Guest

The children despise their parents until the age of 40, when they suddenly become just like them-thus preserving the system. (Quentin)


----------



## Guest

There is no victory at bargain basement prices. (Dwight D Eisenhower)


----------



## Guest

If the scissors are not used daily on the beard, it will not be long before the beard is, by its luxuriant growth, pretending to be the head. (Hakim Jami)


----------



## Guest

Mary I want a guy who can play 36 holes of golf, and still have enough energy to take Warren and me to a baseball game, and eat sausages, and beer, not lite beer, but beer. That's my ad, print it up. (There's Something About Mary)


----------



## Guest

Deliver me from writers who say the way they live doesn't matter. I'm not sure a bad person can write a good book, If art doesn't make us better, then what on earth is it for. (Alice Walker)


----------



## Guest

If I make a record I love, then somebody will like it. Maybe not everybody, but that won't matter. (Norah Jones)


----------



## Guest

If you tell the truth, you have infinite power supporting you but if not, you have infinite power against you. (Charles Gordon)


----------



## Guest

A mediocre idea that generates enthusiasm will go further than a great idea that inspires no one. (Mary Kay Ash)


----------



## Guest

People seem to enjoy things more when they know a lot of other people have been left out of the pleasure. (Russell Baker)


----------



## Guest

A nation which has forgotten the quality of courage which in the past has been brought to public life is not as likely to insist upon or regard that quality in its chosen leaders today--and in fact we have forgotten. (Euripides)


----------



## Guest

People who are always making allowances for themselves soon go bankrupt. (Mary Pettibone Poole)


----------



## Guest

I think it is all a matter of love the more you love a memory, the stronger and stranger it is. (Vladimir Nabokov)


----------



## Guest

Sleep after toil, port after stormy seas, ease after war, death after life does greatly please. (Edmund Spenser)


----------



## Guest

The most important persuasion tool you have in your entire arsenal is integrity. (Zig Ziglar)


----------



## Guest

To do anything in this world worth doing, we must not stand back shivering and thinking of the cold and danger, but jump in, and scramble through as well as we can. (Sydney Smith)


----------



## Guest

Often people attempt to live their lives backwards they try to have more things, or more money, in order to do more of what they want, so they will be happier. The way it actually works is the reverse. You must first be who you really are, then do what you need to do, in order to have what you want. (Margaret Young)


----------



## Guest

To love another person is to see the face of God. (Les Miserables)


----------



## Guest

The barb in the arrow of childhood suffering is this its intense loneliness, its intense ignorance. (Akhenaton)


----------



## Guest

The most beautiful as well as the most ugly inclinations of man are not part of a fixed biologically given human nature, but result from the social process which creates man. (Erich Fromm)


----------



## Guest

Truth persuades by teaching, but does not teach by persuading. (Quintus Septimius Tertullianus)


----------



## Guest

Into this Universe, and Why not knowing Nor Whence, like Water, willy-nilly flowing And out of it, as Wind along the Waste, I know not Wither, willy-nilly blowing. (Omar Khayym)


----------



## Guest

An intellectual is a man who takes more words than necessary to tell more than he knows. (Dwight D Eisenhower)


----------



## Guest

It is, I think, an indisputable fact that Americans are, as Americans, the most self- conscious people in the world, and the most addicted to the belief that the other nations are in a conspiracy to under-value them. (Henry James)


----------



## Guest

These are the soul's changes. I don't believe in aging. I believe in forever altering one's aspect to the sun. Hence my optimism. (Oscar Fingall O'Flahertie Wills Wilde)


----------



## Guest

Live with men as if God saw you converse with God as if men heard you. (Seneca)


----------



## Guest

If you put tomfoolery into a computer, nothing comes out of it but tomfoolery. But this tomfoolery, having passed through a very expensive machine, is somehow enobled and no-one dares criticize it. (Pierre Gallois)


----------



## Guest

Years and sins are always more than owned. (Italian Proverb)


----------



## Guest

I have been truthful all along the way. The truth is more interesting, and if you tell the truth you never have to cover your tracks. (Real Live Preacher)


----------



## Guest

Ever has it been that love knows not its own depth until the hour of separation. (Kahlil Gibran)


----------



## Guest

I probably carry more scar tissue on my derrire than any other candidate-that's political scar tissue. (Alexander Meigs Haig)


----------



## cptheman

iaresee said:


> Ever has it been that love knows not its own depth until the hour of separation. (Kahlil Gibran)


iaresee, if one of your quotes is the winning post, you have to put that quote on the guitar


----------



## Guest

What you do when you don't have to, determines what you will be when you can no longer help it. (Rudyard Kipling)


----------



## Guest

You cannot depend on your eyes when your imagination is out of focus. (Mark Twain)


----------



## Guest

If you would not step into the harlot's house, do not go by the harlot's door. (Thomas Secker)


----------



## Guest

Happiness consists in activity. It is running steam, not a stagnant pool. (John Mason Good)


----------



## Guest

Freedom is just Chaos, with better lighting. (Alan Dean Foster)


----------



## Guest

Blade There are worse things out tonight than vampires. Dr. Karen Jenson Like what Blade Like me. (Blade)


----------



## Guest

Basically, there are three ways the skunk and I are a lot alike. The first is, we both like to spread our 'stink' around. The second is we both get hit by cars a lot. The third is stripes. (Jack Handey Deep Thoughts)


----------



## Guest

Without a struggle, there can be no progress. (Frederick Douglas)


----------



## Guest

There is occasions and causes why and wherefore in all things. (William Shakespeare)


----------



## Guest

N.B. This quote refers to the British disarmament of the Indian Army. Gandhi never advocated the individual right to bear arms. (Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## Guest

The basis of optimism is sheer terror. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Guest

All I need to make a comedy is a park, a policeman and a pretty girl. (Charlie Chaplin)


----------



## Guest

Blade You better wake up. The world you live in is nothing but a sugarcoated topping There is another world beneath it. And if you want to survive it you better learn how to PULL THE TRIGGER (Blade)


----------



## Guest

When you're a lawyer, you expect your client to lie to you, but not when he is the president. (Dick Houser)


----------



## Guest

It was once said that the moral test of Government is how that Government treats those who are in the dawn of life, the children those who are in the twilight of life, the elderly and those who are in the shadows of life, the sick, the needy and the handicapped. (Hubert Humphrey)


----------



## Guest

When love and skill work together, expect a masterpiece. (John Ruskin)


----------



## Guest

That man is good who does good to others if he suffers on account of the good he does, he is very good if he suffers at the hands of those to whom he has done good, then his goodness is so great that it could be enhanced only by greater sufferings and if he should die at their hands, his virtue can go no further it is heroic, it is perfect. (Jean de la Bruyere)


----------



## Guest

It is not only fine feathers that make fine birds. (Aesop)


----------



## bleedingfingers

1201 my lucky number

cheers B.


----------



## NIK0

A lot of lucky numbers in this contest


----------



## Robert1950

Ian and Flip - come on, eh.  I thought I needed a life.


----------



## ezcomes

please, my friend, no matter what she see's
tell my lover to come back to me...


----------



## torndownunit

GuitarsCanada said:


> There are no official rules on the amount of posts you make to the contest thread but keeping it reasonable is a good thing. I will modify the OP to go over the rules and how we pick the winners. I think we did one draw where we just selected a random post made anywhere on the forum but that was very early on. May have to re-think the whole thing.


That was the contest I won way back for the BYOC pedal and GuitarsCanada mug.

There was no contest 'thread' for that post if I remember correctly. You just posted an announcement (closed thread) that there would be a draw from a random post in the forums. The idea was to encourage posting throughout the forum, not just in one thread. I am pretty sure at least one other draw was done this way.


----------



## NeilH

keeperofthegood said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FWBUl7oT9sA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FWBUl7oT9sA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :wave: tauntingly tauntably tauntable! (Monty Python)


Thanks! Haven't seen that in far too long. 


(hopefully there's enough substance in this post to be considered worthy)


----------



## Pneumonic

What's going on in here ....... with all the multiple posts?


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> Ian and Flip - come on, eh.  I thought I needed a life.


I think Ian might still be in bed. It looks like he was up rather late last night.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

Good morning everyone. How are all you posties doing today? Are you ready for another day of insanity? I hope not. I trust it will be a day of good-natured fun and more interesting posts. 

Let's all do our best to make our posts as interesting as possible. Regards, Flip.


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> I think Ian might still be in bed. It looks like he was up rather late last night.:smile:


He just shut down Automator for the night likely. He can turn it back on anytime he wants. That last set of posts was just a sample of what he can do. I'm guessing from what he said in his previous posts, it was to make a very valid point. Anyone else with Automator, or who knows how to use Firefox Macros can do the same thing.

It's not 'good natured' posts. It's automated posts from software. Again, he's made a very good point.


----------



## Steadfastly

OK, everyone, it's time to wake up. See the picture below and recognize that there is a good reason to wake up now.



































[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

torndownunit said:


> He just shut down Automator for the night likely. He can turn it back on anytime he wants. That last set of posts was just a sample of what he can do. I'm guessing from what he said in his previous posts, it was to make a very valid point.
> 
> Anyone else with Automator, or who knows how to use Firefox Macros can do the same thing.


So he is actually not posting those himself? He is using the computer to do it on an automatic setting?


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> So he is actually not posting those himself? He is using the computer to do it on an automatic setting?


Yes. When he refers to using "Automator" he's refering to software that is part of the Mac OS that allows you to automate tasks. He ran it to prove a point about auto-posting. That is what the references to "Robot Ian" mean before he started just auto-inserting the quotes (likely from an RSS feed). Somehow people seemed to miss all the 'robot' comments lol.

I could set up the same thing at any time if I wanted. Or use other types of scripts/software to do the same thing.

It's not really any less fair than someone who has the time posting 1000 posts a day in the thread. They have an advantage over someone who doesn't have the time to do that.

It's just demonstrating the shortcoming of the method being used for this draw. The point about someone registering for the forum, just to post in this thread, win the contest, and never come back again is a very good one.

I don't want to sound like I am whining because it's fantastic this contest exists. I just like to see a fair draw method.


----------



## Steadfastly

torndownunit said:


> Yes. When he refers to using "Automator" he's refering to software that is part of the Mac OS that allows you to automate tasks. He ran it to prove a point about auto-posting. That is what the references to "Robot Ian" mean before he started just auto-inserting the quotes (likely from an RSS feed). Somehow people seemed to miss all the 'robot' comments lol.
> 
> I could set up the same thing at any time if I wanted. Or use other types of scripts/software to do the same thing.
> 
> It's not really any less fair than someone who has the time posting 1000 posts a day in the thread. They have an advantage over someone who doesn't have the time to do that.
> 
> It's just demonstrating the shortcoming of the method being used for this draw. The point about someone registering for the forum, just to post in this thread, win the contest, and never come back again is a very good one.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I am whining because it's fantastic this contest exists. I just like to see a fair draw method.


I see the point he is making and you are making. However, that seems a bit off the wall. If he wanted to make that point, he could have simply sent a message to the moderators.

Those posts also lack, from what I've seen, in creativity. They are just quotes from some source over and over again. Nothing in there about music or guitars that I have seen.

I think the best posts come from Jimi Hendrix, although I haven't seen any of his posts for a couple of days now, which is too bad.

Jimi, WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## corailz

Alot of people here put some pictures of their cats....
If found something great if you want your cat carrying-friendly

THAT'S THE








kkjuw


----------



## Steadfastly

And here is a cat's eye. This was taken from the Hubble telescope.








[/IMG]


----------



## Duster

I agree we should go to picking one name from all the posters, regardless of number of posts.

That being said, at least Flip is posting entertaining pics and vids!

--- D


----------



## Guest

If my heart can become pure and simple like that of a child, I think there probably can be no greater happiness than this. (Kitaro Nishida)


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> That was the contest I won way back for the BYOC pedal and GuitarsCanada mug.
> 
> There was no contest 'thread' for that post if I remember correctly. You just posted an announcement (closed thread) that there would be a draw from a random post in the forums. The idea was to encourage posting throughout the forum, not just in one thread. I am pretty sure at least one other draw was done this way.


I've said from the beginning, if someone is generous enough to donate a prize (Tapestry) and someone is generous enough to host the contest (GuitarsCanada), I'm all for them setting the conditions in which they do that. But Torndownunit, I definitely like the original contest format best.


----------



## Guest

Kindness in words creates confidence. Kindness in thinking creates profoundness. Kindness in giving creates love. (Mao Zedong)


----------



## Ripper

LowWatt said:


> I've said from the beginning, if someone is generous enough to donate a prize (Tapestry) and someone is generous enough to host the contest (GuitarsCanada), I'm all for them setting the conditions in which they do that. But Torndownunit, I definitely like the original contest format best.


+1 to this.


----------



## Starbuck

Right about now I almost hope that someone posting for the 1st time wins! enough already!


----------



## Guest

Starbuck said:


> Excellent! Why isn't there a show like NAMM in TO or MTL? Is it strictly a numbers thing?


There used to be a mini-NAMM in Toronto. I think it was called the Music Manufacturers Expo. Out near the airport. Arrow Hall IIRC.

It was pathetic the two years I went to it.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Might as well toss my name in too kkjuw


----------



## tapestrymusic

Starbuck said:


> Excellent! Why isn't there a show like NAMM in TO or MTL? Is it strictly a numbers thing?


There's the MIAC show in Toronto held in August for the Canadian music industry.


----------



## Andy

Yes please.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Looks like we will need to revise our giveaway strategies going forward. Good points made here and I guess with growth comes change. We will make it a little more user friendly and fair next time. I think the username thing vs post counts might be a good way to go.


----------



## tapestrymusic

iaresee said:


> Was there ever musical discussion? I saw maybe a page of posts asking you questions. And the rest has been filler. Rabbits. "Me too" posts. Quotes. The signal to noise ratio in this thread is poor. :smile:


Point taken. When a contest is started that runs 3 weeks there's going to be filler and silly stuff, etc. I'm just trying to change the tone if possible and let everyone know that I do read the posts and would be happy to respond to posts as best I can.


----------



## torndownunit

tapestrymusic said:


> I'm just the guy who wants to give a guitar away and support the forum. I don't pick the winner, GC admin does. I'm just trying to move the discussion in a musical direction if possible.


You definitely are supporting the forum and thank you. I think Ian and I's comments were only made to try to achieve the same goal as you, and that is to keep the thread 'on track' in some way.

So Tapestry, what do you think of the Squire VM series in general? I have only played 2 models. And one I didn't even know was part of the VM line. I believe the Custom II was rebranded as a VM, but existed before that line did. The other I played was one of the Teles (not the same one you are donating).

They are some pretty cool looking models. Squire seems to be trying to invigorate their product line a little more than Fender. I'd rather see Fender do the same thing rather than focusing on so many signature models.


----------



## Guest

tapestrymusic said:


> Point taken. When a contest is started that runs 3 weeks there's going to be filler and silly stuff, etc. I'm just trying to change the tone if possible and let everyone know that I do read the posts and would be happy to respond to posts as best I can.


I do admire your commitment to reading the posts! :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Ummm........maybe we could get back on to musical topics. No offense intended, but this is getting a wee bit redundant. Any latecomers to this contest are probably wondering ??? and it would be nice to keep this a positive experience for all. There's been some previous posts with questions to myself that are getting lost in the mix-if they can used for discussion then great.
> 
> NAMM show pictures coming soon.Cheers!


I understand. You are right. And if you wish to change the rules, that is fine with me too. I would actually prefer a limit. I will only post items concerning music from now on. Regards, Flip. 

PS: I am awaiting with great anticipation, the NAMM pictures.


----------



## Ship of fools

tapestrymusic said:


> One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain
> -Bob Marley
> 
> A painter paints pictures on canvas. But musicians paint their pictures on silence. -Leopold Stokowski


Ain't that the truth, so when do I take home my new girl.Ship


----------



## keeperofthegood

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK folks, here is your chance to win a Brand New Squire Tele Thinline from Tapestry Music. Contest will be open until Friday, January 22nd at 9:00 PM est.
> 
> Check out the Tele Thinline HERE
> 
> Many thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this great prize to a lucky GC member. Visit Tapestry Music Online for a full line of musical instruments.
> 
> BONUS DRAWS ADDED: We will also be giving away some Duncan Africa T-shirts from Tapestry Music as well. So post away
> 
> Contest rules: Anyone that makes a post to this thread is entered to win. At the end of the contest a winner will be selected using a random number generator starting from 1 - ? (total number of posts) and the number that comes up will give is the winning post number and who posted it. *Please dont go overboard on posting. Odds are very good given the amount of people we have.*



:rockon2: You know, there are things people don't know. Like, for me, this really IS ALL IN FUN. I made sure of that before I posted my first post. I like to have fun and this being a contest does allow a greater degree of latitude in that fun.

:| but when 2 and 3 and 12 pages are a result of 2 posters it does get a little difficult to "have fun".

So  I would kindly suggest one of several remedies.

1) Scott amend the rules. 1 poster 1 chance post count not counted

2) that persons who may look and reflect and accept the deep seated probability that they may have gone a little over board be encouraged to bring their own volition a remedial deletion to within reason a posting count.

3) well... I would really rather not go to three. My kids know what that means. ONE!... TWO!.... yea they rarely ever make it to THREE! either.


And hey, you know what. There isn't a single person on this list I wouldn't go for coffee with. There isn't a married person either!!


----------



## tapestrymusic

torndownunit said:


> You definitely are supporting the forum and thank you. I think Ian and I's comments were only made to try to achieve the same goal as you, and that is to keep the thread 'on track' in some way.
> 
> So Tapestry, what do you think of the Squire VM series in general? I have only played 2 models. And one I didn't even know was part of the VM line. I believe the Custom II was rebranded as a VM, but existed before that line did. The other I played was one of the Teles (not the same one you are donating).
> 
> They are some pretty cool looking models. Squire seems to be trying to invigorate their product line a little more than Fender. I'd rather see Fender do the same thing rather than focusing on so many signature models.


Thanks torndownunit. Squier has been Fender's "beginner" line for many years. The Vintage Mods and the Classic Vibes are recent additions in the last 3 years to the Squier line and are an amazing value (under $400). The VM Tele being offered as the prize is based on Fender's '69 Tele Thinline.


----------



## keeperofthegood

tapestrymusic said:


> Thanks torndownunit. Squier has been Fender's "beginner" line for many years. The Vintage Mods and the Classic Vibes are recent additions in the last 3 years to the Squier line and are an amazing value (under $400). The VM Tele being offered as the prize is based on Fender's '69 Tele Thinline.



Hey speaking of this. I was looking at some 5C1 Champion Amp 800/600 info and came across this:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rx20ycGFZQQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rx20ycGFZQQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

keeperofthegood said:


> :rockon2: You know, there are things people don't know. Like, for me, this really IS ALL IN FUN. I made sure of that before I posted my first post. I like to have fun and this being a contest does allow a greater degree of latitude in that fun.
> 
> :| but when 2 and 3 and 12 pages are a result of 2 posters it does get a little difficult to "have fun".
> 
> So  I would kindly suggest one of several remedies.
> 
> *1) Scott amend the rules. 1 poster 1 chance post count not counted*
> 
> 2) that persons who may look and reflect and accept the deep seated probability that they may have gone a little over board be encouraged to bring their own volition a remedial deletion to within reason a posting count.
> 
> 3) well... I would really rather not go to three. My kids know what that means. ONE!... TWO!.... yea they rarely ever make it to THREE! either.
> 
> 
> And hey, you know what. There isn't a single person on this list I wouldn't go for coffee with. There isn't a married person either!!


I can't imagine the userbase of this forum having an issue if that rule was amended at this point. Everyone in the thread has admitted things got a little out of hand. The thread, and all the entries still exist. Just pick by poster and not post.

Last word on the issue on my part I promise. I just wanted to share that I agree with that post.


----------



## Guest

keeperofthegood said:


> 2) that persons who may look and reflect and accept the deep seated probability that they may have gone a little over board be encouraged to bring their own volition a remedial deletion to within reason a posting count.


Unfortunately we can't delete our own posts. And it's a TON of work for GC to delete our posts in a thread (I asked that mine be removed from this thread BTW...I thought the point was made).

So, that means it is what it is. I strongly suggest everyone else step up their posting game. Ten days. Myself and FlipFlopFly can be caught. Or at least have our odds watered down with a general flurry of posting from everyone but us in this thread.


----------



## ezcomes

tapestrymusic said:


> Squier has been Fender's "beginner" line for many years. The Vintage Mods and the Classic Vibes are recent additions in the last 3 years to the Squier line and are an amazing value (under $400). The VM Tele being offered as the prize is based on Fender's '69 Tele Thinline.


i don't see guitars as beginner's line, advanced line...if you can get a guitar that plays nice, and sounds good...and most importantly...YOU like it...why should it matter how much its worth, or where it was built...case in point...i have a Jay Turser les paul copy...i love that guitar...it sounds great to me, it looks, feels and plays great...and it was 1/4 the cost of a ACTUAL les paul...i _could_ always put better pickups in it...but i don't have the need to, b/c i like the way it sounds...

i said it before...if i don't like the way a guitar looks, i won't pick it up, if i pick it up and don't like the way it sounds...it doesn't come home...regardless of price...

every squire i've played has felt nice, regardless of_ beginner _line...

thanks for the contest! its a great guitar...and hopefully...i'll be a lucky guy to bring it home


----------



## keeperofthegood

iaresee said:


> Unfortunately we can't delete our own posts. And it's a TON of work for GC to delete our posts in a thread (I asked that mine be removed from this thread BTW...I thought the point was made).
> 
> So, that means it is what it is. I strongly suggest everyone else step up their posting game. Ten days. Myself and FlipFlopFly can be caught. Or at least have our odds watered down with a general flurry of posting from everyone but us in this thread.


kqoct I did not know that. Well, dang.


:wave: and indeed, we do need the wild and crazy members to all jump on in and post. Post again, let us know you're still around and alive and kicking. Heck, wouldn't it just be the salts if the person that won is a person that is, at this moment, in a hospital with a major heart attack and no one here can know it!!! Stranger things have happened!!


----------



## tapestrymusic

ezcomes said:


> i don't see guitars as beginner's line, advanced line...if you can get a guitar that plays nice, and sounds good...and most importantly...YOU like it...why should it matter how much its worth, or where it was built...case in point...i have a Jay Turser les paul copy...i love that guitar...it sounds great to me, it looks, feels and plays great...and it was 1/4 the cost of a ACTUAL les paul...i _could_ always put better pickups in it...but i don't have the need to, b/c i like the way it sounds...
> 
> i said it before...if i don't like the way a guitar looks, i won't pick it up, if i pick it up and don't like the way it sounds...it doesn't come home...regardless of price...


Absolutely! That's why I put "beginner" in quotes. There's pros out there buying these guitars (VM and Classic Vibe) and loving them. I've carried Jay Turser, Cort and other "beginner" level guitars in the past and have had customers of all backgrounds and ages like them as well. The bottom line is if it feels and sounds right for you it's the one to get.


----------



## LowWatt

ezcomes said:


> i said it before...if i don't like the way a guitar looks, i won't pick it up, if i pick it up and don't like the way it sounds...it doesn't come home...regardless of price...
> 
> every squire i've played has felt nice, regardless of_ beginner _line...


Yep. First the guitar has to get me on looks to get me to pick it up. Then it needs to feel right to get me to plug it in. Then it needs to sound right to get me to take it home.

Having said that, I played on of these when they first came out and I was amazed how such an inexpensive guitar could hit on all three of those.

I used to think about that on the one humbucker Squier Bullets that Fender had out too. Crazy good little guitars.


----------



## Tarl

I've never owned a Squire and the only one I've tried was a 51. It did not impress me but I hear their Teles are pretty good.


----------



## Warren

Wow,

A lot of replies in a week. Thanks for the email, reminded me to log in once in a while. I'll take a shot at the Tele, I always wanted a Thinline.


----------



## Milkman

I had a Squire Strat which I hot rodded and gigged with for several years. It was a player.


This is not a shamelessly random post in some pathetic attempt to increase the pds in my favour.


Not at all.

Nope


Really it isn't.












Ok, it is.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> I had a Squire Strat which I hot rodded and gigged with for several years. It was a player.
> 
> 
> This is not a shamelessly random post in some pathetic attempt to increase the pds in my favour.
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> Really it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is.


Since you have some good humour there, we will let it pass this time.:smile:

I was going to pass this on on another post, but wanting to try and keep all my posts on a music theme from now on, here are some good books that Mooh suggested on another thread. I recognized one of them and know that is an excellent read for any guitarist. I hope you don't mind the copy and paste Mooh and borrowing your experience for this post. Here are the suggested books.

Other book recommendations beside *The Guitar Cookbook*...*The Guitar Handbook* by Ralph Denyer, and *The Guitar Grimoire* series by Carl Fischer, *Scales And Modes* In The Beginning by Ron Middlebrook, and *Music Theory* by Tom Kolb (Hal Leonard).

PS: I will be posting some more of my funny pictures of cats, dogs, etc. on another thread in this forum for those that want like that kind of thing.


----------



## waveydavey

*make it thin*

Include me please:wave:


----------



## hollowbody

Holy crud! Last time I looked there was only 900 posts! This is getting silly, did you guys quit your jobs??


----------



## Steadfastly

How do you do stretches before playing? Here are some I use. If you have something else that is helpful please post it for us.

[YOUTUBE]7ss6EaCz6WI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steve Adams

Im totally in for a tele!

I really want one bad and that one looks awsome...

now to hope and pray!


----------



## davesvintage

*Squier contest*

I'll have a bash at winning it!!


----------



## Beatles

another thanks to Tapestry Music :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

How are you all doing with scales? Here is a good demonstration of the Minor Pentatonic Scale. If you've been struggling with this or want to learn to play it. I hope you find it useful.

[YOUTUBE]hCYBq8DAJCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

And here is a more complete Pentatonic Lesson. Enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]5QYhVs0cjDM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

tapestrymusic said:


> Absolutely! That's why I put "beginner" in quotes. There's pros out there buying these guitars (VM and Classic Vibe) and loving them. I've carried Jay Turser, Cort and other "beginner" level guitars in the past and have had customers of all backgrounds and ages like them as well. The bottom line is if it feels and sounds right for you it's the one to get.


I am probably middle of the road age wise for this forum. I still have been playing and buying instruments for 15 years now though. I gotta say, it's a fantastic time to be a buyer. So many choices not only for decent budget guitars, but decent budget amps as well.


----------



## ezcomes

[YOUTUBE]axmUsmLwPko&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

a classic tele song...i can show you how to play it...when i win...


----------



## hollowbody

torndownunit said:


> I am probably middle of the road age wise for this forum. I still have been playing and buying instruments for 15 years now though. I gotta say, it's a fantastic time to be a buyer. So many choices not only for decent budget guitars, but decent budget amps as well.


Definitely...budget doesn't necessarily mean cheap anymore, it just means a good value. My CV Tele is as nice a player as any of my guitars and cost a heck of a lot less.


----------



## tapestrymusic

torndownunit said:


> I am probably middle of the road age wise for this forum. I still have been playing and buying instruments for 15 years now though. I gotta say, it's a fantastic time to be a buyer. So many choices not only for decent budget guitars, but decent budget amps as well.


You're right, there are a lot more choices now. One thing to take into consideration these days: The music biz is no different than many other manufacturing sectors worldwide. The made in China stigma is changing and while I'm not defending it, the reality is that it's no longer possible to make products at certain price points that the consumer is willing to pay. So if you want a $300 guitar it's in all likelihood coming out of Asia. 

So what to look for? Western companies are setting up their own manufacturing in Asia using their materials (such as Sitka spruce and other woods), designs, training and management in order to create products at certain price levels. So the major music companies are overseeing production and quality control. 

The bottom line again is how the guitar or amp sounds, feels, etc. but more importantly the warranty and dealer service that goes with the sale. A good example is Jet City amps which are based in Seattle-Michael Soldano design, manufacturing offshore, quality control check here and full warranty attached. We may not agree on why and how but it's the reality in today's world. 

A noteable exception is Godin who are making great guitars here in Canada at very reasonable prices (Seagull, La Patrie, Norman, Simon & Patrick, Art&Lutherie).


----------



## LowWatt

tapestrymusic said:


> You're right, there are a lot more choices now. One thing to take into consideration these days: The music biz is no different than many other manufacturing sectors worldwide. The made in China stigma is changing and while I'm not defending it, the reality is that it's no longer possible to make products at certain price points that the consumer is willing to pay. So if you want a $300 guitar it's in all likelihood coming out of Asia.
> 
> So what to look for? Western companies are setting up their own manufacturing in Asia using their materials (such as Sitka spruce and other woods), designs, training and management in order to create products at certain price levels. So the major music companies are overseeing production and quality control.
> 
> The bottom line again is how the guitar or amp sounds, feels, etc. but more importantly the warranty and dealer service that goes with the sale. A good example is Jet City amps which are based in Seattle-Michael Soldano design, manufacturing offshore, quality control check here and full warranty attached. We may not agree on why and how but it's the reality in today's world.
> 
> A noteable exception is Godin who are making great guitars here in Canada at very reasonable prices (Seagull, La Patrie, Norman, Simon & Patrick, Art&Lutherie).



Ya the manufacturers are finally starting to realize that just contracting an overseas company and saying make me a guitar that looks like "x" that costs less than "Y" doesn't cut it.

They are actually going to them with good design and basic parts/materials standards. Really nice to see. I've been floored by so many supposed "low-end" guitars in the last 5 years.


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> You're right, there are a lot more choices now. One thing to take into consideration these days: The music biz is no different than many other manufacturing sectors worldwide. The made in China stigma is changing and while I'm not defending it, the reality is that it's no longer possible to make products at certain price points that the consumer is willing to pay. So if you want a $300 guitar it's in all likelihood coming out of Asia.
> 
> So what to look for? Western companies are setting up their own manufacturing in Asia using their materials (such as Sitka spruce and other woods), designs, training and management in order to create products at certain price levels. So the major music companies are overseeing production and quality control.
> 
> The bottom line again is how the guitar or amp sounds, feels, etc. but more importantly the warranty and dealer service that goes with the sale. A good example is Jet City amps which are based in Seattle-Michael Soldano design, manufacturing offshore, quality control check here and full warranty attached. We may not agree on why and how but it's the reality in today's world.
> 
> A noteable exception is Godin who are making great guitars here in Canada at very reasonable prices (Seagull, La Patrie, Norman, Simon & Patrick, Art&Lutherie).


Yes, you wonder how Godin continues to make such great guitars at competitive prices. My first guitar was a S&P Cedar 6, which I still own and I get nice remarks on it without asking for them. I hope Godin can continue to stay competitive in the market.


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, you wonder how Godin continues to make such great guitars at competitive prices. My first guitar was a S&P Cedar 6, which I still own and I get nice remarks on it without asking for them. I hope Godin can continue to stay competitive in the market.


Godin's electric's are great quality instruments as well at a great price.I am no expert and this is just my opinion/theory.... but it's because it's totally possible to make a good quality instrument at a competitive price here. I think the prices are massively inflated on a lot of North American made instruments from the bigger companies. 

I'm not saying they could 'beat' the pricing on the Asian made models, but I sure as heck think they could do something to become more competitive. I'd rather they focus on quality control, and competitive pricing then spending the research and development time on the next $10,000 signature model in their line.


----------



## hollowbody

torndownunit said:


> Godin's electric's are great quality instruments as well at a great price.I am no expert and this is just my opinion/theory.... but it's because it's totally possible to make a good quality instrument at a competitive price here. I think the prices are massively inflated on a lot of North American made instruments from the bigger companies.
> 
> I'm not saying they could 'beat' the pricing on the Asian made models, but I sure as heck think they could do something to become more competitive. I'd rather they focus on quality control, and competitive pricing then spending the research and development time on the next $10,000 signature model in their line.


No, you're 100% right. Sure, maybe it takes a little more skills and time to make a set-neck guitar than a bolt-on, but does it justify the price of your average LP Standard vs. your average Standard Strat? Not a chance.


----------



## Steadfastly

The Quebec government also had some huge tax benefits for corporations a few years ago and that may still be going on. The government was trying to lure and keep companies in Quebec. That may have a big effect on their competitive pricing also.

Regardless, they make fine instruments. I wonder if they've ever thought about getting into the amp business or marrying up with someone like Traynor. Both companies make quality products.


----------



## Sundial Secondhand

*Thinline*

I'm hoping to one day buy an Ibanez small-bodied semi-acoustic Jet King.
But if I win the Telecaster.... I'll adjust.

Great Contest! Always nice to have a chance to win something but this is actually something I've really really wanted!!! 
Thanks for the chance.

But what about the people who post more than once?
Do you remove their excess posts before choosing the winner or are they simply disqualified outright?


----------



## Guest

Sundial Secondhand said:


> But what about the people who post more than once?
> Do you remove their excess posts before choosing the winner or are they simply disqualified outright?


Nope and nope. They have greater odds of winning. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Bevo

Better chances of winning?

Hold on let me think about that....


----------



## Bevo

Yup9kkhhd

Thats a great idea!!


----------



## Duster

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, you wonder how Godin continues to make such great guitars at competitive prices. My first guitar was a S&P Cedar 6, which I still own and I get nice remarks on it without asking for them. I hope Godin can continue to stay competitive in the market.


I also have a Simon & Patrick SP6 Cedar, and I too get compliments on it. Mine doesn't look like much, it's a very simple guitar, not a whole lot of binding, purfling, fret markers, or other bling. But when I play it, almost everyone who hears it says "Nice tone!". Maybe because it's so simple-looking, their expectations are lower? In any case, it was my first acoustic, and I haven't felt the need for a better one yet...

--- D


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> The Quebec government also had some huge tax benefits for corporations a few years ago and that may still be going on. The government was trying to lure and keep companies in Quebec. That may have a big effect on their competitive pricing also.
> 
> Regardless, they make fine instruments. I wonder if they've ever thought about getting into the amp business or marrying up with someone like Traynor. Both companies make quality products.


I'm not sure that this apply for Godin.....


----------



## simescan

Good one Bevo!...


----------



## mrmatt1972

Me again! :wave:


----------



## mrmatt1972

Yeah Bevo, good one. :bow:


----------



## NIK0

Good one Bevo!!!! sigiifa


----------



## mrmatt1972

hwopv:sport-smiley-002::bow::smile:


----------



## NIK0

:rockon2:sdsreevilGuitar:


----------



## DUCK

DANG, now thats alot of posts! So heres another!!!


----------



## hollowbody

Yeah, Bevo...that one was ace!


----------



## LowWatt

Hey everybody, while it's nice to fantasize about getting a guitar for nothing, remember to look at the Stolen Gear Registry so you know to keep an eye out to help guys who got nothing for their guitar.

http://guitarscanada.com/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------



## cheezyridr

a good reminder :wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

This post will not, I say, NOT, be helpful in any way to you, unless you want to make a career out of being a musician of comedy. Of course, it may be useful to your soul as being happy can be good for us. If you have a sense of humour, this video should make you happy. Enjoy.











[YOUTUBE]aFjH4ZqwOB4&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

You may also remember this one by Paul McCartney.

[YOUTUBE]kaO4XeHhwo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

OK, that's enough of going down memory lane.


----------



## mrmatt1972

some humor:

http://www.ducksdeluxe.com/jokes.html


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a little video lesson from ThreeChordGuitar.com.
What I like about Mojo from ThreeChord is that there is no pretence here. He is just a good laid back guy. You can look his site over with all his videos and riff exercises at http://www.threechordguitar.com/

You'll notice he's playing a tele, not a thinline, but a tele.

[YOUTUBE]VETdnjZeLhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robert1950

This is my 30th and last post on this thread,... maybe. Anyway, here is a song with a telecaster in it.

[youtube]T12wRBAhcTY[/youtube]


----------



## NeilH

A Fender Thinline.

I quite enjoy PhilX's enthusiasm in the frettedamericana videos...

[YOUTUBE]zu0dBW3KEQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> some humor:
> 
> http://www.ducksdeluxe.com/jokes.html


Matt: That was great! You should have copied and pasted a few. I have done so below. I hope you don't mind???

What's the difference between a fiddle and a violin ?
Who cares - neither one's a guitar.

What's the difference between an oboe and an onion?
No one cries when you chop up an oboe.

"Mommy! Mommy! When I grow up I want to be a guitar player!"
"Now Johnny, you can't do both!"

Now to get back to some music.

[YOUTUBE]3wjLM39fGrs&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeilH

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here's a little video lesson from ThreeChordGuitar.com.
> What I like about Mojo from ThreeChord is that there is no pretence here. He is just a good laid back guy. You can look his site over with all his videos and riff exercises at http://www.threechordguitar.com/


Pretty much the polar opposite of the "dude" in the video I posted. 

Totally agree with you! Mojo's site is great, it's helped me a bunch in the short while that I've been playing/learning to play. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> A Fender Thinline.
> 
> I quite enjoy PhilX's enthusiasm in the frettedamericana videos...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zu0dBW3KEQE[/YOUTUBE]


Hey Neil, that was great! I see what you mean about his enthusiasm. It's at least a 9.5.


----------



## NIK0

I totally agree!!!


----------



## jimmy c g

im in 2 wyn,jim


----------



## Tarl

Anybody ever tried one of these Squires?


----------



## Steadfastly

I don't know if you can live with or without these but seeing that you guys are alive and many of you didn't know this site was available, I would guess on the latter. However, you may enjoy some of the links anyway.


http://www.top100guitarsites.com/index.php3


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here's a little video lesson from ThreeChordGuitar.com.
> What I like about Mojo from ThreeChord is that there is no pretence here. He is just a good laid back guy. You can look his site over with all his videos and riff exercises at http://www.threechordguitar.com/
> 
> You'll notice he's playing a tele, not a thinline, but a tele.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VETdnjZeLhU[/YOUTUBE]


+1, I'm a big fan of Mojo too. Him and Justinguitar are my fave video lesson dudes.


----------



## LowWatt

Tarl said:


> Anybody ever tried one of these Squires?


Yep. I have and was impressed. Almost bought it that day too.

For some reason I seem to remember them having a 25" scale and it led to slightly different feel/sound than your typical Tele. Someone know for sure?


----------



## zontar

Hmm, haven't heard about the scale difference.
I did pick one up once in a music store--but I already play different scale guitars, so maybe that's why I didn't notice it.

It'll still fit the hands of the boy who will get it when I win it.


----------



## Steadfastly

Yes Justin also does some nice videos for us. Here is one explaining a major scale. Enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]LmbMnc2vpFg&feature=PlayList&p=33DE00717DC2BE8D&index=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is a site for guitar enthusiasts. It has guitar news, lessons, information on guitars, amps and a host of other information pertaining to guitar. I hope it has something helpful for you.

http://www.guitarsite.com/


----------



## zontar

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here is a site for guitar enthusiasts. It has guitar news, lessons, information on guitars, amps and a host of other information pertaining to guitar. I hope it has something helpful for you.


What's this site?

Chopped liver?


----------



## urko99

C'mon C'mon C'mon C'mon C"mon now......... Thinline!


----------



## ezcomes

[YOUTUBE]udhS1Ue6czs[/YOUTUBE]

this is a cool lil tele copy


----------



## Steadfastly

I love my Traynor amps. The guys in the States don't know what they're missing!

[YOUTUBE]RiWlXgiPa5M&feature=PlayList&p=BF9DEBE8BDF0007C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

This will be my next and only pedal, the RP155.

Does anyone have one? Would you like to share your views on it if you do?

[YOUTUBE]Jre_sJP9feA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

hollowbody said:


> No, you're 100% right. Sure, maybe it takes a little more skills and time to make a set-neck guitar than a bolt-on, but does it justify the price of your average LP Standard vs. your average Standard Strat? Not a chance.


Ya with my post I was more comparing say Strat or Tele style guitars from various brands. For example, an MIA Tele can cost over $2000 now (52 RI for example). I don't expect to get a guitar of equal quality in a $300 import. But I have to believe a North American manufacturer can produce something close (in both construction and electronics) for a lot less than $2000 without sending the labour overseas.

Which is basically what Godin does. And I may be wrong, but I believe Peavey still sells American made guitars for a very good price and possibly Washburn. So again, fully admitting I am not any expert on the topic, I don't really question 'how can Godin do it'. Because it seems like other manufactures could as well if they wanted.


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> I love my Traynor amps. The guys in the States don't know what they're missing!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RiWlXgiPa5M&feature=PlayList&p=BF9DEBE8BDF0007C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


Shhhh...quit hyping them! The prices have gone up enough already! kqoct


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Shhhh...quit hyping them! The prices have gone up enough already! kqoct


I know. Next thing you know he'll start telling people about Garnet amps...oh I just did. Damn it.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> I know. Next thing you know he'll start telling people about Garnet amps...oh I just did. Damn it.


Bah! You're all a bunch of blabbermouths!!! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Hamstrung

Not that this thread needs it but here's a....


----------



## Duster

Oh, are we still doing this contest thing? What with working and everything, I totally forgot!!

--- D


----------



## Ripper

LowWatt said:


> I know. Next thing you know he'll start telling people about Garnet amps...oh I just did. Damn it.


Yeah don't put people onto those too much yet, they can still be had for a song.


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> Oh, are we still doing this contest thing? What with working and everything, I totally forgot!!
> 
> --- D


I asked for a leave and they asked why. So I told them. The boss muttered something about "priorities." kqoct


----------



## torndownunit

As long as vintage Ampeg's stay under the radar I am content  . I love vintage Traynor's, but I REALLY love vintage Ampegs.


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> As long as vintage Ampeg's stay under the radar I am content  . I love vintage Traynor's, but I REALLY love vintage Ampegs.


Mmm...and old ReverbRocket, with this Tele. That'd be a nice combination right there.


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> Mmm...and old ReverbRocket, with this Tele. That'd be a nice combination right there.


My Reverberocket II is a 66'. To my ears, it combines a bunch of my favourite amps sounds into one. And it does indeed sound KILLER with a Tele. Best Reverb and Tremolo I have heard in an amp.

Since Traynor's developed their 'buzz' in some vintage circles, I think you can actually find some vintage Ampegs for cheaper than vintage Traynors now.


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> My Reverberocket II is a 66'. To my ears, it combines a bunch of my favourite amps sounds into one. And it does indeed sound KILLER with a Tele. Best Reverb and Tremolo I have heard in an amp.
> 
> Since Traynor's developed their 'buzz' in some vintage circles, I think you can actually find some vintage Ampegs for cheaper than vintage Traynors now.


Ottawa is rather lacking of great deals on vintage gear. Where do you find great Ampeg deals? I'd like a little RR kick around amp. That'd be nice.


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> Ottawa is rather lacking of great deals on vintage gear. Where do you find great Ampeg deals? I'd like a little RR kick around amp. That'd be nice.


When I got my Ampeg, I just put out a WTB on Craigslist and was offered a '66 Gemini II for $600 immediately. Great amps. The funny thing is everyone devalued them because of a handful of weird tubes in them. Now with NOS 12ax7, 6L6, EL34 etc... prices gone through the roof, it's almost better to have an amp with weirdo tubes. You can get high quality NOS replacements for just about any preamp tube in there for $10 - 20.

Speaking of which, I lucked out any way. Every 12ax7 in the thing was an Amperex Bugle Boy (3 of them).

For good deals in Ottawa, I remember just seeing a drip edge Silverface Pro Reverb for under a grand at one of the major stores. Really clean looking too. If I had the cash, I'd buy it.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> When I got my Ampeg, I just put out a WTB on Craigslist and was offered a '66 Gemini II for $600 immediately. Great amps. The funny thing is everyone devalued them because of a handful of weird tubes in them. Now with NOS 12ax7, 6L6, EL34 etc... prices gone through the roof, it's almost better to have an amp with weirdo tubes. You can get high quality NOS replacements for just about any preamp tube in there for $10 - 20.
> 
> Speaking of which, I lucked out any way. Every 12ax7 in the thing was an Amperex Bugle Boy (3 of them).
> 
> For good deals in Ottawa, I remember just seeing a drip edge Silverface Pro Reverb for under a grand at one of the major stores. Really clean looking too. If I had the cash, I'd buy it.


I'm never near stores. Welcome to parenthood and the suburbs.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## torndownunit

LowWatt said:


> When I got my Ampeg, I just put out a WTB on Craigslist and was offered a '66 Gemini II for $600 immediately. Great amps. The funny thing is everyone devalued them because of a handful of weird tubes in them. Now with NOS 12ax7, 6L6, EL34 etc... prices gone through the roof, it's almost better to have an amp with weirdo tubes. You can get high quality NOS replacements for just about any preamp tube in there for $10 - 20.
> 
> Speaking of which, I lucked out any way. Every 12ax7 in the thing was an Amperex Bugle Boy (3 of them).
> 
> For good deals in Ottawa, I remember just seeing a drip edge Silverface Pro Reverb for under a grand at one of the major stores. Really clean looking too. If I had the cash, I'd buy it.


Ya mine takes tubes that are REALLY expensive for older ones. But, both JJ and one other company I can't remember make RI's now for a decent price.

I told the story of mine back when I got it. But saw an ad for it on Kijiji, and it was right in my town which is unusual because I am outside the city (usually deal with people in the city). I couldn't even really tell what it was from the photo (other than being an Ampeg) and the guy was asking $250. So I thought it must be a Reissue since they can go for that much used.

When I got there I found not only was it a 1966 Reverberocket II, but he was the original owner and it never left his basement, and rarely been played. He bought it to play accordion through when he was younger, I guess because of the Accordion input lol. So everything is original, and in the most pristine condition you will likely ever see an amp this old in. In literally looks brand new. I had to swap the 2 prong plug, other than that it did fine on it's checkup.


----------



## ezcomes

puckhead said:


>


hahaha...can you imagine if this happened to you??


----------



## hollowbody

ezcomes said:


> hahaha...can you imagine if this happened to you??


That is gross and hilarious!


----------



## Duster

ezcomes said:


> hahaha...can you imagine if this happened to you??


I know! I'd be so embarrassed! That's why I hate when people use video cameras in public places!

--- D


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> Ya mine takes tubes that are REALLY expensive for older ones. But, both JJ and one other company I can't remember make RI's now for a decent price.
> 
> I told the story of mine back when I got it. But saw an ad for it on Kijiji, and it was right in my town which is unusual because I am outside the city (usually deal with people in the city). I couldn't even really tell what it was from the photo (other than being an Ampeg) and the guy was asking $250. So I thought it must be a Reissue since they can go for that much used.
> 
> When I got there I found not only was it a 1966 Reverberocket II, but he was the original owner and it never left his basement, and rarely been played. He bought it to play accordion through when he was younger, I guess because of the Accordion input lol. So everything is original, and in the most pristine condition you will likely ever see an amp this old in. In literally looks brand new. I had to swap the 2 prong plug, other than that it did fine on it's checkup.



Holy sh!t was that ever a great score. Congrats.


----------



## puckhead

hollowbody said:


> That is gross and hilarious!


it's just mesmerizing. I think it's probably from a TV show, as there is a showcase screen logo on the bottom right.


----------



## puckhead

here's the "bump" I was looking for:


----------



## Duster

puckhead said:


> it's just mesmerizing. I think it's probably from a TV show, as there is a showcase screen logo on the bottom right.


That's Randy from The Trailer Park Boys....


--- D


----------



## Guest

I'm here. I'll enter. Why not?


----------



## NIK0

I agree...why not?


----------



## hollowbody

Why ask why? Drink Bud Dry.


----------



## torndownunit

happy wombat.


----------



## NIK0

Drink Bud Dry? Have you gone awry?


----------



## fraser

he does look happy- and kinda cool
do wombats make good pets?
i know raccoons lose thier charm when they get older- but wombats look more docile. except for those claws. they look like they could do some damage. but maybe only if you pissed him off- like by repeatedly poking him in the belly or something.


----------



## torndownunit

fraser said:


> he does look happy- and kinda cool
> do wombats make good pets?
> i know raccoons lose thier charm when they get older- but wombats look more docile. except for those claws. they look like they could do some damage. but maybe only if you pissed him off- like by repeatedly poking him in the belly or something.


Ya I have always been curious about them. Some photos they look cute, and in some they look crazy with huge claws and teeth.

And on another note,

keytar solo.

[YOUTUBE]zb8VoPs6S_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cheezyridr

i bet she was the hot nerd girl in the high school accordion club.
she's a little keytarded :smile:


----------



## torndownunit

The dry ice is far out though. Maybe even totally radical.


----------



## NIK0

fraser said:


> he does look happy- and kinda cool
> do wombats make good pets?
> i know raccoons lose thier charm when they get older- but wombats look more docile. except for those claws. they look like they could do some damage. but maybe only if you pissed him off- like by repeatedly poking him in the belly or something.


Although wombats, especially young ones, look cute and are affectionate, full grown they can be aggressive, threatening, and even dangerous. Wombats are wild animals, not domesticated pets, and as such should be left in the wild where they belong. In most places in Australia, wombats are protected and it's illegal to keep them as pets.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Ottawa is rather lacking of great deals on vintage gear. Where do you find great Ampeg deals? I'd like a little RR kick around amp. That'd be nice.


Iaresee: You may find something here. Regards, Flip.

http://www.thefind.com/instruments/browse-ampeg-vintage-amps


----------



## Steadfastly

When we see what happened in Haiti last night it puts the idea of a free guitar in perspective, does it not?

OTTAWA - Gov. Gen. Michaelle Jean choked back tears Wednesday as she urged her "brothers and sister" in Haiti to be courageous in the face of a devastating earthquake. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100113/national/haiti_earthquake_cda_gg


----------



## TubeStack

tele, tele, tele...


----------



## bleedingfingers

My wife says I need another guitar .

haaa haaa 


cheers B


----------



## NIK0

bleedingfingers said:


> My wife says I need another guitar .
> 
> haaa haaa
> 
> 
> cheers B


Your wife actually said that??? I got to hide everything and sort of introduce it to the family...


----------



## puckhead

Duster said:


> That's Randy from The Trailer Park Boys....
> 
> 
> --- D


ahh.. for whatever reason, I've never seen that show.
which is odd, because I usually enjoy lowbrow humour.


----------



## NIK0

Lucky page #135


----------



## fraser

NIK0 said:


> Although wombats, especially young ones, look cute and are affectionate, full grown they can be aggressive, threatening, and even dangerous. Wombats are wild animals, not domesticated pets, and as such should be left in the wild where they belong. In most places in Australia, wombats are protected and it's illegal to keep them as pets.


thanks niko-
so same as a raccoon then.
:smile:


----------



## NIK0

Yes, you can say that it is quite similar to the raccoon. Skunks make great pets however...why don't you look into adopting one of those since you are interested in having an odd animal in your house. Well maybe not an odd animal but certainly odd to have one in your home as a pet.


----------



## corailz

bleedingfingers said:


> My wife says I need another guitar .
> 
> haaa haaa
> 
> 
> cheers B


I'm not alone anymore that have a comprehensive wife!!!
My wife hope that i'll win it,she wants to learn to play guitar soon.....kkjuw


----------



## fraser

iaresee said:


> Ottawa is rather lacking of great deals on vintage gear. Where do you find great Ampeg deals? I'd like a little RR kick around amp. That'd be nice.


ive been eyeing a 65? reverborocket for a while- just retubed, but not really mint. also not a great price- $650. then youd have shipping.
on the plus side, i know the guy, ive played the amp( and can check it out again for ya) and hes a firmly established seller of gear- storefront etc- no ripoff worries. i like the amp, a lot, and love the old ampegs, but i hesitate to buy it on account of its still too much amp for me in my apartment- and its not exactly a steal. now i want to go buy it lol- but if youd like pm me and ill give you the links- ill be there on saturday if you want pics-


----------



## NIK0

corailz said:


> I'm not alone anymore that have a comprehensive wife!!!
> My wife hope that i'll win it,she wants to learn to play guitar soon.....kkjuw


Ah she hopes you win it! Different story...my wife hopes I win Lotto too  I just assumed that your wife said to you that you need a new guitar and going out to buy a new one would be encouraged 

Well then you wife isn't any different then mine...do you have to hide any new guitar purchases from her and if she notices it you simply say "what do you mean babe, I always had this!" :smile:


----------



## cptheman

NIK0 said:


> Lucky page #135


Gotta get in on this lucky page


----------



## fraser

NIK0 said:


> Yes, you can say that it is quite similar to the raccoon. Skunks make great pets however...why don't you look into adopting one of those since you are interested in having an odd animal in your house. Well maybe not an odd animal but certainly odd to have one in your home as a pet.


ahh yu mistake me. im not actually looking for a pet. i have a fish- named jeff, and he will grow to about a foot long. no room in my place for anything bigger than a fish really. its just a room filled with equipment and a couch to sleep on. i was just making conversation regarding the wombat. i had raccoons once upon a time and was simply postulating.:smile:


----------



## NIK0

fraser said:


> ahh yu mistake me. im not actually looking for a pet. i have a fish- named jeff, and he will grow to about a foot long. no room in my place for anything bigger than a fish really. its just a room filled with equipment and a couch to sleep on. i was just making conversation regarding the wombat. i had raccoons once upon a time and was simply postulating.:smile:


Well your postulation has been addressed!


----------



## torndownunit

fraser said:


> ahh yu mistake me. im not actually looking for a pet. i have a fish- named jeff, and he will grow to about a foot long. no room in my place for anything bigger than a fish really. its just a room filled with equipment and a couch to sleep on. i was just making conversation regarding the wombat. i had raccoons once upon a time and was simply postulating.:smile:


But the Wombat and your fish could hang out!


----------



## Steadfastly

Which of these three do you think is the best?

[YOUTUBE]VAnv66NDZ74[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oqnU83wPmfc[/YOUTUBE]


The solo starts at about 35 seconds into the video.
[YOUTUBE]madax7-lMvM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser

torndownunit said:


> But the Wombat and your fish could hang out!


lol thatd be cool- but ever had a raccoon who is overjoyed to see ya when yu get home jump on you and show affection? it hurts, and leaves permanent marks. and thats when theyre happy to see you. try scolding one for stealing your stuff. ifn a wombat is the same- nah


----------



## Steadfastly

I never understood what "looping" was but these two videos show what you can do the "looping" with an effects pedal or of course in a sound studio. I don't much care for the music on the first video but it's a great demonstration of it. The second is on the more expensive and upgraded RP355. Enjoy, Flip.


[YOUTUBE]im8z96dtPr4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YnLlGbnKFDY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser

ok so now i not only hate humbuckers and anchovies, but loopers too.


----------



## bobb

fraser said:


> ok so now i not only hate humbuckers and anchovies, but loopers too.


How about anchovy flavored humbuckers? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## fraser

bobb said:


> How about anchovy flavored humbuckers? :smilie_flagge17:


pickups arent for eatin bobb- you know that.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Bunch of comedians...


----------



## mrmatt1972

see ya tomorrow.


----------



## fraser

mrmatt1972 said:


> Bunch of comedians...


no- YOURE A COMEDIAN!


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> Bunch of comedians...


I didn't know comedians came in bunches, I thought they came in herds or flocks but not bunches. 

Speaking of comedians, heres one of my favorites.

[YOUTUBE]bZZVZBbDnQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DUCK

Good time to make my HUMP day post!! Happy Hump Day everyone!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly

DUCK said:


> Good time to make my HUMP day post!! Happy Hump Day everyone!!!:smilie_flagge17:


Another 2 1/2 hours and you would have missed it. :smile:


----------



## Guest

Jxdegbhvgfscv

the iPhone equivalent of keyboard mashing.


----------



## hollowbody

Seymour Duncan still haven't finished winding up my pickups, so my Esquire is still woefully unplayable. Help me get my Tele fix!!!!


----------



## tapestrymusic

*Namm*

Made it to Anaheim! I'll try to post some NAMM news and pics in the next couple days...

Oh, and if anyone has flown to the USA out of Canada recently they'll know about the line-ups, extra security and NO carry ons (unless it's a purse) . My son flew out of Vancouver to California last week and had to check everything (and pay extra for the privilege). I flew out of Seattle (cheaper flight) and everybody had carry on bags with every overhead bin jammed. I think one guy brought a small boat! JK:smile:


----------



## LowWatt

tapestrymusic said:


> Made it to Anaheim! I'll try to post some NAMM news and pics in the next couple days...
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has flown to the USA out of Canada recently they'll know about the line-ups, extra security and NO carry ons (unless it's a purse) . My son flew out of Vancouver to California last week and had to check everything (and pay extra for the privilege). I flew out of Seattle (cheaper flight) and everybody had carry on bags with every overhead bin jammed. I think one guy brought a small boat! JK:smile:


Awesome. Any updates are greatly appreciated.


----------



## fraser

tapestrymusic said:


> Made it to Anaheim! I'll try to post some NAMM news and pics in the next couple days...
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has flown to the USA out of Canada recently they'll know about the line-ups, extra security and NO carry ons (unless it's a purse) . My son flew out of Vancouver to California last week and had to check everything (and pay extra for the privilege). I flew out of Seattle (cheaper flight) and everybody had carry on bags with every overhead bin jammed. I think one guy brought a small boat! JK:smile:


if it was me, id have gone in wearing a pair of speedos and carrying nothing but a copy of "apocalypse now" on vhs tape.


----------



## tapestrymusic

fraser said:


> if it was me, id have gone in wearing a pair of speedos and carrying nothing but a copy of "apocalypse now" on vhs tape.


I just went and grabbed a pizza and now I've lost my appetite! Thanks for the imagery!


----------



## fraser

no worries-i look good almost naked


----------



## tapestrymusic

fraser said:


> no worries-i look good almost naked


That makes it worse.


----------



## keeperofthegood

:rockon2: without a tele!


----------



## fraser

ok then- wave yur copy of "apocalypse now" around and yell- ver can i plug this in? ver can i plug this in?


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a vid of one of the smoothest voices you'll hear.

[YOUTUBE]8hg_Jnw4fqc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here's a vid of one of the smoothest voices you'll hear.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8hg_Jnw4fqc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Is good

On the other end of the spectrum of smooth

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mg1C1-MwQIk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mg1C1-MwQIk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DUCK

FlipFlopFly said:


> Another 2 1/2 hours and you would have missed it. :smile:


Better late than never! :smile::rockon2:


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> I didn't know comedians came in bunches, I thought they came in herds or flocks but not bunches.
> 
> Speaking of comedians, heres one of my favorites.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bZZVZBbDnQ0[/YOUTUBE]


André-Philippe Gagnon Yeah...His imitation of "What a wonderfull world" and "We are the world" are stunning........And the best...He's from Québec.....kkjuw


----------



## Carroll1812

Post, cool contest.


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> André-Philippe Gagnon Yeah...His imitation of "What a wonderfull world" and "We are the world" are stunning........And the best...He's from Québec.....kkjuw


What I think is amazing about Gagnon, is he not only imitated people very well, but he imitated them singing. It goes to show us what can be accomplished with practice and dedication. Now, we can't all be like Gagnon but we can improve our singing with practices and dedication.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's one of my favorite Eric Clapton vids.

[YOUTUBE]10qLYy6hiFQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

If you want to stay current with guitar news, here is a site you might want to bookmark. 

http://www.guitarworld.com/articles/news


----------



## Budda

Mine. Because I played a tele tonight, and it was fun.


----------



## jimihendrix

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N6ku_Eo-Sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N6ku_Eo-Sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood

FUNNY POST
​

kqoct because, this is a post contest on a guitar forum, not a guitar forum on a post contest :O


----------



## jimihendrix

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead

jimihendrix said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


I like that dude.


----------



## NIK0

keeperofthegood said:


> FUNNY POST
> ​
> 
> kqoct because, this is a post contest on a guitar forum, not a guitar forum on a post contest :O


Read that 4 times and "HUH"?????????


----------



## NIK0

jimihendrix said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


This is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix

"hello...i am guitar tube...and you are prick"...ha ha ha...

he's hilarious...and an incredible guitar player...check out his "serious" site here...

http://www.guitarmasterclass.net/


----------



## keeperofthegood

NIK0 said:


> Read that 4 times and "HUH"?????????





I just felt at the moment up there that it was simply better to have said:

FUNNY POST!​


----------



## zontar

[YOUTUBE]SnQYoRYedF0[/YOUTUBE]
So which of the Tele lovers here would like this one?


----------



## ezcomes

[YOUTUBE]Bcpofztr19E[/YOUTUBE]

this gets me...three guys so in tune that they can do this...don't see it too much anymore!


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N6ku_Eo-Sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N6ku_Eo-Sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Hi Jimi: Glad to see you're back. I thought you had disappeared on this one.


----------



## Steadfastly

Do you want to be a guitar pro? This video will help you get there in a hurry. I know you're all going to thank me for this! :smile:

[YOUTUBE]ILnjHumUvKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starbuck

jimihendrix said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N6ku_Eo-Sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N6ku_Eo-Sg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Anyone know what model that Gibby is?


----------



## torndownunit

Starbuck said:


> Anyone know what model that Gibby is?


Ya he doesn't play much on it, but man does it ever ring out nicely.


----------



## torndownunit

Since someone posted some Hellecasters, here's one of my favourite youtube clips. It's Jerry Donahue demonstrating his insane string bending techniques, playing The Claw. This blows my mind. My favourite part of this video is the great camera work showing some of his right hand and left hand technique. This is just taken from a documentary, so it's cool they take such great shots.

[YOUTUBE]hhcY5sjb77I[/YOUTUBE]

And it's Tele related!


----------



## torndownunit

Here is my current favourite Tele player. Jim Campilongo. Really unique playing style.

[YOUTUBE]zMlMiKFoSr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duster

FlipFlopFly said:


> The solo starts at about 35 seconds into the video.
> [YOUTUBE]madax7-lMvM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I believe that this is what Prince would call "Working Up a Black Sweat".

That is awesome. He is one of my favourite guitarists, and when I tell non-guitar people that, they think I'm simple. They should see more of what he can do. The man is a real musician in the old-world sense of it.

--- D


----------



## Duster

Here's my favourite music video, showing some great looping skills. This is the winning video from Guitar Rig's "Guitar Rig Hero" contest... "Loop Soup"

[youtube]RLdguW6q12o[/youtube]

--- D

Edit: Um, how do you embed a video.... can anyone see the video I posted, above? - never mind. seem to have gotten it


----------



## corailz

torndownunit said:


> Since someone posted some Hellecasters, here's one of my favourite youtube clips. It's Jerry Donahue demonstrating his insane string bending techniques, playing The Claw. This blows my mind. My favourite part of this video is the great camera work showing some of his right hand and left hand technique. This is just taken from a documentary, so it's cool they take such great shots.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hhcY5sjb77I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And it's Tele related!


Al i have to say is.....WOW!!!!What a technique!!!!!!!


----------



## qdz661

*Gallien Krueger 206 MLE*

Hi, anyone has an idea how much I should be paying for a used Gallien Krueger 206 MLE (please specify if your talking about USD or Can$)? I was told that the two 6" speakers has been replaced with original GK.

The amp is in good working condition. 

Thanks


----------



## darkjune

Duster said:


> I believe that this is what Prince would call "Working Up a Black Sweat".
> 
> That is awesome. He is one of my favourite guitarists, and when I tell non-guitar people that, they think I'm simple. They should see more of what he can do. The man is a real musician in the old-world sense of it.
> 
> --- D


 I love his hat.where can I get one? That was a good example of rock played on the tele.What can't a tele do?I gotta get me one.


----------



## NIK0

Duster said:


> I believe that this is what Prince would call "Working Up a Black Sweat".
> 
> That is awesome. He is one of my favourite guitarists, and when I tell non-guitar people that, they think I'm simple. They should see more of what he can do. The man is a real musician in the old-world sense of it.
> 
> --- D


I agree with you...he is quite the talented man no doubt. You never really here his name pop up when you talk about top guitarists. He is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## LowWatt

Duster said:


> I believe that this is what Prince would call "Working Up a Black Sweat".
> 
> That is awesome. He is one of my favourite guitarists, and when I tell non-guitar people that, they think I'm simple. They should see more of what he can do. The man is a real musician in the old-world sense of it.
> 
> --- D



He's not my style, but I'm always blown away by how great of a guitarist he is.


----------



## Duster

NIK0 said:


> I agree with you...he is quite the talented man no doubt. You never really here his name pop up when you talk about top guitarists. He is one of my favorites as well.


I heard a great story on the CBC a couple of months ago. They were interviewing some up-and-coming Canadian pop/jazz pianist singer/songwriter, and she told a great story about meeting Prince when she was working in LA.

She moved to LA as a teenager to pursue her career, and very early on, she was playing piano in a bar, and Prince came in with his entourage/bodyguards, and watched for about 20 minutes. After they left, one of his bodyguards came back in, and told her that Prince was very impressed with her playing, and would like to have her out to his house sometime to play. She thought, wow, that's cool, sure!

So she ends up going out to his house, and he's got some wicked practice room, of course, and there's a bunch of musicians there playing. She watched for a while, and then Prince asked her to get on the keyboard and join them in jamming. So she finds herself jamming along with Prince and his buddies. After a while they stop playing, and Prince brings out sandwiches, so they eat on his terrace, and she's thinking "What am I doing here, some teenage Canadian girl eating sandwiches on Prince's terrace". She had no idea what it's all about, so she starts asking him questions, like are they auditioning people for a new band, working on a new album, looking for keyboard players?

And he says nope, there's no angle or opportunity or anything... I just like playing music, and I'm always looking for new people to play with, so when I see people out that I like, I invite them over to play music with me and my band. So they eat their sandwiches, go back and play a while, and then it's "Nice meeting you, that was a lot of fun, we should do that again some time."

She thought it was surreal and strange, and I think it's a great story about a very unusual guy that clearly still enjoys music for music's sake, regardless of the fact that he's made a ton of money doing it.

--- D


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> I heard a great story on the CBC a couple of months ago. They were interviewing some up-and-coming Canadian pop/jazz pianist singer/songwriter, and she told a great story about meeting Prince when she was working in LA.
> 
> She moved to LA as a teenager to pursue her career, and very early on, she was playing piano in a bar, and Prince came in with his entourage/bodyguards, and watched for about 20 minutes. After they left, one of his bodyguards came back in, and told her that Prince was very impressed with her playing, and would like to have her out to his house sometime to play. She thought, wow, that's cool, sure!
> 
> So she ends up going out to his house, and he's got some wicked practice room, of course, and there's a bunch of musicians there playing. She watched for a while, and then Prince asked her to get on the keyboard and join them in jamming. So she finds herself jamming along with Prince and his buddies.* After a while they stop playing, and Prince brings out sandwiches, so they eat on his terrace,* and she's thinking "What am I doing here, some teenage Canadian girl eating sandwiches on Prince's terrace". She had no idea what it's all about, so she starts asking him questions, like are they auditioning people for a new band, working on a new album, looking for keyboard players?
> 
> And he says nope, there's no angle or opportunity or anything... I just like playing music, and I'm always looking for new people to play with, so when I see people out that I like, I invite them over to play music with me and my band. So they eat their sandwiches, go back and play a while, and then it's "Nice meeting you, that was a lot of fun, we should do that again some time."
> 
> She thought it was surreal and strange, and I think it's a great story about a very unusual guy that clearly still enjoys music for music's sake, regardless of the fact that he's made a ton of money doing it.
> 
> --- D


Did he make them some pancakes too?


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Do you want to be a guitar pro? This video will help you get there in a hurry. I know you're all going to thank me for this! :smile:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ILnjHumUvKA[/YOUTUBE]


I love this video! The Bellycaster!!!


----------



## darkjune

If we don't win we could all make our own tele.










now here is the one I'm making.



















Looks just like a factory made fender don't it. Ok so I may have done something wrong here.why must I fail at every attempt at guitar making!


----------



## simescan

darkjune said:


> If we don't win we could all make our own tele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here is the one I'm making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like a factory made fender don't it. Ok so I may have done something wrong here.why must I fail at every attempt at guitar making!


I think a couple of your string could use a little more tension...


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Did he make them some pancakes too?


And what about basketball? Did they shoot any hoops? :smile:


----------



## LowWatt

Duster said:


> I heard a great story on the CBC a couple of months ago. They were interviewing some up-and-coming Canadian pop/jazz pianist singer/songwriter, and she told a great story about meeting Prince when she was working in LA.
> 
> She moved to LA as a teenager to pursue her career, and very early on, she was playing piano in a bar, and Prince came in with his entourage/bodyguards, and watched for about 20 minutes. After they left, one of his bodyguards came back in, and told her that Prince was very impressed with her playing, and would like to have her out to his house sometime to play. She thought, wow, that's cool, sure!
> 
> So she ends up going out to his house, and he's got some wicked practice room, of course, and there's a bunch of musicians there playing. She watched for a while, and then Prince asked her to get on the keyboard and join them in jamming. So she finds herself jamming along with Prince and his buddies. After a while they stop playing, and Prince brings out sandwiches, so they eat on his terrace, and she's thinking "What am I doing here, some teenage Canadian girl eating sandwiches on Prince's terrace". She had no idea what it's all about, so she starts asking him questions, like are they auditioning people for a new band, working on a new album, looking for keyboard players?
> 
> And he says nope, there's no angle or opportunity or anything... I just like playing music, and I'm always looking for new people to play with, so when I see people out that I like, I invite them over to play music with me and my band. So they eat their sandwiches, go back and play a while, and then it's "Nice meeting you, that was a lot of fun, we should do that again some time."
> 
> She thought it was surreal and strange, and I think it's a great story about a very unusual guy that clearly still enjoys music for music's sake, regardless of the fact that he's made a ton of money doing it.
> 
> --- D



Wow, that's much more positive than Kevin Smith's story about being invited to Prince's house.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Wow, that's much more positive than Kevin Smith's story about being invited to Prince's house.


http://prince.org/msg/7/156607

Chaka mad. Chaka real mad.


----------



## ezcomes

iaresee said:


> And what about basketball? Did they shoot any hoops? :smile:


http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/cf33f1b763/dave-chapelle-prince-plays-basketball-from-nas

classic episode!! "you and your friends...against me, and the revolution"


----------



## keeperofthegood

darkjune said:


> If we don't win we could all make our own tele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here is the one I'm making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like a factory made fender don't it. Ok so I may have done something wrong here.why must I fail at every attempt at guitar making!


kqoct I LOVE IT!

String, Stick, Box- It's all that's needed; the music comes from inside!


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> And what about basketball? Did they shoot any hoops? :smile:


I wanted to embed a video, but couldn't fine one  stupid youtube and their policies!


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> I wanted to embed a video, but couldn't fine one  stupid youtube and their policies!


Yea, that one is hard to find online. That whole "Murphy Brothers" series is off the wall funny.

Cocaine's a helluva drug. :smile:

Edit: scroll up. ezcomes found it on funnyordie.


----------



## puckhead

RIP Teddy Pendergrass.
(as this thread seems to have become the temporary pub)


----------



## Stephen W.

I have as much a chance of winning this as being seduced by a luscious, seductive, sex kitten who is willing to keep me in a life style that I have only dreamt of just for agreeing to be her Boy Toy. (Well OK, her very own sick, geriatric.) 
Hey, some sex kittens have daddy issues. Or so I've been told. Well... it could happen...


----------



## zbfzbf

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Guest

Stephen W. said:


> I have as much a chance of winning this as being seduced by a luscious, seductive, sex kitten who is willing to keep me in a life style that I have only dreamt of just for agreeing to be her Boy Toy. (Well OK, her very own sick, geriatric.)
> Hey, some sex kittens have daddy issues. Or so I've been told. Well... it could happen...


You don't already have one of those?

(Assumes best Ferris Beuller voice here...)
_
If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up._


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> http://prince.org/msg/7/156607
> 
> Chaka mad. Chaka real mad.


Yep. That's the one. One of the best stories I've ever heard. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Metal Man

Been a while...So posting time!


----------



## Duster

iaresee said:


> http://prince.org/msg/7/156607
> 
> Chaka mad. Chaka real mad.


That's funny. I like Prince even more having read that. Dude is from another planet.

I like this quote:

"I spent a week shooting a documentary for which I wasn't paid , for which I had really no passion for. It was not my story.
And the dude never once said ,'Thanks for taking the time."' 

Sounds like one of my weeks at work. Except mine typically don't make for such entertaining stories. 

--- D


----------



## Guest

Duster said:


> That's funny. I like Prince even more having read that. Dude is from another planet.
> 
> I like this quote:
> 
> "I spent a week shooting a documentary for which I wasn't paid , for which I had really no passion for. It was not my story.
> And the dude never once said ,'Thanks for taking the time."'
> 
> Sounds like one of my weeks at work. Except mine typically don't make for such entertaining stories.
> 
> --- D


And you get paid to do your job.


----------



## Duster

iaresee said:


> And you get paid to do your job.


Not every job, not every week. 

--- D


----------



## ezcomes

http://www.carvinchannel.com/play.php?vid=114

not a tele...but a big tele player...though he's looking quite rough these days!!


----------



## Beatles

once more for good luck :smile:


----------



## LowWatt

ezcomes said:


> http://www.carvinchannel.com/play.php?vid=114
> 
> not a tele...but a big tele player...though he's looking quite rough these days!!


Show me a time in Joe Walsh's life when he didn't look rough.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> I love this video! The Bellycaster!!!


Yea, whenever I want a good ole laugh, Bill comes through.


----------



## Steadfastly

For you Larry Bill fans here's a video for you.

[YOUTUBE]M6RFb8Tcr5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## simescan

Another post,...typed this one with my fingers crossed...


----------



## cptheman

simescan said:


> Another post,...typed this one with my fingers crossed...


Hahaha. Ya well I typed this one with the tips of my horseshoes and 4 leaf clovers 9kkhhd


----------



## mandoman

Another reason why this Forum is cool, great people and prizes...LOL
Gotta love it.


----------



## mrmatt1972

22 hours of work in the last 2 days post.


----------



## hollowbody

Need something to keep permanently at the rehearsal space!!!! Help a brother out!


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is another guitar lesson for us. This is for beginners but we could all use it as a warm up. We are all going to be so good by the time this contest is over with.

[YOUTUBE]O3foklwyolg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DUCK

Another day another post! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly

The lessons are getting a little more involved.

[YOUTUBE]1il3G5YNC2E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Can you "guess who" the American Woman is? You young guys may have a harder time with us who grew up with the Guess Who and Burton Cummings.

[YOUTUBE]0tZ5cwm4jQc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I am going to keep posting until this one is over.


----------



## dolphinstreet

It ain't over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## NeilH

jimihendrix said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2WQk5M2OCk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


I think he's watched too much Borat.


----------



## Robert1950

Post #31 - so I fibbed. But here you go - RDNZL

[youtube]FTtRewhOtOQ[/youtube]


----------



## mandoman

NeilH said:


> I think he's watched too much Borat.


Now that funny...LMAO:rockon2:


----------



## mrmatt1972

The arcade is fun...


----------



## zontar

Not tele player--but he was a Squier player.
And he has been missed.

[YOUTUBE]ikHI7_PMFNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## urko99

I sadly miss Jeff, what a truly great player he was.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keeperofthegood

kqoct


The rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain.


:wave:


----------



## corailz

NeilH said:


> I think he's watched too much Borat.


He's a funny guy tought.LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## NeilH

Not sure if this has been posted before, but this site has some great live in-studio performances. I've spent wayyyyy too much time there...

http://www.fromthebasement.tv/artists


----------



## puckhead

mrmatt1972 said:


> The arcade is fun...


I have sucked at Asteroids for my whole life.
some of these games are a little tougher with a touchpad. I need to hook up a mini-mouse or a trackball or something.


----------



## LowWatt

I hope winning this guitar will make me feel like this :


----------



## cheezyridr

not me. no way dude! 

*I WANNA BE THIS GUY!!!*

[YOUTUBE]rcAHx5SGWG8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

Great that you've got this going but why not tie it in to some fund raising for the site or something? Just an idea.


----------



## Steadfastly

Listen to the tonality....I, I say, listen to the tonality!

[YOUTUBE]7diGL-2CUnc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

And yet another major scale lesson.

[YOUTUBE]XrD_hUru6sE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drazden

zontar said:


> Not tele player--but he was a Squier player.
> And he has been missed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ikHI7_PMFNc[/YOUTUBE]


My favorite video ever. Watch Marcus Miller trying to get a look at what Healey's playing... priceless.

A legend!


----------



## Steadfastly

I think this is our first NAMM picture. Here is the new bass amp from 65 amps.








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a pic of a couple of whacked out guitars at NAMM from Charvel. I think they got the blanks from a couple of snowboards they stole from some kids.:smile:








[/IMG]


----------



## keeperofthegood

​ 

I SAY

WHY WAIT!

:rockon2:
​


----------



## Steadfastly

keeperofthegood said:


> ​
> 
> I SAY
> 
> WHY WAIT!
> 
> :rockon2:
> ​


Well, at least they won't be asking for their things back!


----------



## Steadfastly

I thought I would show everyone where I live.









[/IMG]


Just kidding. This is actually my place.









[/IMG]


And some more guitars from Charvel.








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

This guy really "mixes" things up. What some guys think of!

[YOUTUBE]RwcI0tYBO7s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

In the world of guitars there are many, many styles, shapes and types of guitars, but none of them would utter a sound except tapping on their bodies unless they have strings. Have you ever wondered how these strings are made? Here is an interesting video showing the process. Enjoy! 

[YOUTUBE]4_MVOZnhLVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead

my favourite pic from NAMM so far


----------



## Steadfastly

I like a W-I-D-E fretboard, none of this 1 5/8" at the nut stuff. How about you? Would this be W-I-D-E enough for you?



























[YOUTUBE]N8GoPj3Cq0E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

How do they make them? Check out the Fender factory tour.

[YOUTUBE]KHdQLaoDOoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duster

NeilH said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but this site has some great live in-studio performances. I've spent wayyyyy too much time there...
> 
> http://www.fromthebasement.tv/artists


GREAT SITE! I haven't seen any other Fleet Foxes video footage as enjoyable as the one on that site. I'll be spending some time, that's for sure.

--- D


----------



## ezcomes

puckhead said:


> my favourite pic from NAMM so far


OMG...i would soooooooo love it if those were ALL in my basement...


----------



## Duster

ezcomes said:


> OMG...i would soooooooo love it if those were ALL in my basement...


You'd have to check first to see if that many amps in a basement constitutes a violation of your insurance policy. You could blow your house right off its foundation.

--- D


----------



## urko99

Yes, I believe that it would be tone heaven.


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> I think this is our first NAMM picture. Here is the new bass amp from 65 amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


more tube bass amps. That's what I want to see. 

...though not what I want to lift.


----------



## Guest

Design your own JEM and win 1 of 2. 1 for you, one for Steve Vai. Because he's Steve Vai. Ash-hole.

[YOUTUBE]AjYG8yQStOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mandoman

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought I would show everyone where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Just kidding. This is actually my place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> And some more guitars from Charvel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Loven the ******* hotel...LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Final week coming up for this post contest. Draw to be made next Friday night. Thanks again to Tapestry Music and good luck to all


----------



## RIFF WRATH

ash-hole is right........wow, biggest waste of time watching that........makes me want to never own one of their guitars...........


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought I would show everyone where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I want to live there!!!!!


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> ash-hole is right........wow, biggest waste of time watching that........makes me want to never own one of their guitars...........


Err. Ah. Okay. That's an _extreme_, but vague response. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> Design your own JEM and win 1 of 2. 1 for you, one for Steve Vai. Because he's Steve Vai. Ash-hole.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AjYG8yQStOk[/YOUTUBE]


 I'm feeling sick.


----------



## Ripper

I can't say it makes me want to design a guitar.


----------



## gooberman

I would still like to win!


----------



## Starbuck

RIFF WRATH said:


> ash-hole is right........wow, biggest waste of time watching that........makes me want to never own one of their guitars...........


Why? It thought it was kinda amusing....


----------



## puckhead

Ripper said:


> I can't say it makes me want to design a guitar.


Vai's solos are so wankerish, he should just go all out and play the wangcaster.
imho, ymmv, etc


----------



## Tarl

Vai is not my cup of tea either but I can apreciate his talent.


----------



## Duster

Do you think Steve Vai loves himself a little too much?

Do you think he sleeps with a life size Steve Vai Japanese sex doll, like Tracy Jordan?

--- D


----------



## LowWatt

The man is talented, but I've never been one for Vai. I took my brother to the first Zappa Plays Zappa and in the dueling solos at the end, Dweezil completely smoked Vai. All of Dweezil's stuff was filled with emotion and melody, while Vai's solos sounded like math.


----------



## jimihendrix

is this where i post for the thinline contest...???..


----------



## bagpipe

When did Geddy Lee take up guitar?



iaresee said:


> [YOUTUBE]AjYG8yQStOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

jimihendrix said:


> is this where i post for the thinline contest...???..


hah! Good one.


----------



## puckhead

LowWatt said:


> The man is talented, but I've never been one for Vai. I took my brother to the first Zappa Plays Zappa and in the dueling solos at the end, Dweezil completely smoked Vai. All of Dweezil's stuff was filled with emotion and melody, while* Vai's solos sounded like math*.


that's a good way of putting it.
unbelievably talented, minimal sense of melody (exception - Tender Surrender, for the Love of God).
fwiw, I was blown away by Dweezil on that tour as well. I had no expectations from him at all.


----------



## Guest

bagpipe said:


> When did Geddy Lee take up guitar?


He's gotten older for sure. But haven't we all?


----------



## Guest

puckhead said:


> that's a good way of putting it.
> unbelievably talented, minimal sense of melody (exception - Tender Surrender, for the Love of God).
> fwiw, I was blown away by Dweezil on that tour as well. I had no expectations from him at all.


I love math.

Dweezil was a pretty amazing guitarist at a young age, he just didn't get much mainstream press. Guess he lived in his dad's shadow a bit. His playing on ZPZ has been amazing for sure.

[YOUTUBE]NiimA9LhdUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ezcomes

[YOUTUBE]6_D4QhevNPw[/YOUTUBE]

this is my FAVORITE ozzy song featuring Dweezil


----------



## hollowbody

I could never get into Satch or Vai. Malmsteen has a pretty special place in my heart, though, but that comes from my love of classical music. Although he does get a little too "notey" for me far too often.


----------



## urko99

I saw Steve Vai at the HOB in Hollywood. Very talented fluid Player. It seems that, how fast he can play is his main Focus. There is an arrogance about him that turns my stomach. I walked out after the 5th song pretty dissapointed. I wasn't alone. I suppose there has to be players like this to impress the many young wanna be's.
The previous act was much more my style. "Eric Sardinas" unusual player on an electrified Dobro steel. Another Texas blues wiz kid that can really, really play. Heavily influenced by Johnny Winter when he was priming. 
When I was first begining to learn guitar, Hendrix, Alvin Lee's "Goin' Home", Zeplins first album, Rory Gallager, Seve Lukather, Pink Floyd, Detroit R&R, were just some of the influences that captivated me. Speed yes, but much, much more balaced, melodical players. Not Just flash. Over the years, I have realized on how much more that means to me now. JMHO.


----------



## dres_x

I played my friend's new fender thinline recently and thought it was awesome! hope i win


----------



## DUCK

TGIFF!!! :rockon2:


----------



## keeperofthegood

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBmUQcQdIeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBmUQcQdIeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9nBw--ohySw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9nBw--ohySw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DUCK

Lucky # 1500 yea!!!


----------



## puckhead

DUCK said:


> Lucky # 1500 yea!!!


holy crap this thread has legs.


----------



## mrmatt1972

1502! woo hoo!

I'm so glad it's the weekend.


----------



## DUCK

puckhead said:


> holy crap this thread has legs.


Lots and Lots of legs!! LOL kksjur


----------



## puckhead

DUCK said:


> Lots and Lots of legs!! LOL kksjur


still another freakin' week to go, too.


----------



## Robert1950

Okay,... one more post,... maybe,... again.

For your aesthetic viewing pleasure, a guitarist know for playing a telecaster:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

geeee-whizzzz...........I hate shaving...........what a precarious and dangerous situation.................Keith.........go to sleep and let the experts give you a shave..............nuff said..................


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> my favourite pic from NAMM so far


That's picture is um, um, well um............a bit too orange isn't it?:smile:


----------



## tapestrymusic

LowWatt said:


> more tube bass amps. That's what I want to see.
> 
> ...though not what I want to lift.


Peter Stroud gave me a demo today on the 65 Apollo (plus the Tulepo-a different version of the L'il Elvis). Killer bass head. Yeah, it's on order now...Pics coming soon of the show when I get back.


----------



## Budda

those cabs are 100lbs each.. poor guys.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> I want to live there!!!!!


Someone told me it was a made up picture but it sure looks real doesn't it? It would be a hoot living there for the summer, as long as everyone got along well. Perhaps if they were all musicians and you had a little jam after supper every night. That could be fun.


----------



## mrmatt1972

ONe more post before signing off!


----------



## LowWatt

damnit #1501


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> is this where i post for the thinline contest...???..


No, no, Jimi! This is the Thickskull contest! Your skull isn't thick enough to be in here. This is where you go to enter the Thinline contest. :smile: http://www.epicski.com/


----------



## mrmatt1972

OK, one more since I got hooked again before I left...


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Peter Stroud gave me a demo today on the 65 Apollo (plus the Tulepo-a different version of the L'il Elvis). Killer bass head. Yeah, it's on order now...Pics coming soon of the show when I get back.


C'mon Dave? Man, we've been waiting patiently! Didn't you bring a camera and a USB cord?:smile: OK, we'll be patient a little bit longer, but you're going to make me "steal" a few from that other forum, you know, the one where people are a lot more rude. For example, for all these posts on this contest thread, on the other forum, someone may have hacked into the computer, found my address and come and shot me by now!


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> OK, one more since I got hooked again before I left...


Matt: What, do they turn the lights out at 9:00pm in Espanola? Sleep well, dream of my Thinline and me rocking with it!:smile:9kkhhd:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

OK, I know this is a thread about a Thinline guitar from Tapestry Music but here's a little feed for our drummer members from NAMM 2010.

[YOUTUBE]PTd9vvV0hZ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



PS: For those of you that are interested, it's a close game tonight between the Caps and the Leafs in Washington tonight. With 6 minutes left, Washington leads by..............6 to 1. Of course, close is relative.


----------



## Steadfastly

And some more NAMM updates. The first vid is from Taylor guitars.


[YOUTUBE]zAHFnq6DHRk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


And the second is the um... and theum...and To0R8jYMHOI&NR=1 andum... video from PRS guitars. Don't you thing she would have rehearsed a bit or a bit more before being interviewed? 
Oh, and the shot of the double guitar is a camera man's dream. I know I'm picking on them but they've paid $1000.00's and $1000.00's to get to this show and you'd think they would want to make it as professional as possible. Listen to it and you'll see what I mean.

[YOUTUBE]To0R8jYMHOI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

A little more shred. This time from Larry Mitchell. The shred guys always seem to have HUGE hands. That just me noticing that?

[YOUTUBE]2EZ9IQqNqhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

I knew I shouldn't have but I went into the L&M store in Brampton(Tapestry, I would've been in your store if you put one in my area. My address is.....) today and started browsing through the guitars and came across the Godin 5th Avenue. I have looked at this guitar online and read the specs and it didn't do a thing for me. What a difference when you see it and have one in your hands. I played it unplugged and for me, it felt like "my" guitar. It comes with no p/u's one P-90 or double P-90's. I liked the one with the two P-90's, of course, because that's the most expensive of the three. They can be had for around $900.00. Anyone want to by a nice S&P Cedar and an Ibanez AG-75? Here's a pic for you.








[/IMG]

I also looked at this beautiful Ibanez AF83BBS (I think). I can't find a picture but it too was gorgeous. Again around $900.00. You sure you don't want to buy my other guitars?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly - seriously dude. 719 posts and you haven't figured out how to use the IMG tags yet? C'mon man. You're killing me here...


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> A little more shred. This time from Larry Mitchell. The shred guys always seem to have HUGE hands. That just me noticing that?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2EZ9IQqNqhg[/YOUTUBE]


Iaresee: I only listened to the first two minutes but I liked it. What I saw, I wouldn't call shred because it was melodic where I find most shred is just fast hands and fingers and "noise" but not very musical. This was musical.

Regarding the HUGE hands. No, I couldn't agree with you there. You see, I have large hands and I don't play anywhere close to shred or as good as the video either. Thanks for the vid, Flip.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Regarding the HUGE hands. No, I couldn't agree with you there. You see, I have large hands and I don't play anywhere close to shred or as good as the video either. Thanks for the vid, Flip.


Errr. The statement was, "Do all shredders have large hands?" not "Do all people with large hands shred?" -- quite different. :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Errr. The statement was, "Do all shredders have large hands?" not "Do all people with large hands shred?" -- quite different. :smile:


Errr....I was hoping you wouldn't pick up on that. It's funny, the first thing I noticed was his long fingers and a bit slimmer than mine. I would trade him hands any day or perhaps just the left one. That would be unique; I'd have one white one and one dark one!:smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood

COMIC INTERLEWD
​
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGxxLpDHdnI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGxxLpDHdnI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

NAMM pics. Anyway you fry it (Fryette), these amps are smokin'!








[/IMG]


----------



## LowWatt

FFF 9 of the last 14 posts. I've been defending you, but that's distasteful.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Funny stuff in this thread


----------



## fraser

i like girls with chunky round bottoms.


----------



## torndownunit

Man those are some serious amp displays in those NAMM photos.


----------



## puckhead

torndownunit said:


> Man those are some serious amp displays in those NAMM photos.


Tone Merchants show at NAMM tonight (Pete Thorn, Steve Stevens etc).
I'm looking forward to the clips tomorrow


----------



## Overt1

sign me up~!


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> FFF 9 of the last 14 posts. I've been defending you, but that's distasteful.


Thanks for the defense. And the reminder that I need to speed up! Guys like you are hard to find! As to the number of posts, well, you guys are going to have to work harder.:smile:

PS: I really don't care if I win. I'm just having a fun time. It only takes me a second to post while I do other things here in my office. I do try to include something useful in my posts, though, so perhaps I've been of some use to someone besides irritating them with my number of posts. Best regards, Flip.

Oh, and here's another lesson that perhaps someone can use. We might call this the open middle pinky lesson. You'll see why when you watch the video.

[YOUTUBE]kjb4hvhYMFs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> Tone Merchants show at NAMM tonight (Pete Thorn, Steve Stevens etc).
> I'm looking forward to the clips tomorrow


Puckhead: I'm not sure if this is a NAMM clip or not as it did not say. Enjoy it anyway.

[YOUTUBE]MRFRvPjNau0&feature=PlayList&p=DA9D4C2C02259366&playne[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

I hope Tapestry Music appreciates this video from Jet City Amps. I posted a pic the other day but here is something live. My opinion, even though nobody cares is.......nice amps and I like the simplicity.

[YOUTUBE]3aZRJa8AVOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimihendrix

hmmm...is there a copyright issue here...???...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/246YU-UC4Pc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/246YU-UC4Pc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CocoTone

You can all go home now,,,I'm winning!

CT.


----------



## Steadfastly

Thanks for the update Coco, but let me first show you how the Godin Electric guitars are made.

[YOUTUBE]eJgK_d19p80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

And here is the Godin NAMM 2010 Booth video.

[YOUTUBE]5kni8HY7xjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

This is from last year's NAMM show. The video is of the Godin 5th Ave. Kingpin. They now have the Kingpin II with two P-90's. If possible, that will be my next guitar. Sorry, LowWatt, but nobody else is posting these videos and pics of the NAMM show and this is the highlight of the year for musicians, so I had to post them.

[YOUTUBE]6haU9N-P8O4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrmatt1972

Good morning post! I'm so happy it's Saturday today, the whole family is still asleep, and I get some time to myself!


----------



## Tarl

FlipFlopFly said:


> I hope Tapestry Music appreciates this video from Jet City Amps. I posted a pic the other day but here is something live. My opinion, even though nobody cares is.......nice amps and I like the simplicity.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3aZRJa8AVOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


For some reason i liked the tone on the combo much better. The iso cab is a great idea.


----------



## corailz

mrmatt1972 said:


> Good morning post! I'm so happy it's Saturday today, the whole family is still asleep, and I get some time to myself!


It's really nice,i wish you a nice day!!!I have to help my sister in moving....so,it'll be a long day for me.hwopv


----------



## tapestrymusic

Thanks, Flip. Sorry about no pics yet-sharing a wireless connection at a hotel with hundreds of other people means it takes 20-30 seconds for a page to load. Spent 2 hours last night trying to edit photos and post with my laptop freezing around a dozen times so I gave up. I'll try again this am before I head over.



FlipFlopFly said:


> I hope Tapestry Music appreciates this video from Jet City Amps. I posted a pic the other day but here is something live. My opinion, even though nobody cares is.......nice amps and I like the simplicity.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3aZRJa8AVOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> This is from last year's NAMM show. The video is of the Godin 5th Ave. Kingpin. They now have the Kingpin II with two P-90's. If possible, that will be my next guitar. Sorry, LowWatt, but nobody else is posting these videos and pics of the NAMM show and this is the highlight of the year for musicians, so I had to post them.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6haU9N-P8O4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


Ah, but this is "The Open Mic (Non Music Related)". A thread in "Music (General music section, whatever you want)" would be more appropriate. 

Actually, they'd be good to add to this thread : http://guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=30244


----------



## Robert1950

During boxing week I was planning to pick up a Blackheart Little Giant. The day I was going to go in, I just didn't. After watching the demo of the Pico Valve, I'm glad I didn't. The ability to swap different tubes is a real asset for experimentation. My only question is, when to they plan to bring it onto the market.


----------



## tapestrymusic

Robert1950 said:


> During boxing week I was planning to pick up a Blackheart Little Giant. The day I was going to go in, I just didn't. After watching the demo of the Pico Valve, I'm glad I didn't. The ability to swap different tubes is a real asset for experimentation. My only question is, when to they plan to bring it onto the market.


Anticipated delivery is in March.


----------



## mrmatt1972

signing off for a while. See ya.


----------



## DUCK

WB GC Forums! Looks Great!!! Good Job! :bow:


----------



## hollowbody

Sure does. Time to start making this thread into a monster again!


----------



## urko99

Great new look! Nice job guys!


----------



## GuitarSkater

[YOUTUBE]I can't wait till the draw!!! This guitar looks AWESOME!!!![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarSkater

the guitar looks awsome!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972

Woo hoo, new forum log on post.

Thanks Guitars Canada


----------



## cheezyridr

oh cool! i'll try to slide in another one


----------



## dres_x

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## NeilH

Hey, New forum looks great.

With the Winter Olympics a month away, here's something to get you in the mood ...the young sport of Nordic Snowboarding. Maybe one day these guys will be skootching their way to the medal podium. Enjoy!!!

[YOUTUBE]4w7sVSMbjyM[/YOUTUBE]

(Since this is in the "Non-Music Related" forum, I figured it would be okay to post)


----------



## bobb

Is it the 22nd yet?


----------



## puckhead

bobb said:


> Is it the 22nd yet?


6 days left, 60 more pages...


----------



## Guest

Testing the Advanced Editor out. Nice. I like it.


----------



## banditguy

Why bother posting.....That guitar is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo

Well, I guess multiple posts are okay, so here's my 2nd!!!


----------



## Ripper

well my first post on the new look forum


----------



## corailz

Ripper said:


> well my first post on the new look forum


Yup!Same thing for me!!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Thanks, Flip. Sorry about no pics yet-sharing a wireless connection at a hotel with hundreds of other people means it takes 20-30 seconds for a page to load. Spent 2 hours last night trying to edit photos and post with my laptop freezing around a dozen times so I gave up. I'll try again this am before I head over.


That must be frustrating! Don't beat yourself up over it, just do what you can.


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarSkater said:


> the guitar looks awsome!!!


Err.....your post previous to this wasn't. It left a lot, like actually everything to be desired.:smile: Perhaps that's because it somehow ended up blank.:wave:


----------



## Guest

Death Cab for Cutie making an attempt at Simple Minds' Don't You (Forget About Me). What do you think? I think they did pretty good. It's a seriously tough song to reinterpret and make your own.

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/471841/death-cab-for-cutie-dont-you-forget-about-me.jhtml#id=1629759

(Sorry, no YouTube embed available)


----------



## Robert1950

tapestrymusic said:


> Anticipated delivery is in March.


What will be the MSRP/Street Price of the Pico Valve ?


----------



## darkjune

what happened here,where am I?


----------



## darkjune

how the freek do I put a pic by my name?


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm not too sure I like the new format yet, but it's probably because it's different and most of us hate different. We mostly like things to remain the same.

On the other hand, HC has been vowing to update their program for weeks and was supposed to be updated by Jan. 4th. It is still the same with no word when it would be updated. GC said it would be today, that the site would be down for a certain number of hours and back up at a certain time and pretty much hit the timing bang on. All the links still work, the posts are still here and it doesn't look a whole lot different. The only thing that will take some getting used to are the new icons at the top of the page. One other thing that works now and didn't on the old site is the quick reply feature and that is a good thing. Way to go Scott!


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> how the freek do I put a pic by my name?


DJ: Go into your profile and follow the links.


----------



## darkjune

Ok, so I went to the guitar store today to try the thin line tele out.The guitar was $50 more then the add on their site and it was all scratched up and was being sold as new.So I tryed it anyway and I have to say it plays like a dream and sounds pretty good too.If you get a chance to try one I think you will agree this guitar aint too bad.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Orange vs Marshall vs Fender Micro Amp Shoot-Out TTK Style! Winter NAMM 2010 '10*

Here is a comparison of some Micro Amps I thought was interesting. I agree with his estimate on the Marshall since I have it. but it does work and what do you expect from a 2" speaker?

[YOUTUBE]oKWHGVD5VXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> DJ: Go into your profile and follow the links.


yep I tryed that but aint haven much luck


----------



## Tarl

darkjune said:


> Ok, so I went to the guitar store today to try the thin line tele out.The guitar was $50 then the add on their site and it was all scratched up and was being sold as new.So I tryed it anyway and I have to say it plays like a dream and sounds pretty good too.If you get a chance to try one I think you will agree this guitar aint too bad.


Was this the actual Tele that is up as a prize or just the same model?


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> yep I tryed that but aint haven much luck


I see what you mean. Try contacting GC at the bottom of this page. I'm amazed at how quick they get back to me with any question and they (Scott) is very nice about it too.


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> Ok, so I went to the guitar store today to try the thin line tele out.The guitar was $50 more then the add on their site and it was all scratched up and was being sold as new.So I tryed it anyway and I have to say it plays like a dream and sounds pretty good too.If you get a chance to try one I think you will agree this guitar aint too bad.


DJ: Did you pick it up?


----------



## keeperofthegood

Looks like my friend Terri is having a blast at NAMM this year!!


----------



## zontar

Well, the new format will take some getting used to, but I've been through this on various forums (Forii?)

Anyway--so far so good.

I got to jam a bit last night--it was fun.

I may be getting some more chances with others as well.

I may have to actually start learning actual songs again...:smile:


----------



## darkjune

Tarl said:


> Was this the actual Tele that is up as a prize or just the same model?


no it was just the same model not the one they are giving away.


----------



## keeperofthegood

darkjune said:


> how the freek do I put a pic by my name?


Step 1) become a supporting member
Step 2) go to http://www.guitarscanada.com/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> DJ: Did you pick it up?


Did I buy it? No, it was all scratched and more money then their add so no.If they would have offerd to lower the price then I would have but if I buy something new I think it should look new.


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> Did I buy it? No, it was all scratched and more money then their add so no.If they would have offerd to lower the price then I would have but if I buy something new I think it should look new.


If their ad said $50.00, I would have pushed them to stick by it.


----------



## Steadfastly

*A Har Guitar?*

One of the more original guitars you'll see at NAMM 2010. 

PS: I meant "Harp (not Har) Guitar.








[/IMG]


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> If their ad said $50.00, I would have pushed them to stick by it.


 
The add was for $300 ,when I got there it was $350, and it had all the scratches on it. so I did'nt even bother asking.I did ask what was with all the scratches on it and if it was used, and he told me it was new but it had just been thier for a while.It was covered with dust too so I think he was tell the truth.the condition of the guitar was kind of a turn off.


----------



## darkjune

I see the peavey vypyr 75 is going for $300 usd.Is this a good buy?


----------



## puckhead

Tarl said:


> Was this the actual Tele that is up as a prize or just the same model?


Actual guitar is coming from Tapestry Music in Whiterock, BC


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> I see the peavey vypyr 75 is going for $300 usd.Is this a good buy?


It seems to have very good reviews. I have not tried it, personally. Have you heard it yourself?


----------



## Dirtybender

A new tele would make my day!


----------



## darkjune

think I may try one out, look like a pretty good amp.


----------



## cptheman

FlipFlopFly said:


> One of the more original guitars you'll see at NAMM 2010.
> 
> PS: I meant "Harp (not Har) Guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is so cool. I've always harp guitars were really cool looking, but never seen an electric one before. (maybe the guitar looks better because of the guitar thats next to it)


----------



## zontar

FlipFlopFly said:


> One of the more original guitars you'll see at NAMM 2010.
> 
> PS: I meant "Harp (not Har) Guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


It's actually an electric sitar.

the extra strings on the side are supposed to ring in sympathy with what you're playing--and while you can't see it well in the picture--the bridge isn't like a normally bridge.

It's flatter to produce the "buzzy" sound of a sitar.

Vinny Bell pioneered this idea in the 60's with Daneclectro/Coral.

Go here, scroll down and click on the video link.

I've played these--they are cool.

Limited in use perhaps, but still cool.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> It's actually an electric sitar.
> 
> the extra strings on the side are supposed to ring in sympathy with what you're playing--and while you can't see it well in the picture--the bridge isn't like a normally bridge.
> 
> It's flatter to produce the "buzzy" sound of a sitar.
> 
> Vinny Bell pioneered this idea in the 60's with Daneclectro/Coral.
> 
> Go here, scroll down and click on the video link.
> 
> I've played these--they are cool.
> 
> Limited in use perhaps, but still cool.


Thanks for the info and the link. I listened to a clip. I was going to post it but I didn't want to upset anyone. It's way, way too buzzy for my liking. You can get that sound with an effects processor if you want it. Actually, with the effects processors on the market now, the only reason for different guitars, is the difference in playability, looks and simply wanting another one and another..........


----------



## Nemo

FlipFlopFly said:


> I'm not too sure I like the new format yet, but it's probably because it's different and most of us hate different. We mostly like things to remain the same.
> ...
> Way to go Scott!


I found it a bit jarring at first blush, but having poked around for a bit, I like it. The thanks have disappeared though...


----------



## Steadfastly

I love pedals and what they can do and they just keep getting better and better. They are beginning, and perhaps starting to end, the requirement of this amp, or that amp, over some other brand, style, etc. Here is the DigiTech RP1000. It's not cheap but not a fortune either and it has some marvellous capabilities. There are 30 days of these and here are three of them.

[YOUTUBE]MeaEfUJil6U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YeDbGM1st3s&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]B6WNzv-RFg4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 23cicero

I haven't been around for a couple of months -- Man this is a pretty big thread for a Post Contest but regardless: I'm in.


----------



## 23cicero

Let me just double my chances with this post and then I'm going to go do some Black Magic Voodoo rituals and exsanguinate a goat to improve my odds even more - "Sponde!"


----------



## puckhead

Nemo said:


> I found it a bit jarring at first blush, but having poked around for a bit, I like it. The thanks have disappeared though...


you can still "add to user's reputaion" by clicking the star looking thingie on the bottom left of a post.


----------



## ratdog

Looking forward to winning !


----------



## shoretyus

Ratdog you suck I wanted #1600 .....


----------



## ratdog

Sorry shoretyus !!


----------



## torndownunit

shoretyus said:


> Ratdog you suck I wanted #1600 .....


Ya but you are one better!


----------



## Guest

Still having some troubles with the new layout and software. The goto new post button doesn't work quite right. It takes you to the page, but not the post.


----------



## Milkman

Gold Tele with F-hole.......mmmmmmm

That woman of mine will be old and blind before I hock that old guitar.

Twang, twang, a diddle dang, dang, and another dang twang, another dang twang


----------



## mrmatt1972

I still really want to win!!


----------



## LowWatt

Nice job. That song is nearly impossible to own.


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> Death Cab for Cutie making an attempt at Simple Minds' Don't You (Forget About Me). What do you think? I think they did pretty good. It's a seriously tough song to reinterpret and make your own.
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/471841/death-cab-for-cutie-dont-you-forget-about-me.jhtml#id=1629759
> 
> (Sorry, no YouTube embed available)


Sorry. That was the post I was referencing above. Still adjusting to the new shteez.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Sorry. That was the post I was referencing above. Still adjusting to the new shteez.


ha! Yea, I thought you were talking to Milkman. That made me want to try my hand at covering it.


----------



## hollowbody

Hungover wake up post!


----------



## Jordan Chin

lol, this is a really cool idea to bring up some popularity on the forum.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Still having some troubles with the new layout and software. The goto new post button doesn't work quite right. It takes you to the page, but not the post.


You noticed that too eh? Yes, it requires a bit more scolling but I guess they'll get the little bugs ironed out in a bit. It's amazing how quick GC was at the change and getting back on line!


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Still having some troubles with the new layout and software. The goto new post button doesn't work quite right. It takes you to the page, but not the post.


You noticed that too eh? Yes, it requires a bit more scolling but I guess they'll get the little bugs ironed out in a bit. It's amazing how quick GC was at the change and getting back on line!


----------



## Duster

Bored at work on a Sunday when I should be home playing guitar post.

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

For you pedal heads, here is another video on the DigiTech X-Series. I find this guy so helpful in pedal explanation and I think by watching these he could save us a lot of money by helping to decide, not only which pedal to buy, but what not to buy. Enjoy, Flip.

[YOUTUBE]x-hxKtAPjN4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> you can still "add to user's reputaion" by clicking the star looking thingie on the bottom left of a post.


The thanks are back! All the "thanks" records have disappeared though.


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> you can still "add to user's reputaion" by clicking the star looking thingie on the bottom left of a post.


The thanks are back! All the "thanks" records have disappeared though.


----------



## darkjune

5 more sleeps


----------



## GuitarsCanada

This thread is massive now.


----------



## Bela Oxmyx

Yeah, count me in


----------



## the_fender_guy

Pleased to have a pulse today. Be even nicer to have a nice new Tele to go along with my pulse.


----------



## the_fender_guy

My post didn't appear. how does that affect this thread/contest if posts don't appear?


----------



## DUCK

Sunday Post! Where did the weekend go? Man!!!


----------



## Guest

Double posting bug is handy for this contest, for sure.


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> This thread is massive now.


Yea, you know TGP closes threads after a 1000 posts. Apparently beyond 1k posts really drags on vBulletin's indexing performance.


----------



## Guest

There's also a weird wrapping thing going on. No matter how wide I make my browser window the new layout is wrapping the text in responses at a pretty early point. See the question mark area -- why didn't it just expand fill that? (click for bigger)


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Double posting bug is handy for this contest, for sure.


That's a good point


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Double posting bug is handy for this contest, for sure.


Yes, that's happened to me a couple of times. Even when I tried to refresh so that wouldn't happen it still didn't work. And what's weird, is it didn't happen yesterday when they brought the site back online.


----------



## Steadfastly

I think they got the double posting thing fixed.

PS: I'm going to start a poll in case anyone sees this post. The poll will be who likes the new format and who doesn't. It should be interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Pleased to have a pulse today. Be even nicer to have a nice new Tele to go along with my pulse.


I hope this is not the pulse you are talking about.

http://www.mclaughlin-air.com/lennoxpressrelease1.htm


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> This thread is massive now.


Is it beyond what you expected?

Do you want to estimate a final number of posts?


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> Is it beyond what you expected?
> 
> Do you want to estimate a final number of posts?


no more then 2500 I recon.


----------



## ezcomes

2500 attempts to get my guitar though 
hope everyone had a rocking weekend!


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> 2500 attempts to get my guitar though
> hope everyone had a rocking weekend!


Now that the Dallas Cowgirls just got rocked by the Vikings to the tune of 34-3, the weekend got even better.


----------



## corailz

GuitarsCanada said:


> This thread is massive now.


Yes,and the stakes are bigger each time you post a winning contest!!!!!!
Really, this site is totally awsome(For more than just contests)....


Thanks alot to GuitarsCanada and Tapestry Music!!!


----------



## shoretyus

corailz said:


> http://www.myspace.com/plasticbranch
> 
> NICE tunes dude


----------



## ronmac

The end is nigh (or is that neigh)...


----------



## Dieter Billinger

Too many guitars to list. Some really nice some absolute junk. A thinline would be nice.
best regards
Dieter


----------



## shoretyus

shoretyus said:


> corailz said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/plasticbranch
> 
> NICE tunes dude
> 
> 
> 
> They are greaat tunes thnks
Click to expand...


----------



## Bevo

I though I missed out on the guitar as the draw I thought was yesterday..happy day, one more week till my new guitar.

Don't know why you guys keep thinking its headed your way, don't worry I won't rub it in.


----------



## urko99

It's time for the sunday night post.


----------



## fraser

"It's good to fly Lufthansa to London...all the pilots know the way..." - john lennon- lol!


----------



## puckhead

[video=youtube;7U7eFhI8gxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U7eFhI8gxk[/video]

pure unadulterated tone


----------



## fraser

- Verse -
E A sus2
Ive got wheels of polished steel
A maj7 E
Ive got tires that grab the road
E A sus2
Ive got seats that selflessly hold my friends
A maj7 chord#4 
And a trunk that can carry the heaviest of loads

- Chorus - 
A E
Ive got a mind that can steer me to your house
A E 
And a heart that can bring you red flowers
A maj7 C#m/E 
My intentions are good and earnest and true
Chord#4 A maj7 A
But under my hood is internal combustion
E A
Satan is my motor
E A 
Hear my motor purr
E A
Satan is my motor
E A
Hear my motor purr
C#m/E A sus2 Chord#4
Satan is the only one who seems to understand

- Verse -
E A sus2
Ive got brakes, Im wide awake
A maj7 E 
I can stop this car at any time
E A sus2
At the very last second I can change directions
A maj7 Chord#4 
Turn completely around if I feel so inclined

- Chorus -


----------



## corailz

shoretyus said:


> corailz said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/plasticbranch
> 
> NICE tunes dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot man.I'm just as a guest in that Album,but i'm very proud of it....:rockon2:
Click to expand...


----------



## davetcan

here is my token post to try and win this thing.


----------



## cheezyridr

still another try


----------



## shoretyus

davetcan said:


> here is my token post to try and win this thing.


You tokin' AGAIN???


----------



## bobb

shoretyus said:


> You tokin' AGAIN???


[youtube]Ye3ecDYxOkg[/youtube]


----------



## Steadfastly

Bevo said:


> I though I missed out on the guitar as the draw I thought was yesterday..happy day, one more week till my new guitar.
> 
> Don't know why you guys keep thinking its headed your way, don't worry I won't rub it in.


Rubbing is not good for the Thinline series. It's hard on the guitar's finish......and mine.:smile:


----------



## hollowbody

fraser said:


> - Verse -
> E A sus2
> Ive got wheels of polished steel
> A maj7 E
> Ive got tires that grab the road
> E A sus2
> Ive got seats that selflessly hold my friends
> A maj7 chord#4
> And a trunk that can carry the heaviest of loads
> 
> - Chorus -
> A E
> Ive got a mind that can steer me to your house
> A E
> And a heart that can bring you red flowers
> A maj7 C#m/E
> My intentions are good and earnest and true
> Chord#4 A maj7 A
> But under my hood is internal combustion
> E A
> Satan is my motor
> E A
> Hear my motor purr
> E A
> Satan is my motor
> E A
> Hear my motor purr
> C#m/E A sus2 Chord#4
> Satan is the only one who seems to understand
> 
> - Verse -
> E A sus2
> Ive got brakes, Im wide awake
> A maj7 E
> I can stop this car at any time
> E A sus2
> At the very last second I can change directions
> A maj7 Chord#4
> Turn completely around if I feel so inclined
> 
> - Chorus -


Love that song! Cake has _soooo_ many really well written and interesting songs.


----------



## mandoman

I guess you guys are gonna be pissed when a newbie wins, Oh well I'll take good care of her...LMAO


----------



## Rugburn

bobb said:


> [youtube]Ye3ecDYxOkg[/youtube]


*I'm thinking "toke" means different things to different people.*


----------



## Steadfastly

I've posted a few of these lessons in the last week. For those of you that are interested, here is number 5.

[YOUTUBE]w8xToyOSJ40&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

And here are the last two, numbers 6 & 7. Enjoy, Flip.

Number 6:

[YOUTUBE]x45ByrQIdrY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And number 7:

[YOUTUBE]LTrtWvs10ic&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xuthal

The sky was dark,the moon was high.
All alone just she and I.
Her hair was soft,her eyes were blue.
I knew just what she wanted me to do.
Her skin so soft,her legs so fine.
I ran my fingers down her spine.
I did`nt know how but I tried my best.
I started by placing my hands on her breast.
I remember my fear,my fast beating heart,
But slowly she spread her legs apart.
And when I did it I felt no shame.
All at once the white stuff came.
At last it`s finished,It`s all over now.
My first time ever
At milking a cow.


----------



## xuthal

this ones a blonde joke:

As a North Bay trucker stops for a red light on Hwy.11, a

blonde catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his
truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker lowers the
window, and she says, "Hi, my name is Heather, and you
are losing some of your load!"






The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street.
When the truck stops for another red light, the girl
catches up again.. She jumps out of her car runs up and
knocks on the door. Again, the trucker lowers the window.






As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly,
"Hi, my name is Heather, and you are
losing some of your load!"






Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and
continues down the street. At the third red light, the same
thing happens again.






All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up,
knocks on the truck door.
The trucker lowers the window. Again she says, "Hi, my
name is Heather, and you are
losing some of your load!"






When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to
the next light When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets
out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde. He knocks on
her window, and as she lowers it, he says,.............






"Hi, my name is Kevin, it's winter in CANADA , and
I'm driving the F***ING SALT TRUCK........"

XD


----------



## mrmatt1972

North Bay trucker joke--lmao


----------



## darkjune

shoretyus said:


> corailz said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/plasticbranch
> 
> NICE tunes dude
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, very nice tunes .
Click to expand...


----------



## Steadfastly

One day my sister and her husband went for a drive out in the country and as they topped a rise, a rabbit ran out in front of the car. My brother-in-law couldn't avoid it and as they looked in the rear view mirror, it was lying motionless on the road. My sister forced him to stop the car so they could get out and make sure it was dead and not suffering. My soft hearted sister was choking back tears, looking down at the motionless rabbit when a trucker came over the hill, stopped, got out and came over and asked if there was anything he could do. My sister said, "N. no, we j, just ran over this rabbit and I guess we've killed him. The truck driver, at seeing my sisters crestfallen face said, "Hold on a minute, perhaps I can help". So he goes back to the cab of his truck and brings back an aerosol can and sprays the rabbit all over. Well, to my sister's and her husband's amazement, the rabbit jumps up and starts hopping down the road! But every 15 feet or so, the rabbit stops, turns around and raised one paw and gives a little wave. The rabbit keeps doing this until at last he is at the top of the hill, turns around one last time, gives a wave and disappears over the hill. Well, my sister and her husband are amazed and ask the truck driver, "what was in that aerosol can?" The driver shows them the can. On the front it says, "Hair(hare) restorer with permanent wave".


----------



## Steadfastly

Behringer Tube Valve Pedal. Is it worth the cost? Decide below.

[YOUTUBE]9N7kEEVxrHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tapestrymusic

*NAMM Pics*

OK I'm back from NAMM with a laptop and internet connection that actually works!

Here's a few NAMM pics for y'all:

First off, the wall of Orange (yes, it's real):









And the rest of their display:









You never know what you'll find at NAMM:









New 200W ZT Lunchbox Acoustic amp:










More to come.....Gotta do some editing...


----------



## Steadfastly

Thanks for the NAMM pics. So there are more to come; that's great and we'll look forward to them. Do you have an experience or two for us of your trip? Was there something that really "struck" you? Please share if you have something. Regards, Flip.


----------



## darkjune

There was a family that had a parrot that was always embarrassing them by cussing and other stuff like that.

So one day the boy took the parrot and stuck him in the freezer.Two hours later the squawking stopped.

The kid checked the freezer and the parrot said, "Okay I'll stop cussing, but I have one question". 

The boy said, "What"?

The Parrot asks, "What did the turkey do"???


----------



## zontar

_THE_ Batmobile?

Cool.
Who had that one?

You know, no matter how cool any movie version Batmobile is--and they have been cool, nothing has outdone that version for me.
To me it is, and always shall be--THE Batmobile.
Cool stuff.

I saw the wall of Orange elsewhere--and it's a cool idea.

I like NAMM updates--not being able to attend myself.
I wish I could--always fun stuff to see.


----------



## darkjune

Two Lions are eating a clown..
and then one lion says to the other..
.."This tastes funny"..


----------



## jcon

tapestrymusic said:


> OK I'm back from NAMM with a laptop and internet connection that actually works!
> 
> Here's a few NAMM pics for y'all


Must have been a blast! Can't wait for more pics. Any stand out guitars/gear?

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## tapestrymusic

zontar said:


> _THE_ Batmobile?
> 
> Cool.
> Who had that one?
> 
> You know, no matter how cool any movie version Batmobile is--and they have been cool, nothing has outdone that version for me.
> To me it is, and always shall be--THE Batmobile.
> Cool stuff.


The Batmobile was downstairs with an outfit called Hallmark guitars. Just a cool old guy sitting with some very interesting looking guitars and behold...the Batmobile. I just grabbed a quick pic.


----------



## darkjune

Do you know how to tell if you're staying in a ******* hotel? 

When you call the front desk saying I've got a leak in the sink and the front desk person says go ahead.


----------



## darkjune

If a deaf person goes to court, do they call it a hearing?


----------



## tapestrymusic

jcon said:


> Must have been a blast! Can't wait for more pics. Any stand out guitars/gear?
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe


Thanks, Joe. It was a blast , saw a lot of stuff and a few people:






























Know where this is from?


----------



## zontar

tapestrymusic said:


> The Batmobile was downstairs with an outfit called Hallmark guitars. Just a cool old guy sitting with some very interesting looking guitars and behold...the Batmobile. I just grabbed a quick pic.


Hallmark--okay--I've seen their site.
I should have figured that out with those wing shaped guitars.

Nice tie in though

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zontar

tapestrymusic said:


> Know where this from?


I think most of us do.

It was in danger of being trampled by dwarves.

Nobody knows who they were, and what they were doing, but their legacy remains...

Funny movie.


----------



## Steadfastly

The parrot in the freezer reminded me what my niece did once when she was babysitting.

She was babysitting for my friend who called and asked herto take a roast out of the chest freezer downstairs. She goes downstairs and takes the roast out and brings it upstairs to defrost. About two hours later she hadn't seen the cat for awhile and goes looking for it. When she can't find it, she remembers it was sitting on the stool beside the freezer when she went to get the roast out. She runs downstairs and sure enough, there's the cat lying motionless in the freezer. The cat isn't stiff but it's not moving, doesn't appear to be breathing and is very cold to the touch. Know the cat is a beloved family pet, my niece panics and calls the vet, asking if there is anything she can do. They tell her to bring the cat in, but she explains the situation she's in and can't leave, so the person she's speaking to says to put just a touch of turpentine on the cat's tongue and see if there is any response. If not, the cat is dead. My niece hangs up and goes looking for some turpentine. Unable to find some, she goes out to the shed and gets some gas from the gas can used for the lawn mower, puts a few drops on a teaspoon, pries the cat's mouth open and puts it on the cat's tongue. Well, she told me afterword, that cat went berserk! It was running up and down the furniture, over the table, around the chairs as fast as it could go, then into the dining room, jumped on the curtains and started climbing them and abruptly stopped. Well, what happened next, I asked? It ran out of gas, she said.:smile:


----------



## Duster

You, sir, should be disqualified from the contest for posting this joke. Even the salt truck joke got a groan out of me. But hare restorer? Really? Boo.

--- D



FlipFlopFly said:


> One day my sister and her husband went for a drive out in the country and as they topped a rise, a rabbit ran out in front of the car. My brother-in-law couldn't avoid it and as they looked in the rear view mirror, it was lying motionless on the road. My sister forced him to stop the car so they could get out and make sure it was dead and not suffering. My soft hearted sister was choking back tears, looking down at the motionless rabbit when a trucker came over the hill, stopped, got out and came over and asked if there was anything he could do. My sister said, "N. no, we j, just ran over this rabbit and I guess we've killed him. The truck driver, at seeing my sisters crestfallen face said, "Hold on a minute, perhaps I can help". So he goes back to the cab of his truck and brings back an aerosol can and sprays the rabbit all over. Well, to my sister's and her husband's amazement, the rabbit jumps up and starts hopping down the road! But every 15 feet or so, the rabbit stops, turns around and raised one paw and gives a little wave. The rabbit keeps doing this until at last he is at the top of the hill, turns around one last time, gives a wave and disappears over the hill. Well, my sister and her husband are amazed and ask the truck driver, "what was in that aerosol can?" The driver shows them the can. On the front it says, "Hair(hare) restorer with permanent wave".


----------



## hookedonphonics

Could always use another guitar....


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> You, sir, should be disqualified from the contest for posting this joke. Even the salt truck joke got a groan out of me. But hare restorer? Really? Boo.
> 
> --- D


You forgot "the permanent wave".:smile:


----------



## tapestrymusic

Custom Shop










Gretsch anyone?


----------



## corailz

darkjune said:


> shoretyus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, very nice tunes .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot,i'm really happy that you've liked the tunes!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## corailz

tapestrymusic said:


> Thanks, Joe. It was a blast , saw a lot of stuff and a few people:


Really nice shots and place!You're a lucky guy to be as close as this from people like Joe and Bono!!!
Thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## Steadfastly

MXR Custom Audio Electronics Boost Overdrive Winter NAMM '10 2010

[YOUTUBE]vgSWOPai4QA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

I was sitting in the waiting room of the hospital after my wife had gone into labor and the nurse walked out and said to the man sitting next to me, 
"Congratulations sir, you're the new father of twins! 
"The man replied, "How about that, I work for the Doublemint Chewing Gum Company.
"The man then followed the woman to his wife's room.
About an hour later, the same nurse entered the waiting room and announced that Mr. Smith's wife has just had triplets. 
Mr. Smith stood up and said, "Well, how do ya like that, I work for the 3M Company. 
"The gentleman that was sitting next to me then got up and started to leave.
When I asked him why he was leaving, he remarked, 
"I think I need a breath of fresh air."
The man continued, "I work for 7-UP."


----------



## NeilH

tapestrymusic said:


> Gretsch anyone?


Yes Please! I have a thing for Gretsch


----------



## NeilH

FlipFlopFly said:


> The parrot in the freezer...





darkjune said:


> There was a family that had a parrot...


Did someone say parrot?

[YOUTUBE]npjOSLCR2hE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

NeilH said:


> Yes Please! I have a thing for Gretsch


think of all the jamming we could do with all those guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly

Do you like going to the dentist?

[YOUTUBE]xOYy-paqmyU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dsmajor

This Thinline will sound really great thru my Fender DeVille 2 X 12!


----------



## Steadfastly

dsmajor said:


> This Thinline will sound really great thru my Fender DeVille 2 X 12!


Thanks for offering to lend me your Fender DeVille 2 X 12.:smile:


----------



## tapestrymusic

If you have an extra $105,000 kicking around you could pick up this Martin (Sorry image is a bit blurred-this was rotating on display)














And now the back.....












This one's not for sale but I think Jimmy Page would like it:


----------



## puckhead

love the NAMM pics.
would love to make it one year. 
need to bring a drool-bib though


----------



## tapestrymusic

puckhead said:


> love the NAMM pics.
> would love to make it one year.
> need to bring a drool-bib though


It takes 3 days to get through everything and even then I was wondering if I missed anything. I had meetings to attend and a couple of receptions (Martin, Yamaha) so in between was exploring time. Had dinner with Richard Goodsell Friday - great guy who told me how he got into amp building but was also very interested in the Canadian health care system. Met with Steven Fryette and had a demo-OMG wow, what a clean and amazing sounding amp with a gazillion tones (strongly considering that line-any users out there?). 

Had meetings with my reps for Fender, Gretsch, Jackson, SWR gear; Cordoba (great nylon string guitars); Martin; Jet City Amps; Evidence, Koch; Ludwig; T-Rex; Lace; Eastman archtops (gorgeous); Xotic; ToadWorks and Godin. I can expand on anything above if you want more...

Oh and here's something you don't see everyday:










For those who don't know this is a Chapman Stick-watched the 2 guys jam for 20 minutes. This was in the Koch booth right next to Nik Huber-I'm kicking myself that I didn't take photos of Nik's guitars - they're works of art. He sold every one that he brought to the show.
http://www.stick.com
http://www.nikhuber-guitars.com/


----------



## cptheman

tapestrymusic said:


> It takes 3 days to get through everything and even then I was wondering if I missed anything. I had meetings to attend and a couple of receptions (Martin, Yamaha) so in between was exploring time. Had dinner with Richard Goodsell Friday - great guy who told me how he got into amp building but was also very interested in the Canadian health care system. Met with Steven Fryette and had a demo-OMG wow, what a clean and amazing sounding amp with a gazillion tones (strongly considering that line-any users out there?).
> 
> Had meetings with my reps for Fender, Gretsch, Jackson, SWR gear; Cordoba (great nylon string guitars); Martin; Jet City Amps; Evidence, Koch; Ludwig; T-Rex; Lace; Eastman archtops (gorgeous); Xotic; ToadWorks and Godin. I can expand on anything above if you want more...
> 
> Oh and here's something you don't see everyday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know this is a Chapman Stick-watched the 2 guys jam for 20 minutes. This was in the Koch booth right next to Nik Huber-I'm kicking myself that I didn't take photos of Nik's guitars - they're works of art. He sold every one that he brought to the show.
> http://www.stick.com
> http://www.nikhuber-guitars.com/


From all the pics I've been seeing, there sure are some crazy guitars at NAMM. I'd love to go so badly.


----------



## tapestrymusic

*A plethora of Jacksons for you. Or is a gaggle?*


----------



## the_fender_guy

tapestrymusic said:


> It takes 3 days to get through everything and even then I was wondering if I missed anything. I had meetings to attend and a couple of receptions (Martin, Yamaha) so in between was exploring time. Had dinner with Richard Goodsell Friday - great guy who told me how he got into amp building but was also very interested in the Canadian health care system. Met with Steven Fryette and had a demo-OMG wow, what a clean and amazing sounding amp with a gazillion tones (strongly considering that line-any users out there?).
> 
> Had meetings with my reps for Fender, Gretsch, Jackson, SWR gear; Cordoba (great nylon string guitars); Martin; Jet City Amps; Evidence, Koch; Ludwig; T-Rex; Lace; Eastman archtops (gorgeous); Xotic; ToadWorks and Godin. I can expand on anything above if you want more...
> 
> Oh and here's something you don't see everyday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know this is a Chapman Stick-watched the 2 guys jam for 20 minutes. This was in the Koch booth right next to Nik Huber-I'm kicking myself that I didn't take photos of Nik's guitars - they're works of art. He sold every one that he brought to the show.
> http://www.stick.com
> http://www.nikhuber-guitars.com/


I always thought the Chapman Stick was a great idea in the right hands.


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> It takes 3 days to get through everything and even then I was wondering if I missed anything. I had meetings to attend and a couple of receptions (Martin, Yamaha) so in between was exploring time. Had dinner with Richard Goodsell Friday - great guy who told me how he got into amp building but was also very interested in the Canadian health care system. Met with Steven Fryette and had a demo-OMG wow, what a clean and amazing sounding amp with a gazillion tones (strongly considering that line-any users out there?).
> 
> Had meetings with my reps for Fender, Gretsch, Jackson, SWR gear; Cordoba (great nylon string guitars); Martin; Jet City Amps; Evidence, Koch; Ludwig; T-Rex; Lace; Eastman archtops (gorgeous); Xotic; ToadWorks and Godin. I can expand on anything above if you want more...
> 
> Oh and here's something you don't see everyday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know this is a Chapman Stick-watched the 2 guys jam for 20 minutes. This was in the Koch booth right next to Nik Huber-I'm kicking myself that I didn't take photos of Nik's guitars - they're works of art. He sold every one that he brought to the show.
> http://www.stick.com
> http://www.nikhuber-guitars.com/


I looked this up. What a great idea! Any idea on the cost? Oops, I just saw the price list. Anywhere from $2100.00 to $3300.00. Not too cheap but hey, you can get an instructional DVD (1 DVD) for $30.00.


----------



## Duster

On this Monday morning, as I'm bringing myself back to the grind of the work week, I'd like you to do me a special, personal favour. Give thanks to whatever deity you believe in, whether it be Allah, Buddah, Jesus, or the Great Spaghetti Monster. You, my friend, have a very cool job. I'm sure you deal with your share of BS, I'm not saying it's perfect... but it sure beats what I'm doing this morning... sitting behind my desk with a to-do list as long as my arm, none of it guitar-related. 

--- D



tapestrymusic said:


> It takes 3 days to get through everything and even then I was wondering if I missed anything. I had meetings to attend and a couple of receptions (Martin, Yamaha) so in between was exploring time. Had dinner with Richard Goodsell Friday - great guy who told me how he got into amp building but was also very interested in the Canadian health care system. Met with Steven Fryette and had a demo-OMG wow, what a clean and amazing sounding amp with a gazillion tones (strongly considering that line-any users out there?).
> 
> Had meetings with my reps for Fender, Gretsch, Jackson, SWR gear; Cordoba (great nylon string guitars); Martin; Jet City Amps; Evidence, Koch; Ludwig; T-Rex; Lace; Eastman archtops (gorgeous); Xotic; ToadWorks and Godin. I can expand on anything above if you want more...
> 
> Oh and here's something you don't see everyday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know this is a Chapman Stick-watched the 2 guys jam for 20 minutes. This was in the Koch booth right next to Nik Huber-I'm kicking myself that I didn't take photos of Nik's guitars - they're works of art. He sold every one that he brought to the show.
> http://www.stick.com
> http://www.nikhuber-guitars.com/


----------



## Guest

Tony Levin on the Chapman Stick is a sight to behold.


----------



## LowWatt

The Chapman Stick always reminds me of Gluleg...a Toronto band from the 90s. Great live show.


----------



## Greg Ellis

1699? Excellent number!


----------



## Steadfastly

Learn to play "Yesterday", today.

[video=youtube;T1vDYskeTYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1vDYskeTYU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tapestrymusic

Duster said:


> On this Monday morning, as I'm bringing myself back to the grind of the work week, I'd like you to do me a special, personal favour. Give thanks to whatever deity you believe in, whether it be Allah, Buddah, Jesus, or the Great Spaghetti Monster. You, my friend, have a very cool job. I'm sure you deal with your share of BS, I'm not saying it's perfect... but it sure beats what I'm doing this morning... sitting behind my desk with a to-do list as long as my arm, none of it guitar-related.
> 
> --- D


Ah, but when you get home tonight the day gig is done and you can play-it's not all bad! 

Thanks, I do have a cool job....now. But it took 4 years to build the business up to where I could actually draw a salary (sold my house, grew some gray hair, learned what stress was all about). 

Meeting the people behind the gear is what's made this fun. They're all unique but overall great people who love what they do and inspire those who meet them. That's what makes the NAMM show worth attending in my opinion-meeting the people behind the toys.


----------



## hollowbody

So I heard on TDPRI that a couple people in the States have taken possession of their Classic Vibe 60's Custom Teles. Anyone know if any Canadian retailers are carrying them yet? L&M doesn't have them on the website, but their site blows anyway.


----------



## darkjune

tapestrymusic said:


> Ah, but when you get home tonight the day gig is done and you can play-it's not all bad!
> 
> Thanks, I do have a cool job....now. But it took 4 years to build the business up to where I could actually draw a salary (sold my house, grew some gray hair, learned what stress was all about).
> 
> Meeting the people behind the gear is what's made this fun. They're all unique but overall great people who love what they do and inspire those who meet them. That's what makes the NAMM show worth attending in my opinion-meeting the people behind the toys.


how uplifting and inspiring


----------



## Chito

I'm still waiting for the tele to be given to me in a few days.


----------



## hollowbody

Chito said:


> I'm still waiting for the tele to be given to me in a few days.


Boy are you gonna have to start learning to live with disappointment!


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Boy are you gonna have to start learning to live with disappointment!


I already have learned to live with disappointment,. that's why I should win.


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> So I heard on TDPRI that a couple people in the States have taken possession of their Classic Vibe 60's Custom Teles. Anyone know if any Canadian retailers are carrying them yet? L&M doesn't have them on the website, but their site blows anyway.


There are 3 Classic Vibe Teles available. 2 are new models. Which one are you referring to?

50's Classic Vibe Tele









Classic Vibe Tele Custom (NEW)









Classic Vibe Tele Thinline (NEW)


----------



## LowWatt

tapestrymusic said:


> There are 3 Classic Vibe Teles available. 2 are new models. Which one are you referring to?
> 
> Classic Vibe Tele Custom (NEW)


I think he means this one.


----------



## 4345567

Forum glitch?

Tapestry's Post 1707 is cut off for me. I can't see the bottom half of the Thinline, and there is no bar at the bottom of the post to respond to it.


----------



## 4345567

nkjanssen said:


> Forum glitch?
> 
> Tapestry's Post 1707 is cut off for me. I can't see the bottom half of the Thinline, and there is no bar at the bottom of the post to respond to it.



Wait, no...

Now I can see it.

Why is the neck so white on the Thinline? Looks cool other than for the white neck.


----------



## Flash

Post!

maybe i'll win a t-shirt hahaha.


----------



## Guest

You know what I really hate? DB stats programming in Perl. I freaking hate it.


----------



## tapestrymusic

nkjanssen said:


> Wait, no...
> 
> Now I can see it.
> 
> Why is the neck so white on the Thinline? Looks cool other than for the white neck.


I think it's the photo. Here's the specs...

Semi-Hollow Mahogany Body with “F” Hole,
“C” Shape Maple Neck,
Knurled Chrome Control Knobs,
Black Dot Position Inlays,
Gold Squier® Logo,
Original Barrel Switch-Tip,
Synthetic Bone Nut


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Wonder who will win this guitar? Getting close to the countdown


----------



## Metal Man

4 days left!

And I'm in!


----------



## NIK0

Q: What did the guitar say to the guitarist?
A: Pick on someone your own size!

Q: How many guitarists does it take to change a light bulb?
A: Twenty. One to change the bulb and nineteen to say, "Not bad, but I could've done better".

Q: What is the difference between a guitarist and a Savings Bond?
A: Eventually a Savings Bond will mature and earn money!

Q: What is the difference between a guitar and a tuna fish?
A: You can tune a guitar but you can't tuna fish.

Q: How many lead guitarists does it take to change a light bulb?
A: None--they just steal somebody else's light.

(I love the next one below, isn't it so true!!!! LOL!!!!)
Q: What did the guitarist do when his teacher told him to turn his amplifier on?
A: He caressed it softly and told it that he loved it.

Q: In the 22th century, how many guitar players will you need to replace a light source?
A: Five. One to actually do it, and four to reminisce about how much better the old tubes were.

Q:Why are so many guitarist's jokes one-liners?
A:So the rest of the band can understand them.

OK OK...stupid jokes but as long as there is a "heh" or a "hah" then we're good


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> I think he means this one.


That's the one!

Tapestry, are you carrying that one yet? What's the sticker price on it?


----------



## the_fender_guy

NIK0 said:


> Q: What did the guitar say to the guitarist?
> A: Pick on someone your own size!...
> 
> OK OK...stupid jokes but as long as there is a "heh" or a "hah" then we're good


Heh  There ya go


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> That's the one!
> 
> Tapestry, are you carrying that one yet? What's the sticker price on it?


Also, since its a 60s style, does anyone know if it has binding on it?


----------



## dres_x

NIK0 said:


> Q: What did the guitar say to the guitarist?
> A: Pick on someone your own size!
> 
> Q: How many guitarists does it take to change a light bulb?
> A: Twenty. One to change the bulb and nineteen to say, "Not bad, but I could've done better".
> 
> Q: What is the difference between a guitarist and a Savings Bond?
> A: Eventually a Savings Bond will mature and earn money!
> 
> Q: What is the difference between a guitar and a tuna fish?
> A: You can tune a guitar but you can't tuna fish.
> 
> Q: How many lead guitarists does it take to change a light bulb?
> A: None--they just steal somebody else's light.
> 
> (I love the next one below, isn't it so true!!!! LOL!!!!)
> Q: What did the guitarist do when his teacher told him to turn his amplifier on?
> A: He caressed it softly and told it that he loved it.
> 
> Q: In the 22th century, how many guitar players will you need to replace a light source?
> A: Five. One to actually do it, and four to reminisce about how much better the old tubes were.
> 
> Q:Why are so many guitarist's jokes one-liners?
> A:So the rest of the band can understand them.
> 
> OK OK...stupid jokes but as long as there is a "heh" or a "hah" then we're good


hahahahaha nice


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Also, since its a 60s style, does anyone know if it has binding on it?


It sure does!!!!!


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> That's the one!
> 
> Tapestry, are you carrying that one yet? What's the sticker price on it?


PM sent...


----------



## Duster

Yeah, I know. I own my own business too, and I'm the first one to stop drawing a salary when things get tight. Lots of sleepless nights too. Whether it's selling guitars, or what I do, nothing is easy, and it's not all fun. That's why you have to make sure you enjoy the good times when they happen. Going to NAMM and meeting all those people, is definitely one of those good times. Glad you enjoyed it.

Now, back to paying the bills!

--- D



tapestrymusic said:


> Ah, but when you get home tonight the day gig is done and you can play-it's not all bad!
> 
> Thanks, I do have a cool job....now. But it took 4 years to build the business up to where I could actually draw a salary (sold my house, grew some gray hair, learned what stress was all about).
> 
> Meeting the people behind the gear is what's made this fun. They're all unique but overall great people who love what they do and inspire those who meet them. That's what makes the NAMM show worth attending in my opinion-meeting the people behind the toys.


----------



## Jordan Chin

Forums been glitching s little the other day. New code right?


----------



## hollowbody

Jordan Chin said:


> Forums been glitching s little the other day. New code right?


Yeah, but it's getting better. I'm sure within a week or two everything will be working properly. I must be lucky, I don't seem to have the same issues others are with logging in and stuff.


----------



## Guest

Oh my finger is twitchy. Hovering over the Robot Ian button...

If I tell everyone else how I do it, would that level the playing field?


----------



## Guest

I meant to start posting a hourly odds chart actually. Motivate everyone who isn't FlipFlopFly.


----------



## Guest

Also, quick replies let you fire off many replies to a thread without the usual "You must wait 60 seconds between posts" warning we used to get, pre-4.0 days.


----------



## Guest

Which is obviously horribly bad for this thread and this contest. I'm just saying...

Opps! Wait...the pause is now 30 seconds! Gee, I type slower than I thought!


----------



## 4345567

173 pages of nothing.


----------



## 4345567

Sweet, sweet nothing.


----------



## 4345567

Yep. 30 seconds.


----------



## Chito

I"m really feeling it. That tele is going to be mine.


----------



## petemac

Another post


----------



## 4345567

I feel dirty.


----------



## 4345567

...though not as dirty as I'm going to feel after firing up Robot Nkjanssen.


----------



## 4345567

So, Robot Ian, how many posts do you think you can generate? Four days left? 30 second limit on posts? By my math, that should be well over 10,000 posts. Let's see FlipFlopFly match that.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> I meant to start posting a hourly odds chart actually. Motivate everyone who isn't FlipFlopFly.


that would be awesome!


----------



## hollowbody

that would be just plain silly.


----------



## tapestrymusic

More NAMM pics...


----------



## mrmatt1972

One more go!! I want a thinline really badly!


----------



## Shooting Star

Hi I'm new here. Maybe I'll have beginners luck. Cheers to all of you.


----------



## mario

My one and ONLY post on this thread. If I do win I'll give the guitar to my 11 year old son.


----------



## EEng91

Winning this going to cost me - I'll have to buy another amp. And I'll probably never get to play it as my daughter has her eye on it already.


----------



## cheezyridr

well, if i win it, i'll probably play it till a string snaps and rips across my eye. then i'll become a blues man. 
i'll be "blue cheez"


----------



## NeilH

Posting for the sake of posting...well there is a guitar at stake


----------



## LowWatt

mario said:


> My one and ONLY post on this thread. If I do win I'll give the guitar to my 11 year old son.


good call. Hell of a good starter guitar.


----------



## John Bartley

Ok, it's 8:23pm here in the great metropolis of Stittsville, and I'm watching TV with my sweetheart, just winding down and getting ready for a night of good sleep so that I can start an arduous three day work week tomorrow, all 18 hours of it.....and I figured a good way to start would be by making the TELE winning post, so..........this is it.........y'all can quit now (grin)

cheers

John


----------



## Bevo

Welcome new guys, just to let you know beginners luck starts in two weeks....sorry


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> ...though not as dirty as I'm going to feel after firing up Robot Nkjanssen.





nkjanssen said:


> So, Robot Ian, how many posts do you think you can generate? Four days left? 30 second limit on posts? By my math, that should be well over 10,000 posts. Let's see FlipFlopFly match that.


Four days is 4 x 3600 x 24 = 345600 seconds so that's 345600 / 30 = 11520 posts. Yea. No problem.

Should I flip the switch??? Where's our smiley for evil grin followed by maniacal laughing?


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> that would be awesome!





hollowbody said:


> that would be just plain silly.


I don't follow?


----------



## mrmatt1972

me want tele.


----------



## urko99

Here's my daily Post!


----------



## urko99

Here's my daily Post!


----------



## Tarl

Wow.......this has got to big the biggest post contest ever in tis forum!


----------



## DUCK

Almost missed my Monday post!


----------



## gevans378

I've had a Squier. I've had a Thinline Tele. I'm in.


----------



## LowWatt

I've never owned a thinline before, but I've always loved them.


----------



## AlterEgo

I'm in ... Rock on


----------



## Rocco

I'm posting!


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> I meant to start posting a hourly odds chart actually. Motivate everyone who isn't FlipFlopFly.


Iaresee: You are making me laugh again!:smile: If you win, I hope it's with one of your posts like the one above that says your finger is twitching over the "robot" again. Now that was funny and it came from you personally, not the robot or someone else's comment. Please, keep them coming.


----------



## Guest

*Test: Odds of Winning*

This is a test. Big things in store for y'all tonight!

kkjuw


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> One more go!! I want a thinline really badly!


Matt: You're just kidding yourself! You will have more than one more go. I know, we know it and you know it. Now.........GO!:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> me want tele.


See, Matt. I told you that you couldn't stop at just one more. You're like Mark Messier and the Lays Potato Chips.:smile:


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

kkjuw


Last test. Sorry for this...it'll be worth it. I promise.


----------



## Guest

I'm not going to lie. This is a lot harder to do with the new software and layout.


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

More or less, kind of rounded a bit. I give up trying to automate posting it. I'll post it every so often until the contest closes. Errors and omissions are entirely my own.

1:12 : FlipFlopFly
1:23 : iaresee
1:28 : darkjune
1:32 : mrmatt1972
1:33 : hollowbody
1:46 : LowWatt, Duster
1:50 : puckhead, Robert1950, fraser
1:53 : keeperofthegood
1:55 : corailz
1:61 : torndownunit, nkjanssen
1:63 : ezcomes
1:71 : jimihendrix
1:81 : NIK0
1:95 : Ripper
1:100 : DUCK, NeilH, xuthal
1:107 : urko99
1:131 : zontar, GuitarsCanada
1:142 : cheezyridr
1:155 : shoretyus, Metal Man
1:171 : kw_guitarguy, cptheman
1:214 : fret15, Bevo, gooberman, John Bartley, Starbuck
1:244 : Tarl, bobb, Cort Strummer
1:285 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, Milkman, Oylerz, Hamstrung
1:342 : Jim DaddyO, ratdog, TubeStack
1:427 : GuitarSkater, bluecoyote, greco, Budda, Beatles
1:569 : mandoman, bleedingfingers, dsmajor, starjag, dres_x, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Bryan, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz, jcon, jcayer
1:854 : Nemo, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, Jordan Chin, trampled, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, traynor_garnet, dan_, Stonesy, ronmac, Beach Bob, eric_b
1:1708: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> More or less, kind of rounded a bit. I give up trying to automate posting it. I'll post it every so often until the contest closes. Errors and omissions are entirely my own.
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee
> 1:28 : darkjune
> 1:32 : mrmatt1972
> 1:33 : hollowbody
> 1:46 : LowWatt, Duster
> 1:50 : puckhead, Robert1950, fraser
> 1:53 : keeperofthegood
> 1:55 : corailz
> 1:61 : torndownunit, nkjanssen
> 1:63 : ezcomes
> 1:71 : jimihendrix
> 1:81 : NIK0
> 1:95 : Ripper
> 1:100 : DUCK, NeilH, xuthal
> 1:107 : urko99
> 1:131 : zontar, GuitarsCanada
> 1:142 : cheezyridr
> 1:155 : shoretyus, Metal Man
> 1:171 : kw_guitarguy, cptheman
> 1:214 : fret15, Bevo, gooberman, John Bartley, Starbuck
> 1:244 : Tarl, bobb, Cort Strummer
> 1:285 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, Milkman, Oylerz, Hamstrung
> 1:342 : Jim DaddyO, ratdog, TubeStack
> 1:427 : GuitarSkater, bluecoyote, greco, Budda, Beatles
> 1:569 : mandoman, bleedingfingers, dsmajor, starjag, dres_x, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Bryan, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz, jcon, jcayer
> 1:854 : Nemo, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, Jordan Chin, trampled, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, traynor_garnet, dan_, Stonesy, ronmac, Beach Bob, eric_b
> 1:1708: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


Wow, I didn't think I'd be that high up on the odds sheet! But this is further incentive to get cracking!


----------



## hollowbody

hollowbody said:


> Wow, I didn't think I'd be that high up on the odds sheet! But this is further incentive to get cracking!


To whit....here's a useless post.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> kkjuw
> 
> 
> Last test. Sorry for this...it'll be worth it. I promise.


Iaresee: Seeing you're from Ottawa, you should enjoy this clip.

http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?hlg=20092010,2,723


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> More or less, kind of rounded a bit. I give up trying to automate posting it. I'll post it every so often until the contest closes. Errors and omissions are entirely my own.
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee
> 1:28 : darkjune
> 1:32 : mrmatt1972
> 1:33 : hollowbody
> 1:46 : LowWatt, Duster
> 1:50 : puckhead, Robert1950, fraser
> 1:53 : keeperofthegood
> 1:55 : corailz
> 1:61 : torndownunit, nkjanssen
> 1:63 : ezcomes
> 1:71 : jimihendrix
> 1:81 : NIK0
> 1:95 : Ripper
> 1:100 : DUCK, NeilH, xuthal
> 1:107 : urko99
> 1:131 : zontar, GuitarsCanada
> 1:142 : cheezyridr
> 1:155 : shoretyus, Metal Man
> 1:171 : kw_guitarguy, cptheman
> 1:214 : fret15, Bevo, gooberman, John Bartley, Starbuck
> 1:244 : Tarl, bobb, Cort Strummer
> 1:285 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, Milkman, Oylerz, Hamstrung
> 1:342 : Jim DaddyO, ratdog, TubeStack
> 1:427 : GuitarSkater, bluecoyote, greco, Budda, Beatles
> 1:569 : mandoman, bleedingfingers, dsmajor, starjag, dres_x, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Bryan, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz, jcon, jcayer
> 1:854 : Nemo, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, Jordan Chin, trampled, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, traynor_garnet, dan_, Stonesy, ronmac, Beach Bob, eric_b
> 1:1708: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


Wow! How did you figure that out so quick? You are obviously more intuitive with computers than I likely ever will be.


----------



## NeilH

A little something to groove to while you scroll down the page.

[YOUTUBE]RruAmVYiGYs[/YOUTUBE]

Tasty.


----------



## corailz

iaresee said:


> Which is obviously horribly bad for this thread and this contest. I'm just saying...
> 
> Opps! Wait...the pause is now 30 seconds! Gee, I type slower than I thought!


LOLOLOL!!You're crazy,you and your Robot!!!LOL!
BTW,what's his name???


----------



## Steadfastly

What's the heaviest pedal out there? Do you know? Does The Tone King know? Listen to the video and find out.

[YOUTUBE]B6WNzv-RFg4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stringer

ooooo that's a sweet gitar. It will be mine!


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Wow! How did you figure that out so quick? You are obviously more intuitive with computers than I likely ever will be.


The easy part was fetching and calculating the odds. The hard part is auto-posting it. I can't get iMacro (the tool I was running Robot Ian using, that was doing the actual posting) to work with the new layout. And I just don't feel like trying work with vBulletin's URL-based API. It's not worth it.

The code for calculating the odds though takes by a fraction of a second to run:



Code:


#!/usr/bin/perl
use strict;
use warnings;
use LWP::Simple qw(get);

sub round {
    my($number) = shift;
    return int($number + .5 * ($number <=> 0));
}

sub add_to_value {
    my $hash = shift @_;
    my $key = shift @_;
    my $value = shift @_;
    if ( ! defined $$hash{$key} ) {
        $$hash{$key} = ();        
    }
    push(@{$$hash{$key}}, $value);
    return 1;
}

my $page = get "http://www.guitarscanada.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=30106";
if ($page) {
    my $total_posts = 0;
    
    if ( $page =~ m|<dt>Total\sPosts</dt>.*?<dd>(\d+),(\d+)</dd>|s ) {
        $total_posts = ($1 * 1000) + $2;
        print "Found total posts: $total_posts\n";
    }  
    
    if ( $total_posts > 0) {
        my @posters = ();
        my %posters = ();
        while( $page =~ m|<a\s+href="member.php.*?>(\S.*?)</a>.*?<a href="search.php\?do=finduser.*?>(\d+)</a>|sg ) {
            $posters{$1} = $2;
            push(@posters, $1);
        }

        if ( defined $posters{'tapestrymusic'} ) {
            $total_posts = $total_posts - $posters{'tapestrymusic'};
            print "Removing tapestrymusic's $posters{'tapestrymusic'} posts from total posts, now $total_posts\n";
        }

        my %odds = ();
        print "Calculating the odds:\n";
        foreach my $username (@posters) {
            next if ($username eq 'tapestrymusic');
            my $posts = $posters{$username};
            next if ( $posts eq 1);
            my $o = round($total_posts/$posts);
            print "\t$username  --->  1:$o\n";
            add_to_value(\%odds, $o, $username);
        }

        print "The odds, by group:\n[INDENT]\n";
        foreach my $o ( sort {$a <=> $b} keys %odds ) {
            print "\t1:$o : ", join(", ", @{$odds{$o}}), "\n";            
        }
        print "\t1:$total_posts: Everyone else who has posted to this thread![/INDENT]\n";        
    } else {
        print "Error: Couldn't figure out the total posts in the thread...\n";
    }
} else {
    print "Error: Couldn't get the page...\n";
}

exit();

I even remembered to remove posts from tapestrymusic. Not sure if GuitarsCanada is excluded or not. But it wouldn't really change the odds much if he was...


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Iaresee: Seeing you're from Ottawa, you should enjoy this clip.
> 
> http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?hlg=20092010,2,723


I'm a Leafs fan.


----------



## zontar

Well, above we had Steve Jordan--here's Stanley Jordan.
[video=youtube;HjXN3OLgoqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjXN3OLgoqs[/video]
[video=youtube;OHZTyfKseZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHZTyfKseZE[/video]

I once had a student who did a more basic Stanley Jordan piece for a performance piece--blew people away.

Now I will win the thinline to start another kid on his way to blowing people away with his playing.


----------



## bleedingfingers

1 more time


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> I'm a Leafs fan.


With all those smarts you have and you're a Leafs fan?.............................So am I.:smile:

Here you go then: http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?hlg=20092010,2,729


----------



## shoretyus

1781 is the only winning ticket that I need...... as far as the tele. It's been almost 4 months since I had a new one


----------



## puckhead

1 in 50... well, the price is right for those odds anyways.
I'd even go pick it up in person.


----------



## puckhead

geez, Oilers and Flames both getting stomped on tonight.
I don't mid seeing that!


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> With all those smarts you have and you're a Leafs fan?.............................So am I.:smile:
> 
> Here you go then: http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?hlg=20092010,2,729


Yea, I never claimed I was Perfect. Maybe I'm a sucker for punishment?


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> geez, Oilers and Flames both getting stomped on tonight.
> I don't mid seeing that!


One of those I do mind.
I had to stop watching.

The other one getting stomped.
That's okay by me.

So when's it the Canucks' turn again?

:smile:


----------



## puckhead

zontar said:


> One of those I do mind.
> I had to stop watching.
> 
> The other one getting stomped.
> That's okay by me.
> 
> So when's it the Canucks' turn again?
> 
> :smile:


we get Edmonton tomorrow.
not sure if they will be pissed, or are just rolling over at this point.


----------



## cptheman

Man we're getting close to the end


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> we get Edmonton tomorrow.
> not sure if they will be pissed, or are just rolling over at this point.


Just watch them go on a tera late in the season and remove themselves from the draft lottery.
I kind of hope that happens--and maybe they can get some practice on the Canucks tomorrow...


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Yea, I never claimed I was Perfect. Maybe I'm a sucker for punishment?


Yes, you, me and a few million others. But hey, they won tonight!


----------



## Steadfastly

Which Pedal Tuner Should I buy? TTK knows.

[YOUTUBE]2kilbycfm2k&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Davidr8

I'd love to see this in my house!

David


----------



## Steadfastly

Davidr8 said:


> I'd love to see this in my house!
> 
> David


Well, David, if you pay for my ticket to fly out to Victoria, I'll bring it over to your house after I win it!:smile:


----------



## puckhead

past yer bed time Flip.
let the westcoasters have a crack at the thread.

9kkhhd


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> past yer bed time Flip.
> let the westcoasters have a crack at the thread.
> 
> 9kkhhd


OK, puckhead. nighty, night. BTW, seeing you're a puckhead, what in the heck happened to Calgary tonight?


----------



## tapestrymusic

*More NAMM Pics*

Eastman Archtops










Some Rickenbackers










Godin 5th Avenue










PRS


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Eastman Archtops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Rickenbackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godin 5th Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS


Thanks Tapestry. Don't you just love those beautiful archtops.


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, puckhead. nighty, night. BTW, seeing you're a puckhead, what in the heck happened to Calgary tonight?



Alberta had a pretty rough night overall! (lost 15-1 combined)
As a Canuck fan, I certainly don't mind seeing that!

hell, I was even rooting for the Leafs tonight


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> Thanks Tapestry. Don't you just love those beautiful archtops.


They're gorgeous and I have some on order. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Nemo

Time for another post, I think.


----------



## Nemo

Lucky #1800!!!


----------



## Chito

Nope it's the 1801 post that's going to win it.


----------



## ratdog

come on 1802 !!


----------



## mrmatt1972

1803 (or one of my other posts) for sure!


----------



## Robert1950

Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg, bacon and spam; egg, bacon, sausage and spam; spam, bacon, sausage and spam; spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon and spam; spam, spam, spam, egg and spam; spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam; or Lobster thermidor aux crevettes with a mornay sauce garnished with truffle pâté, brandy and with a fried egg on top and spam.


----------



## hollowbody

Happy Birthday to myself post! I think it's only appropriate that I win the Tele!


----------



## cptheman

hollowbody said:


> Happy Birthday to myself post! I think it's only appropriate that I win the Tele!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY (but sorry you're not winning the tele)


----------



## ezcomes

[video=youtube;8RnGIQ_s_NQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RnGIQ_s_NQ&NR=1[/video]

he plays a pretty cool guitar in this...not a tele, but pretty sweet none the less


----------



## corailz

tapestrymusic said:


> PRS


I would like to have this display at my place!!Beautifull...


----------



## Duster

Those Eastman archtops are gorgeous!! My next guitar is an archtop / semi-hollow. Anybody know if they make those in a lefty version? I'm off to their website to find out!!!

--- D


----------



## simescan

I'm typing this one with my lucky pick...


----------



## Destropiate

Cool, a contest for Canucks!


----------



## Hamstrung

I guess it's time to chime in again... been a while.


----------



## bobb

This thread has really taken on a life of it's own. I'm going to guess that the post total before the draw will be 2,263.


----------



## Ripper

Time for a post, it's been a couple of days.


----------



## Duster

I'm using the Pick of Destiny to type this one.

--- D



simescan said:


> I'm typing this one with my lucky pick...


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> They're gorgeous and I have some on order. Couldn't resist!


I fully understand.


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> [video=youtube;8RnGIQ_s_NQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RnGIQ_s_NQ&NR=1[/video]
> 
> he plays a pretty cool guitar in this...not a tele, but pretty sweet none the less


This video should be included with "Big Wreck".

[YOUTUBE]14MZcvxmQ1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

When I win the Thinline, I'm going to change this song to: "I Heard It Through The *Thinline!*"

[YOUTUBE]zZe9OtFNt_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO

give us this day, our daily thread!


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Happy Birthday to myself post! I think it's only appropriate that I win the Tele!


Happy birthday Hollowbody!!!


----------



## dres_x

I want a hollowbody too!


----------



## BR183

Okay, count me in!!


----------



## Guest

The odds are pretty much static. I'll regenerate them later. Anyone notice the big inefficiency in that code snippet? I'll post an updated, faster version later...


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> . Anyone notice the big inefficiency in that code snippet? I'll post an updated, faster version later...


I hope you're not asking me?


----------



## Duster

Oh yes, that code snippet was extremely inefficient. Wasn't that obvious to everyone?

--- D


----------



## hollowbody

cptheman said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY (but sorry you're not winning the tele)


Thanks! The well wishes are enough.













NOT!

The Tele will be mine...oh yes.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Happy birthday Hollowbody!!!


Thanks! I'm officially no longer in my 20's now.


----------



## hollowbody

dres_x said:


> I want a hollowbody too!


If you're a lady, post a pic and I'll see what I can do. kksjur


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> Oh yes, that code snippet was extremely inefficient. Wasn't that obvious to everyone?
> 
> --- D


First thing I thought when I looked at it was, "man, that code snippet could be _soooooo_ much more efficient!"


----------



## Steadfastly

I am concerned about you all and want you to drive safely, so here is a hands free solution to using your cell phone. I can supply the accessory for $0.06 cents each or an extra post to this contest.:smile:








[/IMG]


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> I am concerned about you all and want you to drive safely, so here is a hands free solution to using your cell phone. I can supply the accessory for $0.06 cents each or an extra post to this contest.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


This dude's behind the times. I invented that in the early 90's.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

I'm feeling lucky today. This number may prove useful in winning me a fancy-pants thinline.


----------



## puckhead

happy birthday hollowbody!


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Thanks! I'm officially no longer in my 20's now.


So you turned 40 today? 

Seriously though, 30s have been a lot more fun than my 20s so far.


----------



## puckhead

this is a bad omen.
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2010/01/18/sp-stanleycup-missing.html

I'm not sure whether to blame Ron McLean or Stephane Auger


----------



## hollowbody

puckhead said:


> happy birthday hollowbody!


Thanks!!! All these bday wishes are great no-brainer responses for me in this thread!


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> So you turned 40 today?
> 
> Seriously though, 30s have been a lot more fun than my 20s so far.


I had a lot of fun times in my 20s, and I wouldn't change it for the world, but yeah, I have high hopes for this decade. At the very least, I certainly dress better now.


----------



## Cort Strummer

I turn 26 tomorrow I still dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing... if you pick me it will definitely be a good thing!!!!  largetongue:banana:


----------



## Beatles

This would be nice to add to my collection


----------



## Bryan

*It's Mine*

You guys & gals are all wasting your time I went up to Tapestry the other day and marked my territory on the guitar .kkjuw


----------



## puckhead

Cort Strummer said:


> I turn 26 tomorrow I still dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing... if you pick me it will definitely be a good thing!!!!  largetongue:banana:


fine. happy birthday to you too :smile:

/Hollowbody has broken the code


----------



## urko99

Gotta have that tele!


----------



## ezcomes

[video=youtube;FqRqROVkQSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqRqROVkQSk&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-7-HM[/video]

a very nice bamboocaster...


----------



## mandoman

I really need a that tele, When I win how long will it take to get here?..........LMAO
Come on, The only electric in my home is a old Univox strat copy..thats in bad need of new pickups. and its weighs about 15 lbs. "The beast"


----------



## Duster

If that's all it takes to stake a claim on a guitar, then I'm heading down to the 12th Fret this afternoon.

--- D



Bryan said:


> You guys & gals are all wasting your time I went up to Tapestry the other day and marked my territory on the guitar .kkjuw


----------



## tapestrymusic

puckhead said:


> this is a bad omen.
> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2010/01/18/sp-stanleycup-missing.html
> 
> I'm not sure whether to blame Ron McLean or Stephane Auger


I guess that's the only way the cup will end up in TO!


----------



## tapestrymusic

Bryan said:


> You guys & gals are all wasting your time I went up to Tapestry the other day and marked my territory on the guitar .kkjuw


Don't worry gang-the winner gets a new one in box (we're working on cleaning the carpet stains around the display model from Bryan's visit).


----------



## puckhead

tapestrymusic said:


> I guess that's the only way the cup will end up in TO!


hey-oh! :smile:


----------



## LowWatt

tapestrymusic said:


> Don't worry gang-the winner gets a new one in box (we're working on cleaning the carpet stains around the display model from Bryan's visit).


What if we want the one that Bryan "marked"?


----------



## darkjune

happy birthday to Hollowbody and Cort strummer, Here is a cake for the both of you.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> What if we want the one that Bryan "marked"?


Wait, does this mean LowWatt has dibs on that one? Cuz I wanted it!


----------



## hollowbody

Cort Strummer said:


> I turn 26 tomorrow I still dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing... if you pick me it will definitely be a good thing!!!!  largetongue:banana:


Hey, Happy early bday!


----------



## hollowbody

Bryan said:


> You guys & gals are all wasting your time I went up to Tapestry the other day and marked my territory on the guitar .kkjuw


That might have been fine if this wasn't a Thinline. Are you trying to tell us there's a little reservoir of pee floating around in that F-hole?


----------



## hollowbody

tapestrymusic said:


> I guess that's the only way the cup will end up in TO!


OUch!!! That smarts!!! It's a good thing you're giving away a guitar, or else I might have to be annoyed at you! :smile:


----------



## hollowbody

darkjune said:


> happy birthday to Hollowbody and Cort strummer, Here is a cake for the both of you.


Can't argue with Chuck!


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> OUch!!! That smarts!!! It's a good thing you're giving away a guitar, or else I might have to be annoyed at you! :smile:


Aw, you know I'm kidding. Burkie will bring you a cup probably sooner than here. We've been waiting since 1970. Oh hold on, you've been waiting since 1968 (but at least you've won a few).


----------



## Duster

Nah, the cup is almost ALWAYS in TO! That's the beauty of being at the center of the universe. You don't actually have to win anything or deserve anything, it just comes to you by the sheer force of your gravitational pull.

I wonder if the same logic works for the Thinline. 

--- D



tapestrymusic said:


> I guess that's the only way the cup will end up in TO!


----------



## torndownunit

darkjune said:


> happy birthday to Hollowbody and Cort strummer, Here is a cake for the both of you.


He's nicely oiled up in that photo. You know it's impressive cake making when you can see the oil glisten.


----------



## darkjune

torndownunit said:


> He's nicely oiled up in that photo. You know it's impressive cake making when you can see the oil glisten.


lol. thats funny I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bleedingfingers

couple more days to thinline time 

cheers B


----------



## shoretyus

At thinline time it's mine 
Son, I won't be paying a dime 
So don't you go and pout 
Because Tapestry gave it out. 

That Thinline will be fine 
That Thinline will be mine 
Those F hole's stand out 
Through my Deluxe it will shout 

At thinline time it's mine....


----------



## hollowbody

bleedingfingers said:


> couple more days to thinline time
> 
> cheers B


Thanks for thinking of me! If you're ever in TO, I'll let you strum a couple cowboy chords on 'er


----------



## ezcomes

this is by far one of the most popular threads...and by one of the most...i mean...i think this thread has more posts that all the threads combined...

it just goes to show how a guitar can unite people...

i would love to win it...and i hope that WHOMEVER does win it...is very happy with it, and uses it to its full potential!


----------



## hollowbody

shoretyus said:


> At thinline time it's mine
> Son, I won't be paying a dime
> So don't you go and pout
> Because Tapestry gave it out.
> 
> That Thinline will be fine
> That Thinline will be mine
> Those F hole's stand out
> Through my Deluxe it will shout
> 
> At thinline time it's mine....


The lyrics are a nice touch, but you've got your 66 to keep you warm. You don't need the Thinline!!! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## darkjune

top 10 facts about chuck norris

Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried.

Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice. 

Chuck Norris once visited the Virgin Islands. They are now The Islands. 

Chuck Norris doesn't cheat death. He wins fair and square.

Chuck Norris can speak braille.

Chuck Norris once won a game of Connect Four in 3 moves.

Chuck Norris can delete the Recycling Bin.

Chuck Norris can do a wheelie on a unicycle.

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

When Chuck Norris looks in a mirror the mirror shatters, because not even glass is stupid enough to get in between Chuck Norris and Chuck Norris.


----------



## Steadfastly

Bryan said:


> You guys & gals are all wasting your time I went up to Tapestry the other day and marked my territory on the guitar .kkjuw


You didn't pee on my Thinline?!:smile:


----------



## darkjune

Chuck Norris says darkjune should win the tele thinline.



this message has been......


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> I guess that's the only way the cup will end up in TO!


It was once left on a street corner.


----------



## LowWatt

shoretyus said:


>


 I love the Tele in that pic so much. Every time I see it, I'm in awe.


----------



## Steadfastly

Danelectro Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive CoolCat NAMM '10 2010''

This will sound so good with my new Thinline from Tapestry. I'll post a couple of vids for you guys to check it out.

[YOUTUBE]aqfz0-k3osE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Will we get through all these pedals before the end of the contest on Friday? Time will tell.

[YOUTUBE]gsJhz6TIClA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

One of the many great reasons to live in Ontario; our Beer Store and LCBO have APIs that let cool stuff like this exist. http://beerhunter.ca/


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> One of the many great reasons to live in Ontario; our Beer Store and LCBO have APIs that let cool stuff like this exist. http://beerhunter.ca/


I would prefer having a setup like Quebec where you can just go to the store and get what you want. I think it's stupid to have to drive two places to get beer/wine or beer/scotch. They already have wine stores in some of the grocery stores anyway. I wish they would just take the next step.


----------



## simescan

FlipFlopFly said:


> I would prefer having a setup like Quebec where you can just go to the store and get what you want. I think it's stupid to have to drive two places to get beer/wine or beer/scotch. They already have wine stores in some of the grocery stores anyway. I wish they would just take the next step.


I'll second THAT motion!


----------



## Steadfastly

Not that I drink very much, but I am addicted to convenience.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Yeah, I'd prefer Quebec style too. Also, the wages that the Gov't employees make at the LCBO and the lack of retail competition are keeping prices higher than they could be.


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> I would prefer having a setup like Quebec where you can just go to the store and get what you want. I think it's stupid to have to drive two places to get beer/wine or beer/scotch. They already have wine stores in some of the grocery stores anyway. I wish they would just take the next step.


I don't even drink much anymore, but I agree 100%. Even if they didn't make the jump to convenience stores, and just allowed sales in the wine kiosks they have at grocery stores now it would be a big improvement.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is an interesting site I found full of videos showing how to play various songs. You can even request a certain video and they will try to put it on for you.

http://vanderbilly.com/videoList.aspx?category=Guitar_Cable


----------



## darkjune

darkjune said:


> Chuck Norris says darkjune should win the tele thinline.
> 
> 
> 
> this message has been......


yeah thats right, Chuck Norris approved.Any questions?lol


----------



## Steadfastly

Fifteen more pedals to go and 3 days to show them. Will we make it?

[YOUTUBE]eZJLYqr5z4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shoretyus

LowWatt said:


> I love the Tele in that pic so much. Every time I see it, I'm in awe.


ahhhh that's sweet ... but I still don't own anything with an F'n hole.....


----------



## Cort Strummer

darkjune said:


> happy birthday to Hollowbody and Cort strummer, Here is a cake for the both of you.


Thanks.

That is kinda freaky though because my boss is a Chuck Norris look alike lol


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> I don't even drink much anymore, but I agree 100%. Even if they didn't make the jump to convenience stores, and just allowed sales in the wine kiosks they have at grocery stores now it would be a big improvement.


Ya, I remember my first time in Quebec when I reached into a cooler and got a 6 pack with my left hand and a pound of bacon with my right. Now that's how things are supposed to work.


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here is an interesting site I found full of videos showing how to play various songs. You can even request a certain video and they will try to put it on for you.
> 
> http://vanderbilly.com/videoList.aspx?category=Guitar_Cable


sweet. thanks.


----------



## Jordan Chin

Wow this topic is all over the place. 

That site is pretty cool because of how accessible they are.


----------



## John Bartley

What a great day. Got to work this morning and found no-one there. Worked for about two hours until a co-worker arrived and we decided that we didn't have enough work for me..........woohoo.........went home, had tea, chatted with my sweetheart - great day!

Now we're sitting here watching Coronation Street. We've had dinner (shepards pie and salad with a glass of wine), and I figured I might as well just put another post in for the tele.

Here's what I have for a solid-body:










Bought at a flea market for $15 so that I could steal the electronics from it. Tried it in an old tube amp, and it sounded so good for a piece of junk that I couldn't strip it. I'm giving it to my niece (after I fix it up a bit....) and I'll stick to my Gretsch...

cheers

John


----------



## tapestrymusic

John Bartley said:


> What a great day. Got to work this morning and found no-one there. Worked for about two hours until a co-worker arrived and we decided that we didn't have enough work for me..........woohoo.........went home, had tea, chatted with my sweetheart - great day!
> 
> Now we're sitting here watching Coronation Street. We've had dinner (shepards pie and salad with a glass of wine), and I figured I might as well just put another post in for the tele.


John, I'm so relaxed now after reading your post that I don't know if I can make it through another 2 hours of work. Cheers!


----------



## John Bartley

tapestrymusic said:


> John, I'm so relaxed now after reading your post that I don't know if I can make it through another 2 hours of work. Cheers!



Glad I could help :food-smiley-004:

cheers

John


----------



## bobb

Jordan Chin said:


> Wow this topic is all over the place.
> 
> That site is pretty cool because of how accessible they are.


There's a topic here?? Wow, whoda thunk it? sdsre


----------



## LowWatt

bobb said:


> There's a topic here?? Wow, whoda thunk it? sdsre


Yep the topic is "LowWatt Wins a Guitar".


----------



## Bryan

:banana:


Duster said:


> If that's all it takes to stake a claim on a guitar, then I'm heading down to the 12th Fret this afternoon.
> 
> --- D


While your there could you mark the 1962 Gibson ES-335 for me . Thanx:banana:


----------



## Bryan

tapestrymusic said:


> Don't worry gang-the winner gets a new one in box (we're working on cleaning the carpet stains around the display model from Bryan's visit).


Soory about that . What can I say I'M DESPERATE !


----------



## Robert1950

And for summertime in January

[youtube]nU5uDozoSSM[/youtube]


----------



## mrmatt1972

1 more today.


----------



## bobb

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## vasthorizon

Count me in!


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Ya, I remember my first time in Quebec when I reached into a cooler and got a 6 pack with my left hand and a pound of bacon with my right. Now that's how things are supposed to work.


hahahahaha, is there anything better than bacon and beer????


----------



## shoretyus

hollowbody said:


> hahahahaha, is there anything better than bacon and beer????


Telecasters, beer and bacon


----------



## hollowbody

bobb said:


> Epic thread is epic.


meh, it could be _more_ epic. it could be biblical!


----------



## CDN Beaver

Thanks for providing a chance to win.

Mark


----------



## LowWatt

shoretyus said:


> Telecasters, beer and bacon


If Quebec convenience stores started carrying Telecasters, that would definitely get me to leave Ontario.


----------



## Stonesy

...................................................................................................


----------



## Ripper

Just stopping by for a Tuesday night post. I'll try not to add to the silliness


----------



## Steadfastly

GC has warned about using IE6. France and Germany warns about using IE period. Check out the report below.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...y-warn-against-internet-explorer-1872410.html


----------



## DUCK

Ripper said:


> Just stopping by for a Tuesday night post. I'll try not to add to the silliness


 Me TOO!!!


----------



## the_fender_guy

hollowbody said:


> hahahahaha, is there anything better than bacon and beer????





shoretyus said:


> Telecasters, beer and bacon


That pretty much nails it.


----------



## Steadfastly

Ripper said:


> Just stopping by for a Tuesday night post. I'll try not to add to the silliness


I have no problem adding to the silliness as many of you have seen

CREATIVE PUNS FOR EDUCATED MINDS

1. The roundest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi.

2. I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian

3. She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.

4. A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class because it was a weapon of math disruption.

5. The butcher backed into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his work.

6. No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.

7. A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering. 

8. A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart.

9. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.

10. Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.

11. A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police are looking into it.

12. Atheism is a non-prophet organization

13. Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the hallway. One hat said to the other, "You stay here; I'll go on a head."

14. I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me.

15. A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center said: "Keep off the Grass."

16. A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was, a nurse said, "No change yet."

17. A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.

19. The short fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium at large.

20. The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.

21. A backward poet writes inverse. 

22. In democracy it's your vote that counts. In feudalism it's your count that votes.

23. When cannibals ate a missionary, they got a taste of religion.


----------



## copperhead

count me in too!!!! woo hoo


----------



## Tarl

one more here too.......


----------



## NeilH

Another post from someone hoping to win the tele.


----------



## Steadfastly

Soldano SuperCharger GTO - TTK @ Winter NAMM '10 2010 Day 16

[YOUTUBE]6LfQtnaEOvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead

Crosby 6 points tonight, was a +1
Malkin, a hattrick, and a -2.

powerplays are funny things


----------



## Stonesy

Crosby wines more than Ernest and Julio Gallo


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> Crosby 6 points tonight, was a +1
> Malkin, a hattrick, and a -2.
> 
> powerplays are funny things


Since they only scored 6 goals they would have been shut out without Crosby since he figured in on all the goals?


----------



## puckhead

6-4 game, but Pens got 4 PP goals.
so even strength, Islanders actually outscored them 4-2


----------



## Steadfastly

Tone Tip - OCTAVE Pedal to thicken up your tone! NAMM '10 2010 Day 17

[YOUTUBE]UfLWQsm-aOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

You know you're into it big time when rehearsing is greuling work. Tonight was a hard slog, but the results were worth it.


----------



## puckhead

iaresee said:


> You know you're into it big time when rehearsing is greuling work. Tonight was a hard slog, but the results were worth it.


you should have sent the robot instead


----------



## zontar

Can't let this be the Flip and Ian show.
Because I am winning the Tele, and then sending a big big THANK YOU to Tapestry.

There is a boy who needs a guitar.
He's played a Thinline Tele in a store before, and liked it.

It shall be his.


----------



## puckhead

Jay Leno is just so damned not funny.

/that is all


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> Can't let this be the Flip and Ian show.
> Because I am winning the Tele, and then sending a big big THANK YOU to Tapestry.
> 
> There is a boy who needs a guitar.
> He's played a Thinline Tele in a store before, and liked it.
> 
> It shall be his.


Zontar: Are you going to tell me who this boy is?


----------



## Steadfastly

CABLES & NOISE! Pedalboard troubleshooting tips Winter NAMM 2010 '10

[YOUTUBE]VU-RuF5zwxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jcon

And now for something completely different... Chicks playing Les Pauls!

[video=youtube;89Kz8Nxb-Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89Kz8Nxb-Bg[/video]


----------



## zontar

FlipFlopFly said:


> Zontar: Are you going to tell me who this boy is?


I'll tell you after I win the Tele.


Maybe.


But he does exist.


----------



## Nemo

jcon said:


> And now for something completely different... Chicks playing Les Pauls!
> 
> That's brilliant! Got that from the Les Paul Forum, eh?


----------



## mrmatt1972

Good morning. All this arguing about who will win is silly. Because I'm going to win. :banana:


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> I'll tell you after I win the Tele.
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> But he does exist.


I'm sure he does exist. I was just wondering if he was your son or some needy kid that you know.


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> Good morning. All this arguing about who will win is silly. Because I'm going to win. :banana:


We are not "arguing" with you Matt, we are just simply telling you that you are wrong. There's no argument there.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> We are not "arguing" with you Matt, we are just simply telling you that you are wrong. There's no argument there.:food-smiley-004:


Exactly! You're wrong because _I'm _going to win!


----------



## Damion

Getting closer!!!!


----------



## ezcomes

Tapestry...

when the guitar is sent to the winner...will it come already setup...or is that something the winner will be responsible for?

i'd be interested in the setup and quite possibly shielding the insides..


----------



## Steadfastly

jcon said:


> And now for something completely different... Chicks playing Les Pauls!
> 
> [video=youtube;89Kz8Nxb-Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89Kz8Nxb-Bg[/video]


Those birds are out of tune. A cute video though!


----------



## Steadfastly

*Fulltone Full-Drive 2 OCD w Roman Quicksilver Marshall Haze NAMM '10*

Fulltone Full-Drive 2 OCD w Roman Quicksilver Marshall Haze NAMM '10 

Eleven more to go!

[YOUTUBE]SmNNMDqDal4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Exactly! You're wrong because _I'm _going to win!


Dudes. These arguments don't jive with what my tea leaves told me this morning. I know now the winner, but in the interest of fairness I won't tell you guys until the 22nd.


----------



## tapestrymusic

ezcomes said:


> Tapestry...
> 
> when the guitar is sent to the winner...will it come already setup...or is that something the winner will be responsible for?
> 
> i'd be interested in the setup and quite possibly shielding the insides..


Here's what will happen: The Tele is new in box from Fender but we are cracking it open today for inspection and a check over looking for basic issues like neck, action, fret buzz if any, etc. (We have to open the box to put a DuncanAfrica T Shirt in there anyway). 

Phil Stan is my tech (anyone remember Phil from his Saskatchewan or Kamloops days?). He'll do a basic check today for playability and so on. Final set-up is in the hands of the winner. Our experience is that these play very nicely out of the box but the winner will have to take care of any additional tweaking.


----------



## Duster

I think we should perform an analysis of time spent in this thread, vs. the value of the guitar in question.

I would wager a bet that in the time that it takes to read this entire thread, someone earning the average wage of all participants in this thread would likely earn more money than the value of the guitar.

I'm less confident of this one, but it is possible that the eventual winner of the guitar will have spent more time writing and reading in this thread than what they personally would have spent earning the value of the guitar in their usual job. The chances of this are greater, since you have an increased chance of winning the guitar if you spend more time in this thread posting.

The economic implications of that are blowing my mind. Instead of participating in the contest, I should have just gone out and bought the guitar. Because I've probably spent the equivalent time trying to win it, that I could have spent earning the money to buy it, except now I have only a small chance of winning it, whereas if I hadn't participated, I would have a certainty of owning it.

--- D


----------



## Chito

Can't wait to get my hands on it. kkjuwkkjuw


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

Hey kids: work harder. FlipFlopFly is way out in front.


1:12 : FlipFlopFly
1:23 : iaresee
1:26 : darkjune
1:28 : hollowbody
1:32 : mrmatt1972
1:37 : LowWatt
1:44 : puckhead
1:52 : Duster
1:55 : Robert1950, fraser, keeperofthegood
1:57 : corailz
1:59 : torndownunit
1:67 : ezcomes
1:69 : nkjanssen
1:78 : jimihendrix
1:82 : NIK0
1:89 : Ripper
1:99 : zontar, DUCK
1:104 : NeilH
1:110 : urko99
1:117 : xuthal
1:144 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada
1:156 : cheezyridr
1:170 : cptheman, Metal Man
1:188 : kw_guitarguy, bobb, fret15
1:208 : John Bartley, Cort Strummer
1:234 : Tarl, simescan, Bevo, Chito, gooberman, the_fender_guy
1:268 : Starbuck, Hamstrung
1:313 : Jim DaddyO, ratdog, Milkman, Bryan, Oylerz
1:375 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:469 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, greco, Budda, Stonesy
1:625 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:938 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, eric_b
1:1875: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


----------



## corailz

tapestrymusic said:


> Here's what will happen: The Tele is new in box from Fender but we are cracking it open today for inspection and a check over looking for basic issues like neck, action, fret buzz if any, etc. (We have to open the box to put a DuncanAfrica T Shirt in there anyway).
> 
> Phil Stan is my tech (anyone remember Phil from his Saskatchewan or Kamloops days?). He'll do a basic check today for playability and so on. Final set-up is in the hands of the winner. Our experience is that these play very nicely out of the box but the winner will have to take care of any additional tweaking.


Niiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!I really like it like that!Just ,please,take care of my guitar!LOL!


----------



## corailz

iaresee said:


> Hey kids: work harder. FlipFlopFly is way out in front.
> 
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee​


You're not too far....Robot Ian can help you...By the way,the time i'm writing these lines,Flip's not connected...let's go guys,let's post!LOL!(*Joke*)

I think that the time's really coming to this contest to finish...Some of us begin to be CRAZY!!!!We'll see some guys thinks that they are Napoleon Bonaparte or someone like this!!LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## torndownunit

tapestrymusic said:


> Here's what will happen: The Tele is new in box from Fender but we are cracking it open today for inspection and a check over looking for basic issues like neck, action, fret buzz if any, etc. (We have to open the box to put a DuncanAfrica T Shirt in there anyway).
> 
> Phil Stan is my tech (anyone remember Phil from his Saskatchewan or Kamloops days?). He'll do a basic check today for playability and so on. Final set-up is in the hands of the winner. Our experience is that these play very nicely out of the box but the winner will have to take care of any additional tweaking.


That's very fair. Shipping a guitar in the cold of winter, it will likely need setup work on arrival anyway.


----------



## torndownunit

Borrowing this photo from another forum, but how about the new Classic Vibe Custom.. Wow. The user photos look even better than the product shots from Fender. It seems to be getting some glowing reviews on TDPRI as well. I don't think the new Thinline is shipping yet.

$379 USD










I wish they offered this with a maple neck.


----------



## Guest

corailz said:


> You're not too far....Robot Ian can help you...By the way,the time i'm writing these lines,Flip's not connected...let's go guys,let's post!LOL!(*Joke*)
> 
> I think that the time's really coming to this contest to finish...Some of us begin to be CRAZY!!!!We'll see some guys thinks that they are Napoleon Bonaparte or someone like this!!LOLOLOL!!!


Robot Ian is twitching over here in the corner. He wants to close that gap. But truthfully: it wouldn't feel right to win using Robot Ian. Maybe tomorrow night I'll feel differently? :smile:


----------



## Guest

Oh my. I want that. Bad. Robot Ian, where are you?



torndownunit said:


> Borrowing this photo from another forum, but how about the new Classic Vibe Custom.. Wow. The user photos look even better than the product shots from Fender. It seems to be getting some glowing reviews on TDPRI as well. I don't think the new Thinline is shipping yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they offered this with a maple neck.


----------



## Tarl

That CV sure is a looker.....


----------



## ratdog

Here goes for my daily entry lofu


----------



## corailz

iaresee said:


> Robot Ian is twitching over here in the corner. He wants to close that gap. But truthfully: it wouldn't feel right to win using Robot Ian. Maybe tomorrow night I'll feel differently? :smile:


If Robot Ian wins,then Robot Ian's supposed to recieved the Axe....Not Ian!!!!LOL


----------



## Duster

torndownunit said:


> Borrowing this photo from another forum, but how about the new Classic Vibe Custom.. Wow. The user photos look even better than the product shots from Fender. It seems to be getting some glowing reviews on TDPRI as well. I don't think the new Thinline is shipping yet.
> 
> $379 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they offered this with a maple neck.


You're right about the maple neck. I prefer my guitars with rosewood/ebony, but on a beautiful Tele like that, I'd opt for maple. Besides, diversification is important. All my guitars are dark wood right now, I could stand to add some brightness to my arsenal.

--- D


----------



## LowWatt

Are they offering it in different colours, or just sunburst for that model?


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> Hey kids: work harder. FlipFlopFly is way out in front.
> 
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee
> 1:26 : darkjune
> 1:28 : hollowbody
> 1:32 : mrmatt1972
> 1:37 : LowWatt
> 1:44 : puckhead
> 1:52 : Duster
> 1:55 : Robert1950, fraser, keeperofthegood
> 1:57 : corailz
> 1:59 : torndownunit
> 1:67 : ezcomes
> 1:69 : nkjanssen
> 1:78 : jimihendrix
> 1:82 : NIK0
> 1:89 : Ripper
> 1:99 : zontar, DUCK
> 1:104 : NeilH
> 1:110 : urko99
> 1:117 : xuthal
> 1:144 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada
> 1:156 : cheezyridr
> 1:170 : cptheman, Metal Man
> 1:188 : kw_guitarguy, bobb, fret15
> 1:208 : John Bartley, Cort Strummer
> 1:234 : Tarl, simescan, Bevo, Chito, gooberman, the_fender_guy
> 1:268 : Starbuck, Hamstrung
> 1:313 : Jim DaddyO, ratdog, Milkman, Bryan, Oylerz
> 1:375 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, Beatles, GuitarSkater
> 1:469 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, greco, Budda, Stonesy
> 1:625 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz
> 1:938 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, eric_b
> 1:1875: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


 
I'm only 3rd? I do need to work harder.lol


----------



## Guest

corailz said:


> If Robot Ian wins,then Robot Ian's supposed to recieved the Axe....Not Ian!!!!LOL


Ha! Oh man. Playing guitar...that's going to be hard for me to code!


----------



## puckhead

torndownunit said:


> That's very fair. Shipping a guitar in the cold of winter, it will likely need setup work on arrival anyway.


see, that's why it makes send for me to win.
I would go pick it up - take shipping right out of the equation.


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> I'm only 3rd? I do need to work harder.lol


Yup. Lots of posting to do.


----------



## tapestrymusic

LowWatt said:


> Are they offering it in different colours, or just sunburst for that model?


The CV Custom Tele only comes in Sunburst/RW. More info here:
http://www.squierguitars.com/news/index.php?display_article=136

They're on my site as well.


----------



## puckhead

Duster said:


> I think we should perform an analysis of time spent in this thread, vs. the value of the guitar in question.
> 
> I would wager a bet that in the time that it takes to read this entire thread, someone earning the average wage of all participants in this thread would likely earn more money than the value of the guitar.
> 
> I'm less confident of this one, but it is possible that the eventual winner of the guitar will have spent more time writing and reading in this thread than what they personally would have spent earning the value of the guitar in their usual job. The chances of this are greater, since you have an increased chance of winning the guitar if you spend more time in this thread posting.
> 
> The economic implications of that are blowing my mind. Instead of participating in the contest, I should have just gone out and bought the guitar. Because I've probably spent the equivalent time trying to win it, that I could have spent earning the money to buy it, except now I have only a small chance of winning it, whereas if I hadn't participated, I would have a certainty of owning it.
> 
> --- D


I reckon most folks are posting from work, so your theory is kind of shot.
now... maybe their employers should have bought each of them (us) a guitar to save the productivity.


----------



## puckhead

hollowbody said:


> Exactly! You're wrong because _I'm _going to win!


my odds are creeping up


----------



## pickslide

Im in. I hope I win.


----------



## Guest

puckhead said:


> I reckon most folks are posting from work, so your theory is kind of shot.
> now... maybe their employers should have bought each of them (us) a guitar to save the productivity.


 I fully intend to broach this idea with my boss this afternoon. I don't think he'll go for it.


----------



## allthumbs56

Closing in on 2000 replies. Seems that free stuff attracts more attention here than the political thread ever did lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

*Something A Little Different*

An acoustic pedal review for you from TTK.

[YOUTUBE]Fn0ChbyvvD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead

allthumbs56 said:


> Closing in on 2000 replies. Seems that free stuff attracts more attention here than the political thread ever did lofu


you got lucky 1959.
1960's necks are too durned skinny.


----------



## Steadfastly

There is still lots of time left yet. Contest doesn't close until Friday night at 9:00pm.

What do you think, will there be a big flurry of posting from say 5:00pm-9:00pm on Friday?


----------



## hollowbody

torndownunit said:


> Borrowing this photo from another forum, but how about the new Classic Vibe Custom.. Wow. The user photos look even better than the product shots from Fender. It seems to be getting some glowing reviews on TDPRI as well. I don't think the new Thinline is shipping yet.
> 
> $379 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they offered this with a maple neck.


Yeah, I had posted about this one earlier, I can't wait to buy one of these badboys.

fwiw - Tapestry PM'd me some info regarding buying one through them for a very reasonable price.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> I fully intend to broach this idea with my boss this afternoon. I don't think he'll go for it.


hahahaha, I think that's a great idea. I'm composing an email now.


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> There is still lots of time left yet. Contest doesn't close until Friday night at 9:00pm.
> 
> What do you think, will there be a big flurry of posting from say 5:00pm-9:00pm on Friday?


Probably. I might have to cancel my band practice so I can stick around and participate.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Dudes. These arguments don't jive with what my tea leaves told me this morning. I know now the winner, but in the interest of fairness I won't tell you guys until the 22nd.


Those tea leaves better have spelt my name out all over the bottom of your mug!


----------



## hollowbody

tapestrymusic said:


> Here's what will happen: The Tele is new in box from Fender but we are cracking it open today for inspection and a check over looking for basic issues like neck, action, fret buzz if any, etc. (We have to open the box to put a DuncanAfrica T Shirt in there anyway).
> 
> Phil Stan is my tech (anyone remember Phil from his Saskatchewan or Kamloops days?). He'll do a basic check today for playability and so on. Final set-up is in the hands of the winner. Our experience is that these play very nicely out of the box but the winner will have to take care of any additional tweaking.


I'll save your tech the time and trouble, just send it to me and I'll set it up myself.


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> I think we should perform an analysis of time spent in this thread, vs. the value of the guitar in question.
> 
> I would wager a bet that in the time that it takes to read this entire thread, someone earning the average wage of all participants in this thread would likely earn more money than the value of the guitar.
> 
> I'm less confident of this one, but it is possible that the eventual winner of the guitar will have spent more time writing and reading in this thread than what they personally would have spent earning the value of the guitar in their usual job. The chances of this are greater, since you have an increased chance of winning the guitar if you spend more time in this thread posting.
> 
> The economic implications of that are blowing my mind. Instead of participating in the contest, I should have just gone out and bought the guitar. Because I've probably spent the equivalent time trying to win it, that I could have spent earning the money to buy it, except now I have only a small chance of winning it, whereas if I hadn't participated, I would have a certainty of owning it.
> 
> --- D


Yeah, but then I'd have to be working.


----------



## Steadfastly

Hey, GC, it looks like you fixed the problem of getting us to the last post rather than to the top of the page! Good work. Are you getting any sleep these last few days, BTW?


----------



## NeilH

puckhead said:


> I would go pick it up - take shipping right out of the equation.


That's what I'll be doing.

If I buck the odds and win.


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> That's what I'll be doing.
> 
> If I buck the odds and win.


Would you mind picking it up for me and delivering it to my friends in Nanaimo?lofu


----------



## darkjune

hey, just to start a topic. who is your fav guitar player and why.I think it would be interesting to see who we are all influenced by.My fav is Eddie Van Hallen and Jeff Healy. Eddie cuz he seems to play from his gut and doesn't always play be the rules, he has his own sound and own style, most players cant say that.I like Jeff cuz he seemed to play from his soul.When I first heard him play,my jaw just dropped,I couldn't believe a human being could play so amazing.Then I found out he was blind, I was floored.Maybe this is why he was so good, he didn't have all the distractions we have, he just hears and feels the music.I wish I had half the talent they both have.So what do you have to say?


----------



## Guest

Speaking of Healey -- who else got their introduction to him by way of CTV's _Live it Up_ in the 80's?


----------



## Steadfastly

Not one of my favorites but one of the very best. He was a Canadian, he was French, an acoustic guitarist who overdosed on heroin. I can't remember his name. Can anyone help me come up with it. 

He was an amazing player and there is a series of tributes to him on YouTube.

Anyone?????

OK, I found it. Although known as Canadian because of his Francophone parents, he was actually born in Maine in 1941. He did not die of heroin after all but was found strangled in his swimming pool. The murder is still unsolved. He did get his drug use under control in the later years of his life.

Stevie Vai said about him that even when Lenny was noodling it was a feast.


----------



## Steadfastly

A tribute to Lenny Breau

[YOUTUBE]-9SvTtaQLC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## urko99

I just want to thak Tapestry Music for making this possible.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here are some more comments about Lenny Breau

[YOUTUBE]HwNKyI8se5k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> A tribute to Lenny Breau
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-9SvTtaQLC4[/YOUTUBE]


Great clip. I have a buddy who is really influenced by his playing. He's been in school for guitar pretty much since I've known him (we went to an Arts high school).


----------



## Guest

Those are some really nice Lenny Breau videos. Thanks.


----------



## Rocco

Posting again.


----------



## zurn

Me wanty Tele Thinline!


----------



## LowWatt

All these YouTube clips that I can't see at work.


----------



## darkjune

who was the first guitarist to start using the seven string electric. I remember hearing a story about it once but I can't remember.anyone know the story?


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> All these YouTube clips that I can't see at work.


Yes, but that will give you something to see when you get home.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Steadfastly

Tapestry: If I don't win the Thinline would you let me pay for this on a time basis. Let's say $100.00 down and $20.00 a month? And would you send it to me after you get my down payment if I promise to give you post dated cheques until it's paid for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1960-GI...QQptZGuitar?hash=item2a0417ba34#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> I'll save your tech the time and trouble, just send it to me and I'll set it up myself.


Already checked over-it's a beauty!


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Already checked over-it's a beauty!


Thank you so much! Will you be bringing it personally or shipping it?


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> Tapestry: If I don't win the Thinline would you let me pay for this on a time basis. Let's say $100.00 down and $20.00 a month? And would you send it to me after you get my down payment if I promise to give you post dated cheques until it's paid for?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1960-GI...QQptZGuitar?hash=item2a0417ba34#ht_500wt_1182


Yeah, in about 1353 years it would be all yours!


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Yeah, in about 1353 years it would be all yours!


Shucks! You would have to go and do the math!hwopv


----------



## the_fender_guy

darkjune said:


> who was the first guitarist to start using the seven string electric. I remember hearing a story about it once but I can't remember.anyone know the story?


First ones I heard of were George Van Eps who used a low 7th string tuned IIRC to A and Lenny Breau who used a high 7th string tuned to A.


----------



## darkjune

Flip, if I win you can have the tele I made from a 2x4.lol


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Tapestry: If I don't win the Thinline would you let me pay for this on a time basis. Let's say $100.00 down and $20.00 a month? And would you send it to me after you get my down payment if I promise to give you post dated cheques until it's paid for?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1960-GI...QQptZGuitar?hash=item2a0417ba34#ht_500wt_1182


Hmm, my parents don't really need their house, do they???


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> Flip, if I win you can have the tele I made from a 2x4.lol


You are a TRUE friend! I like extra sustain, though, could you make it a 2 x 6?


----------



## Duster

They'd have to knock a couple of hundred off that price because of that pink-lined case, as I'd have to buy a new one.

--- D



FlipFlopFly said:


> Tapestry: If I don't win the Thinline would you let me pay for this on a time basis. Let's say $100.00 down and $20.00 a month? And would you send it to me after you get my down payment if I promise to give you post dated cheques until it's paid for?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1960-GI...QQptZGuitar?hash=item2a0417ba34#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## hollowbody

urko99 said:


> I just want to thak Tapestry Music for making this possible.


I'd like to thank you for thanks Tapestry.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> All these YouTube clips that I can't see at work.


You need to change jobs to a less dictatorial company.


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, but that will give you something to see when you get home.:food-smiley-004:


Nope. Band practice tonight. The happiest night of the week.


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Nope. Band practice tonight. The happiest night of the week.


That Tuesday nights for me!


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> You are a TRUE friend! I like extra sustain, though, could you make it a 2 x 6?


You could just nail some thick chunks of wood to the end.


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> That Tuesday nights for me!


Mine's Friday, I'm gonna miss the Thinline countdown hoopla!


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> You are a TRUE friend! I like extra sustain, though, could you make it a 2 x 6?


For you flip anything.I have an old broken wall nut table in the garage I could make it out of that, then add some finish and make it look real pretty for you.lol


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> You could just nail some thick chunks of wood to the end.


That's a great idea but I think I'll use screws. I don't want the pieces coming loose when I'm really "nailing" (pun intended) it!


----------



## Guest

Anyone know where I can find one of these local in Ottawa? http://www.neutrik.com/fr/en/audio/210_459854644/NTP3RC-B_detail.aspx


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> That's a great idea but I think I'll use screws. I don't want the pieces coming loose when I'm really "nailing" (pun intended) it!


hahahahahaha


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> Tapestry: If I don't win the Thinline would you let me pay for this on a time basis. Let's say $100.00 down and $20.00 a month? And would you send it to me after you get my down payment if I promise to give you post dated cheques until it's paid for?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1960-GI...QQptZGuitar?hash=item2a0417ba34#ht_500wt_1182


meh. It may look good, but I'd need to swap out the neck for something with a little more oomph.
you think a warmoth will fit? :banana:


----------



## Ti-Ron

Woow! 201 pages for this contest! Probably one of the biggest thread on GC!


----------



## hollowbody

puckhead said:


> meh. It may look good, but I'd need to swap out the neck for something with a little more oomph.
> you think a warmoth will fit? :banana:


I think I'd just strip the finish and paint it black with skulls and crossbones on it. That would look really cool!


----------



## puckhead

Ti-Ron said:


> Woow! 201 pages for this contest! Probably one of the biggest thread on GC!


i wonder what the bandwidth costs for this thread total in relation to the value of the guitar?
thow in ad revenue on the + side too, i guess


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> meh. It may look good, but I'd need to swap out the neck for something with a little more oomph.
> you think a warmoth will fit? :banana:


With one of those wide wood chisels and a 3 lb. sledge, yes, it will fit!


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Anyone know where I can find one of these local in Ottawa? http://www.neutrik.com/fr/en/audio/210_459854644/NTP3RC-B_detail.aspx


Did you try "The Source" or an electronics store?


----------



## xuthal

Haven't made a post here in a couple days.......post not toast,well,sometimes


----------



## jimihendrix

FlipFlopFly said:


> You are a TRUE friend! I like extra sustain, though, could you make it a 2 x 6?


here's a neat/freaky guitar made out of a table...with a ouija board...


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Those are some really nice Lenny Breau videos. Thanks.


Well, to tell you the truth, Ian, I had no idea who he was until about three months ago when someone on another forum mentioned him. So I looked up the whole series his daughter did on him a few years ago. 

He was really, really respected by a number of well-known musicians for his dedication and superb playing abiltiy.


----------



## arloskay

Wow, that's a lot of posts...


----------



## torndownunit

jimihendrix said:


> here's a neat/freaky guitar made out of a table...with a ouija board...


So I take it the pointer this is actually a bar for lap/pedal steel?


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> here's a neat/freaky guitar made out of a table...with a ouija board...


Freaky is right. Ouija boards give me the creeps.


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> You need to change jobs to a less dictatorial company.


At least I leave consistently on all band nights. That's the key part.


----------



## LowWatt

jimihendrix said:


> here's a neat/freaky guitar made out of a table...with a ouija board...


Finally a guitar that both my girlfriend and I can enjoy.


----------



## Steadfastly

This one's a blond joke but it would be better if it was a Floridian or someone from the Caribbean.

As a North Bay trucker stops for a red light on Hwy.11, a

Blond catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his
truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker lowers the
window, and she says, "Hi, my name is Heather, and you
are losing some of your load!"

The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street.
When the truck stops for another red light, the girl
catches up again.. She jumps out of her car runs up and
knocks on the door. Again, the trucker lowers the window.

As if they've never spoken, the blond says brightly,
"Hi, my name is Heather, and you are
losing some of your load!"

Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and
continues down the street. At the third red light, the same
thing happens again.

All out of breath, the blond gets out of her car, runs up,
knocks on the truck door.
The trucker lowers the window. Again she says, "Hi, my
name is Heather, and you are
losing some of your load!"

When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to
the next light When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets
out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde. He knocks on
her window, and as she lowers it, he says,.............

"Hi, my name is Kevin, it's winter in CANADA , and
I'm driving the SALT TRUCK........"


----------



## Steadfastly

arloskay said:


> Wow, that's a lot of posts...


I estimated 3500 but we'll be well short of that.


----------



## Duster

When's D-Day? Friday? Noon?

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> When's D-Day? Friday? Noon?
> 
> --- D


See the first post.


----------



## Duster

Yeah, that was just a lazy way for me to get another post in. I'll have to be more original next time.

--- D



FlipFlopFly said:


> See the first post.


----------



## Guest

Waaaaaaaave babies and they're lying on the sand

[YOUTUBE]yZlm4-61SHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bevo

I thought it was last Friday, was very happy to see it was not.

You guys can stop posting now...no point...its mine.
Have a Fender Deluxe waiting on the guitars delivery..


----------



## corailz

jimihendrix said:


> here's a neat/freaky guitar made out of a table...with a ouija board...


That's beautifull!!!Very artistic!!!


----------



## Bryan

I think it should be the one that lives the closest to Tapestry win the thinline . THAT WOULD BE ME .:banana:
Thought I should get another post in since I read the winner will be a random draw from total posts .


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

Depressingly unchanged.


 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
1:23 : iaresee, hollowbody
1:28 : darkjune
1:32 : LowWatt
1:34 : mrmatt1972
1:42 : puckhead
1:52 : Duster
1:53 : corailz
1:55 : torndownunit
1:58 : Robert1950, fraser
1:61 : keeperofthegood
1:70 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
1:82 : nkjanssen
1:85 : NIK0
1:94 : Ripper
1:98 : zontar
1:103 : NeilH, DUCK
1:109 : urko99
1:123 : xuthal
1:151 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada
1:164 : cheezyridr
1:179 : cptheman, Metal Man
1:196 : kw_guitarguy, bobb, fret15, John Bartley
1:218 : Tarl, Bevo, Cort Strummer
1:246 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, gooberman
1:281 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
1:327 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
1:393 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:491 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, greco, Budda, Stonesy
1:655 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:982 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117
1:1964: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


----------



## the_fender_guy

jimihendrix said:


> here's a neat/freaky guitar made out of a table...with a ouija board...


They should use that to pick the winner.
"The winner is the_fender_guy"


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Well, to tell you the truth, Ian, I had no idea who he was until about three months ago when someone on another forum mentioned him. So I looked up the whole series his daughter did on him a few years ago.
> 
> He was really, really respected by a number of well-known musicians for his dedication and superb playing abiltiy.


He was a real genius. It was terrible the way he died.


----------



## Steadfastly

Death is always sad, of course, but when one is murdered and life is cut even shorter, especially in this case after Lenny had such a long road in getting over his drug habit and had finally made it, of course, made it all the more sad.

[YOUTUBE]0Mp_0pjJToQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser

iaresee said:


> Depressingly unchanged.
> 
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee, hollowbody
> 1:28 : darkjune
> 1:32 : LowWatt
> 1:34 : mrmatt1972
> 1:42 : puckhead
> 1:52 : Duster
> 1:53 : corailz
> 1:55 : torndownunit
> 1:58 : Robert1950, fraser
> 1:61 : keeperofthegood
> 1:70 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
> 1:82 : nkjanssen
> 1:85 : NIK0
> 1:94 : Ripper
> 1:98 : zontar
> 1:103 : NeilH, DUCK
> 1:109 : urko99
> 1:123 : xuthal
> 1:151 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada
> 1:164 : cheezyridr
> 1:179 : cptheman, Metal Man
> 1:196 : kw_guitarguy, bobb, fret15, John Bartley
> 1:218 : Tarl, Bevo, Cort Strummer
> 1:246 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, gooberman
> 1:281 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
> 1:327 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
> 1:393 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, Beatles, GuitarSkater
> 1:491 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, greco, Budda, Stonesy
> 1:655 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz
> 1:982 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117
> 1:1964: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


hey thanks ian- that puts it into perspective lol-
my goal now is to try to have a better chance than robert.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Bagpipes? Bagpipes You Say!*

I wonder how many replies we would have had if Tapestry had offered a set of Bagpipes instead of the Thinline?

[YOUTUBE]quT767Kkv9c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> Depressingly unchanged.
> 
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee, hollowbody
> 1:28 : darkjune
> 1:32 : LowWatt
> 1:34 : mrmatt1972
> 1:42 : puckhead
> 1:52 : Duster
> 1:53 : corailz
> 1:55 : torndownunit
> 1:58 : Robert1950, fraser
> 1:61 : keeperofthegood
> 1:70 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
> 1:82 : nkjanssen
> 1:85 : NIK0
> 1:94 : Ripper
> 1:98 : zontar
> 1:103 : NeilH, DUCK
> 1:109 : urko99
> 1:123 : xuthal
> 1:151 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada
> 1:164 : cheezyridr
> 1:179 : cptheman, Metal Man
> 1:196 : kw_guitarguy, bobb, fret15, John Bartley
> 1:218 : Tarl, Bevo, Cort Strummer
> 1:246 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, gooberman
> 1:281 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
> 1:327 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
> 1:393 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, Beatles, GuitarSkater
> 1:491 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, greco, Budda, Stonesy
> 1:655 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz
> 1:982 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117
> 1:1964: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


Maybe for you, Ian, but I went from 1:33 to 1:23. Awesome!


----------



## NeilH

iaresee said:


> Depressingly unchanged.
> 
> 
> 1:12 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:23 : iaresee, hollowbody
> 1:28 : darkjune
> 1:32 : LowWatt
> 1:34 : mrmatt1972
> 1:42 : puckhead
> 1:52 : Duster
> 1:53 : corailz
> 1:55 : torndownunit
> 1:58 : Robert1950, fraser
> 1:61 : keeperofthegood
> 1:70 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
> 1:82 : nkjanssen
> 1:85 : NIK0
> 1:94 : Ripper
> 1:98 : zontar
> 1:103 : NeilH, DUCK
> 1:109 : urko99
> 1:123 : xuthal
> 1:151 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada
> 1:164 : cheezyridr
> 1:179 : cptheman, Metal Man
> 1:196 : kw_guitarguy, bobb, fret15, John Bartley
> 1:218 : Tarl, Bevo, Cort Strummer
> 1:246 : the_fender_guy, simescan, Chito, gooberman
> 1:281 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
> 1:327 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
> 1:393 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, Beatles, GuitarSkater
> 1:491 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, greco, Budda, Stonesy
> 1:655 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, RIFF WRATH, WannabeGood, bannahz
> 1:982 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117
> 1:1964: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


Are we sure that FFF isn't robotIan in disguise, cause he's a posting machine!


----------



## hollowbody

NeilH said:


> Are we sure that FFF isn't robotIan in disguise, cause he's a posting machine!


We might have to look into that possibility!


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> I wonder how many replies we would have had if Tapestry had offered a set of Bagpipes instead of the Thinline?


Are you kidding! I could add Copperhead Road to our setlist!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]xvaEJzoaYZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

NeilH said:


> Are we sure that FFF isn't robotIan in disguise, cause he's a posting machine!


Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> Yeah, that was just a lazy way for me to get another post in. I'll have to be more original next time.
> 
> --- D


If you win, are you just gonna throw a new nut in and string it upside down?


----------



## Steadfastly

Well, I'm on my way to the store for a bit. Does anyone want me to pick them up something while I'm out? 

Here is something to listen to while I'm gone.

[YOUTUBE]czyZOQGSRqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Howi

wow... just came across this thread now. a little late but worth a try. 

howi


----------



## tapestrymusic

Howi said:


> wow... just came across this thread now. a little late but worth a try.
> 
> howi


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Robert1950

He could have offered the Fender Stratocaster - Scottish Edition












FlipFlopFly said:


> I wonder how many replies we would have had if Tapestry had offered a set of Bagpipes instead of the Thinline?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]quT767Kkv9c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> He could have offered the Fender Stratocaster - Scottish Edition


That's a neat pic! And you were also very quick to find it and post it!


----------



## Steadfastly

Day 22 - 30 Pedals in 30 Days - FUZZ Shoot-Out TTK Style!! Using Bugera V55 head. NAMM 2010 '10

Personally, I don't much like them but here you go to check it out for yourself.


[YOUTUBE]QuY7-2jkpyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead

fraser said:


> hey thanks ian- that puts it into perspective lol-
> my goal now is to try to have a better chance than robert.


and you just did...


----------



## puckhead

[video=youtube;utH3nXmayI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utH3nXmayI4[/video]

came across this doozy from yesteryear to set up tonight's game


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Maybe for you, Ian, but I went from 1:33 to 1:23. Awesome!


I was hoping for an overall push from everyone else. FFFs odds go down as the total post count not related to him goes up of course.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm on a mission tonight!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm on a mission tonight!:banana:


----------



## mrmatt1972

iaresee said:


> I was hoping for an overall push from everyone else. FFFs odds go down as the total post count not related to him goes up of course.


I'm on a mission tonight!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm on a mission tonight! love teleslofu


----------



## mrmatt1972

this one is for my monkey of a son:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm on a mission tonight! largetongue


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm on a mission tonight! 3dgrw [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ngle3WVA1dA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ngle3WVA1dA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> I was hoping for an overall push from everyone else. FFFs odds go down as the total post count not related to him goes up of course.


C'mon, Ian, I'm really a very nice guy! Even little kids like me right from the start. And you can't fool those little beggars! 

Here's a little haha for everyone so we keep this on the light side.

[YOUTUBE]MOUhGcsHqDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrmatt1972

The mission continues [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k55NuWQCh78&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k55NuWQCh78&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## greco

One last post for me. 

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972

Kids, don't do drugs. [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sHzdsFiBbFc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sHzdsFiBbFc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm on a mission tonight! 3dgrw [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ngle3WVA1dA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ngle3WVA1dA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


That's it Matt! I like when you post and give us something to watch, reference, etc. It makes your posts and the contest more interesting. Regards, Flip.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm still on a mission[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PvWaD-NErlY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PvWaD-NErlY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrmatt1972

Still on a mission:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dzOHq5WbQ8k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dzOHq5WbQ8k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ok, not on a "Mission from Gawd", but I love that movie.


----------



## mrmatt1972

OK, I'm done... :wave:


----------



## hollowbody

mrmatt1972 said:


> OK, I'm done... :wave:


Haha, wow Matt, you really were giving 'er for a while there. Good effort!


----------



## hollowbody

Whatever happened to Chris Cornell re-recording and releasing Scream as a rock album? Is that being put on the back burner due to the reunion of Soundgarden?


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> The mission continues [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k55NuWQCh78&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k55NuWQCh78&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Do you remember this? "This message will sef-destruct in 5 seconds."


----------



## mrmatt1972

FlipFlopFly said:


> Do you remember this? "This message will sef-destruct in 5 seconds."


Yeah, i loved it. it was in syndication when I wathched it in high school.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> I wonder how many replies we would have had if Tapestry had offered a set of Bagpipes instead of the Thinline?


Why would I want bagpipes when I could just squeeze my cat.


----------



## mrmatt1972

liked this show more though: 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AvMj5LuT5hk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AvMj5LuT5hk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

I still like these. The problem is, I can still remember many of them. Maybe that's a good thing.

[YOUTUBE]r1L8BKbp3Hs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

*OK, Let's Get Back On A Musical Theme For A Bit*

Marshall Tones for 150 Bones? YES! 30 Pedals in 30 Days RADIAL London Texas Hollywood BONES

[YOUTUBE]W27hNEvgnF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

Seems there's no hope for the rest of us because someone's on a mission.


----------



## hollowbody

the_fender_guy said:


> Seems there's no hope for the rest of us because someone's on a mission.


Certainly not with a lay-down-and-die attitude like that! Get typing fender_guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

That's right. Don't stop now! There's still two days to go. Please keep posting you guys. Just try to keep it as interesting as possible. 

I really liked Matt's Mission Impossible post. Cool stuff that was. It's hard to believe that was "high tech" stuff back when I was a kid.


----------



## Robert1950

Robert1950 will Win. Robert1950 will Win. Robert1950 will Win.
[youtube]enmCjZEQcNI[/youtube]


----------



## Robert1950

I would be very happy is this Squier Classic Vibe Custom Telecaster played half as good as it looks:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

OK............I'm still alive and kicking..................just pre-assembled my new LP Bass.............a little sanding................a little poly...............and "Rosey" will be kick ass.................or should that be kick bass...............love the smell of burnt walnut.............cheers, Gerry


----------



## NeilH

puckhead said:


> came across this doozy from yesteryear to set up tonight's game


GINO GINO GINO!!! 

He and Pavel were quite the odd couple eh?


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> I would be very happy is this Squier Classic Vibe Custom Telecaster played half as good as it looks:


What's wrong with it?


----------



## puckhead

that was from a 9-0 win. I always loved that fight.
bucky wasn't uite sure where he was for a moment there.


----------



## puckhead

puckhead said:


> that was from a 9-0 win. I always loved that fight.
> bucky wasn't uite sure where he was for a moment there.


that was at NeilH, btw. forgot to reply with quote, so here's a bonus post


----------



## NeilH

I hate when that happens


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> What's wrong with it?


I think he was just ssaying it looks phenomenal, so if it plays half that good, you are still going pretty good.
imho, that guitar would be miles better with a maple neck.


----------



## Steadfastly

I bet she plays guitar better than 90% of us.

[YOUTUBE]aBtzmfwONkU&feature=PlayList&p=745C9969F6DCB7F2&index=0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeilH

NeilH said:


> I hate when that happens





puckhead said:


> that was at NeilH, btw. forgot to reply with quote, so here's a bonus post


I mean I hate when that happens.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Hare Trigger*

Another lighter side post for all you Bugs Bunny fans. Now those were real cartoons.

[YOUTUBE]r1L8BKbp3Hs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tarl

FlipFlopFly said:


> Another lighter side post for all you Bugs Bunny fans. Now those were real cartoons.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]r1L8BKbp3Hs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Ahhhh......those were the days......non pc toons....


----------



## Steadfastly

*Do You Play A Little Acoustic? A Matin D18 Anyone?*

You will need some loose pocket change for this one; a very large pocket!

This was on the Antiques Roadshow the other night.
Here's a video:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/roadshow/archive/200902A16.html

BTW, here is a full listing of all the musical instruments they have appraised.

http://www.pbs.org/cgi-registry/wgbh...al+Instruments


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> You will need some loose pocket change for this one; a very large pocket!
> 
> This was on the Antiques Roadshow the other night.
> Here's a video:
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/roadshow/archive/200902A16.html
> 
> BTW, here is a full listing of all the musical instruments they have appraised.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/cgi-registry/wgbh...al+Instruments


Wish I'd found any one of them in my attic.


----------



## arloskay

209 pages of posts already... I wonder what the largest thread is on the site?


----------



## Steadfastly

*Day 24 - Marshall Tones for 150 Bones? YES! 30 Pedals in 30 Days RADIAL London Texas*

Some more tones for ya'll to check out.

[YOUTUBE]RYWOLQzLKJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrmatt1972

One final post before bed...

G'night. Wish me luck!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper

just stopping by to see if things are still "interesting" in here.


----------



## Guest

FFF it's not personal. Really.


----------



## Steadfastly

*A TTK lick turned into a song using a Digitech GNX3 - 30 Pedals in 30 Days - Michael*

A TTK lick turned into a song using a Digitech GNX3 - 30 Pedals in 30 Days - Michael Kelly

[YOUTUBE]-zw2jbz958o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

Where is season 4 of The IT Crowd? I was promised a 4th season!


----------



## puckhead

mrmatt1972 said:


> One final post before bed...
> 
> G'night. Wish me luck!:food-smiley-004:


good luck!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Here Ian. You can vote for it.

[YOUTUBE]iBFnuScfizc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser

[YOUTUBE]UBdcXekP2uI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

*Shoot-Out - Boss Metal Zone vs. Behringer Ultra Metal - 30 Pedals in 30 Days*

We're coming down to the end of the TTK pedal demos.


[YOUTUBE]5fD34Yy1wqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

Q - What do a cup of coffee and Eric Clapton have in common?
A - They both suck without Cream


----------



## urko99

A post before bedtime. I'm gonna dream Thin!


----------



## darkjune

Q - What's the range of a Gibson Les Paul?
A - Depends on how far you throw it.


----------



## darkjune

*What's the difference between a fiddle and a violin ?
Who cares - neither one's a guitar*


----------



## Guest

2 oz Bombay Sapphire
A wiff of dry Vermouth
Pour over ice
Shake
Strain
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Goodbye Wednesday


----------



## Guest

fraser said:


> [YOUTUBE]UBdcXekP2uI[/YOUTUBE]


That was absolutely awful.








Where can I see more?


----------



## puckhead

news flash - Kyle Wellwood actually gets a penalty!


----------



## Budda

does padding your posts in the thread actually help...?


----------



## Guest

No questions I'm not alone
Some how I'll find my way home



John & Vangelis - a childhood favourite


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> does padding your posts in the thread actually help...?


Not one bit. I do it for dramatic emphasis.


----------



## darkjune

fraser said:


> [YOUTUBE]UBdcXekP2uI[/YOUTUBE]


I can't understand a word she is saying.


----------



## Guest

What is it about gin that makes me crave bacon? 

[YOUTUBE]CaK9bjLy3v4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shoretyus

Suffering recording overload post.... wish I had a thinline to record...


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> I can't understand a word she is saying.


It's a visual medium.


----------



## Guest

Darkjune: YouTube embed epic fail man!


----------



## Steadfastly

*How to Shop for a Boutique Hand Wired Pedal -30 Pedals in 30 Days- Ibanez TS808HW Ped*

How to Shop for a Boutique Hand Wired Pedal -30 Pedals in 30 Days- Ibanez TS808HW Pedal TS9

[YOUTUBE]FfdnZKeTOIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> Darkjune: YouTube embed epic fail man!


in need of help.


----------



## Guest

There's a bar in Madison, WI that serves all-you-can-eat free bacon on Teusday night. And $1 beers. Wandos. If you're ever in Madison I highly recommend checking it out. And when you've ODed on bacon and beer check out Ians Pizza (no relation) across the street for a little slice of heaven.


----------



## zontar

iaresee said:


> Not one bit. I do it for dramatic emphasis.


Maybe.you.


doitfor


dramatic
em.pha.sis

with odd

pauses.

Kind of like a certain Canadian born starship captain.

[video=youtube;D-yy2URAYqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-yy2URAYqU&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## Guest

Zontar: Wiiliam Shatner is a God among men.


----------



## Guest

I'm on Season 6 of 7 of Curb Your Enthusiasm. I have new respect for this series now that I've watched it all through.


----------



## darkjune

[video][/video]

He played at the open mic in my town once.I walked up to him and say your pretty good, he says ya I know I could he my self playing.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Day 30 - 30 Pedals in 30 Days - The Wrap Up - Boss Metal Core vs. MXR Full Bore Comin*

And here is the last one of 30 pedals in 30 days. I should post them all again in one post so they are easier to find.

[YOUTUBE]jDXsMpxbC48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

*fgh*

[video][/video]ysyythzdyyt


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> [video][/video]
> 
> He played at the open mic in my town once.I walked up to him and say your pretty good, he says ya I know I could he my self playing.


Shatner? Really? You talked to God? Damn. That's lucky.


----------



## darkjune

[video=youtube;uADkFy7DZXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uADkFy7DZXY[/video]

what theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest

Three gin martinis later and I'm ready to declare hump day offically over.





But Thursday morning is gonna suck large.


----------



## darkjune

ok? how did I do that?


----------



## darkjune

ok so 2122 goes with 2126 ok.


----------



## Guest

This week's Modern Family was awesome.


----------



## Steadfastly

*And A little Late Night Plug For Tapestry Music And Jet City Amps*

A unique feature on the 333 Jet City Amp

[video]http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=lmsjr#p/u/13/bWTkLdcFGeY[/video]


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> ok? how did I do that?


What was that all about?


----------



## darkjune

I met Shatner once at some car show many years a go,he is a very funny guy,I also got to see kit from night ridder.


----------



## Guest

The Pick of Destiny sullied the genius that was Tenacious D. Truth.


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> What was that all about?


Sorry I'm new to the whole youtube thing.


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> I met Shatner once at some car show many years a go,he is a very funny guy,I also got to see kit from night rider.


You are my new hero.


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> Sorry I'm new to the whole youtube thing.


It doesn't show.


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> It doesn't show.


thankslol


----------



## Guest

I switched to "just peanuts" peanut butter the year. 


I miss the sugar from the Kraft smooth stuff. Withdrawl is a bitch.


----------



## Guest

Epic jam songs: Slave to the Traffic Light - Phish. Am I right or am I right?


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> I switched to "just peanuts" peanut butter the year.
> 
> 
> I miss the sugar from the Kraft smooth stuff. Withdrawl is a bitch.


R U NUTS? How can you eat that stuff?


----------



## Guest

Awesome albums you've never heard of: Steve Burns - Songs for Dustmites.


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> R U NUTS? How can you eat that stuff?


What? Peanut butter? Natural peanut butter? Or Kraft smooth peanut butter?


----------



## Guest

Using an iPhone to post to this thread is painful.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> I switched to "just peanuts" peanut butter the year.
> 
> 
> I miss the sugar from the Kraft smooth stuff. Withdrawl is a bitch.


You should try the health food variety.....yech!


----------



## Guest

Scrubs should have stayed ended.


----------



## darkjune

[video=youtube;GhdI99ncRhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhdI99ncRhA[/video]

How can this kid even play that guitar it's bigger then she is.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> You should try the health food variety.....yech!


That's what I've switched to; ground peanuts and nothing else. Better than no peanut butter.


----------



## darkjune

iaresee said:


> That's what I've switched to; ground peanuts and nothing else. Better than no peanut butter.


no PB sounds better then heath food PB if you ask me.


----------



## Guest

Damn. The bacon craving is strong.


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> no PB sounds better then heath food PB if you ask me.


No peanut butter isn't an option. I'm not strong enough to kick that kind of habit.


----------



## cptheman

arloskay said:


> 209 pages of posts already... I wonder what the largest thread is on the site?


I would be surpised if this was't it. And it's far from over....


----------



## Guest

Seriously: Wandos is reason enough to visit Wisconsin.


----------



## Guest

The martini glass is empty -- time for bed? Probably...


----------



## darkjune

Look it's Garth from wayne's world!

[video=youtube;hb5QaCfm7bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb5QaCfm7bg[/video]


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

One step forwards, two steps back


1:11 : FlipFlopFly
1:21 : iaresee
1:22 : darkjune
1:27 : hollowbody
1:29 : mrmatt1972
1:33 : puckhead
1:44 : LowWatt
1:54 : Duster
1:55 : Robert1950
1:56 : corailz
1:58 : torndownunit
1:61 : fraser
1:65 : keeperofthegood
1:75 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
1:87 : nkjanssen, NIK0, Ripper
1:95 : NeilH
1:105 : zontar
1:110 : urko99
1:116 : DUCK
1:123 : xuthal
1:161 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada, cheezyridr, cptheman
1:190 : the_fender_guy, Metal Man, kw_guitarguy
1:209 : Tarl, bobb, fret15
1:232 : John Bartley, Bevo
1:261 : Cort Strummer, simescan, Chito, gooberman
1:299 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
1:348 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
1:418 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, greco, Budda, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:523 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, Stonesy, RIFF WRATH
1:697 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:1045 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117, arloskay
1:2090: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


----------



## Guest

Best track on the Steve Burns' disc:

[YOUTUBE]FUexmqhUhqI[/YOUTUBE]

Wayne Coyne produced it. Need I say more?


----------



## Guest

This is a helluva lot harder with Robot Ian to help...


----------



## zontar

Yeah it's a guitar site--but we're talking Peanut Butter--
I've been eating brands that are just peanuts for years--I find it odd to eat the other stiff with extra oil, fat, sugar and salt.


----------



## Guest

_Nobody else is stronger than I am
Yesterday I moved a mountain
I bet I could be your hero
I am a mighty little man_

What's not to love about that song???


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> Yeah it's a guitar site--but we're talking Peanut Butter--
> I've been eating brands that are just peanuts for years--I find it odd to eat the other stiff with extra oil, fat, sugar and salt.


In time, I'm sure I'll adjust.

The bar engineers hung out at during my Skule Days, Einstein's, served up big pots of peanuts-in-shells. It kind of takes me back to my Skule drinking days when I eat the "just peanuts" stuff...


----------



## darkjune

gotta go see ya next round.


----------



## Guest

For those not in the know: Skule is the metric spelling of School.


----------



## Guest

darkjune said:


> gotta go see ya next round.


 See who? Round of what?


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

Hmm...maybe there's something wrong with my odds calculations? Every time I get better, FFF gets better too...but I'm not seeing FFF post...weird.


1:10 : FlipFlopFly
1:20 : iaresee
1:22 : darkjune
1:27 : hollowbody
1:30 : mrmatt1972
1:33 : puckhead
1:45 : LowWatt
1:54 : Duster
1:55 : Robert1950
1:57 : corailz
1:58 : torndownunit
1:62 : fraser
1:66 : keeperofthegood
1:75 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
1:88 : nkjanssen, NIK0, Ripper
1:91 : NeilH
1:105 : zontar
1:111 : urko99
1:117 : DUCK
1:124 : xuthal
1:162 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada, cheezyridr, cptheman
1:191 : the_fender_guy, Metal Man, kw_guitarguy
 1:210 : Tarl, bobb, fret15
1:233 : John Bartley, Bevo
1:263 : Cort Strummer, simescan, Chito, gooberman
1:300 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
1:350 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
1:420 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, greco, Budda, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:525 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, Stonesy, RIFF WRATH
1:700 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:1050 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117, arloskay
1:2100: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


----------



## puckhead

blah blah blah


----------



## Guest

That reminds me very much of the Toike Oike. Do you read it?



puckhead said:


> blah blah blah


----------



## Guest

I am freaking loving this 30 second post gap. Much nicer that 60 seconds. Of course, not quite as nice as 20 seconds....


----------



## Guest

Kudos to darkjune though for making a serious effort tonight.


----------



## Guest

So how about that thread that got locked today? That was a fun thread. Pokepokepoke the unstable dude.


----------



## Guest

Opps. The first rule of locked threads is: you don't talk about locked threads. Dang.


----------



## Guest

For the curious: I'm trying to figure out just how many posts I have to make to really change my odds. I know, I know...I could work it out on paper. But gin martinis and math don't mix well...


----------



## Guest

Jeff Flowerday: Amazon just announced they're opening an Apps Store for the Kindle. http://gizmodo.com/5453395/


----------



## Guest

Damn shame the "Thanks" count got reset. Bit of a badge of honour that was. I like being useful. Helping others. All that.


----------



## Guest

Anyone here work for the Investors Group? What's the deal with that? Are you independant and contracting? Total commission? Or is there a base salary + commission + perks?


----------



## Guest

Man, still no change in my odds. I think I need to post around 15 posts before it moves a bit now. I think...math in my head is hazy when gin is involved.


----------



## Guest

I'd rock this:

[YOUTUBE]M2eiP12hQQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

The odds just keep changing. Nobody else post until the odds are completely in my favour okay?


----------



## Guest

*Your Odds of Winning this Telecaster*

Are so not predicted by my posts! I think something is wrong. I've been the only one posting and yet:


1:10 : FlipFlopFly
1:21 : iaresee
1:22 : darkjune
1:27 : hollowbody
1:30 : mrmatt1972
1:34 : puckhead
1:45 : LowWatt
1:54 : Duster
1:56 : Robert1950
1:57 : corailz
1:59 : torndownunit
1:62 : fraser
1:66 : keeperofthegood
1:75 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
1:88 : nkjanssen, NIK0, Ripper
1:92 : NeilH
1:106 : zontar
1:111 : urko99
1:117 : DUCK
1:124 : xuthal
1:162 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada, cheezyridr, cptheman
1:192 : the_fender_guy, Metal Man, kw_guitarguy
1:211 : Tarl, bobb, fret15
1:235 : John Bartley, Bevo
1:264 : Cort Strummer, simescan, Chito, gooberman
1:302 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
1:352 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
1:422 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, greco, Budda, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:528 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, Stonesy, RIFF WRATH
1:704 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:1056 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117, arloskay
1:2112: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​
That is clearly not right. Ignore my posts. Which I'll continue to make if only to throw people off the scent of this fine guitar.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Man, still no change in my odds. I think I need to post around 15 posts before it moves a bit now. I think...math in my head is hazy when gin is involved.


Maybe it's futile to try.


----------



## the_fender_guy

My odds are getting worse.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Maybe it's futile to try.


 I'm beginning to think that Schrodinger was right: observing it changes the outcome. Dang.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I'm beginning to think that Schrodinger was right: observing it changes the outcome. Dang.


Don't look and you won't see.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> My odds are getting worse.


But so are mine. I don't think the program is right....


1:10 : FlipFlopFly
1:21 : iaresee
1:23 : darkjune
1:28 : hollowbody
1:30 : mrmatt1972
1:34 : puckhead
1:45 : LowWatt
1:54 : Duster
1:56 : Robert1950
1:57 : corailz
1:59 : torndownunit
1:62 : fraser
1:66 : keeperofthegood
1:76 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
1:88 : nkjanssen, NIK0, Ripper
1:92 : NeilH
1:106 : zontar
1:111 : urko99
1:118 : DUCK
1:125 : xuthal, shoretyus
1:163 : the_fender_guy, GuitarsCanada, cheezyridr
1:193 : cptheman, Metal Man, kw_guitarguy
1:212 : Tarl, bobb, fret15
1:235 : John Bartley, Bevo
1:265 : Cort Strummer, simescan, Chito, gooberman
1:303 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
1:353 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
1:424 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, greco, Budda, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:530 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, Stonesy, RIFF WRATH
1:706 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:1059 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117, arloskay
1:2118: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​


----------



## Guest

Gonna be a long night...


----------



## the_fender_guy

I guess I'll have to keep posting.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Don't look and you won't see.


I am compelled to look. It's like a horrible accident scene you happen upon. You know it will haunt you for all time to come and yet, look away you cannot.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Gonna be a long night...


How many posts can one person do in one night?


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> How many posts can one person do in one night?


 One every 30 seconds from now until dawn is....a lot. FFF is at 319 IIRC.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I am compelled to look. It's like a horrible accident scene you happen upon. You know it will haunt you for all time to come and yet, look away you cannot.


Every time I see the odds I look and think "Oh the horror"


----------



## the_fender_guy

Insomnia may be a blessing.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Every time I see the odds I look and think "Oh the horror"


 That movie was awesome, but Redux sucked. He just threw in some T&A. Why do directors go all pervy as they they get old? And why re-edit old films. Let 'em lie I say.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Insomnia may be a blessing.


This thread could be the cure? (ohhhh...please try again in 11 seconds...)


----------



## the_fender_guy

Check the odds and see where it stands.


----------



## Guest

3 out of 5 people in my band are currently unemployed. That's nuts.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I could use a Thinline


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Check the odds and see where it stands.


See: there's a bug! Dammit!


1:9 : FlipFlopFly
1:21 : iaresee
1:23 : darkjune
1:28 : hollowbody
1:30 : mrmatt1972
1:34 : puckhead
1:45 : LowWatt
1:55 : Duster
1:56 : Robert1950
1:58 : corailz
1:59 : torndownunit
1:63 : fraser
1:67 : keeperofthegood
1:76 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
1:89 : nkjanssen, NIK0, Ripper
1:93 : NeilH
1:97 : zontar
1:107 : the_fender_guy
1:112 : urko99
1:118 : DUCK
1:125 : xuthal
1:164 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada, cheezyridr
1:194 : cptheman, Metal Man, kw_guitarguy
1:213 : Tarl, bobb, fret15
1:237 : John Bartley, Bevo
1:266 : Cort Strummer, simescan, Chito, gooberman
1:304 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
1:355 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
1:426 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, greco, Budda, Beatles, GuitarSkater
1:533 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, Stonesy, RIFF WRATH
1:710 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, WannabeGood, bannahz
1:1065 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117, arloskay
1:2130: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​
(Patiently waiting 8 seconds...)


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> 3 out of 5 people in my band are currently unemployed. That's nuts.


Funny 2 out of 5 in my band are working.


----------



## Guest

Hey cool! If you have LaunchPad on your Mac and you search for contacts you can have you Mac dial your iPhone over bluetooth. Sweet....but deadly if you're not careful at this time of night!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Okay so I'm still not yet a virtual lock to win this thing. Time for a pot of coffee.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Okay so I'm still not yet a virtual lock to win this thing. Time for a pot of coffee.


Long way from that even if my code is wrong...


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Hey cool! If you have LaunchPad on your Mac and you search for contacts you can have you Mac dial your iPhone over bluetooth. Sweet....but deadly if you're not careful at this time of night!


There's a way to annoy some people unexpectedly.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Getting late and this thread isn't putting me to sleep yet.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> There's a way to annoy some people unexpectedly.


Totally. I love LaunchPad, but sometimes it does weird things like that.

In other new: I found the problem. My script is fetch http://www.guitarscanada.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=30106 to get the stats and for some reason the HTML it fetches is *old*. The total post count in the HTML fetched is correct, but the per-user post count is very, very old. Dang. Might be a logged in vs. not logged in user issue?


----------



## Guest

The good news is: my script is correct. The bad news is: the data it's being fed isn't.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Keep posting until it's skewed in your favor. Er I mean stop posting.


----------



## Guest

If you haven't heard The KLF's Chill Out album, what's taken you so long? It's got Elvis set to ambient beats...what more could you ask for?


----------



## Guest

And seriously, who else could get away with singing a song like this but Elvis? This kind of stuff would be outlawed today...

[YOUTUBE]2Ox1Tore9nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

It would be nice to have a Thinline for my Country gigs.


----------



## Guest

I'm running out steam. It's Thursday. Work looms.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> It would be nice to have a Thinline for my Country gigs.


What are Country gigs? Is that where you play in a barn?


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> What are Country gigs? Is that where you play in a barn?


Seems that way sometimes.


----------



## Guest

My other favourite Elvis tune:

[YOUTUBE]q04_ClDxRsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Seems that way sometimes.


Where exactly is "guitar town, ON" then? (Waiting 6 seconds...)


----------



## the_fender_guy

Great tune and popular on some Country gigs.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Where exactly is "guitar town, ON" then? (Waiting 6 seconds...)


It's not In the Ghetto.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Great tune and popular on some Country gigs.


I really like the way My Morning Jacket (okay, Jim James) does it:

[youtube]QsBqs6BVk4s[/youtube]


----------



## the_fender_guy

The only time I've seen a thread that encourages posters to pad their post count.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> It's not In the Ghetto.


But I'm going to imagine you there anyways. That's what you get for being vague: I get to reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> The only time I've seen a thread that encourages posters to pad their post count.


Go back 100 or so pages and you'll see this is pointed out ad nauseum for a while. Robot Ian was a direct protest to the lunacy.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> But I'm going to imagine there anyways. That's what you get for being vague: I get to reject your reality and substitute my own.


It's all but an illusion.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> It's all but an illusion.


Then I'll Use my Illusion and live happily.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Then I'll Use my Illusion and live happily.


Better than delusion.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure how I'll explain my drag assing to my wife in the morning...

"Honey, there's this guitar you see. No wait: it's a contest! Right, like, and I can WIN IT FOR FREE! But I have to post. POST A LOT! Get it?"

It won't go over well.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I'm not sure how I'll explain my drag assing to my wife in the morning...
> 
> "Honey, there's this guitar you see. No wait: it's a contest! Right, like, and I can WIN IT FOR FREE! But I have to post. POST A LOT! Get it?"
> 
> It won't go over well.


Even if you win you're going to pay.


----------



## Guest

Hey, movers are showing up at our new office space at 9:00 am. As of tomorrow we're no longer "home office" bound. That's nice.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Even if you win you're going to pay.


EXACTLY! This is married life...


----------



## Guest

What's crazier than the number of posts to this thread is the number of *reads*. It's over 16k now. Who is reading this stuff? It's drivel to win a Tele...


----------



## Guest

That's it. I'm done. Bed time.


----------



## Guest

Seriously. Right after this post. Sleep...


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> EXACTLY! This is married life...


You would pay severely if you bought it. It just doesn't go over well when you buy a guitar and explain it will go up in value or my favourite "I really need it"


----------



## Guest

247. I'm happy with that showing.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> You would pay severely if you bought it. It just doesn't go over well when you buy a guitar and explain it will go up in value or my favourite "I really need it"


 I'm here because I can't even begin to think of how I'd pass off buying a Tele right now. But I want a Tele.



And so: I post.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> What's crazier than the number of posts to this thread is the number of *reads*. It's over 16k now. Who is reading this stuff? It's drivel to win a Tele...


Fun reading eh?


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Fun readiong eh?


I can promise you this is a thread I will never revisit. Once I win the Telecaster.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I'm here because I can't even begin to think of how I'd pass off buying a Tele right now. But I want a Tele.
> 
> 
> 
> And so: I post.


Partscaster is a solution that can be gathered one piece at a time.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I can promise you this is a thread I will never revisit. Once I win the Telecaster.


You'll be getting a cardboard Tele cutout while they bring my Tele to me.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Partscaster is a solution that can be gathered one piece at a time.


But it takes time to put it together. Time I don't have (okay, okay -- I could be spending the time I'm spending _posting_, assembling a partscaster, but it also takes _skill_ and I'm not sure I've got any of that...)


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> You'll be getting a cardboard Tele cutout while they bring my Tele to me.


Could be. I'd tell you the odds favour me, but I'm pretty use LWP::Simple is doing some weird caching on me...


----------



## the_fender_guy

2237 posts and counting = insanity.
Tele madness


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> 2237 posts and counting = insanity.
> Tele madness


Tele fever. It's got me in its grips.


----------



## Guest

Dang. Kids in the Hall miniseries debuted tonight. Anyone catch it?


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Tele fever. It's got me in its grips.


I have a couple of Teles but no Thinline. That Thinline would look nice alongside my Blackguard.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Dang. Kids in the Hall miniseries debuted tonight. Anyone catch it?


Missed it. I forgot about them.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Missed it. I forgot about them.


We have ways to see shows that have passed us by. Muhahahaha!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Wonder how a Bigsby would look on that Thinline.


----------



## Guest

God! Is that really the time?


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Wonder how a Bigsby would look on that Thinline.


Awful. Put it out of your mind.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> God! Is that really the time?


That's really the time.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Awful. Put it out of your mind.


Bigsby could work. Got it in my head now.


----------



## the_fender_guy

A reminder of what this thread is about.


----------



## the_fender_guy

That could be a lot of fun to play.


----------



## the_fender_guy

A Bigsby might still be just the thing for that guitar.


----------



## the_fender_guy

That's it for me. Gotta try and get some sleep.


----------



## Nemo

iaresee said:


> I switched to "just peanuts" peanut butter the year.
> 
> 
> I miss the sugar from the Kraft smooth stuff. Withdrawl is a bitch.


We switched to "Just Peanuts" about 10 years ago. Can't stand Kraft now.


----------



## Nemo

Just watching the end of "This is Spinal Tap". Don't get tired of it. "As long as there's sex and drugs, I can do without the rock and roll". :rockon2: (didn't there used to be more smileys?)


----------



## Nemo

As long as everybody is reading this thread, does anyone have any experience with digital drum kits? My son has started taking drum lessons, and would like to get a DDK. Is this one any good? https://www.theartsmusicstoreonline.com/p-1011-westbury-wdd590-5-piece-digital-drum-kit.aspx


----------



## mansfield

one more kick at the can


----------



## regala

I have experience with digital drum kits, as I also play drums and have been playing for years. The DDK looks to be decent, though I haven't played it personally. I own the Yamaha DTXpress IV and love it. When I tested them out, here are the things I looked for:

- responsiveness (basically, how well do the sticks bounce back when you hit the pads. I try to get as close to acoustic skins for this.) 
- volume variability (how well do the pads respond depending on how hard I hit the pads. Do they sound softer/louder depending on how hard I hit.)
- Multiple zones on the pads (some pads have different areas that produce different sounds. For example, the snare may have a rim shot, or the ride may have a bell)
- How many different drums are built into the unit, and can you program your own drums.
- Can it record what you play, and usually it comes with a metronome.
- Portability, in case you want to do gigs.

These are just some things I considered. Best thing is to have your son try them out and consider some of these points... and over all, are they comfortable to play. Hope that helps.


----------



## ratdog

Just one more try!


----------



## hollowbody

You guys that stayed up til 3am posting in this thread are nuts. Especially considering the fact that I'm basically a lock to win this thing.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## ne1roc

Looking forward to tomorrows results................unless I don't win.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> You guys that stayed up til 3am posting in this thread are nuts. Especially considering the fact that I'm basically a lock to win this thing.:sport-smiley-002:


Hey, some were later than that!lofu


----------



## urko99

I know! Anything for a free guitar! LOL, It's all good.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Genius of Lenny Breau Excerpt*

I don't know if I would call it genius but definitely, dedicated.

[YOUTUBE]2yGGze3GOXo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

*A Guitar Lesson For You*

An easy song to learn.

[YOUTUBE]XXzWaNZ7ygE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tarl

Up past 3!! i just can't do that anymore


----------



## Tarbender

Better late than never...


----------



## Steadfastly

Another easy song for you.

[YOUTUBE]wm1CMTO1PAU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RRPG

Count me in too!


----------



## Steadfastly

RRPG said:


> Count me in too!


OK, consider yourself counted.


----------



## Steadfastly

*For You Jazz Afficiondos*

Genius of Lenny Breau Excerpt 10

[YOUTUBE]RcVk6mVPvcI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

Man beautiful weather out the last couple of days if you in the GTA area (I am a little North in Orangeville).


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> Are so not predicted by my posts! I think something is wrong. I've been the only one posting and yet:
> 
> 
> 1:10 : FlipFlopFly
> 1:21 : iaresee
> 1:22 : darkjune
> 1:27 : hollowbody
> 1:30 : mrmatt1972
> 1:34 : puckhead
> 1:45 : LowWatt
> 1:54 : Duster
> 1:56 : Robert1950
> 1:57 : corailz
> 1:59 : torndownunit
> 1:62 : fraser
> 1:66 : keeperofthegood
> 1:75 : ezcomes, jimihendrix
> 1:88 : nkjanssen, NIK0, Ripper
> 1:92 : NeilH
> 1:106 : zontar
> 1:111 : urko99
> 1:117 : DUCK
> 1:124 : xuthal
> 1:162 : shoretyus, GuitarsCanada, cheezyridr, cptheman
> 1:192 : the_fender_guy, Metal Man, kw_guitarguy
> 1:211 : Tarl, bobb, fret15
> 1:235 : John Bartley, Bevo
> 1:264 : Cort Strummer, simescan, Chito, gooberman
> 1:302 : Starbuck, ratdog, Bryan, Hamstrung
> 1:352 : Jim DaddyO, Milkman, Oylerz
> 1:422 : Nemo, bleedingfingers, TubeStack, greco, Budda, Beatles, GuitarSkater
> 1:528 : mandoman, bluecoyote, dres_x, Stonesy, RIFF WRATH
> 1:704 : jcon, dsmajor, starjag, aC2rs, Powdered Toast Man, Jordan Chin, guitarman2, rbwi, Stratin2traynor, WannabeGood, bannahz
> 1:1056 : jcayer, Abrasive, sivs, GP_Hawk, twoonie2, Damion, mobydick, Ship of fools, Pneumonic, trampled, Rocco, sskalewis, db62, 23cicero, OldSoulBluesMan, traynor_garnet, dan_, ronmac, Beach Bob, allthumbs56, eric_b, kjak117, arloskay
> 1:2112: Everyone else who has posted to this thread!​
> That is clearly not right. Ignore my posts. Which I'll continue to make if only to throw people off the scent of this fine guitar.


I just found this earlier in the thread. Although I am sure the odds have changed, I find the list kind of surprising. I have posted a lot in the thread, but made nowhere near the effort some people have. I am surprised I'm 1:59 vs FFF's 1:10 at that point in the thread considering the insane amount of posting he's done.


----------



## torndownunit

the_fender_guy said:


> A Bigsby might still be just the thing for that guitar.


A bigsby would look great on the contest guitar. That colour and a whole lot of chrome would go hand in hand I think.


----------



## torndownunit

Man, I only try to reply to posts in the thread that I actually have something to comment on. But catching up with 7 pages of post overnight is tough lol.


----------



## LowWatt

1 in 45 odds? How about if I just bow out now and take 1/45th of the guitar? I could use a tuner and a nut.


----------



## LowWatt

Also, my band's website is in my signature. Check it out. 4 free demos recorded in our practice space and mixed by ME!!!

Possibly two shows coming up in February.


----------



## Steadfastly

A little more Justin Guitar Lessons

[YOUTUBE]gdwwOIFCfFM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

I really like the guitar in this song and Carolyn Dawn's voice isn't too bad either.

Check out the melody starting out at 1:35

[YOUTUBE]Vt2OXCTo7bo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*One more day to go*

Well we are getting close to the end of this great giveaway. A ton of posts have been made but one lucky member will be announced tomorrow night shortly have 9:00 pm EST.

Thanks again to Tapestry Music for dontating the prize and posting answers to all the questions here as well.

Good luck !!!


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> A unique feature on the 333 Jet City Amp
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=lmsjr#p/u/13/bWTkLdcFGeY[/video]


The 20 Head , 50 combo, 112 and 212 cab are in this afternoon!


----------



## Steadfastly

Another very good one by this talented singer, CDJ.

[YOUTUBE]TERoJTdRmIY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

[video=youtube;bRSZt0VZoAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRSZt0VZoAw[/video]

bet ya can't play that.


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well we are getting close to the end of this great giveaway. A ton of posts have been made but one lucky member will be announced tomorrow night shortly have 9:00 pm EST.
> 
> Thanks again to Tapestry Music for dontating the prize and posting answers to all the questions here as well.
> 
> Good luck !!!


Since we're getting down to the end, I think we can more closely guess the number of overall posts. My first guess was 3500. Some were higher. Obviously, we won't hit 3500.
Here is my new guess; 2611.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is one of my old favorites.

[YOUTUBE]DksGi7B5BdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is the rest of Lenny Breau for those that are interested.

[YOUTUBE]AXJ2UqWdQOI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WdMyRva0eiI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PH4w-CNKU3k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DXX1trVKbUc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## corailz

FlipFlopFly said:


> Since we're getting down to the end, I think we can more closely guess the number of overall posts. My first guess was 3500. Some were higher. Obviously, we won't hit 3500.
> Here is my new guess; 2611.


That's funny....there's 2 contest in 1!!!!LOL!But...with this one,there's nothing for the winner!!!!LOL
I guess: around 2550.


----------



## LowWatt

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well we are getting close to the end of this great giveaway. A ton of posts have been made but one lucky member will be announced tomorrow night shortly have 9:00 pm EST.
> 
> Thanks again to Tapestry Music for dontating the prize and posting answers to all the questions here as well.
> 
> Good luck !!!





tapestrymusic said:


> The 20 Head , 50 combo, 112 and 212 cab are in this afternoon!


Thanks Again guys. You guys really make this place the great forum that it is.


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> That's funny....there's 2 contest in 1!!!!LOL!But...with this one,there's nothing for the winner!!!!LOL
> I guess: around 2550.


Maybe we can get GC to throw in a Guitar Strap or Tapestry Music to throw in another T-shirt.3dgrw


----------



## jmb2

Late to the party as always .....

Cool thread. Great idea.

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> Maybe we can get GC to throw in a Guitar Strap or Tapestry Music to throw in another T-shirt.3dgrw


In between the hundreds of posts on this thread, there was an announcement from me that I will also give away three Duncan Africa t-shirts plus the Thinline winner gets one too. And if anyone who posted wants a 10% coupon valid to Jan.31 for shopping online or in the shop just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Guest

Nemo said:


> We switched to "Just Peanuts" about 10 years ago. Can't stand Kraft now.


I figure that'll happen soon enough.


----------



## LowWatt

I just realized the most members on GC at once just happened on Tuesday.

The contest is working!!!


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> I just found this earlier in the thread. Although I am sure the odds have changed, I find the list kind of surprising. I have posted a lot in the thread, but made nowhere near the effort some people have. I am surprised I'm 1:59 vs FFF's 1:10 at that point in the thread considering the insane amount of posting he's done.


The numbers are wrong. When my script fetches the page the total posts is correct, but each users post count is really old.


----------



## Guest

Another day humping the dream.


----------



## shoretyus

iaresee said:


> Another day humping the dream.


Never mind...... if I don't win I always have this


----------



## NeilH

tapestrymusic said:


> In between the hundreds of posts on this thread, there was an announcement from me that I will also give away three Duncan Africa t-shirts plus the Thinline winner gets one too. And if anyone who posted wants a 10% coupon for shopping online or in the shop just shoot me a PM.


Thanks!! This thread has been feeding my GAS, so that may come in handy in the next while. I'm assuming I can use it when I purchase a new amp to go along with the tele?


----------



## darkjune

[video=youtube;fuCWrGt9EqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuCWrGt9EqM[/video]

how funny...........


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> In between the hundreds of posts on this thread, there was an announcement from me that I will also give away three Duncan Africa t-shirts plus the Thinline winner gets one too. And if anyone who posted wants a 10% coupon for shopping online or in the shop just shoot me a PM.


That is very good of you! And if you are going to offer a 10% discount, I don't thing anyone is going to "shoot you". (Ha!Ha!) Regards, Flip.


----------



## Steadfastly

shoretyus said:


> Never mind...... if I don't win I always have this


Ian: That is very nice. I just love the natural wood grain.


----------



## darkjune

shoretyus said:


> Never mind...... if I don't win I always have this


wow she's pretty!


----------



## ezcomes

i said previoulsy that it doesn't matter who makes the guitar that makes it great...if the guitar fits you then go for it...here's John5 playing a squier tele...

[YOUTUBE]x7QjBWJUCm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ezcomes

this girl is pretty damn good on this tele!!

[YOUTUBE]9cbdNOYR1AQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

As you can see from my stable, I definitely need a Thinline to round things out. This is my present collection.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> this girl is pretty damn good on this tele!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9cbdNOYR1AQ[/YOUTUBE]


Yep, not bad!


----------



## ezcomes

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yep, not bad!


how do you like your traynor??


----------



## puckhead

my heroes have always been cowboys


----------



## puckhead

here he is all cleaned up


----------



## puckhead

waylon and willie


----------



## puckhead

Waylon and Johnny


----------



## puckhead

not a tele, but i couldn't resist this one.
Willie's 'relic'


----------



## darkjune

This is my setup.


----------



## torndownunit

puckhead said:


> not a tele, but i couldn't resist this one.
> Willie's 'relic'


I love the hole where his fingers rest.


----------



## torndownunit

Another of my Tele favs. This vid combines 2 of my favs actually, a Tele and a Gretsch.

[YOUTUBE]BwPTYimAE7E[/YOUTUBE]

SOme more Flying Burrito goodness. This time in Canada!

[YOUTUBE]n1WgfJQfQk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

Some classic Canadian Tele goodness:

[YOUTUBE]wjrL8jfE5GM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

How about Brian Setzer playing a Tele? That's a rarity.

[YOUTUBE]chTGE3A_H5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ripper

torndownunit said:


> Some classic Canadian Tele goodness:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wjrL8jfE5GM[/YOUTUBE]


yep now that is a classic.


----------



## corailz

darkjune said:


> This is my setup.


LOLOLOLOLOL!!I like it!Do you have reverb on these models????LOL


----------



## torndownunit

darkjune said:


> This is my setup.


Out of curiousity, what is that guitar?


----------



## corailz

puckhead said:


> not a tele, but i couldn't resist this one.
> Willie's 'relic'


That's a real heavy relic


----------



## Guest

FFF: still too many img tags man!


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> FFF: still too many img tags man!


Lol, the amount of posts you've done in this thread and you are still having img tag problems FFF?


----------



## hollowbody

torndownunit said:


> Lol, the amount of posts you've done in this thread and you are still having img tag problems FFF?


Practice don't necessarily make perfect!


----------



## hollowbody

puckhead said:


> my heroes have always been cowboys


Ewww, what did he do to the headstock????


----------



## hollowbody

puckhead said:


> not a tele, but i couldn't resist this one.
> Willie's 'relic'


That's a gorgeous pic. I love that guitar!


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Since we're getting down to the end, I think we can more closely guess the number of overall posts. My first guess was 3500. Some were higher. Obviously, we won't hit 3500.
> Here is my new guess; 2611.


Nah, I'm figuring there's going to be a flurry of activity in the homestretch. I'll guess we'll end up around 2800.


----------



## hollowbody

tapestrymusic said:


> In between the hundreds of posts on this thread, there was an announcement from me that I will also give away three Duncan Africa t-shirts plus the Thinline winner gets one too. And if anyone who posted wants a 10% coupon valid to Jan.31 for shopping online or in the shop just shoot me a PM.


Much obliged. I might have to take you up on that!


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> how do you like your traynor??


I think it's a great amp. With the reverb and countour controls you can get a lot of variation in the tone. The 12" speaker gives great sound and it's loud. For the money, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> FFF: still too many img tags man!


I don't have a problem with them.lofu


----------



## the_fender_guy

torndownunit said:


> A bigsby would look great on the contest guitar. That colour and a whole lot of chrome would go hand in hand I think.


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ezcomes

puckhead said:


> my heroes have always been cowboys


are you a fan of Shooter then?


----------



## darkjune

torndownunit said:


> Out of curiousity, what is that guitar?


oh it's a crap, I mean a cort zenen.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Couple of dead guys working their Teles
[YOUTUBE]Wp4BlGXwSew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> Nah, I'm figuring there's going to be a flurry of activity in the homestretch. I'll guess we'll end up around 2800.


You may be right and then again, your guess just might be very "hollow":lofu time will tell.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Someone else thought a Bigsby was a good idea
[YOUTUBE]9bj_Z4SwLVM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> You may be right and then again, your guess just might be very "hollow":lofu time will tell.


/rimshot

it's only 500 posts away, I think we'll make it. I'm sure 400 of them will be from you!


----------



## tapestrymusic

the_fender_guy said:


> Someone else thought a Bigsby was a good idea
> [YOUTUBE]9bj_Z4SwLVM[/YOUTUBE]​


Very cool! And no the Bigsby does not come with the one I'm giving away just to head you off at the pass...


----------



## the_fender_guy

Some guy that thinks these guitars are a good deal and I bet he'll sell you one after I win
[YOUTUBE]gn59EBAIlFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Ewww, what did he do to the headstock????


He made it stabby.


----------



## the_fender_guy

tapestrymusic said:


> Very cool! And no the Bigsby does not come with the one I'm giving away just to head you off at the pass...


Some don't see the beauty of the Bigsby so it's probably best that I just add the Bigsby after.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> /rimshot
> 
> it's only 500 posts away, I think we'll make it. I'm sure 400 of them will be from you!


Verddy, verddy close; 399! And now only 398.lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Some don't see the beauty of the Bigsby so it's probably best that I just add the Bigsby after.


So, will I have to send the guitar to you to get the Bigsby put on or will you come to my place and do it here?9kkhhd


----------



## torndownunit

the_fender_guy said:


> Someone else thought a Bigsby was a good idea
> [YOUTUBE]9bj_Z4SwLVM[/YOUTUBE]​


That does indeed look cool. It's something about that colour and chrome. They just mix well.


----------



## allthumbs56

So I went back and reread the OP. Now I know why so many of you are posting, posting, posting ......


----------



## Steadfastly

This is Slash at NAMM 2010. Would we even know who he is without the hat and sunglasses? The answer......no.








[/IMG]


----------



## allthumbs56

........ posting, posting, posting ......... awwwwwww - I'm never gonna catch up, might as well just go 3dgrw


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> So, will I have to send the guitar to you to get the Bigsby put on or will you come to my place and do it here?9kkhhd


You'll be buying a Thinline after I win? I'll be happy to help with a Bigsby install.


----------



## Steadfastly

allthumbs56 said:


> So I went back and reread the OP. Now I know why so many of you are posting, posting, posting ......


"So post away."

That's right; we were told to. BTW, I'd really like to see your hands.lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

allthumbs56 said:


> ........ posting, posting, posting ......... awwwwwww - I'm never gonna catch up, might as well just go 3dgrw


They are catching quite a few trout over at Port Dalhousie but it's cold with the wind whipping across the open bay.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> "So post away."
> 
> That's right; we were told to. BTW, I'l really like to see your hands.lofu


What about his shoes? I gotta think all thumbs implies two left feet.


----------



## torndownunit

I have the day off today so I am able to at least get competitive with the posts lol.


----------



## the_fender_guy

torndownunit said:


> I have the day off today so I am able to at least get competitive with the posts lol.


Shouldn't you be playing your SG?


----------



## dres_x

Wow...there's like 20+ pages of posts added each day lol


----------



## torndownunit

the_fender_guy said:


> Shouldn't you be playing your SG?


I have time for both lol. 

There is no way I could catch up to the other posters even I posted as much as I could the entire day. Or run Automator, but I wouldn't do that.


----------



## the_fender_guy

dres_x said:


> Wow...there's like 20+ pages of posts added each day lol


I'm waiting to see the flurry of activity over the last day.


----------



## the_fender_guy

torndownunit said:


> I have time for both lol.
> 
> There is no way I could catch up to the other posters even I posted as much as I could the entire day. Or run Automator, but I wouldn't do that.


How's the SG working out for you?
Not much point in going overboard with posting. I'll post if I am entertained/amused/distracted/informed.


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> I'm waiting to see the flurry of activity over the last day.


We've already had the flurry. I'm waiting for the snowstorm!


----------



## torndownunit

the_fender_guy said:


> How's the SG working out for you?
> Not much point in going overboard with posting. I'll post if I am entertained/amused/distracted/informed.


I have always been a Tele man, but I am really loving having an SG in the arsenal. They kind of remind me of a Tele. A barebones plank. I tried various LP's over the years and they just weren't for me. I am loving the tone/weight/feel of the SG though.


----------



## Duster

Without the hat and glasses, he's just Saul Hudson. I think he gets changed in a telephone booth.

--- D 



FlipFlopFly said:


> This is Slash at NAMM 2010. Would we even know who he is without the hat and sunglasses? The answer......no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## the_fender_guy

torndownunit said:


> I have always been a Tele man, but I am really loving having an SG in the arsenal. They kind of remind me of a Tele. A barebones plank. I tried various LP's over the years and they just weren't for me. I am loving the tone/weight/feel of the SG though.


I have a 70's Ibanez 2354 SG copy which sort of fills my SG needs. Just doesn't come close to a Tele as far as meeting my needs overall.
I actually like the feel of a Lester when plaing with 'buckers but I prefer the single coil sound in the Tele.


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> Without the hat and glasses, he's just Saul Hudson. I think he gets changed in a telephone booth.
> 
> --- D


I guess that's one way of being able to go out in public without them knowing who you are.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Duster said:


> Without the hat and glasses, he's just Saul Hudson. I think he gets changed in a telephone booth.
> 
> --- D


Who needs a phone booth for a hat and glasses?


----------



## tapestrymusic

*My last NAMM photo.*

From the Jet City Amps booth at NAMM with Jetty Betty:










The Jet City amps and cabs arrive this afternoon!


----------



## puckhead

ezcomes said:


> are you a fan of Shooter then?


I've liked the few songs I have heard, but haven't really looked into his stuff too much.


----------



## puckhead

iaresee said:


> FFF: still too many img tags man!


whenever I see 'FFF" I can't help but think it stands for "For f*ck's sake".


----------



## LowWatt

puckhead said:


> whenever I see 'FFF" I can't help but think it stands for "For f*ck's sake".


Wouldn't that be FFS? Then again, whenever I see NGD here for New Guitar Day, the former labourer in me just sees the shorthand for NoGooD.


----------



## puckhead

allthumbs56 said:


> So I went back and reread the OP. Now I know why so many of you are posting, posting, posting ......


yeah, it took be a week or so to resign to the fact that more is more


----------



## the_fender_guy

No need to go overboard posting kkjuw


----------



## Duster

Well, there's leather pants involved in the costume, too. 

--- D



the_fender_guy said:


> Who needs a phone booth for a hat and glasses?


----------



## the_fender_guy

Duster said:


> Well, there's leather pants involved in the costume, too.
> 
> --- D


If he's changing those I'd prefer he has more privacy than a phone booth LOL


----------



## puckhead

LowWatt said:


> Wouldn't that be FFS? Then again, whenever I see NGD here for New Guitar Day, the former labourer in me just sees the shorthand for NoGooD.


yes, but I don't pay attention sometimes.


----------



## puckhead

anyone remember this cartoon? it was freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> whenever I see 'FFF" I can't help but think it stands for "For f*ck's sake".


That would be FFS, not FFF and Fax is spelled with an "X" not ck.

FFF stands for this. I hope you can get it in your head as it was a pretty cool song back in the 70's.

*Downchild Blues Band*
_Flip Flop And Fly lyrics_

When I get the blues I get me a rockin' chair
When I get the blues I get me a rockin' chair
If the blues ever take me gonna rock right away from here

Now when I get lonesome I get on the telephone
Now when I get lonesome I get on the telephone
I call my baby and tell him I'm on my way back home

Now flip, flop and fly
I don't care if I die
Flip, flop and fly
I don't care if I die
Don't ever leave me don't ever say good-bye

Here comes my baby flashing a new gold tooth
Here comes my baby flashing a new gold tooth
He's so skinny he can mambo in a payphone booth

Give me on last kiss and hold it a long, long time
Give me on last kiss and hold it a long, long time
'Til the feeling over comes me with a feelin' in my head like wine

Now flip, flop and fly
I don't care if I die
Flip, flop and fly
I don't care if I die

[YOUTUBE]uiQxWNbJo18&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YxK8YamfnuU&feature=PlayList&p=6903A71450DE187F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16[/YOUTUBE]

*However, I do care if I die. I need to rewrite the song.*:banana:


----------



## Duster

What cartoon is that? I have no idea what it is, but it looks pretty damn funny.

--- D



puckhead said:


> anyone remember this cartoon? it was freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Steadfastly

More FlipFlopFly from the Blues Brothers

[YOUTUBE]NgzdgLR6tl4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

Just picturing a guitar like this in my arsenal.


----------



## Steadfastly

Chicken Run and FlipFlopFly

[YOUTUBE]RsEsoJn9trI&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

*Jiving FlipFlopFly*

[YOUTUBE]LIVdkAbsogg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

How many Flip Flop and Fly versions are out there?


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> Just picturing a guitar like this in my arsenal.


It would look nice with my stuff.


----------



## the_fender_guy

LowWatt said:


> It would look nice with my stuff.


Yes, it would look nice with your stuff. You can buy one here


----------



## ezcomes

twang is the thang that i'm missing in my rig...lots of chunk...no twang...

to the winner...congrats, you've won a great guitar!

kudos and a huge thank you to Tapestry music for this!!


----------



## torndownunit

the_fender_guy said:


> How many Flip Flop and Fly versions are out there?


I don't know, but that one with the choreographed dancing is a little disturbing to me.


----------



## urko99

My thursday afternoon post!


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> Yes, it would look nice with your stuff. You can buy one here


But why would I want two?


----------



## the_fender_guy

LowWatt said:


> But why would I want two?


You can buy two here

BTW as previously mentioned by another poster thanks to Tapestry Music


----------



## gooberman

Have to get a few more posts in!


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> You can buy two here
> 
> BTW as previously mentioned by another poster thanks to Tapestry Music


I could follow that up with the obvious response, but then I think we would hve an infinite loop. For more on infinite loops, see the resopnse to the question below.


----------



## the_fender_guy

And that would just be silly.


LowWatt said:


> I could follow that up with the obvious response, but then I think we would hve an infinite loop. For more on infinite loops, see the resopnse to the question below.


----------



## Steadfastly

torndownunit said:


> I don't know, but that one with the choreographed dancing is a little disturbing to me.


There was a worse one than that. They had a dance contest based on that (MY! song, without asking) and it was pretty amateurish IMHO.

Here's another one for the record. There are lots and lots as this song has been around for a long time.

I know, I know, you guys just can't wait until you see me doing it on a YouTube video! Be patient my fellow GC'ists, maybe it will come one of these days.

[YOUTUBE]jqkGF-BWMII&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> How many Flip Flop and Fly versions are out there?


Many and many more. You'll likely see a few before tomorrow night if you're on this thread.


----------



## Steadfastly

Finally, you can get an egg and a harp altogether in one serving with the EIGENHARP.








[/IMG]

Ian: Very sorry about the image tags. Truthfully and seriously, I don't know how to avoid them showing up. Is it me or the program?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Ian: Very sorry about the image tags. Truthfully and seriously, I don't know how to avoid them showing up. Is it me or the program?


It's you man. You're putting an extra set of IMG tags around the URL to the image. You only need one set:

IMG <url> /IMG

And you're done.

Or: click the insert image button and give it the url and it'll take care of the tags for you. You don't need to add tags if you use the button.


----------



## Guest

No guitars here.

[YOUTUBE]P2VktozqkSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

Jordan Rudess doing amazing things with a Harpejji into an Axe-Fx Ultra

[YOUTUBE]ScouLfELCyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> It's you man. You're putting an extra set of IMG tags around the URL to the image. You only need one set:
> 
> 
> 
> Or: click the insert image button and give it the url and it'll take care of the tags for you. You don't need to add tags if you use the button.


That's what I'm doing. Maybe it's a little bug in the program. I'll try it the other way around and see if it gets rid of the image tags.

And thanks for the help. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Guest

Yea, I'm digging the Goldfrapp vibes today. They're working for me.

[YOUTUBE]-NxONe7mTWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Drummers: Would you be satisfied with this?


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> It's you man. You're putting an extra set of IMG tags around the URL to the image. You only need one set:
> 
> IMG <url> /IMG
> 
> And you're done.
> 
> Or: click the insert image button and give it the url and it'll take care of the tags for you. You don't need to add tags if you use the button.


OK, I got it figured out. I was copying and pasting the link from Photobucket and it already had the IMG brackets in the link. I was then pasting that to the "Add image box which also has IMB brackets. Thus the extra set. Thanks again.:thanks5qx:


----------



## simescan

That will keep your drummer busy!!


----------



## DUCK

This thread just keeps on Rollin' right along!!! AWESOME!!!:rockon:


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, I got it figured out. I was copying and pasting the link from Photobucket and it already had the IMG brackets in the link. I was then pasting that to the "Add image box which also has IMB brackets. Thus the extra set. Thanks again.:thanks5qx:


Nice. Only took you how many hundreds of posts? ;-)


----------



## Guest

One more Goldfrapp...

[YOUTUBE]cuB255cSIEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Nice. Only took you how many hundreds of posts? ;-)


One, once I asked you what you meant. 

What's the description of a computer guru?.....iaresee
What's the description of NOT a computer guru?.......FlipFlopFly


----------



## the_fender_guy

The Tele Madness continues


----------



## Guest

I've switched from Tortex to Ultex picks. Night and day difference. The Ultex picks don't warp in your hands as you play and get hot.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> One, once I asked you what you meant.


Zing! Nice one.



> What's the description of a computer guru?.....iaresee
> What's the description of NOT a computer guru?.......FlipFlopFly


Itz mah carreer and allz thatz....


----------



## Steadfastly

Listen to the interview. Everyone needs contacts.

[YOUTUBE]65381KTMx2s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> I've switched from Tortex to Ultex picks. Night and day difference. The Ultex picks don't warp in your hands as you play and get hot.


I have a problem with picks bursting into flames while I play.

kkjuw


----------



## Guest

My California compatriots make it sound like the world is coming to an end when it rains there. Seriously: the world stops moving when water falls from the sky in Silicon Valley.


----------



## Steadfastly

More FlipFlopFly coming at ya. This is a young Jerry Lee Lewis.

[YOUTUBE]gOgFkbTUZ5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> My California compatriots make it sound like the world is coming to an end when it rains there. Seriously: the world stops moving when water falls from the sky in Silicon Valley.


Why is that?


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> I have a problem with picks bursting into flames while I play.
> 
> kkjuw


 Can't say that's been an issue for me. But warping Tortex picks always drove me nuts.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I've switched from Tortex to Ultex picks. Night and day difference. The Ultex picks don't warp in your hands as you play and get hot.


Fingers. Use the picks you were born with.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Why is that?


 When it's sunny all the time, variations in the weather freak you out. In fairness their road infrastructure isn't really setup to handle much rain. Drainage sucks. They're all driving Z-rated tires. It's a lot of things. Plus: it scares them. They don't go outside when it rains.


----------



## Guest

Hurting a bit after last night's late night posting bender. The gin martinis didn't help either...


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> When it's sunny all the time, variations in the weather freak you out. In fairness their road infrastructure isn't really setup to handle much rain. Drainage sucks. They're all driving Z-rated tires. It's a lot of things. Plus: it scares them. They don't go outside when it rains.


What if it snowed?


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Hurting a bit after last night's late night posting bender. The gin martinis didn't help either...


Maybe you should take a break. kkjuw


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> What if it snowed?


Chaos. I was in San Francisco one Christmas and it snowed. Not fun. Especially on those big hills.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Broadcaster goodness.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Maybe you should take a break. kkjuw


Why? I want that Telecaster.


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> Why? I want that Telecaster.


Ya, you didn't come up with the content format lol. The whole format is designed to be taken advantage of. Who can blame anyone for trying?


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Why? I want that Telecaster.


But you already have a Telecaster and no matter how good you are you can't play two at the same time.


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> Ya, you didn't come up with the content format lol. The whole format is designed to be taken advantage of. Who can blame anyone for trying?


I'm not following.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Why? I want that Telecaster.


You can buy one here


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> But you already have a Telecaster and no matter how good you are you can't play two at the same time.


 I do? I don't see one here. A PRS. A Schecter Strat. A Guild acoustic. A P-bass copy. A mandolin. Nope....no Tele!


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> You can buy one here


 I have no money. You?


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I have no money. You?


I don't need to buy one. I'll be receiving delivery of this one.
No dental plans for working musicians. Just spent $3K on my teeth.


----------



## Guest

The genius that was Talking Heads never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> I don't need to buy one. I'll be receiving delivery of this one.


 Probability suggests that attitude is not inline with reality.


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> I'm not following.


Hey said, 'maybe you should take a break'. I was saying, why would anyone take a break? The way the contest is set up, the way to win it is to keep posting.


----------



## Guest

And Talk Talk -- another genius band. _Life's What You Make It_ -- perfect!


----------



## torndownunit

Do any of you guys who play Teles keep the ashtray cover one? I owned one CIJ 52 RI awhile back that came with one. I never used it though.


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> Hey said, 'maybe you should take a break'. I was saying, why would anyone take a break? The way the contest is set up, the way to win it is to keep posting.


 Ah! Got it now. Yea. I'm trying not to dwell on the contest rules too much.


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Probability suggests that attitude is not inline with reality.


Trudat. I'm a musician so clearly reality was not completely within my grasp.


----------



## Guest

NOD - New Office Day - didn't go so well. Bell didn't get the DSL line in so we got unpacked and then had to head back to our office caves at home...


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> I do? I don't see one here. A PRS. A Schecter Strat. A Guild acoustic. A P-bass copy. A mandolin. Nope....no Tele!


Didn't you post a picture of one earlier today? Was that not yours?


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Trudat. I'm a musician so clearly reality was not completely within my grasp.


 Speaking of probability I still don't know why my script is getting a post count page that has the correct total posts but incorrect individual post counts. Weird...


----------



## the_fender_guy

torndownunit said:


> Do any of you guys who play Teles keep the ashtray cover one? I owned one CIJ 52 RI awhile back that came with one. I never used it though.


In the past they made good ashtrays until they disappeared. Now I keep my inhaler next to my Tele.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Didn't you post a picture of one earlier today? Was that not yours?


Nope. That was shortyus. He makes nice Teles, eh?


----------



## the_fender_guy

Still think a Bigsby would look good on this Thinline.


----------



## Guest

I think Goldfrapp's secret to success is three fold: excellent electronica-versed musicians, a singer with pipes, who happens to be easy on the eyes. That's an obvious, but difficult, combination to achieve.


----------



## Steadfastly

Rockabilly FlipFlyFly by Johnny Bell

[YOUTUBE]v81k9f8jsNg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

Through the roof! Underground!

[YOUTUBE]grKaSsyvxZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Nope. That was shortyus. He makes nice Teles, eh?


Yea, but you have more guitars than me, so until we're at least even, I don't think you should keep it even if you do win.


----------



## Guest

I seem to be perpetually 90 posts behind FFF...


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yea, but you have more guitars than me, so until we're at least even, I don't think you should keep it even if you do win.


 I wish I could say that plea moved me. I must be dead inside or something like that.


----------



## Steadfastly

Swing FlipFlopFly. There is FlipFlopFly is just about every genre. We just have to find a rock and country version. I'll keep looking, shalll I?

[YOUTUBE]RgdP1IwyIOE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

So did you hear CityTV canned a bunch of of their news team? Big names in "local news" in Toronto. Haven't heard if Mark Daly is gone or not. Hope not. He's their voice.


----------



## ratdog

Come to papa !!!3dgrw


----------



## Steadfastly

And back to traditional blues where I think the song is best.

[YOUTUBE]jvsLUiEDlqo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Swing FlipFlopFly. There is FlipFlopFly is just about every genre. We just have to find a rock and country version. I'll keep looking, shalll I?


Why not record your own?


----------



## Guest

Mmmm....dinner smells good.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Why not record your own?


Ian: You must have missed that post. Go back about and hour.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Swing FlipFlopFly. There is FlipFlopFly is just about every genre. We just have to find a rock and country version. I'll keep looking, shalll I?


There are more versions of Flip Flop & Fly than there are of iaresee's many instruments.


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm not hungry but you should go eat and turn your computer off before it blows up.lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> There are more versions of Flip Flop & Fly than there are of iaresee's many instruments.


Did you know that Fender guy or did you just find that out today?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Ian: You must have missed that post. Go back about and hour.


 Never backwards! Always forwards! And twirling, twirling, twirling...

Seriously though: what'd I miss?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> I'm not hungry but you should go eat and turn your computer off before it blows up.lofu


Oh....I'll be back for another gin-fueled night of post padding. Dontcha worry.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Never backwards! Always forwards! And twirling, twirling, twirling...
> 
> Seriously though: what'd I miss?


Go and look. Surely, now, I don't have to teach YOU how to scroll.


----------



## Guest

At 120 posts an hour...about 27 hours left...yea...I could move the odds ahead of FFF in my favour.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Go and look. Surely, now, I don't have to teach YOU how to scroll.


 I can't. It'd take precious time away from my posting barrage. Plus, your SNR in this thread is HUGE man. I'd never find a post from you that was nestled in amongst your picture and video posts.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Did you know that Fender guy or did you just find that out today?


Can't tell you how many times I've played Flip Flop and Fly and no matter where I've played on this planet somebody knows it and wants to play it.


----------



## Steadfastly

*What Do You Get When You Cross A Bear And A Cat?*

Do you know the answer? Look for the answer a few posts down.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've played Flip Flop and Fly and no matter where I've played on this planet somebody knows it and wants to play it.


Yea, it was a staple in the high school music class repertoire around here.


----------



## torndownunit

iaresee said:


> Oh....I'll be back for another gin-fueled night of post padding. Dontcha worry.


So alcohol is the secret eh...


----------



## Guest

Dinner. I'm offski.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is what you get when you cross a BEAR and a CAT. More FlipFlopFly!

[YOUTUBE]ahFrLC82fr4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> So alcohol is the secret eh...


 Certainly makes talking to yourself online more interesting.  (6 seconds...argh...)


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Do you know the answer? Look for the answer a few posts down.


The Bearcats ha ha


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Certainly makes talking to yourself online more interesting.  (6 seconds...argh...)


Alcohol leads to talking to yourself in public places too


----------



## Guest

You know what'd be funny? If after all this the winner was someone who posted once. And that was their one and only post on this forum.

That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've played Flip Flop and Fly and no matter where I've played on this planet somebody knows it and wants to play it.


Really? I am from a small town back in NB and never had much exposure to a lot of different genres until I moved to the big smoke. That was good and bad but never heard of it until I went go see Downchild at a club in Toronto many moons ago.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> You know what'd be funny? If after all this the winner was someone who posted once. And that was their one and only post on this forum.
> 
> That'd be hilarious.


Ian: I think that would also be good, wouldn't it? What would be even better is if that person really needed that guitar. Now nobody "needs" a guitar, of course. But you know what I mean. You and I and most of us have one, two or more guitars. But mayber there's someone who just lost their guitar or had to sell it for a good reason. I would like to see that person win the guitar. It would, I think, be more satisfying, than winning it myself.


----------



## Bevo

Good point!

If i win the guitar I will be increasing my carma.....and so will you!


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> The Bearcats ha ha


Glad I'm made at least one person laugh.


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> Ian: I think that would also be good, wouldn't it? What would be even better is if that person really needed that guitar. Now nobody "needs" a guitar, of course. But you know what I mean. You and I and most of us have one, two or more guitars. But mayber there's someone who just lost their guitar or had to sell it for a good reason. I would like to see that person win the guitar. It would, I think, be more satisfying, than winning it myself.


Ya but the thing is you want someone who actually uses the forum to win. 

I would love to see someone who hardly posted in the thread win (and someone who needs it)... as long as they participate in the rest of the forum a lot. I woudn't like to see someone win who as Ian mentioned, made one post in this thread, and will never use the forum again lol.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I have no issues with someone winning after one post. They beat the odds.
I hope that this will increase traffic on the forum but I'm limited in my forum activity since first joining.


----------



## hollowbody

the_fender_guy said:


> I have no issues with someone winning after one post. They beat the odds.
> I hope that this will increase traffic on the forum but I'm limited in my forum activity since first joining.


I find I'm spending all my GC time on this one thread and barely checking the others  

Oh well, it'll business as usual after tomorrow.


----------



## LowWatt

Trying this again. If I win, this will be my "teaching" guitar. I'll be able to lend it out to students with no concern of anything irreparable happening, because if it does, easy come easy go. I've had some heart breakers in the past with lent guitars...

...remember kids, the case is your friend.


----------



## the_fender_guy

hollowbody said:


> I find I'm spending all my GC time on this one thread and barely checking the others
> 
> Oh well, it'll business as usual after tomorrow.


I might post more than lurking. A little interaction makes a difference.


----------



## Steadfastly

torndownunit said:


> Ya but the thing is you want someone who actually uses the forum to win.
> 
> I would love to see someone who hardly posted in the thread win (and someone who needs it)... as long as they participate in the rest of the forum a lot. I woudn't like to see someone win who as Ian mentioned, made on post in this thread, and will never use the forum again lol.


Yes, that is a good point. I feel the same way and should have mentioned it in my post. Thanks for bringing this to my attention TDU.


----------



## Steadfastly

Please don't go asking me any difficult or brain-sapping questions for the next 2 1/2 hours. I'm going to be listening to the Maple Leafs getting beat.


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Please don't go asking me any difficult or brain-sapping questions for the next 2 1/2 hours. I'm going to be listening to the Maple Leafs getting beat.


We might win this one. The Lightning blow. But then again, so did the Hurricanes and the Thrashers and we found ways to lose to them


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, that is a good point. I feel the same way and should have mentioned it in my post. Thanks for bringing this to my attention TDU.


I promise if I win I will keep posting regularly and maybe even post some videos of me rocking the Thinline!


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Trying this again. If I win, this will be my "teaching" guitar. I'll be able to lend it out to students with no concern of anything irreparable happening, because if it does, easy come easy go. I've had some heart breakers in the past with lent guitars...
> 
> ...remember kids, the case is your friend.


Indeed and gigbags are guitar repairmen's best friends. Especially if you're playing a Gibby!


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Please don't go asking me any difficult or brain-sapping questions for the next 2 1/2 hours. I'm going to be listening to the Maple Leafs getting beat.


It doesn't take a lot of brain power to watch a team lose. Devorski and Murray are the refs? Tha's not good.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Ian: I think that would also be good, wouldn't it? What would be even better is if that person really needed that guitar. Now nobody "needs" a guitar, of course. But you know what I mean. You and I and most of us have one, two or more guitars. But mayber there's someone who just lost their guitar or had to sell it for a good reason. I would like to see that person win the guitar. It would, I think, be more satisfying, than winning it myself.


I'm not going to even pretend to be altruistic about this. The only good outcome Id like is that guitar in my hands. I'm more an actions speak louder than words person. So you're not fooling me either.


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> It doesn't take a lot of brain power to watch a team lose. Devorski and Murray are the refs? Tha's not good.


well that doesn't help. Brutal refs and a team that can't kill a penalty...awesome.


----------



## NeilH

the_fender_guy said:


> There are more versions of Flip Flop & Fly than there are of iaresee's many instruments.


But, are there as many versions of Flip Flop & Fly as there are posts in this thread by Flip Flop & Fly?


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> It doesn't take a lot of brain power to watch a team lose. Devorski and Murray are the refs? Tha's not good.


Only in Canada would the names of the refs come up as meaningful pre-game banter.


----------



## Guest

Anyone want to buy a ski hill? Looks like Whistler will be on the block just in time for the Olympics.


----------



## the_fender_guy

hollowbody said:


> Indeed and gigbags are guitar repairmen's best friends. Especially if you're playing a Gibby!


I'd never carry any Gibson(or similar) guitar in a gigbag. 
My Les Paul has already had one headstock repair(from a light nudge by a drunk in a bar) Too damn fragile.
My Tele has been to hell and back and still takes it. That can go in a gigbag.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> I promise if I win I will keep posting regularly and maybe even post some videos of me rocking the Thinline!


I'll set you up with a schedule when you can come over and play it when I am not. I'll check with my wife as the the best times and get back to you.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> I'll set you up with a schedule when you can come over and play it when I am not. I'll check with my wife as the the best times and get back to you.


Why would my guitar be at your home and why would your wife determine who can play it? kkjuw


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Anyone want to buy a ski hill? Looks like Whistler will be on the block just in time for the Olympics.


Well, there is no way they could continue in the way they were and remain solvent. I wondered how long it would be before the creditors had had enough. They are also tied into Blue Mountain (50%) and Tremblant in Quebec and many others.

They are like a guitar string. You can only stretch them so far before they snap.

PS: How was supper?


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Why would my guitar be at your home and why would your wife determine who can play it? kkjuw


Were you going to give me one of your other guitars to go with my Thinline?


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Were you going to give me one of your other guitars to go with my Thinline?


I have an Ibanez AG75 you could use while I play my Thinline. Oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> I have an Ibanez AG75 you could use while I play my Thinline. Oh wait. Never mind.


That is actually a very nice guitar. Have you ever played one of the Ibanez Artcore's?


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> That is actually a very nice guitar. Have you ever played one of the Ibanez Artcore's?


I have an AG75(seriously)
Did you keep the original pickups in yours? I have a pair of T-Tops I might try in mine. I have Flatwounds on it and play Jazz on it.


----------



## LowWatt

NeilH said:


> But, are there as many versions of Flip Flop & Fly as there are posts in this thread by Flip Flop & Fly?


that's like asking the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## Robert1950

*Obsessive–compulsive disorder* (*OCD*) is a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). The symptoms of this anxiety disorder range from repetitive hand-washing and extensive hoarding to preoccupation with sexual, religious, or excessive forum posting.


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> that's like asking the sound of one hand clapping.


Hey, there is only ONE FlipFlopFly, because one of him is enough for any planet!


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> *Obsessive–compulsive disorder* (*OCD*) is a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). The symptoms of this anxiety disorder range from repetitive hand-washing and extensive hoarding to preoccupation with sexual, religious, or excessive forum posting.


Well, there you go! How did you know that I like..........really clean hands?


----------



## the_fender_guy

Sure got quiet here.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just a note to everyone who have posted on this thread and forum, as far as that goes. There has been some good natured jibes been thrown around at one another on this thread especially and it's very good to see it hasn't gotten in to name calling or slanderous comments about other posters but everyone has kept it all in good fun. 

That is great! I've posted on another forum where people are just brutal to one another and it shuts down any meaningful dialogue in a hurry. Let's keep on keeping it lighthearted and may the most "needy" person win this thing.

GC and Tapestry, I hope you're having fun with this too. After all, we should all benefit in one way or another out of this, even it it's just learning something, like how to get rid of extra IMG notations in our posts.


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Sure got quiet here.


Yes, it's funny how that happens. I think Ian had too much too eat and is kicking back; puckhead is watching the hockey game and I can't imagine what happened to the rest.


----------



## DUCK

2500+ posts, that is CRAZY!!! may not win but it has been a BLAST! :banana:


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> GC and Tapestry, I hope you're having fun with this too. After all, we should all benefit in one way or another out of this, even it it's just learning something, like how to get rid of extra IMG notations in our posts.


Flip, do you what it's like to run a business all day and monitor this thread at the same time? Yikes! 

I'm very appreciative of everyone who has posted in this contest and I sure hope everyone remembers to become a supporting member of GC. Good luck to all - I'll be calling Purolator Monday to send a Thinline somewhere in our great country!


----------



## DUCK

GC and Tapestry, hats off to you for putting on such a GREAT contest. Thanks for the chance at such a SUWEEEEET Axe!!!:bow:


----------



## urko99

My thursday evening post. I can't wait!


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, it's funny how that happens. I think Ian had too much too eat and is kicking back; puckhead is watching the hockey game and I can't imagine what happened to the rest.


I had too much to eat _and_ I'm watching the hockey game, but it's intermission right now.


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> Just a note to everyone who have posted on this thread and forum, as far as that goes. There has been some good natured jibes been thrown around at one another on this thread especially and it's very good to see it hasn't gotten in to name calling or slanderous comments about other posters but everyone has kept it all in good fun.
> 
> That is great! I've posted on another forum where people are just brutal to one another and it shuts down any meaningful dialogue in a hurry. Let's keep in keeping it lighthearted and may the most "needy" person win this thing.
> 
> GC and Tapestry, I hope you're having fun with this too. After all, we should all benefit in one way or another out of this, even it it's just learning something, like how to get rid of extra IMG notations in our posts.


very well said.


----------



## Steadfastly

tapestrymusic said:


> Flip, do you what it's like to run a business all day and monitor this thread at the same time? Yikes!
> 
> I'm very appreciative of everyone who has posted in this contest and I sure hope everyone remembers to become a supporting member of GC. Good luck to all - I'll be calling Purolator Monday to send a Thinline somewhere in our great country!


No, I only know what it's like to run a business. People that don't have their own business have now idea of the time that's put in after hours. 

Do you want my address now or will you be calling me later? What would be even better is to give me plane tickets to come out and get it. That way I could check out some of those famous chutes at Whistler and Blackcomb. BTW, do you ski?


----------



## darkjune

Here are some cool parts for our new tele's


----------



## darkjune

Here are some more


----------



## Robert1950

My guitars: Epiphone Riviera (MIJ) 1978, Hamer USA P90 Special 1992, Tokai Love Rock MIK (aka Canadian 'Fakai'), Fender Jimmie Vaughan Signature Stratocaster 2006, and <_insert here as of tomorrow - Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Thinline 2010_>

Thank you GuitarsCanada and Tapestry Music.


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> Here are some cool parts for our new tele's


DJ: What is that in the background of the pick guard?


----------



## Steadfastly

Just a little more FlipFlopFly so I don't get forgotten..........which would be a terrible thing!lofusdsre

[YOUTUBE]BuyHDKHeqfQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Another lull...over ten minutes. Of course the Leafs are going into overtime. That has got to be it. It's just our hockey mad nation.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I think one of these will be perfect on my new Thinline


----------



## darkjune

here is one done up.


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, it's funny how that happens. I think Ian had too much too eat and is kicking back; puckhead is watching the hockey game and I can't imagine what happened to the rest.


Yea. I needed a little after dinner time with the fam. I dead tired though. Might have to call it a night.


----------



## darkjune

FlipFlopFly said:


> DJ: What is that in the background of the pick guard?


The eye? or the pickup hole?


----------



## LowWatt

darkjune said:


>


I would totally rock that.


----------



## Tarl

One more for the road.....


----------



## AlterEgo

It would be a great addition to my wall of fame!


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> I would totally rock that.


While wearing this?


----------



## NeilH

Just enjoying a bit of Glenmorangie and checking out some guitars on the interweb, thought I'd stop in with another post


----------



## the_fender_guy

AlterEgo said:


> It would be a great addition to my wall of fame!


I would hope you played it. Maybe you can stop by one day and I'll let you plug in.


----------



## Guest

Toddler told me I had a nice head tonight. And then, "Take off, dada? Want it to hold." Kid is two and he's headhunting already.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Yea. I needed a little after dinner time with the fam. I dead tired though. Might have to call it a night.


Ha! Ha!...I don't doubt it. You were up half the night last night, weren't you?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Ha! Ha!...I don't doubt it. You were up half the night last night, weren't you?


About that.


----------



## Guest

I need to be more efficient with my posts. Only need 10 characters for it to count.


----------



## Guest

Count is a dangerous word to mistype.


----------



## Guest

It takes about 30 secs a post on an iPhone. Typing on it is hard.


----------



## Guest

Switched to a stereo setup this week. Ping pong delays are my new favourite gimmick.


----------



## Guest

1234567890


----------



## Steadfastly

I told you I wasn't going to listen to the Leafs lose tonight.

Leafs 2
Tampa 3


----------



## Guest

iaresee said:


> 1234567890


That's as efficient as it gets.


----------



## Guest

Recommend some good twitter feeds to follow...


----------



## Guest

The way vbulletin 4 rolls over pages is weird.


----------



## Guest

Telecaster


----------



## Guest

iaresee said:


> Telecaster


Slightly less efficient but apt.


----------



## arloskay

Looks like I don't have much of a chance, but let's try and bump my odds up just a bit...


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 was on to something with that OCD post.


----------



## arloskay

I could have been a contender...


----------



## arloskay

but I didn't train hard enough...


----------



## Steadfastly

arloskay said:


> I could have been a contender...


You are a contender.


----------



## the_fender_guy

What about the children?


----------



## Guest

arloskay said:


> I could have been a contender...


No one has this all sewen up. Yet.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Tele love!!


----------



## Guest

My post count is disturbing.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Tele love!!


In many places that's illegal.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Ridiculous!


----------



## the_fender_guy

That's funny!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Getting late.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Let's Get Back To Music*

Some more of FlipFlopFly.

Do you guys know the words yet? Will you be dreaming about me and singing my song tonight?lofu

[YOUTUBE]qjWAftV8g_U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

Almost time for some to get some sleep.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Some more of FlipFlopFly.
> 
> Do you guys know the words yet? Will you be dreaming about me and singing my song tonight?lofu


Back to that. Better than watching the Leafs.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Lot of time in my misspent youth watching Downchild.


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Almost time for some to get some sleep.


BTW, where is Guitartown? Is it anywhere near Ampville, String City, Tonetown or Martinville?


----------



## the_fender_guy

Ahh Guitartown


----------



## the_fender_guy

Where you can pickup and string out for a song...


----------



## darkjune

the_fender_guy said:


> Tele love!!


 
I here they still allow that in Texas.lol


----------



## the_fender_guy

... as long as you don't fret too much


----------



## the_fender_guy

darkjune said:


> I here they still allow that in Texas.lol


Yeah I hear they still have Tele Love in Texas
[YOUTUBE]gY8AFtlAykA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Where you can pickup and string out for a song...


I hear it's such a nice place that people living there can all play the blues but never get them.

OK, now we're getting silly!


----------



## the_fender_guy

A Tel master RIP
[YOUTUBE]W1OWO2QVyfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

More of Danny Gatton
[YOUTUBE]KRnDMPbtUSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Not a tele or even an electric; just a legend.

[YOUTUBE]1xlZl9wtoZM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

...continued
[YOUTUBE]0zhulCDYBCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Metal Man

And another post, hopefully for the win!!!


----------



## the_fender_guy

More Tele love
[YOUTUBE]an1MGvjWcAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

What do you get with 5 men, electricity and a rubber band?

You 




get 



the



5




man





electrical






band.


[YOUTUBE]Qxa_I_GGe8k&feature=PlayList&p=9970FA1B4F892B07&playnext=1&index=2[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Zf-e5ZDfxfU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

Nothing wrong with Tele love


----------



## the_fender_guy

Another great Tele player
[YOUTUBE]ihvvf1R_vWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

The Blackguard is the prototypical Tele


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> The Blackguard is the prototypical Tele


Is that yours?


----------



## the_fender_guy

The '69 Thinline


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Is that yours?


No. I had to sell one of my valued Telcasters to pay my dentist.
I have a '72 that is similar to Micawber.


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> That would be FFS, not FFF and Fax is spelled with an "X" not ck.
> 
> FFF stands for this. I hope you can get it in your head as it was a pretty cool song back in the 70's.
> 
> *Downchild Blues Band*
> _Flip Flop And Fly lyrics_


yes I know that tune, mainly by the Blues Brothers.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Keef with Micawber


----------



## puckhead

Duster said:


> What cartoon is that? I have no idea what it is, but it looks pretty damn funny.
> 
> --- D


I think it was called "The kid stays in the picture", basically about Robert Evans, 
but Slash is his neighbour, and for some reason always brought over soup.
It was really, really funny but wasn't on for very long. i don't even remember which channel.


----------



## puckhead

holy crap - I go play an afternoon hockey game, and here's 20 more pages of posts!!!
slow down guys and gals!!!1


----------



## Steadfastly

This is way, way off topic but is beautiful and is definitely worth the watch.

[video]http://www.flixxy.com/hubble-ultra-deep-field-3d.htm[/video]


----------



## puckhead

I tell my daughter (5) that i am going to play hockey,
and she says "great, what channel can I watch on"

uhhh... i wish, kid. I wish.


----------



## Guest

I'm drawing blanks on witty things to say. Might move to shock talk.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'm really curious about a Tele with a 24.75" scale


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I'm drawing blanks on witty things to say. Might move to shock talk.


So what are the odds now?


----------



## Guest

Shatner for primeminister.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> So what are the odds now?


No clue. I'll fix the script tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Appendages


----------



## Guest

Are you with Coco?


----------



## stringer

*fender thinline*

I would cherish this guitar. "She will be mine"


----------



## Guest

The Historian by E. Kostova is luring me away.


----------



## Steadfastly

Do you guys sing when you're in the car?

Do you only sing when you're alone or do you sing also when there are others in the car with you?


----------



## Guest

Is there an upper bound on thread lengths in the s/ware?


----------



## Guest

FlipFlopFly said:


> Do you guys sing when you're in the car?
> 
> Do you only sing when you're alone or do you sing also when there are others in the car with you?


I sing all the time.


----------



## Steadfastly

iaresee said:


> Is there an upper bound on thread lengths in the s/ware?


Yes, when the hard drive (s) are full, that's the end of the line.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Now I'm curious about the construction of this guitar.
Did they use a conversion neck ala Warmoth or is the guitar completely designed for the shorter scale.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is one of the funniest guitar playing comedy acts you'll ever see.

[YOUTUBE]OpapdB-bCFI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Do you guys sing when you're in the car?
> 
> Do you only sing when you're alone or do you sing also when there are others in the car with you?


If I'm doing vocal exercises/warmups I do it alone. 
Otherwise it's karaoke time. kkjuw


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Now I'm curious about the construction of this guitar.
> Did they use a conversion neck ala Warmoth or is the guitar completely designed for the shorter scale.


Which guitar?


----------



## Guest

Anyone read Becoming Agile? Good?


----------



## Steadfastly

And some more by Mr. Jim Stafford.

[YOUTUBE]TU_a5ObBXzA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Which guitar?


The Thinline you want to win.


----------



## Steadfastly

Short songs by Jim Stafford.

[YOUTUBE]BWpL2-haI_Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

He is funny but he can play as this clip shows.

[YOUTUBE]-UUvuW0NbLQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> The Thinline you want to win.


It's not 25,5" scale?


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> It's not 25,5" scale?


No it's 24.75" scale.


----------



## Guest

iaresee said:


> It's not 25,5" scale?


I'm pretty sure it's 25.5. Are aiming to change that?


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> No it's 24.75" scale.


What? Really? Hmm...that seriously curbs my desire to own it. A Telecaster is 25.5. Anything else might be a nice guitar, but a Tele it ain't.


----------



## Steadfastly

Do you like Chihuahua's? 

[YOUTUBE]dWoWnaj00xc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 25.5. Are aiming to change that?


Take a look at the specs here


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> Take a look at the specs here


Dang. That's a pity.


----------



## Steadfastly

The best of the Smothers Brothers

[YOUTUBE]_rRxs8p8Is0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

iaresee said:


> Dang. That's a pity.


No need to stay up late posting now.


----------



## Guest

the_fender_guy said:


> No need to stay up late posting now.


That sums it up. Later kids.


----------



## Rugburn

*Clearly, Telecasters aren't as popular as they used to be.*


----------



## Steadfastly

Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour #6

[YOUTUBE]nCIvvg5OZXw&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Well, one last post before I call it a night. See all you guys and gals in the morning.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Geez, I go load up the fire and everyone packs it in.


----------



## Steadfastly

OK, I'll give you one more funny Smothers Brothers video.

[YOUTUBE]IRuPIfs70rM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_fender_guy

That's all?


----------



## Steadfastly

Nighty, night. Bye, bye, aurovoir, arirvidirchi


----------



## the_fender_guy

Anyone here played one of these Squier Thinlines? Or a Tele with a 24.75" conversion neck?
Wondering how the 24.75" scale affects the way they play and sound.
Might still be a nice guitar that feels and sounds like any other Tele Thinline... or not.


----------



## zontar

So how come this thread is always at the top of the new posts list?

:smilie_flagge17:

Anyway for your viewing pleasure--I think I first saw this through a link here.
[video=youtube;q-5MLPzRjls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-5MLPzRjls[/video]


----------



## the_fender_guy

A reminder of what's at stake...


----------



## puckhead

iaresee said:


> Are you with Coco?


yes. I have no idea how Leno has a career.
He has never been funny.

for me, Craig Ferguson is the king of late night.
followed by Dave, Conan, Kimmel, and then way down the list comes Jay


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> This is one of the funniest guitar playing comedy acts you'll ever see.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OpapdB-bCFI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I love that song. I had it on an album way back when.
might have been a soundtrack, but I forget which movie.


----------



## puckhead

iaresee said:


> What? Really? Hmm...that seriously curbs my desire to own it. A Telecaster is 25.5. Anything else might be a nice guitar, but a Tele it ain't.


alright, delete all of your posts. forthwith. :thanks5qx:


----------



## puckhead

the_fender_guy said:


> Anyone here played one of these Squier Thinlines? Or a Tele with a 24.75" conversion neck?
> Wondering how the 24.75" scale affects the way they play and sound.
> Might still be a nice guitar that feels and sounds like any other Tele Thinline... or not.


they are HORRIBLE. delete your posts too. :thanks5qx:


----------



## puckhead

puckhead said:


> I love that song. I had it on an album way back when.
> might have been a soundtrack, but I forget which movie.


ah yes... found it.









/yes, I had the soundtrack


----------



## puckhead

one more for the heck of it.

/Go Canucks Go. :banana:


----------



## vasthorizon

+1 for today!


----------



## the_fender_guy

puckhead said:


> they are HORRIBLE. delete your posts too. :thanks5qx:


I'm curious about these guitars now. Gotta stay in.


----------



## the_fender_guy

One more post before sleeping.


----------



## gooberman

one for today.


----------



## saxman_singcan

*First post ever*

Anybody here play saxophone too?


----------



## ratdog

One more kick at the can !!


----------



## Robert1950

Four examples of losers: Toronto Maple Leafs, Toronto Blue Jays, Toronto Raptors, Toronto Argonauts.


----------



## Steadfastly

Good morning! all you Thinline lovers!:banana:

Ha! Ha! I hope you all slept well.


----------



## urko99

No more sleeps!


----------



## hollowbody

Robert1950 said:


> Four examples of losers: Toronto Maple Leafs, Toronto Blue Jays, Toronto Raptors, Toronto Argonauts.


What with our pro sports team tanking so badly, I figure I'm a shoe-in to win this thing. Something's gotta give!


----------



## hollowbody

urko99 said:


> No more sleeps!


Yay, I get to find out I won soon! What time's the draw?


----------



## DUCK

Ah what a wonderful day to win a thinline! Good Morning All and Good Luck! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## corailz

Robert1950 said:


> Four examples of losers: Toronto Maple Leafs, Toronto Blue Jays, Toronto Raptors, Toronto Argonauts.


We are'nt better in Montreal....Just look at the Habs!!!!!
BTW,Good Friday morning everyone!


----------



## ezcomes

Robert1950 said:


> Four examples of losers: Toronto Maple Leafs, Toronto Blue Jays, Toronto Raptors, Toronto Argonauts.


yea...they may lose a LOT...but..the leafs have consistantly made the most money out of almost all the NHL teams in the last decade...they can't play, they can't win, and i'll be damned if i know HOW they keep filling the seats??


----------



## rollingdam

one last post to win this guitar


----------



## shoretyus

saxman_singcan said:


> Anybody here play saxophone too?


No but I'm good friends with a player/ sax repair guy


----------



## Duster

Jebus. I can't keep up with the frenetic pace of the posting in here. I think I've slipped signifiantly in the rankings over the last couple of days.

Well, there's still some time, and I have a quiet Friday at work ahead of me.... 

--- D


----------



## Duster

Well, for us less technically educated types, what's the practical difference between guitars with different scale lengths? How much does scale length affect the sound, and in what way?

I have a LP-ish guitar with 24.75 scale length, and a Strat-ish guitar with 25.5". No doubt they sound very different, but they're also very different in terms of so many other things, including woods, fretboard material, pickups, glued vs. bolted neck, headstock angle... Given two identical guitars, the only difference being scale length, how different would they sound, and in what way? More snappy and twangy with a longer scale length?

Of course, fret spacing would be different, but I find each is good for different styles of playing...

--- D


----------



## Duster

Well, not currently, but I played in high school, about 20 years ago, in the concert band as well as in a little jazz ensemble. Loved it. I'd love to take it up again, but a good instrument is just so much money, I can't justify it unless I'm serious about it.

--- D



saxman_singcan said:


> Anybody here play saxophone too?


----------



## ne1roc

Todays the big day!!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## DUCK

So does anyone think this thread is going to hit the 3000 post mark before the draw?


----------



## Merlin

Do we know which colour this guitar is?

I really like the black finish...


----------



## hollowbody

Merlin said:


> Do we know which colour this guitar is?
> 
> I really like the black finish...


It's the Gold one.


----------



## hollowbody

ezcomes said:


> yea...they may lose a LOT...but..the leafs have consistantly made the most money out of almost all the NHL teams in the last decade...they can't play, they can't win, and i'll be damned if i know HOW they keep filling the seats??


Cuz idiots like me refuse to accept reality and admit their teams sucks and move on to another one.


----------



## torndownunit

Duster said:


> Well, for us less technically educated types, what's the practical difference between guitars with different scale lengths? How much does scale length affect the sound, and in what way?
> 
> I have a LP-ish guitar with 24.75 scale length, and a Strat-ish guitar with 25.5". No doubt they sound very different, but they're also very different in terms of so many other things, including woods, fretboard material, pickups, glued vs. bolted neck, headstock angle... Given two identical guitars, the only difference being scale length, how different would they sound, and in what way? More snappy and twangy with a longer scale length?
> 
> Of course, fret spacing would be different, but I find each is good for different styles of playing...
> 
> --- D


From what I know on the issue, part of a Teles Twang is it's scale length combined with it's other features. But I have seen Emmy Lou Harris live videos where her guitar playing is RIPPING out twangy lines on an LP Jr. You'd swear with your eyes closed it's a Tele.

For me it just comes down to feel. The longer scale feels better to me. I kind of like a bit of 'fight' when I am playing. I am not a fan of super low action either. The longer scale and generally rounder fretboard radius's of Fenders just seem to appeal to me more. The shorter scale appeals to a lot of people for the direct opposite reasons though.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> Yay, I get to find out I won soon! What time's the draw?


The draw is at 9:00pm tonight.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> It's the Gold one.


Is that gold?


----------



## Steadfastly

OK, they call it Shoreline Gold. People call colors anything these days. Here is the link to the guitar again.

http://www.squierguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=0301240544


----------



## Steadfastly

How come so many of those FlipFlopFly singers are so overweight?

[YOUTUBE]zYjM9V7L-mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## torndownunit

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, they call it Shoreline Gold. People call colors anything these days. Here is the link to the guitar again.
> 
> http://www.squierguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=0301240544


Ya Fender/Squier have had that colour in their library for awhile. It is indeed Shoreline Gold. I think it's a pretty cool colour. I have seen a few white bound Teles that were shoreline gold they looked really cool.


----------



## Steadfastly

DUCK said:


> So does anyone think this thread is going to hit the 3000 post mark before the draw?


Well, my guess yesterday was 2611. That guess is all busted to smitereens. BTW, does anyone know where smithereens is?


----------



## Steadfastly

torndownunit said:


> Ya Fender/Squier have had that colour in their library for awhile. It is indeed Shoreline Gold. I think it's a pretty cool colour. I have seen a few white bound Teles that were shoreline gold they looked really cool.


I wonder what color gold it would be if it was about a mile offshore?lofu


----------



## hollowbody

corailz said:


> We are'nt better in Montreal....Just look at the Habs!!!!!
> BTW,Good Friday morning everyone!


Yeah, ever since the pressure of the 100th Anniv set in, the Habs haven't been playing very well. Doesn't help that their goalies decide to sometimes turn into sieves.


----------



## Metal Man

Ok less than 12 hours to boogey


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Well, my guess yesterday was 2611. That guess is all busted to smitereens. BTW, does anyone know where smithereens is?


That's alright, I guessed 2800 and I think it'll pass that too now.


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> I wonder what color gold it would be if it was about a mile offshore?lofu


Same colour, just slightly more wet.


----------



## NeilH

Duster said:


> Well, not currently, but I played in high school, about 20 years ago, in the concert band as well as in a little jazz ensemble. Loved it. I'd love to take it up again, but a good instrument is just so much money, I can't justify it unless I'm serious about it.
> 
> --- D


 Same here, except it was 26 years ago (how did that happen?), concert band, stage band, and I was extremely mediocre.


----------



## Duster

It's not a place. It's a thing. Actually, a whole lot of things. Like, "busted to a million pieces", "busted to splinters", "busted to a billion slivers", "busted to smithereens". Something along those lines. I think a smithereen is some kind of subatomic particle. At least that's what they taught me in science class in Arkansas. My favourite part of science class was the Old Testament.

--- D



FlipFlopFly said:


> Well, my guess yesterday was 2611. That guess is all busted to smitereens. BTW, does anyone know where smithereens is?


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> That's alright, I guessed 2800 and I think it'll pass that too now.


Well I guessed 7314 I believe and I'm sticking too it.


----------



## NeilH

I'm staying home from work today to look after my sick 4 year old daughter...I wonder if I can catch up to the post leaders today?


Yeah, not likely. 

Have a good day everyone. I may pop back in later, I wonder how many pages will pop up in the next hour or two?


----------



## hollowbody

NeilH said:


> Same here, except it was 26 years ago (how did that happen?), concert band, stage band, and I was extremely mediocre.


Yeah, there really aren't enough sax players out there. I personally love the Stones and Springsteen, so there's any number of songs I'd like to cover that all feature sax in a prominent way, but alas.


----------



## Steadfastly

A little more FlipFlopFly for everyone.

[YOUTUBE]zYjM9V7L-mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody

Duster said:


> It's not a place. It's a thing. Actually, a whole lot of things. Like, "busted to a million pieces", "busted to splinters", "busted to a billion slivers", "busted to smithereens". Something along those lines. I think a smithereen is some kind of subatomic particle. At least that's what they taught me in science class in Arkansas. My favourite part of science class was the Old Testament.
> 
> --- D


A Smithereen is actually one of the members the comprise the band, The Smithereens:

[YOUTUBE]n0s4_PKJKbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, there really aren't enough sax players out there. I personally love the Stones and Springsteen, so there's any number of songs I'd like to cover that all feature sax in a prominent way, but alas.


I'm on the other side of it. I love sax everywhere but in rock music. Can't You Hear Me Knockin' gets me so excited and then the sax interlude comes... and I just can't sit through it.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Well I guessed 7314 I believe and I'm sticking too it.


I'd be pretty friggin impressed if it got up that high.


----------



## Steadfastly

Cabbage anyone?

[YOUTUBE]6Kj_ZoQZUps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> I'm on the other side of it. I love sax everywhere but in rock music. Can't You Hear Me Knockin' gets me so excited and then the sax interlude comes... and I just can't sit through it.


_Can't You Hear Me Knockin' _is an exception. That song should have ended before that sax and Santana-esque noodling. The band was randomly jamming without knowing the tapes were running and they listened back, thought it was cool and kept it. Bad choice.

However, how cool is the sax solo in _Brown Sugar_????


----------



## Nemo

So what happens to this thread after the contest closes? Does it get deleted? I haven't watched all the youtube vids yet...

Oh, and I'll guess the final post count will be 2807.


----------



## Steadfastly

It was the piano player!!

[YOUTUBE]FrU_C7toDJk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

Nemo said:


> So what happens to this thread after the contest closes? Does it get deleted? I haven't watched all the youtube vids yet...
> 
> Oh, and I'll guess the final post count will be 2807.


I hope GC doesn't lock it. There is a lot of good stuff on here.

And the final post will be actually close to 3000.

Now, how many pages will there be? We're at 90 now. I'm guessing 97 pages.


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> It was the piano player!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FrU_C7toDJk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


That particular concert was really awesome!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

well today is the day, by the end of the night we will have a winner for the Thinline and some t-shirts. Best of luck to all and cheers to Tapestry Music


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> I hope GC doesn't lock it. There is a lot of good stuff on here.
> 
> And the final post will be actually close to 3000.
> 
> Now, how many pages will there be? We're at 90 now. I'm guessing 97 pages.


Even if they lock it, it's still all searchable and viewable. You just can't add to it.

According to my page counts (i show 10 posts a page) were at page 269...c'mon 300!


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> I'd be pretty friggin impressed if it got up that high.


Ya, I'm not so good with numbers...as Keef once said 5 strings, 3 chords, 2 fingers, and 1 a$$hole ...or something like that.


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> _Can't You Hear Me Knockin' _is an exception. That song should have ended before that sax and Santana-esque noodling. The band was randomly jamming without knowing the tapes were running and they listened back, thought it was cool and kept it. Bad choice.
> 
> However, how cool is the sax solo in _Brown Sugar_????


You make a good point my friend.


----------



## AlcolmX

Just noticed some convo re: _Can't You Hear Me Knocking_. I hated that end bit for the longest time, wished it wasn't there, and for some reason, lately, I've fallen in love with it. The guitar solo is so phenomenal! Now that I've learned the solo, that's the part I look forward too: "Yeah yeah... can't you hear me knocking, throw me down the key, blah blah blah... just get to the Santana part!!" haha


----------



## Steadfastly

*Peter,Paul & Mary, Donovan, Smothers Brothers - Medley*

[YOUTUBE]MNppAsmQ8qg&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ezcomes

[video]http://blip.tv/play/hP42gbukIQA%2Em4v[/video]

this is pretty cool!


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> well today is the day, by the end of the night we will have a winner for the Thinline and some t-shirts. Best of luck to all and cheers to Tapestry Music


What's good for you is that it's not even a long distance call from Thorold to St. Catharines!:thanks5qx:lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

ezcomes said:


> [video]http://blip.tv/play/hP42gbukIQA%2Em4v[/video]
> 
> this is pretty cool!


OIO, pretty cool indeed!


----------



## TeleZee

*I'm in the line*

I can always use another guitar, 'specially a Tele


----------



## Steadfastly

I have not heard this in ages.

Does anyone know what ever happened to Edison and his lighthouse?

[YOUTUBE]tr6H1a7YUac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> Even if they lock it, it's still all searchable and viewable. You just can't add to it.
> 
> According to my page counts (i show 10 posts a page) were at page 269...c'mon 300!


I do 20 per page because I hate having to flip pages all the time. It's only up to 135 on my end.


----------



## hollowbody

AlcolmX said:


> Just noticed some convo re: _Can't You Hear Me Knocking_. I hated that end bit for the longest time, wished it wasn't there, and for some reason, lately, I've fallen in love with it. The guitar solo is so phenomenal! Now that I've learned the solo, that's the part I look forward too: "Yeah yeah... can't you hear me knocking, throw me down the key, blah blah blah... just get to the Santana part!!" haha


It's certainly a cool sounding solo, I just don't think it "fits" the song. The rest of it is brash and sloppy Open G riffing and you're expecting an even bigger crescendo when you get to the instrumental and instead you have this moody jam. I don't deny the musicality of it, I just don't see it fitting nicely on the end of that particular song.


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> I do 20 per page because I hate having to flip pages all the time. It's only up to 135 on my end.


It sounds like it's different for all of us. Mine is 30 per page.


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> It sounds like it's different for all of us. Mine is 30 per page.


Wow, with all your pics and youtube clips, the pages must be a mile long!


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> Wow, with all your pics and youtube clips, the pages must be a mile long!


Actually 1.6 kilometres.:thanks5qx:

I'd rather scroll than click.


----------



## Merlin

hollowbody said:


> It's the Gold one.


I could learn to love the gold one! I kinda like the way the f-hole disappears with the black finish.
And it'll still help with my Ed Bickert obsession...


----------



## LowWatt

Merlin said:


> I could learn to love the gold one! I kinda like the way the f-hole disappears with the black finish.
> And it'll still help with my Ed Bickert obsession...


The thing is, it's called shoreline gold, but it really doesn't look gold in person. Very silvery/grey.


----------



## Steadfastly

Could someone help me? I lost the key to my car!


----------



## darkjune

good day everyone, today is going to be agreat day for the one to win the tele!
we can have a big party at flip's house.lol


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> Could someone help me? I lost the key to my car!


Don't make fun! I had a car that actually had the door held on with bungee cords. It also didn't have a heater, wipers or brakes. It was...interesting...driving it in the winter.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> The thing is, it's called shoreline gold, but it really doesn't look gold in person. Very silvery/grey.


I don't care if it's hot pink with decals of male genitalia on it, I won't turn down a free guitar!


----------



## tapestrymusic

hollowbody said:


> I don't care if it's hot pink with decals of male genitalia on it, I won't turn down a free guitar!


If you win , should we get out the spray paint? Don't have the decals tho'


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> Don't make fun! I had a car that actually had the door held on with bungee cords. It also didn't have a heater, wipers or brakes. It was...interesting...driving it in the winter.


My Dad told me the car he took his driver's license with way back when, had a rope tied to the arm rests in the back seat to keep the doors closed. He was told to drive around the block with the examiner watching from the doorstep. When he got back out front, he was told to come on in and get his license!


----------



## darkjune

[video=youtube;7diGL-2CUnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7diGL-2CUnc[/video]

Good lesson from Zack.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I guess this is the home stretch. The rest of you can give up now.


----------



## hollowbody

tapestrymusic said:


> If you win , should we get out the spray paint? Don't have the decals tho'


That's ok, I can supply my own.


----------



## Steadfastly

*1960s Time Tunnel Medley, Part 1 - All the Number One Hits in Order!*

[YOUTUBE]D7G1dKvxrvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody

FlipFlopFly said:


> My Dad told me the car he took his driver's license with way back when, had a rope tied to the arm rests in the back seat to keep the doors closed. He was told to drive around the block with the examiner watching from the doorstep. When he got back out front, he was told to come on in and get his license!


Oh, if only! 

I got stuck in the whole graduated-licensing thing, and I've been too lazy to go for my full G license test. I've been driving since 1996 and have gone through 3 G2's, but have never been fully licensed. It's kind of moot now, anyway, since I don't have a car.


----------



## corailz

darkjune said:


> good day everyone, today is going to be agreat day for the one to win the tele!
> we can have a big party at flip's house.lol


Yeah! it's great idea!!!LOL


----------



## Steadfastly

hollowbody said:


> Oh, if only!
> 
> I got stuck in the whole graduated-licensing thing, and I've been too lazy to go for my full G license test. I've been driving since 1996 and have gone through 3 G2's, but have never been fully licensed. It's kind of moot now, anyway, since I don't have a car.


HB: You could try one of these, at least for the winter. We went skiing a few weeks ago and the lifts broke down so we use these to get us back up to the top of the hills. I took a few pics and put them on the site here for you so you can checke them out and see if this will work for you.


----------



## the_fender_guy

For those of you who would like to purchase a guitar like this, after I win, you can get one here

A big thanks to Tapestry Music for donating this.
Visit Tapestry Music Online for a full line of musical instruments.


----------



## DUCK

8:00 hours to go! :banana:


----------



## the_fender_guy

A reminder of what this thread is about.


----------



## the_fender_guy

The neck looks really short in the picture I just posted. I know it's scale is 24.75" but it shouldn't be that noticeable.


----------



## Steadfastly

corailz said:


> Yeah! it's great idea!!!LOL


You guys just want to come here so you'll be able to check out my new Thinline!


----------



## Steadfastly

Catch me if you can!:banana:


----------



## ezcomes

well as i said yesterday...good luck to everyone! its a fine guitar that everyone will love, including the winner!

a Big thanks to tapestry for this!


----------



## LarryLimerick

Last day! Tommorow some lucky person will win that nice guitar!


----------



## the_fender_guy

I hope whoever wins will take some of their good fortune and pay it forward. Maybe a donation to help Haiti or some other cause. I know I'll be doing something like that.


----------



## puckhead

puckhead said:


> ah yes... found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /yes, I had the soundtrack


in hindsight, I think I had this on 8track.
it was awesome.


----------



## gooberman

I think whoever wins, they will be happy!


----------



## puckhead

Merlin said:


> Do we know which colour this guitar is?
> 
> I really like the black finish...


sorry, it's not black, you can delete your posts too.
hurry up, you have till 9:00!


----------



## NeilH

another post in the contest thread

wasn't that a Pink Floyd lyric?


----------



## puckhead

the_fender_guy said:


> I hope whoever wins will take some of their good fortune and pay it forward. Maybe a donation to help Haiti or some other cause. I know I'll be doing something like that.


good idea. Also, buy some extra strings or something from Tapestry! (or maybe a Jet City amp)


----------



## the_fender_guy

puckhead said:


> good idea. Also, buy some extra strings or something from Tapestry! (or maybe a Jet City amp)


Yeah, gotta support Tapestry too. And GC.


----------



## regala

*Thank you Tapestry...*

Just wanted to get one more post in for good luck, haha. Also, big thanks to Tapestry... you guys rock! Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Chito

One more time! I can actually see my name being announced as the winner. I really need a new tele.


----------



## tapestrymusic

puckhead said:


> good idea. Also, buy some extra strings or something from Tapestry! (or maybe a Jet City amp)


Thanks for the plug, Puck. (Go 'Nucks-how about that Ehrhoff goal!) The two JCA20H heads that just came in are already spoken for! 50w combos are available. Just ordered more and the 100w head.


----------



## hollowbody

Chito said:


> One more time! I can actually see my name being announced as the winner. I really need a new tele.


You need to get your vision checked, Chito! My name's gonna be all over than winning ballot!


----------



## hollowbody

NeilH said:


> another post in the contest thread
> 
> wasn't that a Pink Floyd lyric?


Yes, but it only makes sense if you sync it up with Wizard of Oz.


----------



## eric_b

As an excuse to post here one last time, here's a link to check out a Linux based touch screen guitar:
http://hacknmod.com/hack/touch-screen-linux-digital-guitar/


----------



## LowWatt

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

The band is practicing tonight, so I will be dropping out of this from 5pm until the end of the contest.

You can bet I'll be checking for the winner as soon as I get home.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## urko99

I just got that feeling!


----------



## the_fender_guy

LowWatt said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> The band is practicing tonight, so I will be dropping out of this from 5pm until the end of the contest.
> 
> You can bet I'll be checking for the winner as soon as I get home.
> 
> Good luck everybody.


Good luck to you. Maybe I'll let you play it after it arrives at my door.


----------



## darkjune

what if we have an auction and sell off old gear we don't want then send the money to the people in Haiti?Could we do that on here?


----------



## the_fender_guy

darkjune said:


> what if we have an auction and sell off old gear we don't want then send the money to the people in Haiti?Could we do that on here?


That's not a bad idea.


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> Good luck to you. Maybe I'll let you play it after it arrives at my door.


That certainly is generous of you.


----------



## Duster

Not much time left for posting.... this could be my last one!

--- D


----------



## Steadfastly

That new Thinline is mine, ok? Hey man, I said "Gimme Dat Ding".

[YOUTUBE]rNQoDAZnd6g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the-patient

might as well try again!


----------



## Steadfastly

Will they catch him? Check the vid below to find out.

[YOUTUBE]O0uyIWOU024[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Merlin

How did I manage not to notice this until now...Tapestry's in White Rock BC.


----------



## Steadfastly

*You Must Get Your Priorities Right.*

My Residence











*My Car*











*My Guitars*


----------



## the_fender_guy

Nice car FFF


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Nice car FFF


Yes, well, I wouldn't have to have one of these newer models but considering where I live, they don't like to have any old vehicles parking in the lot.

Oh, my goodness, I just realized I had my underwear hanging out on the line when I took that picture. I hope you guys didn't notice it.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> The band is practicing tonight, so I will be dropping out of this from 5pm until the end of the contest.
> 
> You can bet I'll be checking for the winner as soon as I get home.
> 
> Good luck everybody.


Same here, I'll be out after 5pm for band. Hopefully when I get home, there will be news of a package in the mail for me!


----------



## Steadfastly

One of my wife's favorite performers and songs.

[YOUTUBE]wynYMJwEPH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkjune

flip, you live in that apartment, drive that car yet you have all those guitars.your apartment must be huge,whats the rent in A palace like that?and does your wife know about all those guitars?lol


----------



## Duster

I'm sorry: top right.... is that a guitar shaped like the U. S. of Motherlovin A.?

--- D



FlipFlopFly said:


> *You Must Get Your Priorities Right.*
> 
> My Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Guitars*


----------



## ezcomes

well as i said yesterday...good luck to everyone! its a fine guitar that everyone will love, including the winner!

a Big thanks to tapestry for this!


----------



## Steadfastly

darkjune said:


> flip, you live in that apartment, drive that car yet you have all those guitars.your apartment must be huge,whats the rent in A palace like that?and does your wife know about all those guitars?lol


Sshh! I keep the guitars in the basement.


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> I'm sorry: top right.... is that a guitar shaped like the U. S. of Motherlovin A.?
> 
> --- D


Yep! The ones that look like China & Russia are just a bit more to the right and couldn't get them in the picture.


----------



## puckhead

FlipFlopFly said:


> *My Guitars*


so clearly you don't need another guitar.
quick - delete all of your posts you only have a few hours


----------



## LowWatt

Awesome licence plate on that car.


----------



## Metal Man

And another post for the win!


----------



## puckhead

GuitarsCanada said:


> Contest rules: Anyone that makes a post to this thread is entered to win. At the end of the contest a winner will be selected using a random number generator starting from 1 - ? (total number of posts) and the number that comes up will give is the winning post number and who posted it. *Please dont go overboard on posting. Odds are very good given the amount of people we have*.



I found this funny from the initial thread post.
quick... delete your posts!


----------



## the_fender_guy

puckhead said:


> ... delete your posts!


You first.


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> so clearly you don't need another guitar.
> quick - delete all of your posts you only have a few hours


If you look closely, though, puckhead, you'll notice with your practiced eye that the picture is a little bit skewed and the reason for the imbalance is that there is no Thinline on the wall. The Thinline will balance it up perfectly. So, actually, I need the Thinline more than any of you because you're either not that close to having a balanced guitar arsenel or you've gone way past it. So, I should get the guitar. Even if I don't win and someone sees the predicament I'm in here, there heart should immediately be softened and come over and hand deliver the guitar to me.lofu


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


> I found this funny from the initial thread post.
> quick... delete your posts!


Yes, Scott changed that when he saw what was happening. The next contest will have different rules, I'm sure.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Yes, Scott changed that when he saw what was happening. The next contest will have different rules, I'm sure.


Kind of makes sense to have different rules IMO.
I don't mind not winning the guitar since this has been entertaining for me. And it has given me a bit of an introduction to some of the characters on GC that you don't get from lurking.


----------



## ezcomes

[YOUTUBE]gn59EBAIlFg[/YOUTUBE]

heres a good version of how this guitar sounds! hope to be enjoying in my living room!


----------



## the_fender_guy

*Here it is the guitar you've all been drooling over.*


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> Kind of makes sense to have different rules IMO.
> I don't mind not winning the guitar since this has been entertaining for me. And it has given me a bit of an introduction to some of the characters on GC that you don't get from lurking.


Hey, there, Fender Guy, who you callin' a character?:food-smiley-004:


----------



## the_fender_guy

*Some specs on the guitar.*
Model Name Vintage Modified Telecaster® Thinline
Model Number 030-1240-(Color#)
Series Vintage Modified Series
Colors (506) Black,
(544) Shoreline Gold,
(Polyurethane Finish)
Body Alder
Neck Maple, C-Shape,
(Gloss Polyurethane Finish)
Fingerboard Rosewood, 7.25” Radius (184 mm)
No. of Frets 22 Medium Jumbo Frets
Pickups 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101N (Neck), 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101B (Bridge)
Controls Master Volume, Master Tone
Pickup Switching 3-Position Blade:
Position 1. Bridge Pickup
Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups
Position 3. Neck Pickup
Bridge 6-Saddle Strings-Thru-Body Tele Bridge
Machine Heads Die-cast
Hardware Chrome
Pickguard 3-Ply Parchment
Scale Length 24.75” (648 mm)
Width at Nut 1.650” (42 mm)
Unique Features Distinctive “F” Hole,
“Top-Hat” Blade Switch-Tip,
Semi-Acoustic Construction,
24.75” Scale Length
Strings Fender Super 250L, Nickel Plated Steel,
Gauges: (.009, .011, .016, .024, .032, .042),
P/N 073-0250-003
Accessories None
Introduced 4/2007


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> *Here it is the guitar you've all been drooling over.*


Well, with all that "drool" all over it, I hope Tapestry Music cleans it up and sanitizes it for me before they ship it out.

*Hey! I just noticed. I just hit 1000 posts and with a big picture of my guitar to boot! Yahoo!*


----------



## puckhead

the_fender_guy said:


> You first.


i'm uhhhh... busy now, but I'll get to it just before 9
(planning to use the EST vs PST excise)


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> *Some specs on the guitar.*
> Model Name Vintage Modified Telecaster® Thinline
> Model Number 030-1240-(Color#)
> Series Vintage Modified Series
> Colors (506) Black,
> (544) Shoreline Gold,
> (Polyurethane Finish)
> Body Alder
> Neck Maple, C-Shape,
> (Gloss Polyurethane Finish)
> Fingerboard Rosewood, 7.25” Radius (184 mm)
> No. of Frets 22 Medium Jumbo Frets
> Pickups 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101N (Neck), 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101B (Bridge)
> Controls Master Volume, Master Tone
> Pickup Switching 3-Position Blade:
> Position 1. Bridge Pickup
> Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups
> Position 3. Neck Pickup
> Bridge 6-Saddle Strings-Thru-Body Tele Bridge
> Machine Heads Die-cast
> Hardware Chrome
> Pickguard 3-Ply Parchment
> Scale Length 24.75” (648 mm)
> Width at Nut 1.650” (42 mm)
> Unique Features Distinctive “F” Hole,
> “Top-Hat” Blade Switch-Tip,
> Semi-Acoustic Construction,
> 24.75” Scale Length
> Strings Fender Super 250L, Nickel Plated Steel,
> Gauges: (.009, .011, .016, .024, .032, .042),
> P/N 073-0250-003
> Accessories None
> Introduced 4/2007


Thanks.

And so it is Gibson scale. Weird choice, but I remember playing it and loving the feel, so maybe they were on to something there.


----------



## the_fender_guy

FlipFlopFly said:


> Hey, there, Fender Guy, who you callin' a character?:food-smiley-004:


We're all characters here. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## NeilH

hollowbody said:


> Yes, but it only makes sense if you sync it up with Wizard of Oz.


 And properly prepare for the experience


----------



## Steadfastly

the_fender_guy said:


> *Some specs on the guitar.*
> Model Name Vintage Modified *FlipFlopFly* Telecaster® Thinline
> Model Number 030-1240-(Color#) FFF Gold
> Series Vintage Modified Series
> Colors (506) Black,
> (544) Shoreline Gold,
> (Polyurethane Finish)
> Body Alder
> Neck Maple, C-Shape,
> (Gloss Polyurethane Finish)
> Fingerboard Rosewood, 7.25” Radius (184 mm)
> No. of Frets 22 Medium Jumbo Frets
> Pickups 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101N (Neck), 1 Duncan Designed™ TE-101B (Bridge)
> Controls Master Volume, Master Tone
> Pickup Switching 3-Position Blade:
> Position 1. Bridge Pickup
> Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups
> Position 3. Neck Pickup
> Bridge 6-Saddle Strings-Thru-Body Tele Bridge
> Machine Heads Die-cast
> Hardware Chrome
> Pickguard 3-Ply Parchment
> Scale Length 24.75” (648 mm)
> Width at Nut 1.650” (42 mm)
> Unique Features Distinctive “F” Hole,
> “Top-Hat” Blade Switch-Tip,
> Semi-Acoustic Construction,
> 24.75” Scale Length
> Strings Fender Super 250L, Nickel Plated Steel,
> Gauges: (.009, .011, .016, .024, .032, .042),
> P/N 073-0250-003
> Accessories None
> Introduced 4/2007
> *Place of Residence: FlipFlopFly's House, St. Catharines, ON *
> *Owner: FlipFlopFly
> *


You'll notice some of the specs have changed. (Ha!Ha!)


----------



## ezcomes

[YOUTUBE]bCYc8p3S410[/YOUTUBE]

testing with the new Marshall JVM series head and cab


----------



## the_fender_guy

LowWatt said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And so it is Gibson scale. Weird choice, but I remember playing it and loving the feel, so maybe they were on to something there.


I don't really notice a huge difference when going from 24.75" to 25.5" scale. My biggest concern is how they achieve the shorter scale. Does it affect compatability with aftermarket pickguards etc and does it affect the balance of the body at all.

BTW I just realized I bought a mystery P90 off of you last year If you win the guitar maybe you'd like to trade it for a mystery P90


----------



## puckhead

tapestrymusic said:


> Thanks for the plug, Puck. (Go 'Nucks-how about that Ehrhoff goal!) The two JCA20H heads that just came in are already spoken for! 50w combos are available. Just ordered more and the 100w head.


yeah, man was ehrhoff flying on that rush. great finish. 
he's been our best d-man all year. Thank you San Jose!

nice to hear the products are moving, the early revies have been really strong.
I'm not sure I could sneak another amp in the house right now... hmmm maybe it can live in my car?
the tele I win is going in the bedroom though, it kind of matches the decor.


----------



## LowWatt

the_fender_guy said:


> I don't really notice a huge difference when going from 24.75" to 25.5" scale. My biggest concern is how they achieve the shorter scale. Does it affect compatability with aftermarket pickguards etc and does it affect the balance of the body at all.
> 
> BTW I just realized I bought a mystery P90 off of you last year If you win the guitar maybe you'd like to trade it for a mystery P90


Haha, not quite, but if you ever solve the mystery please let me know. It was pulled out of a 1959 Gibson Melody Maker that someone had routed to hold a P90 ...Now if anyone has that old guitar of mine, I'll gladly trade you my new upcoming thinline for it.


----------



## Steadfastly

*Behringer V-Amp 3 Guitar Multi Effect Processor*

Does anyone own one of these or used to own one? What do you think of it? Any comparisons to the Line Pod X3?


----------



## LowWatt

FlipFlopFly said:


> Does anyone own one of these or used to own one? What do you think of it? Any comparisons to the Line Pod X3?


Haven't played it, but it looks the same as the one that Johnson had out years back and that was a pretty good modeller. It held up well to the POD. That was made in China at a similar price point, so it very well could be the same product.


----------



## LowWatt

Okay, for real this is my last post. Heading out to practice.

Remember, we've got shows coming up. If you like rude and rough indie rock, check us out.

www.blackdevilsbrigade.com


----------



## the_fender_guy

Not much time to get your last posts in.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

the_fender_guy said:


> Not much time to get your last posts in.


Contest closes at 9 pm est


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck_zc

I have(on e-Bay now) the V-amp X and it sound ok. Has a built in expression pedal. Pain in the butt if you play live scrolling through all the presets. Sounds good enough for home practice and hasa headphone out. It has parameters for bypassing the amp modelling, eq and effects.


----------



## NeilH

Not a Squier. not a thinline, but it is a telecaster...

[YOUTUBE]SnQYoRYedF0[/YOUTUBE]

(hoping that if FFF watches this it will keep him occupied for 19:46)


----------



## jimihendrix

another...contest post...lofu


----------



## Metal Man

4 hours left!


----------



## Steadfastly

Top 30 best rock songs of the 60's


[YOUTUBE]PfzjGSRaBE4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrmatt1972

hi again :wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

mrmatt1972 said:


> hi again :wave:


Why, hello, there Mr. Matt.


----------



## Metal Man

Not to be rude, hi there fellow forumers


----------



## the_fender_guy

3 hours 4 minutes to go.


----------



## vasthorizon

This is awesome!


----------



## mrmatt1972

Good luck everyone (except FlipFLopFly. kkjuw).

OK, good luck to FFF too. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## the_fender_guy

Metal Man said:


> Not to be rude, hi there fellow forumers


Howdy :wave:


----------



## the_fender_guy

After I win, some of you may be disappointed and feel that you can't own such a nice guitar.
You too can own a guitar like the one in this contest by buying one at tapestrymusic.com
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## tapestrymusic

the_fender_guy said:


> After I win, some of you may be disappointed and feel that you can't own such a nice guitar.
> You too can own a guitar like the one in this contest by buying one at tapestrymusic.com
> Good Luck everyone.


Want a marketing job when this contest is over?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ezcomes

tapestrymusic said:


> Want a marketing job when this contest is over?:smilie_flagge17:


i'm not much for marketing...but hey...i'm kinda photogenic...i'd come do product demo vid's for you!


----------



## torndownunit

My last post for the contest. Good luck guys!


----------



## Metal Man

the_fender_guy said:


> Howdy :wave:


Hello!

I'm sorry but i'm winning this one


----------



## NeilH

One more post! 

and an inane picture:


----------



## simescan

Good luck to all,...specially ME!


----------



## corailz

Back from the Montréal Auto Show!!!!Good luck to all!!!


----------



## ratdog

Time for one last post. Can't wait to win !!!

Good Luck all.


----------



## DUCK

torndownunit said:


> My last post for the contest. Good luck guys!


Mine Too!!


----------



## shoretyus

Wahoo I won...... they say practice makes perfect ..


----------



## Metal Man

and one more!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

winner to be announced in 50 minutes largetongue


----------



## the_fender_guy

Less than an hour to go. 
Big Thanks to GuitarsCanada and Tapestrymusic and to all the posters who made this thread a lot of fun.
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## tapestrymusic

*Thank you!*

Thanks to everyone who posted in this contest! The thread went in many directions and a lot of very cool stuff was posted (vids, pics, etc). Hope it was fun for all and I appreciate the support expressed by various members. Remember to become a supporting member of GC if you haven't done so already and good luck to all!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Metal Man

another post bytes the dust


----------



## fraser

some chris whitley-

[YOUTUBE]kRNmayaO2NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeilH

tapestrymusic said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted in this contest! The thread went in many directions and a lot of very cool stuff was posted (vids, pics, etc). Hope it was fun for all and I appreciate the support expressed by various members. Remember to become a supporting member of GC if you haven't done so already and good luck to all!
> :food-smiley-004:


Thank You!! Although your shop is a bit out of the way for me (I live in Port Coquitlam) I'm definately going to be visiting when it's time for my next guitar. 

Cheers!


----------



## tapestrymusic

NeilH said:


> Thank You!! Although your shop is a bit out of the way for me (I live in Port Coquitlam) I'm definately going to be visiting when it's time for my next guitar.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, Neil. It's worth it for the beach alone if you come out.


----------



## fraser

[YOUTUBE]zNnVfF251wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Metal Man

And another post


----------



## urko99

Nice Job Tapestry music for sponsoring this Thread. Kudos!


----------



## gooberman

Awesome job Tapestry.


----------



## Nemo

Well, one more shot at the gold. Just want to add my thanks to Tapestry Music for this wonderful opportunity.


----------



## the_fender_guy

NeilH said:


> Thank You!! Although your shop is a bit out of the way for me (I live in Port Coquitlam) I'm definately going to be visiting when it's time for my next guitar.
> 
> Cheers!


You can always use the online store tapestrymusic.com
I've spent some time looking over his online store and may consider making a purchase in the future.


----------



## tapestrymusic

Nemo said:


> Well, one more shot at the gold. Just want to add my thanks to Tapestry Music for this wonderful opportunity.


Thanks, Nemo!


----------



## tapestrymusic

gooberman said:


> Awesome job Tapestry.


Thank you-good luck!


----------



## tapestrymusic

the_fender_guy said:


> You can always use the online store tapestrymusic.com
> I've spent some time looking over his online store and may consider making a purchase in the future.


Thanks TFG! Good Luck!


----------



## Metal Man

Thank you thank you tapestry!!!


----------



## Metal Man

I'm gonna win...hopefully


----------



## bobb

One last post before the close. Thanks again to Tapestry Music.


----------



## tapestrymusic

Metal Man said:


> Thank you thank you tapestry!!!


And thank you! Good luck!


----------



## Metal Man

and one more


----------



## tapestrymusic

bobb said:


> One last post before the close. Thanks again to Tapestry Music.


Thanks, bobb! Good luck!


----------



## Metal Man

and another


----------



## Metal Man

posty posty


----------



## Metal Man

And a post to the win


----------



## Steadfastly

And here we are, coming down the wire and it's .......on the inside.


----------



## Metal Man

ok last one before it ends


----------



## Metal Man

welll...maybe one more


----------



## Metal Man

and another one


----------



## Metal Man

ahhhh i'm hooked


----------



## Steadfastly

And ........on the outside.

And this is my last post on this thread! And I've had a blast!:banana::thanks5qx:


----------



## the_fender_guy

Who'll get the last post?


----------



## tapestrymusic

FlipFlopFly said:


> And ........on the outside.
> 
> And this is my last post on this thread! And I've had a blast!:banana::thanks5qx:


Thanks Flip!


----------



## urko99

One more time now!


----------



## bobb

Last post?


----------



## Guest

Nope. This is!


----------



## Nemo

Or this?



x


----------



## GuitarsCanada

contest closed, winner announced in ten minutes


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Winning Post*

The winning post number is 1007 and hopefully my link down here is working. having trouble getting it to work for some reason. But the winning post is #1007

Click Here for winner


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Duncan Africa T-shirt*

Post number 501 wins a Duncan Africa T-shirt. Post #501


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Post number 2837 wins a Duncan Africa T-shirt Post #2837


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Post number 101 wins a Duncan Africa T-Shirt. Post #101


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Winners to PM GC*

Winners, please PM me with you shipping information. T-Shirt winners be sure to add your size when you PM me. I will be forwarding the information to Tapestry Music.

I would like to thank Tapestry Music once again for the prizes offered on this post contest. Fabulous stuff and everyone enjoyed the contest.


----------

